# Little Black Bag Picture Thread!



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

Okay guys here is my 4th bag!













And the back side....


----------



## kloudes (May 14, 2012)

Love, love LOVE your bag.  The first 3 pairs of earrings are awesome, especially the leaf ones! The wallet looks great too, and of course, the glasses are to die for!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love, love LOVE your bag.  The first 3 pairs of earrings are awesome, especially the leaf ones! The wallet looks great too, and of course, the glasses are to die for!


thanks! yeah i'm not as thrilled about the $45 ones I got...but they're really great quality and I think they'd look good with my hair down.

I'm shocked the glasses turned out to be such a muted color (which is good!)


----------



## Christi Z (May 14, 2012)

Here, I'll post the pictures i've already posted from the other thread and I'll take more later of my other items.


----------



## snllama (May 14, 2012)

all the betsey earrings are so much bigger than expected. this thread is a great idea!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> all the betsey earrings are so much bigger than expected. this thread is a great idea!


I know! That's why I didn't want the stud ones, because if it's going to be big i'd rather have it drop down.


----------



## Christi Z (May 14, 2012)

Sry can't get it rotated...


----------



## koolcryyss (May 14, 2012)

This may be a stupid question but what is Klout?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 14, 2012)

My first LBB!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay guys here is my 4th bag!


 Ahhhh I want those bow earrings so bad lol they're adorbs.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

ahh i know! i love them

holy cow I just saw your bag...you need to ship that thing now!! that is most beautiful and matching bag i have ever seen haha


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahh i know! i love them
> 
> holy cow I just saw your bag...you need to ship that thing now!! that is most beautiful and matching bag i have ever seen haha


 LOL I'm still holding out for some Betsey earrings. I'm afraid it may never happen but a girls gotta have hope lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL I'm still holding out for some Betsey earrings. I'm afraid it may never happen but a girls gotta have hope lol.


 haha I understand. it's okay I got rid of two items that don't trade well and got the coil for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm pretty happy with my jewelry filled bag but I have my goals of things I want before I ship too!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 15, 2012)

For your viewing pleasure, I present to you the Deux Lux "blush" colored bag...

Gorgeous? Yes. Pink colored? Absolutely not. 






I have all the tissue paper from the LBB box stuffed in there to get it to take on a better shape. When it's empty, or even with a few things in it, it collapses on itself. I'm hoping after about a week of being stuffed with tissue paper it will look nice all of the time.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For your viewing pleasure, I present to you the Deux Lux "blush" colored bag...
> 
> ...


ahhh that is so you!! I just saw a youtube video of this bag too, she was happy it wasn't pink haha. post the other items you got!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 15, 2012)

Here's the 'ZAD floral glittery bangle. It's super pretty IRL. Very happy with this one.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ahhh that is so you!! I just saw a youtube video of this bag too, she was happy it wasn't pink haha. post the other items you got!


 Haha! This entire LBB was very me! SUPER happy with it! Working on photos. I'm glad I charged the battery for my DSLR. Way better quality photos for you guys now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) BTW, I freaking LOVE your Betsey glasses! They look so good on you.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 15, 2012)

The highlight/cheek/contour blush thingy is HUGE! I didn't expect it to be so big. I took my new iPhone case out of the packaging and immediately put it on my phone so I don't have a picture of how it looked in the packaging. My phone was tired of being nekkid. lol. Sorry about that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sadly, a whole string was busted on my fringe necklace, it was raining beads on me when I took it out of the plastic wrapping... BUT, I'm thinking it's not noticeable, so I may not email them about it. It's as sexy as I thought it would be on. I adjusted it so it would fit very close to my neck, almost like a choker. Hubby loved it.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

wow you got a great haul! that cheek palette really is huge! the one time I was able to get a hold of it someone offered me the bookends for it and I couldn't say no to that haha.

 I really love my glasses too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm so glad I ordered the black ones yesterday off of ruelala. I was afraid I wouldn't like them since I hadn't seen them yet but It worked out well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing pics!  I just opened my first bag last night (thanks to MUT for enabling me...)  LOL!  But it definately helps to be able to see everything in pics or videos!


----------



## tweakabell (May 15, 2012)

Chalkboard Picture Frame

Chalkboard Candle

Betsey Johnson Laptop Bag

Blue Phantom Watch

Carol Duplaise Square Stone Ring

Carol Duplaise Swirl Ring


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 15, 2012)

This is such a great idea for a thread!


----------



## bloo (May 16, 2012)

This is my latest bag. I should be getting another one coming today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

wow that jewelry stand is huge!! I'm surprised you don't have more items in it...you usually have huge hauls  everything looks great though! How do you like the Owl necklace? I wear mine about once a week


----------



## Scawolita (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG I'm inlove with that jewlery stand


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

The Betsey Big Hearts Bangle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) One of the current loves of my lifey...


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Betsey Big Hearts Bangle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) One of the current loves of my lifey...


  Dang!  That is too cute.  I think I really need this!


----------



## calexxia (May 16, 2012)

Uh....who makes that Jewelry Stand? KINDA LOVE how it looks like a cemetary gate!!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Uh....who makes that Jewelry Stand? KINDA LOVE how it looks like a cemetary gate!!!!


 haha, I was thinking it looked sort of fabulously goth too!


----------



## teegardenbr (May 16, 2012)

Oh my gosh! I am in love with this bag! I keep trying to trade for it, but no one wants to give it up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Understandable, I suppose!


----------



## bloo (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow that jewelry stand is huge!! I'm surprised you don't have more items in it...you usually have huge hauls  everything looks great though! How do you like the Owl necklace? I wear mine about once a week


My bag wasn't bigger because getting the owl and the scarf took some good offers on my part to get. So my bag lost some value, but I'm happy with everything I got. Love the owl necklace. It's so fun and cute. 

I can post a picture of my jewelry stand all set up if anyone would like. I also have my haul I got today, which is more impressive, that I will post in a bit.


----------



## bloo (May 16, 2012)

Latest Haul. Just came in today


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

yay i got that bag too! i love it! it's SO BIG.

Also that bikini pouch looks huge!! you could fit your sandals in there or something too haha


----------



## bloo (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yay i got that bag too! i love it! it's SO BIG.
> 
> Also that bikini pouch looks huge!! you could fit your sandals in there or something too haha


 Depending on the size of your feet you might be able to put flip flops in there. Mine won't fit though and I wear about a size 7 - 8 shoe. 

I will be using the bag for traveling for wet or dirty clothes. Small items like socks or underwear.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

I like the bikini bag how it is now, but I loooved it when I thought it was brown. I may still try to trade for one, though.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

Zara Terez stone earrings that sparkle in real life! I can't wait to wear these out where they can catch light.


----------



## bloo (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zara Terez stone earrings that sparkle in real life! I can't wait to wear these out where they can catch light.


 They look great, but do they stand out against dark hair?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

Gonna try them on after I upload more photos! My ENTIRE haul was freaking fabulous. My favorite one yet I think.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

ooo yes please do take a picture of them on so I can see if I should trade for them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (May 16, 2012)

Ok, it's official. LBB's pics do NOT do their merchandise justice. For the last couple weeks I've been staring at those things, thinking they look like aquarium gravel glued to an earring. They are much prettier than I expected.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zara Terez stone earrings that sparkle in real life! I can't wait to wear these out where they can catch light.


 These look gorgeous! I love the actual material, but I feel like the earrings would be too big for my face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

They aren't big at all. They are actually sort of... dainty.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These look gorgeous! I love the actual material, but I feel like the earrings would be too big for my face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


they're actually really small, only like 1.5 inches long. at least from what i saw in the video


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They aren't big at all. They are actually sort of... dainty.


 Aww darn! Now I'm going to HAVE to get them in my bag.... the way they reflect light is just so gorgeous!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

R&amp;Em Gig Bag!!!







The camera's flash/lighting made this one look darker/colored a bit different so pay no attention to that. LOL. This is the inside of the bag. This bag is way softer than I thought it would be. VERY happy with it.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww darn! Now I'm going to HAVE to get them in my bag.... the way they reflect light is just so gorgeous!


good luck haha i've been trying for a week with $60 offers


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> R&amp;Em Gig Bag!!!
> 
> ...


 Looks gorgeous! Can't wait to get this baby shipped to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

What is perhaps the most drastically different IRL vs on LBB, here is the 'ZAD pastel fringe necklace. I'm thrilled that someone made a video on youtube showing how gorgeous this was so I didn't miss out on it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

This actually surprised me with how well made, well presented, and beautiful it is in real life. Pictures do not do this one justice...


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

Currently OBSESSED with ncLA and getting this gorgeous, creamy, firey, coral in the mail did NOT help. lol. The polish comes in a box and would be very pretty as part of a gift to someone. Looks classy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> good luck haha i've been trying for a week with $60 offers


 that sure beats my $30 picture frame offer... lol


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> good luck haha i've been trying for a week with $60 offers


 I might just have to open a new bag with them after I ship my current one!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

Here's the Gorjana Leo bracelet. Soooo BEAUTIFUL in person, but also very tiny! Even smaller than the Audrey bracelet that I found tinier looking than 7 inches. Small wrists only when it comes to this bracelet which is perfectly fine for me, but may not be for someone else.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might just have to open a new bag with them after I ship my current one!


 there aren't any left!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

That was all 6 of my items from my last LBB. Saying I'm happy with it would be an understatement. I'll take photos of the 3 items I got when I took over my sister's fail of a LBB. I had to do drastic trades to get things I'd be happy with spending $58.90 (LBB price with CA sales tax) for. LOL. It was definitely worth it though. Will take photos of that stuff in a sec!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> there aren't any left!


 oh... things just got very sad... WELL if they ever put them back in stock, LBB should know that I'll be there (nudge nudge)


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

I traded down the Betsey rose necklace for those Zara Terez stone earrings and I don't regret it one bit!


----------



## geniabeme (May 16, 2012)

Everything looks so much cuter in real life!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

The stone earrings look amazing against my raven black hair! They grey of the stones is completely different and doesn't get lost at all and the gold is shiny and stands out against my black hair as well. My husband just saw them on and said, "Oh wow". Yay! It's an absolute winner! Will take a picture later of how it looks on.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

Okay, here's one of the 3 things that I got from the other LBB I took over before my sis cancelled it. lol. She only had *hours* left so I had to make some drastic trades to make it worth my nearly $60. I'm very happy with all 3 items so it was way worth it.

Betsey bow hoops! FREAKING FABULOUS, PINK, BIG AND PINK!!! They match almost all of my Hello Kitty jewelry. LOVELOVELOVELOVELOVE. Oh, and they are ROSE GOLD! ...which makes them even more fabulous.


----------



## tweakabell (May 16, 2012)

Lovely, I need those


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

Cargo eye shadow quad in "Bermuda". SO much prettier than I thought it would be, and HUGE!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

And last, but definitely not least, the Deux Lux wallet in blush, that matches my Deux Lux bag. SO FABULOUS!!! I need to take a photo of the inside of the wallet. It's cute enough that I have to take a photo of it. LOL.


----------



## CaliMel (May 17, 2012)

This came in the mail today! This is actually two bags, because I am not so amazing at trading. The Clutch and the Disney necklace were one bag, and then the other is the bracelet, the Cargo shadow set, and the Betsey Johnson bow earrings. Since there have been close ups of the bow earrings and the Cargo, I won't post repost them, but I'll take individual photos of the other items. =]


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

the clutch is gorgeous! may have to get that back again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

is it more peach than orange?


----------



## CaliMel (May 17, 2012)

I would say it's a peachy coral, if that makes sense. It definitely reads more towards orangey/tangerine in some lights, but the flap part reads more peach because of the straw texture.

Here's some more photos of it!

The flash on my camera made the color difference between the two look MUCH more drastic than it actually is. In person the color doesn't look neon orange, or that weird color that the flap is, it's actually kind of a combo of them both. the flap looks a little bit lighter, but not the 4 shades lighter that this photo makes it seem.









The chain on this is really long and super heavy. I am surprised every single time that I pick it up by the heft of the chain. It's well made. Very cute and summery! I was on the fence about it, since it almost has this odd old west kinda theme to it to me with the leather like cut outs, but I think it's really gorgeous in person and am happy I got it!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

ahhh it's so pretty! perfect for Texas!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Though I did have it at one point and traded it for the gorjana...which was a great trade...but now I have neither  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I"ll have to somehow get this again, maybe someone will take my betsey $50 earrings for it


----------



## CaliMel (May 17, 2012)

Here's the Disney Necklace! I was also surprised at how beautiful this piece is in person. I was honestly expecting it to be like cheap mall jewelry or something, but it really isn't.

I had a hard time photographing it. You can see the little tinkerbell on the V and E though, which I think is so adorable. The flash makes the rhinestones look a little more blingy than they actually are. But I totally love this necklace!


----------



## CaliMel (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhh it's so pretty! perfect for Texas!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Though I did have it at one point and traded it for the gorjana...which was a great trade...but now I have neither  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I"ll have to somehow get this again, maybe someone will take my betsey $50 earrings for it


They might! It's really nice. You can detatch the chain too, I didn't even know it had a chain until I opened up the clutch and it was in a little bag inside! The clips are on the inside as well. Aww. Trading is so hard! If you can't get it on LBB, I wonder if somewhere online has it? I keep trying to find what it's actually named, since they use different names on LBB vs the designers sites.


----------



## CaliMel (May 17, 2012)

The camera made the colors look much duller than they really are. They're bright, but not neon bright. the leather portion is brighter orange than the canvas part is.



 My favorite part is the lining inside! It's polka dotted!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

LOVING the Believe necklace. Disney Couture is crazy nice in person! The bag it comes in is gorgeous too. I really want to get another Tinkerbell necklace later to keep to the side for my niece for a Christmas present. 

Okay here are some random LBB photos I forgot to upload/haven't added to this thread yet. 

This did NOT want to photograph nice at all! It's surprisingly pretty and expensive looking/feeling in person, IMO.





BCBG cuff. I should have cleaned up the main stone a bit from fingerprints. lol. But it's really pretty too!





Betsey bow earrings, which are way bigger than they look online to me. They are still delicate, just bigger than I imagined them to be, that's all.


----------



## CaliMel (May 17, 2012)

Here's the ZAD floral bangle.

It's really pretty, the interior is gold, and the outside has a melamine type finish with the flower pattern in it. It's pretty wide. I think it's nice looking, but once again I have a hard time fitting my apparently huge hand through it.





Here's a photo of the Friendship Bracelets. They only have one of them on there now, I think?

But if they come back, I think they're really nice, especially for 10 dollars! I wear mine with my BaubleBar neon yellow rhinestone one stacked in the middle and it's really cute. I love the stacked bracelet look, and these adjust to a variety of wrist sizes extremely easily with the little pull ties. They don't feel like I'm strangling my wrists, or that they're going to fall off.

I also like that the color variations have different colored beading too.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

The inside of the Deux Lux wallet.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

That nail polish I'm wearing in the photo is different from the one in the photo a few hours ago. lol. It's the ncLA "I'm With The Band" with some glitter on it!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

Ahhh I really like the Shameless necklace! I'm trying to decide when I would feel comfortable wearing a sweet/sassy one though haha, probably on weekends and going out dancing? haha


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

Ahh I guess they don't even have that necklace anymore! damn!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

I really love my kitten/tiger one. I have yet to flip it over to the tiger side. lol. I love being a nice kitty. 





I think the necklace would look adorable on you, if you manage to get one.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

It's kind of dark in this room but I took a quick, not so great quality, iPhone piccy of the Tinkerbell necklace on. There's a big red blotch on my skin from me having an itch by my neck and scratching it right before I took the picture. hahaha. I'll try to get a better pic later. I actually think the necklace looks quite sexy on, IRL. I know that sounds odd but it does. lol!


----------



## bloo (May 17, 2012)

I had the orange bag to and then traded it for a 3 for offer. I thought it was cute, but I really wanted a DL wristlet instead. I put a trade out for the wristlet with the bag thinking that if it didn't trade that at least I had the clutch. But luckily I took the 3 for offer because someone accepted that same offer for the wristlet. I'm loving all the pics I'm seeing of the DL sequin items so I can't wait to see the wristlet in person. However I have not been able to find a pic of the inside of the wristlet. I hope it's as nice as the wallet.


----------



## Greenie4life (May 17, 2012)

I received my second LBB. I love the bag, it's nice and big. It's not as yellow as it looks in LBB, but I still love it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

Ooooh that bag is even nicer than I thought it was!


----------



## CaliMel (May 17, 2012)

Those necklaces are wayyyyy larger than I expected them to be! I knew they would be chunky, but now I'm super glad I traded them because i don't like necklaces that large! I can't pull them off at all.

That bag is super cute! I love it.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 17, 2012)

Everyone's stuff is soooo pretty. I especially that Believe necklace &lt;3 I'm a sucker for sparkles.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 17, 2012)

Hi! I couldn't figure out how to rotate it, but here's my last bag. I got the Melie Blanco tassel tote, Betsey house necklace, Betsey cosmetic bag, hanging picture frame, and chalkboard candle. They sent me the wrong scent of the candle so I emailed customer service about it. I wouldn't care ordinarily, but I wanted it for the kitchen and they sent gardenia instead of lemongrass, so not really a kitchen-friendly mistake.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

All your stuff is so nice! I really love that Betsey pouch. 






I think I'm going to wear my Betsey pink bow hoops tonight with my Shameless necklace that says "kitten" on it. It's all Hello Kitty-ish, yet not! LOL! I freakin' love LBB, I have soooo many accessory options now.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All your stuff is so nice! I really love that Betsey pouch.
> 
> ...


Thanks! The hot pink lining was a nice surprise, and it seems really well made.

I definitely love LBB--now that I know how to trade for things, that is!

I wish I had bought the sephora opi nail polish in the betsey pink now, bc it would look perfect with the house necklace.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

Hot pink lining?!! That makes it even better. lol.


----------



## theredwonder (May 17, 2012)

Here's pictures from my huge haul a couple weeks ago. The only things I don't like is the Ben Amun Pink Bangle and maybe the Steve Madden tote. It just isn't comfortable to carry.

I don't have great picture taking/lighting skills. Sorry!

Steve madden Rope Tote: $98

Melie Bianco Khloe Clutch: $72 or $74 (can't remember)

Street level Zig Zag Satchel: $74

Matt and Nat Wallet: $85

Deux lux Felix Wristlet: $53

Ben Amun Bangle: $25

Cargo Blush in Big Easy: $29

Cargo Blush Stick in Champagne: $28


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

ooo i like the bangle, is it pink or orange?


----------



## theredwonder (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooo i like the bangle, is it pink or orange?


 It's pink. It wasn't as Neon as I hoped it would be, just a medium to dark pink


----------



## CaliMel (May 18, 2012)

Ohh the little sparkly black bag is so cute! I love those!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

So you don't think I was missing out on not getting the Madden bag then?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I love Deux Lux stuffy. How did you like the wristlet? I'm wanting the one in blush to match my bag and wallet, might as well complete the set! LOL.


----------



## bloo (May 18, 2012)

I'm getting both the pink bangle and the DL wristlet in my last bag only in silver and blue. Both look great in the picture. The wristlet is bigger than I thought it would be, I hope it's not to big. I did want one that would carry my huge phone (droid 4) plus some other little items, so I don't think I have to worry about it not fitting.


----------



## bloo (May 18, 2012)

Random close ups of items I've received recently

Michael Marcus in Sunset





Bamboo decals, Quill decals (comes with 12 even though the site says 5) and the photo hanger





Striped T-shirt scarf and Owl Pendant





$15 Haskell Earrings


----------



## bloo (May 18, 2012)

A couple bags

MB Belted Bag â™¥





Love the inside as well





Sakroots Makeup Pouch





Inside





NA Green Mesh Satchel, R&amp;Em Tote, Steve Madden Clutch and Teal Jelly Satchel


----------



## theredwonder (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So you don't think I was missing out on not getting the Madden bag then?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I love Deux Lux stuffy. How did you like the wristlet? I'm wanting the one in blush to match my bag and wallet, might as well complete the set! LOL.


 It's cute, but I just have a hard time carrying tote around. I guess I don't have that much stuff!

I adore the wristlet. It's big and the sequins are different colors so you can flip them to be black or gold. When mixed they look like leopard. I really want the blush one now.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

HOLY COW the madden clutch is bigger than the jelly!!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 18, 2012)

LOVE the Sakroots bag!


----------



## bloo (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HOLY COW the madden clutch is bigger than the jelly!!


I know! I was really shocked when it came. Why are all their (LBB) clutches so big?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 18, 2012)

Aww, generally speaking, I haaaaate jewelry, but that owl necklace is freakin' adorable! And I love those belted bags, too.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 19, 2012)

Here are some of the items I have gotten, some of them aren't available anymore but I thought I would share anyways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />













1- RJ Graziano Beaded Stretch Bracelet
2- Melie Bianco Hobo with Mesh Pockets (NOT a fan, but I didn't realize until after I had already worn it once!)
3- Kikkerland Cheers Salt &amp; Pepper Shakers













1- Nila Anthony Solid Stripe Foldover Bag (LOVE LOVE LOVE, this is the one that turns into a tote too but I love it much more as just a bag)
2- Carol Dauplaise Square Stone Ring
3- ncLA Beverly Hills Bunny

Wallet is also from LBB.









First time I EVER got more than 3 items!!

1- R&amp;Em Graffiti Pouch
2- Melie Bianco Lock and Key Mini Satchel (I do not like this AT ALL. I am returning it.)
3- 'ZAD Bicycle Ring
4- Mineralogie Waterproof Mascara













1- Umbra Mirror Set
2- Steve Madden Military Satchel (LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE and next to my Nila purse, my favorite purchase from this site EVER)


----------



## javagirl87 (May 19, 2012)

ahhh i love the hobo!! i'm getting it in the mail on monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what don't you like about it?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 19, 2012)

It's A LOT darker than I thought it would be and I don't like how it sits on my shoulders. I prefer an actual hand bag. And the "mesh" part isn't mesh at all, I knew that when I got it because it's obviously not netting but it reminds me of something that my mom used to hold her cigarettes in when I was a kid lol



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhh i love the hobo!! i'm getting it in the mail on monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what don't you like about it?


----------



## teegardenbr (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhh i love the hobo!! i'm getting it in the mail on monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what don't you like about it?


 
_I'm with you! It looks super cute. That picture actually made me go see if that bag was still on the site to trade for it! lol. Sadly it's not!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## bloo (May 19, 2012)

You have some great items! Military satchel looks much better in your pictures. Also where did you get the wall rack you hang all your jewelry on?


----------



## TonyaK (May 19, 2012)

Here's my most recent LBB. Sorry the pic is blurry my camera is bad.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 19, 2012)

Oooh what bracelet set is that one with 3 bracelets? Everything looks great. I still debate getting the purple Nica bag.


----------



## Greenie4life (May 19, 2012)

My bag #3





Big Buddha sunglasses, love them!!





So pretty and bright!!!





Love these big bangles, i think they are sold out already





I so love this bracelet. It fits a little loose but I love the jingle noise it makes


----------



## bloo (May 19, 2012)

I'll be getting the purple nica bag at the end of next week or the week after that. I hope it's as great as everyone says they are. I did get a NIca wallet in my first or second bag and I love the quality and inside fabric. 

I've also been debating on getting the Believe necklace. I tried to get it when it first came out and the person didn't budge and it just turned me off on trying to get it. Not sure if I should open a bag for it.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag #3
> 
> ...


 Wowww that silver bracelet does NOT look that cute on the lbb website. I love it!


----------



## sparrklee (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhh i love the hobo!! i'm getting it in the mail on monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what don't you like about it?


I got the hobo yesterday...absolutely love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaK (May 19, 2012)

The three bracelet set is the shell and gold bracelets by ZAD. I think they were $22.


----------



## Stemarber (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are some of the items I have gotten, some of them aren't available anymore but I thought I would share anyways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 
Omg I love the Steve Madden Military Satchel (wish it wasn't sold out!) and the Nila Fold-out! Beautifuuuuuuuuul


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 20, 2012)

> You have some great items! Military satchel looks much better in your pictures. Also where did you get the wall rack you hang all your jewelry on?


 The container store. It's a tie rack (pretty sure) by elfa. I think it was 9.99


----------



## teegardenbr (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The container store. It's a tie rack (pretty sure) by elfa. I think it was 9.99


 _I was wondering that too. Looks cute! Is there a forum thread for posting pictures of how you have all you makeup/beauty/clothes/jewlery organized?? I think that'd be fun to see how everyone has there stuff. I know I'm proud of mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol_


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

Here are some pictures from my last two bags:





LOVE this wallet! Fits everything I need inside, and is reallly nice quality. I can even fit my humongous Samsung Galaxy SII inside of it!





Not my favorite earrings in the world, they are a lot bigger than I thought they would be.





My FAVORITE earrings of all time! This picture doesn't do them justice, they shine in such a subtle but nice way, and are so goddess-like!





This was broken when it was sent to me, and it still is. Part of the necklace is detached, so maybe not so great quality.









LOVE these bangles! The only downsisde is that I have puny wrists, and bangles never fit my hands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Really nice candle and concept! Smells very nice and is a good size!





Now this bracelet I don't really like :/ Looks awkwardly chunky on my wrist, but I think it will suit people with bigger wrists better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









Such a cute bag! Unfortunately, it was also broken in the mail. One of the loops that you use to attach the crossbody strap to completely fell off, and there is no way to fix it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (May 20, 2012)

Contact LBB about the damaged stuff you received and they should replace it or give you a credit! Definitely let them know though!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Contact LBB about the damaged stuff you received and they should replace it or give you a credit! Definitely let them know though!


 Oh I already did! They gave me two credits and I used them on the bag I have open now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (May 20, 2012)

I have big wrists and I think that coil bracelet looks odd on it also. My mom liked it and I can be overcritical sometimes but I'm not comfortable wearing it much.


----------



## bloo (May 20, 2012)

Too bad about your satchel. I think mine is so cute. I also love my goddess earrings and glad that I got them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the Disney Necklace! I was also surprised at how beautiful this piece is in person. I was honestly expecting it to be like cheap mall jewelry or something, but it really isn't.
> 
> I had a hard time photographing it. You can see the little tinkerbell on the V and E though, which I think is so adorable. The flash makes the rhinestones look a little more blingy than they actually are. But I totally love this necklace!


 OMG! My sister is going to die from happiness when she sees this in her bag! It's g-g-g-g-gorgeous!!!!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The Betsey house necklace.....WAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH I WANT I WANT I WANT!!! Does the bottom of the house really pop out and there are people inside?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll be getting the purple nica bag at the end of next week or the week after that. I hope it's as great as everyone says they are. I did get a NIca wallet in my first or second bag and I love the quality and inside fabric.
> 
> I've also been debating on getting the Believe necklace. I tried to get it when it first came out and the person didn't budge and it just turned me off on trying to get it. Not sure if I should open a bag for it.


 I think that's the one I had to offer $71 worth of stuff for, so after that I wasn't budging! I think I only got one offer over that anyway, a ton of lowballs mostly.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (May 20, 2012)

The peacock jewelry stand is a lot taller than I thought but I still love it.  The necklaces are both pretty long. I'll try to get pics of me wearing them soon.


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 21, 2012)

Great thread!  I'm enjoying seeing what everybody got.  Items here look so different than the display pics on LBB.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

Can't wait to go home and show you guys my things I got!!!

I'm wearing the "goddess" earrings today lol (the shell and teardrop ZAD ones). They're pretty noisy/jingly but super light. I cant' even feel them! And I really hate heavy earrings so this is great


----------



## bloo (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can't wait to go home and show you guys my things I got!!!
> 
> I'm wearing the "goddess" earrings today lol (the shell and teardrop ZAD ones). They're pretty noisy/jingly but super light. I cant' even feel them! And I really hate heavy earrings so this is great


 I love those earrings. They drew me in when I first saw them on the site, but wasn't sure until I saw them in a video.


----------



## geniabeme (May 21, 2012)

I'm glad you posted this pic! I'm getting this bag soon and very excited about it! Everyones things look so much better in real life!!



> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my second LBB. I love the bag, it's nice and big. It's not as yellow as it looks in LBB, but I still love it.


----------



## lechatonrose (May 21, 2012)

Sorry for the bad quality, my digital camera broke so I had to take them with my iphone





This is my first bag, it also had the mummy monster case but I couldn't get a good photo of it in the package, it's pretty much the same as the photo online, but it has raised parts


----------



## snllama (May 22, 2012)

Here is my first bag! Picture heavy! Sorry!

The Nila Anthony Mesh Neon bag has mold on the handle that I hid in the first picture. The mesh part is much darker than I expected.I don't yet have a good photo of the decals, but they are GIANT sized. I'm excited to put these up. I'm hoping my aunt (who I'm moving in with, will let me put them up. I think they will look cool being sort of a headboard feature.















I already have used this little pouch multiple times. It is so cute! and the hardware is solid quality and gold.





This was worth the crazy amount of work to trade for!! I love these earrings! Here is a picture of me wearing them on graduation. They are dainty and adorable!! 















The cases are made up of a hard outer shell with the pattern and an inner protection layer that is rubbery.You can see how it wraps around the phone where the hard layer doesn't. I love the cases!! Not too bulky and so adorable!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

Everything is fabulous! Other than the mold issue, of course. 




 And you look beautiful at your graduation. Those earrings look so nice on you.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality, my digital camera broke so I had to take them with my iphone
> 
> ...


wow the audrey charm is a lot bigger than I thought it would be!! I love it! every item in your haul is great, and items that i've considered keeping in my bag as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  too bad almost all of them are gone now lol


----------



## javagirl87 (May 22, 2012)

Alright, here's my last haul minus the hobo since there's already a picture of it!









sorry about the "bling" lol. the metal doesn't photograph well


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

That necklace is SO pretty! I'm currently trying to trade for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love the earrings on you. It still strikes me as "goddess-like".


----------



## DonnaJ (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 It cracked me up that you couldn't decide between the iphone cases while you were trading and then had to have both. So do you switch off every few days to a different case?

I'm so sorry about the moldy bag, that's so disappointing. I'm surprised they are making you send it back at all. Usually when something is broken or defective they just make you take a photo of the damage then give you the credit. Who did you talk to? Maybe you should call back and ask again and the next person will be more reasonable.


----------



## snllama (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It cracked me up that you couldn't decide between the iphone cases while you were trading and then had to have both. So do you switch off every few days to a different case?
> ...


 Hah, yeah after I got the rain one I didnt want to give it up! Im currently using the rain drop case. I figure Ill use this one until I crack it to pieces which is generally just a few months. And the floral case is more appropriate for fall so works for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Really? I talked to someone on a chat. But I don't really want to keep it anyways. It smells gross and is covered in spores. yuck.


----------



## mandyblair (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hah, yeah after I got the rain one I didnt want to give it up! Im currently using the rain drop case. I figure Ill use this one until I crack it to pieces which is generally just a few months. And the floral case is more appropriate for fall so works for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 I had that same Nila bag in my last LBB and it smelled awful!  I didn't notice anything on the bag itself, but I couldn't really get past the smell anyway, so I sent it back.  Also, I was a little deterred by the warning tag about materials used in the making of that bag known to cause birth defects/infertility (in California)....no thanks!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hah, yeah after I got the rain one I didnt want to give it up! Im currently using the rain drop case. I figure Ill use this one until I crack it to pieces which is generally just a few months. And the floral case is more appropriate for fall so works for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 I wouldn't want it either, but why go through the pain in the butt of sending it back when it belongs in the trash?


----------



## bloo (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mandyblair* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had that same Nila bag in my last LBB and it smelled awful!  I didn't notice anything on the bag itself, but I couldn't really get past the smell anyway, so I sent it back.  Also, I was a little deterred by the warning tag about materials used in the making of that bag known to cause birth defects/infertility (in California)....no thanks!


  I got that bag as well and it's smelled pretty bad. I don't see any mold on it though. That sticker scared me too, but I guess it's california's state law. Not every state things certain chemicals need a warning, but I have no idea if I should be generally scared or not. I kept the bag, but kinda shy away from NA bags now.


----------



## mandyblair (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got that bag as well and it's smelled pretty bad. I don't see any mold on it though. That sticker scared me too, but I guess it's california's state law. Not every state things certain chemicals need a warning, but I have no idea if I should be generally scared or not. I kept the bag, but kinda shy away from NA bags now.


 I've gotten two other NA bags and loved them, so I think this one was just a dud  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think more than a few people returned them, too, because they were sold out a few weeks ago and are now popping back up in the gallery.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

My current great state of California's warning is why I mostly shy away from Nila Anthony bags now. Both of my Nila bags smelled SO crazy bad, I got a headache and had to air them out for weeks. They also both had that warning, where as the R&amp;Em bag I got, also faux leather, smelled SO MUCH better and didn't have any warnings. lol. It's also why I didn't hesitate to trade my Nila bag for an even trade that included Betsey.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That warning always freaks me out whenever I see it. hahaha. I've seen that warning many places though, even in the Disney catalog back in the day on a few toys bikes.


----------



## tweakabell (May 22, 2012)

Is that the this product is known to the state of california to cause cancer? I miss Cali sooo bad even the warnings on everything. It is on EVERYTHING though, including gas pumps.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is that the this product is known to the state of california to cause cancer? I miss Cali sooo bad even the warnings on everything. It is on EVERYTHING though, including gas pumps.


 haha yes it is and it still freaks me out every time.


----------



## kloudes (May 22, 2012)

That is disappointing about the Nila bags, because they are so cute! But I'm going to steer clear of them (at least in my shipped bags!)


----------



## javagirl87 (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That necklace is SO pretty! I'm currently trying to trade for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I love the earrings on you. It still strikes me as "goddess-like".


thanks! haha I think so too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's funny because I seriously kept avoiding this necklace after I "accidentally/glitched" sent two items for this necklace...I was lucky that everytime I"ve had it it either traded up or I got two items for over the value (people really liked it) and then when I saw it in a video I knew I had to have it! I was so mad at it cuz of the glitch but then I realized I liked it lol. Luckily by the time I found out I like it people stopped offering amazing trades for it and so it didn't tempt me to trade it


----------



## tweakabell (May 22, 2012)

Ok so no laughing I don't usually do things like this but there was just sooooo much stuff to cover It's all sideways but you'll get the idea of what this stuff looks like IRL.


----------



## bloo (May 22, 2012)

So I got another bag in the mail today. I knew I was just getting some jewelry and a picture frame so when I saw this box I was like O_O. Seriously did it have to be that big? And WHOA packing peanuts. 





So not the best haul I have gotten, but some of these pieces were really hard to get and I didn't want to get rid of my big item (frog necklace) though it was getting some amazing offers.





Personally I think this necklace is too long for my liking, but I still love the pendant. 





Was taking this one item and working it up and then it turned into this necklace and I just couldn't trade it away. Love it.





This frame is bulky enough it doesn't stand on it's own. It doesn't have one of those back stands, but does have a place to hang it up. Love the little nook for the chalk too.





Love how cute this is. It's about the same size as the tinsley, that I posted next to a dime in the other LBB thread. The details are just on one side.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok so no laughing I don't usually do things like this but there was just sooooo much stuff to cover It's all sideways but you'll get the idea of what this stuff looks like IRL.


 That was a great video! Definitely no laughing from me. I liked the clutch before when I had it was one point during my last LBB, and am now sad I let it go! SPARKLY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

Jessi... is that a Gorjana twinkle star necklace I spy on you?! Ahhh! LOVES.


----------



## tweakabell (May 22, 2012)

It is a gorgeous bag, i really like it. It would have been my favorite item if I hadn't gotten a GIANT frog corkscrew, i jumped up and down and squealed like a school girl when I saw how big he is.


----------



## skylola123 (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For your viewing pleasure, I present to you the Deux Lux "blush" colored bag...
> 
> ...


 THIS IS THE BAG I WANTED!! I was able to get the teal/silver one and it was not as pretty in person!

The teal was actually very dark and the sequin was very dark and not shiny.

Oh man....I love your bag its so pretty I am loving the blush color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> THIS IS THE BAG I WANTED!! I was able to get the teal/silver one and it was not as pretty in person!
> 
> ...


 EVERYBODY with a silver Deux Lux bag tried to get it from me that time. I actually have a screen cap of what it looked like when I got my blush Deux Lux because I found it so crazy. lol. You should upload a piccy of it though! I'm curious. I thought it looked pretty online.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## bloo (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jessi... is that a Gorjana twinkle star necklace I spy on you?! Ahhh! LOVES.


 Yes it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got it in my first or second bag and I love it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality, my digital camera broke so I had to take them with my iphone
> 
> ...


 I really love the 'ZAD beaded necklace soooo much. It's HUGE and a statement piece and super girly at the same time. I'm way excited to get it. Hopefully I don't trade it up by the time my trading is done this weekend because honestly, that necklace is very me! I needs it! How do you like it in person?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lechatonrose (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really love the 'ZAD beaded necklace soooo much. It's HUGE and a statement piece and super girly at the same time. I'm way excited to get it. Hopefully I don't trade it up by the time my trading is done this weekend because honestly, that necklace is very me! I needs it! How do you like it in person?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love it! I'm going to get an extender to wear it longer like I thought it was, but even right under the collarbone it looks pretty. I'm 5'3" so I thought it would be overwhelming that short but it's really pretty. The beads are a bit more marbled than they really look, but I think it makes it even prettier. I was shocked that it wasn't pearls but lime green beads at the top. I don't know what pearl the LBB description is talking about, nothing is pearlish, but it's still very pretty in person.

Haha can you tell I think it's pretty?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

I actually love that it looks more bold in person! I'm nearly 5'11" so I don't worry too much about jewelry overwhelming me. Maybe that's why I love such huge pieces? LOL. Amazon sized jewelry for an Amazon sized woman. 



 

I'm so happy you posted a photo of it as it made me fall even deeper in love with the piece than I already was.


----------



## skylola123 (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> EVERYBODY with a silver Deux Lux bag tried to get it from me that time. I actually have a screen cap of what it looked like when I got my blush Deux Lux because I found it so crazy. lol. You should upload a piccy of it though! I'm curious. I thought it looked pretty online.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


 One those of was me!! I returned the bag...it really wasn't that pretty well at least for me it wasn't. I bet there are other girls who got the silver sequin who loved it. I might be able to find it online, I just really want a nice blush colored bag.


----------



## snllama (May 22, 2012)

Donna, I decided to email them back hoping they will let me keep the bag. I could cut off the straps and go to a purse worker and get new ones attached! I hope they say yes. But I won't keep it if they don't let me keep the credit as well!


----------



## skylola123 (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality, my digital camera broke so I had to take them with my iphone
> 
> ...


 I am even more excited to receive the Audrey bracelet. It is very pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am even more excited to receive the Audrey bracelet. It is very pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I own it as well. I posted a picture of it on the other thread that LBB stolez, lol, and put on their fb. It's one of my favorite pieces of jewelry, and I own a lot of jewelry.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok so no laughing I don't usually do things like this but there was just sooooo much stuff to cover It's all sideways but you'll get the idea of what this stuff looks like IRL.


 
I'm so glad you posted this because I wanted to show off my Nica Sinead bag so bad but have a crappy camera, now I can point to your video! It's a fabulous bag, roomy, with so many pockets and compartments, beautiful color and detailing. I love it!


----------



## skylola123 (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I own it as well. I posted a picture of it on the other thread that LBB stolez, lol, and put on their fb. It's one of my favorite pieces of jewelry, and I own a lot of jewelry.


 They just stole your picture?? What the heck lol


----------



## DonnaJ (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Donna, I decided to email them back hoping they will let me keep the bag. I could cut off the straps and go to a purse worker and get new ones attached! I hope they say yes. But I won't keep it if they don't let me keep the credit as well!


 Good luck. I sure hope they just give you the credit, it seems kind of dumb to be mailing a moldy bag back and forth.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just stole your picture?? What the heck lol


 Yeah, I posted it on here, on the main LBB thread, and it magically appeared in their FB photo album. 




 I don't mind, but it was way trippy to be randomly going through their unboxing album and be like, "Hey, that photo looks familiar..."


----------



## nicepenguins (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Betsey house necklace.....WAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH I WANT I WANT I WANT!!! Does the bottom of the house really pop out and there are people inside?


Yes, it does! But there's a very weak hinge so I don't pop it out that much. We just bought a house and I'm going to wear it at our housewarming party!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG! My sister is going to die from happiness when she sees this in her bag! It's g-g-g-g-gorgeous!!!!


Yay! =]

It really is soooo nice. It's very solid feeling and the chain is not cheap feeling either. I bet your sister is going to love it! Now I want all the Disney Couture stuff lol.


----------



## sana riaz (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you posted this because I wanted to show off my Nica Sinead bag so bad but have a crappy camera, now I can point to your video! It's a fabulous bag, roomy, with so many pockets and compartments, beautiful color and detailing. I love it!


Wow!! Great video! Absolutely loved all your stuff!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, I posted it on here, on the main LBB thread, and it magically appeared in their FB photo album.
> ...


they didn't steal any of my photos...and they deleted all my posts with my blog posts/hauls (even though they kept everyone elses). booo i feel rejected haha


----------



## MrsMHalpern (May 23, 2012)

Gorjana horseshoe necklace. (I have a ton more stuff I should take photos of for this thread, just have to remember to do it when I'm home.)


----------



## sana riaz (May 23, 2012)

Please put up pictures of all your stuff!



> Originally Posted by *MrsMHalpern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gorjana horseshoe necklace. (I have a ton more stuff I should take photos of for this thread, just have to remember to do it when I'm home.)


----------



## tweakabell (May 23, 2012)

Accurate color representation..........Fail!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Accurate color representation..........Fail!


 Woah. That is REALLY bad.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 23, 2012)

yeah that's ridiculous, yet not surprising. The sad thing is that if they had had the right colors on the picture I would have actually gotten this palette. But I thought they were too bright for me


----------



## tweakabell (May 23, 2012)

Yea, my mom got it for me for mother's day in her last bag because I LOVED the pic. The colors were not like anything I owned. I was hoping for really fun summer makeup. It's pretty but they are more peacock colors than a Tahiti getaway.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah that's ridiculous, yet not surprising. The sad thing is that if they had had the right colors on the picture I would have actually gotten this palette. But I thought they were too bright for me


 Ditto! I thought the same, I love the deeper colors of the real palette compared to the almost neon bright in their photo.


----------



## tweakabell (May 23, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, it's a pretty palette and I've worn the colors. I had just been looking forward to some more outrageous colors.


----------



## kloudes (May 23, 2012)

Got my first LBB today! I did I terrible job with trading for things because once I got something I wanted I was afraid to give it up! Ha! But I love everything, and have no regrets.  I'm especially excited about the Kraken earrings because they were a last minute add, I love them so much!!


----------



## teegardenbr (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my first LBB today! I did I terrible job with trading for things because once I got something I wanted I was afraid to give it up! Ha! But I love everything, and have no regrets.  I'm especially excited about the Kraken earrings because they were a last minute add, I love them so much!!


 _Awww! You got a cute kitty in your LBB!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 23, 2012)

This thread is SOOOO helpful, the LBB pics really don't do some items justice! Can't wait til I close my bag (6 days and counting) and get it, so I can show you all how fabulously horrible I am at trading!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 23, 2012)

I will take better pics of my stuff when I get home from work buuuut... I had to show off this pimp ring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's the BJ Bow.


----------



## mandyblair (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will take better pics of my stuff when I get home from work buuuut... I had to show off this pimp ring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's the BJ Bow.


 This is SO much cuter in person!


----------



## tweakabell (May 23, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will take better pics of my stuff when I get home from work buuuut... I had to show off this pimp ring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's the BJ Bow.


 OOOOOOH DAAAAMN. I'm having a lustful moment.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 24, 2012)

I have a lot of jewelry spread between many places (different jewelry boxes, etc.,) but I have one adorable little pink jewelry box that I only kept 4 of my favorite things (two rings, a pair of pink sapphire white gold princess cut studs, and a bracelet) in and never wanted to keep anything else in it. Well, LBB jewelry is taking it over!!! I just realized that today and it made me laugh! 










Of course, this is not even close to all of the jewelry I have from LBB. They, otherwise, fill up 3 Birchboxes and are hanging on random hooks.


----------



## Stemarber (May 24, 2012)

*Truth Art Beauty* | Coconut Macadamia Body Buff -- $32 (excited to try this out!)
*ZAD* | Leaf Bangles Set of 3 -- $26 (a little bigger and heavier than I thought) 
*Melie Bianco *| Fold Over Satchel -- $84 (a little smaller than what I thought, but it's cute. Wish my iPad didn't ruin the shape of it though.)


----------



## CameyM (May 24, 2012)

This is a combo of my first two LBBs 

CARGO Cosmetics Blush in Big Easy, Street Level Striped Messenger Bag,  Orange Robert Rose Beaded Stretch Bracelet set of 10,  Carol Dauplaise Turquoise Stone Drop Earring, Case-Mate Gil Case for iPhone 4 / 4S, CARGO Cosmetics ColorStick Blush Cream

I also got, but didn't photograph  the silver BCBGeneration Triangle Flap Crossbody (sent it back because it was MUCH smaller then I thought) and Green RJ Graziano Stud Earrings  (sent back because they were much bigger then I thought)


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 24, 2012)

So I got some mail today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Here's my last LBB. I don't think I'll ever top this. I can't get over how wonderful everything is. EVERYTHING is stunning. Stunning!!!!


----------



## Jacinta (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I LOVE your bag!!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 24, 2012)

I told my Italian friend that I got 2 Melie Bianco bags from LBB and she freaked out lol that designer is really famous in Italy  (since it's in italian brand)


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got some mail today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Here's my last LBB. I don't think I'll ever top this. I can't get over how wonderful everything is. EVERYTHING is stunning. Stunning!!!!


  Wow!  Nice Haul!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 24, 2012)

I LOVELOVELOVE my new BCBG clutch/wallet! I wish I could send back my Nila bags and ask for different colors of this in exchange. 



 It's also my zombie monster's new home... LOL.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 24, 2012)

Wow that BCBG clutch is a great size!  Perfect for when you travel, you can use it as a wallet for day and a clutch for night.  I'm drooling over that coral one right now.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 25, 2012)

I have the coral one coming and I am so excited!! Thanks for the photo of the inside!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVELOVELOVE my new BCBG clutch/wallet! I wish I could send back my Nila bags and ask for different colors of this in exchange.
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 25, 2012)

haha, I didn't care what color I got first, though I really like the coral one too. I plan on getting one in EVERY color. I'm hoping they bring the black one back too. These are about as perfect as you can get for travel. Just like looKIMsopretty said, it is a wallet by day and a clutch by night. That inside pocket is ROOMY! It can definitely hold my iPhone, a compact, an eye liner, a lip liner, and probably a couple more things yet. And, since I carry a huge beast of a bag at all times otherwise, it's not too big to be my wallet.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVELOVELOVE my new BCBG clutch/wallet! I wish I could send back my Nila bags and ask for different colors of this in exchange.
> 
> ...


 Yeah , I got that in black a while ago, and I loooove it.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I told my Italian friend that I got 2 Melie Bianco bags from LBB and she freaked out lol that designer is really famous in Italy  (since it's in italian brand)


 I think Melie Bianco is actually from LA.


----------



## theredwonder (May 25, 2012)

Here's photos of my recent LBB. I think I love everything but the leaf bangles. They are actually too big on me, which was surprising. There are more photos on my blog. I didn't want to clog the thread!


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 25, 2012)

Wow, great haul, I actually love that bank and the leaf bangles the most!  Both items look very high quality, too.  Seeing people's awesome bags makes me want to get off my butt and make some offers instead of sitting on my paltry 3 items.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's photos of my recent LBB. I think I love everything but the leaf bangles. They are actually too big on me, which was surprising. There are more photos on my blog. I didn't want to clog the thread!


 I didn't know that one bird earring is going up while the other heads down and thought that was awesome when I got mine. I love that they are mismatched in a way. I really would die to get the mismatched cupcake earrings,, the one where one is a stud and the other hangs down on a chain. That owl is larger than I expected, so great. And I'd love to get the glitter bangle now since seeing your pics.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 26, 2012)

Speaking of the mismatched cupcake earrings, I've actually taken some earrings of mine and reworked them to look like that.  All you need is some pliers and jewelry supplies!  I love customizing and/or frankensteining my jewelry.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think Melie Bianco is actually from LA.


Ohhh it looks like you're right. I wonder why they chose an Italian name (means "white honey"). Maybe they have Italian heritage or just really like the sound of the name lol


----------



## theredwonder (May 26, 2012)

> I didn't know that one bird earring is going up while the other heads down and thought that was awesome when I got mine. I love that they are mismatched in a way. I really would die to get the mismatched cupcake earrings,, the one where one is a stud and the other hangs down on a chain. That owl is larger than I expected, so great. And I'd love to get the glitter bangle now since seeing your pics.


 I love that about the earrings too! It adds a lot of interest!


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 26, 2012)




----------



## HelloLeilani (May 26, 2012)

Love that neon red clutch! I seriously want that clutch in every single color! I lovelovelove mine!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 26, 2012)

wow you got so many items!


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 26, 2012)

They are two separate LBBs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Shipping to Hawaii is so weird sometimes....


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love that neon red clutch! I seriously want that clutch in every single color! I lovelovelove mine!


Yes, I hate to say it but I like the BCBG better than the Melie Bianco. They setup is much better.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, I hate to say it but I like the BCBG better than the Melie Bianco. They setup is much better.


THE*** setup is much better. Haha. No unzipping to get cards out.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are two separate LBBs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Shipping to Hawaii is so weird sometimes....


 lol, I know that personally. Especially at Christmas time when I send stuff back home. I have over 150+ family members throughout the isles. I miss home all of the time.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, I hate to say it but I like the BCBG better than the Melie Bianco. They setup is much better.


 I'm SO happy I didn't trade mine away! It is hands down the best "bag" I've got from LBB.


----------



## geniabeme (May 26, 2012)

I love this thread! So many pretty things!!


----------



## bloo (May 26, 2012)

My latest bag I received yesterday.

Deux Lux Wristlet

Nica Hope Crossbody

Frog Corkscrew

Ben Amun Pink Bangle

Lydell Bracelet

Kr3w Blue Watch

Book end picture frames





My favorite item from my bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Large enough to fit my phone, a couple cosmetics, keys, cash. Love it.


----------



## bloo (May 26, 2012)

More close ups from my latest bag.





Pictures can go on both sides for 4 pics total.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 26, 2012)

Love the wristlet! I have that coming, along with the matching duffle. Looks like it's a nice size.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 27, 2012)

Do I see another little zipper compartment in the wristlet?! How awesome!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 27, 2012)

I love the inside of the Hope crossbody bags so much! Just wish they were a little bigger!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do I see another little zipper compartment in the wristlet?! How awesome!


 Oh, you're the one who took those etched triangle earrings off my hands!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stemarber (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> THE*** setup is much better. Haha. No unzipping to get cards out.


Yes! Completely agree...it's so annoying to get my phone out or card out. I got on the train the other day and had to leave my bag wide open for a little bit. It's really cute, but I feel like I'm sacrificing a little too much practicality for style  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh, you're the one who took those etched triangle earrings off my hands!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Glad I could help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes! Completely agree...it's so annoying to get my phone out or card out. I got on the train the other day and had to leave my bag wide open for a little bit. It's really cute, but I feel like I'm sacrificing a little too much practicality for style  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I do LOVE the strap on the back though. Super helpful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sana riaz (May 27, 2012)

My bag closes early tomorrow...so sad!


----------



## CaliMel (May 28, 2012)

Here's some more photos of items I have received. 

These are those "friendship bracelets". I don't think they're on the site anymore, but they pop up occasionally. I think they're super cute for layering with other brightly colored bracelets.





This is that bone bracelet. As you can see, it's not nearly as neon as they made it out to look on the site. I ended up sending this one back. The elastic pinched my wrist too. [i have huge wrists though, at least judging from all the bangles that they send me!)





The leaf bangles! They are pretty and heavy, but I have a super hard time getting them over my hand.





I have no idea if these items are on there still, but just in case anyone is curious what they look like, there you go!

I'll take photos when my new bag arrives! I'm so excited for everything in it. =]


----------



## sarinator (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality, my digital camera broke so I had to take them with my iphone
> 
> ...


 What did you think of the 'ZAD beaded necklace (the green, pink and blue one)? I had it in my last bag and traded it last minute and have it in my current bag but I can't decide. I love the pictures but I'm worried it's too big.


----------



## lechatonrose (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sarinator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What did you think of the 'ZAD beaded necklace (the green, pink and blue one)? I had it in my last bag and traded it last minute and have it in my current bag but I can't decide. I love the pictures but I'm worried it's too big.


 I love it! I'm fairly petite but it didn't overwhelm. I'm going to find/make an extender to wear it as long as I thought it was thanks to lbb photos. My husband said he loves it on me too, and he never gives compliments so that should say something lol.


----------



## lechatonrose (May 29, 2012)

New bag! I figured since this is a makeup forum I'd use products that most of us probably know the size of for reference.





The Gorjana Cosmic earrings have way more detail than I could capture. Every other ray is large and has 3 raised circles that get progressively larger on each individual ray. Those circles and the center circle are really shiny, and the rest of the metal isn't exactly dull. It's almost like it has a brushed finish, but not quite.

The duck speaker is loud. It goes about as loud as you'd want your tv to be if you're in another room. 
The zad bangles are still nice, but at least my pair was prettier on the llb photo

The Gorjana necklaces fall just bellow the collar bone on me. I LOVE the cooper one. 
Not sure how I feel about the bangles or the bcbg purse


----------



## EllynoUta (May 30, 2012)

so glad i just signed up for this! 

im addicted already just browsing the gorgeous things, and i havent even received mine yet!!!


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 30, 2012)

Lechatonrose, great bag!!  I LOVE those bangles, I think so long as your wrists aren't crazy skinny they are fabulous.  They also look great when mixed in with other bracelets.

Do you have more pics of the BCBG purse to share??


----------



## kloudes (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sarinator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What did you think of the 'ZAD beaded necklace (the green, pink and blue one)? I had it in my last bag and traded it last minute and have it in my current bag but I can't decide. I love the pictures but I'm worried it's too big.


 I am having that same dilemma... I love it, then I get it in my bag and worry it's too big. I would love to see it _on_ someone...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lechatonrose (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lechatonrose, great bag!!  I LOVE those bangles, I think so long as your wrists aren't crazy skinny they are fabulous.  They also look great when mixed in with other bracelets.
> 
> Do you have more pics of the BCBG purse to share??


 My wrists are 5.25 inches. Here are the bangles and Gorjana Audrey on my wrists. If I'm not careful the bangles fall off. I still like them though, I just don't know if I should keep them or not





And here are more photos of the BCBG Purse. It's taken under really yellow light, sorrry about that. The color is fine on the photos from yesterday, but if it tells you anything I'm an NC15 in MAC


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 30, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to take more pictures of your items. 






Wow yeah those bangles are really loose...but so cute!  They might work if you wear an arm party of bracelets and trap them between other smaller chunkier bracelets?

And the bag is such a pretty color, I would use it as a clutch, I think.  The strap kind of cheapens the look of the bag...but then I'm known for buying chains and making new straps for some of my purses, I hate thin straps so much!


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New bag! I figured since this is a makeup forum I'd use products that most of us probably know the size of for reference.
> 
> ...


 Nice!


----------



## lechatonrose (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am having that same dilemma... I love it, then I get it in my bag and worry it's too big. I would love to see it _on_ someone...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 



First photo is the shortest link, second is at the full extention they provide, third is with a 6in extension


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I LOVELOVE it on the shortest link on me. I will post too later!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kloudes (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much! Super nice of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well, it IS big but I really like it, especially on the shortest setting! Definitely looks good with a plain tee like you're wearing.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

Okay, here's the smaller of my two LBBs. The Betsey cat earrings are the same, instead of mismatched like the pictures on LBB showed. That was a bit of a shock, but I still really love them. This haul was worth every single penny. I'm ridiculously in love with it all.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

SO JEALOUS of your kitty earrings!


----------



## theredwonder (May 31, 2012)

I love the Carol D bracelet! so cute


----------



## kloudes (May 31, 2012)

The bracelet and necklace will look fantastic together!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

That's EXACTLY why I got them both. 



 They look super cute with the kitty too because the kitty has pearls on and pink eyes! SO IN LOVE WITH THAT HAUL!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

Okay, saving my matching Betsey necklace/earrings set until I take a photo of me "modeling" them for you guys. So you all have to wait a bit longer for pics of those. 

BUT, here are the other four things I got! 













ANNNND the GORGEOUSNESS that are the R.J. Graziano crystal bangles...


----------



## VivGee (May 31, 2012)

Alrighty here is my latest LBB. I love sharing pics and seeing pics on this thread. I would have never thought some of these things look so pretty in person. Aaaand here we go....

Duck Speaker - Adorable and AWESOME sound!





Gorjana Cooper Flower Necklace - TINY but so cute. Good for everyday for me. 





Betsy Cat Drop Earrings!!!!!!! SO STINKING CUTE!!! &lt;3&lt;3





Bird Earrings - Match the house Necklace below PERFECTLY. Perma-Swoon engaged. 





Betsy house Necklace! Gorgggggggeous! Super duper long. Like, almost to my belly button. Extremely freaking cute, though.





And the long awaited...





That's all ladiessss. Loved this. Best LBB yet!!! &lt;3&lt;3&lt;3


----------



## VivGee (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, saving my matching Betsey necklace/earrings set until I take a photo of me "modeling" them for you guys. So you all have to wait a bit longer for pics of those.
> 
> ...


 Yay!! Cannot wait to get my bangles. And I also got that beautiful beaded necklace in one of my recent LBB's too. After seeing it on this thread I HAD to have it! Great haul!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

I LOVELOVE everything you got, Vivian. I got the kitty earrings too. I just posted them on the page before this one. I posted two hauls. The kitties are ridiculously fabulous and girly.


----------



## teegardenbr (May 31, 2012)

_My first bag! &lt;3 Let me know if you want a closer picture of anything!_


----------



## VivGee (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVELOVE everything you got, Vivian. I got the kitty earrings too. I just posted them on the page before this one. I posted two hauls. The kitties are ridiculously fabulous and girly.


 I cannot get over how perfect they are! I adore it all. I still have not taken off the cooper flower necklace lol


----------



## VivGee (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _My first bag! &lt;3 Let me know if you want a closer picture of anything!_


 OMGGGG, that second item is fabulous!!!! (I forget the name) The LBB pic did it zero justice. It looks nothing like that on the site. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

Whoa! That Rouge Jardin necklace turned my pupils into pink hearts! 



 It looks A ZILLION times better in your pics than on LBB.


----------



## geniabeme (May 31, 2012)

LOVED my second bag! More photos and reviews on my blog.


----------



## VintageSpade (Jun 1, 2012)

I greatly apologize for the atrocious quality of the photos. My husband has my point and shoot and my dslrs are on loan.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2012)

Everything looks awesome! I looove those earrings, and I generally do not like hoops!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

Genia, the froggies look so cute on you!!!!

ANNNND you got my most favoritest ncLA nail polish! I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeed that color.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I greatly apologize for the atrocious quality of the photos. My husband has my point and shoot and my dslrs are on loan.


 I've had those hoops soooo many times and I mean to keep it every single time. DEPRESSION!!! lol. They are so awesome.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I greatly apologize for the atrocious quality of the photos. My husband has my point and shoot and my dslrs are on loan.


 
Which bag is that? I don't remember seeing that on LBB and I'd like to see more pics of it, please!


----------



## bloo (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Betsy house Necklace! Gorgggggggeous! Super duper long. Like, almost to my belly button. Extremely freaking cute, though.
> ...


 Wow that's so much bigger than I thought and I had no idea it opened up. Too stinken cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bloo (Jun 1, 2012)

Got the House Necklace and wasn't even trying for it. Your pics helped me decide to keep it, even tho I don't usually wear longer necklaces. It's too cute though.


----------



## VintageSpade (Jun 1, 2012)

DonnaJ its the Melie Bianco expandable shoulder bag. Love it. The hoops are awesome. The triangle necklace my 2.5 year old has claimed but i like it as well.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you! Would you be able to take more photos of it sometime? I hope it comes back and if it does I may start a bag with it.


----------



## HeatherBell (Jun 1, 2012)

My first LBB:

Lydell









Zad (these are just ok)





R&amp;Em Brooke Satchel









R&amp;Em Penny Crossbody


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice first bag, HeatherBell!  How do you like your R&amp;Em bags (particularly the penny crossbody)??


----------



## HeatherBell (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice first bag, HeatherBell!  How do you like your R&amp;Em bags (particularly the penny crossbody)??


 I really like both of them!!! I needed some smaller bags, most of mine are a lot larger. The penny is bigger than I was expecting, but that is a good thing. They can both fit a large wallet, phone, keys, makeup, etc.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HeatherBell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like both of them!!! I needed some smaller bags, most of mine are a lot larger. The penny is bigger than I was expecting, but that is a good thing. They can both fit a large wallet, phone, keys, makeup, etc.


 That's great.




  You had a great first bag.  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## mandyblair (Jun 1, 2012)

Love this bag!  The material is super soft and it's the perfect size.  My only complaint is the length.  When the strap is fully extended, the bottom of the bag falls right at my hip (I'm 5'6").  Debating on whether to try to nab this in the light blue as well...





This is definitely darker in person than it looks on the site, which I definitely like.  Again, super soft.





Sending these guys back 



  I actually like the RJ bracelet, but it's a wee bit tight on me.  The ATR cuff is much cuter in person, but the beadwork is janky at best, so it's all lopsided and sits weird on my wrist.





The ZAD earrings are terrible in person! Worst quality I've seen out of LBB jewelry yet.  Love the heart bracelet AND the BJ hearts bangle, which has welcomed me into the dark side of loving BJ jewelry.  Leaf bracelet was cute enough to keep, but a wee bit tight.  My next haul is coming on Wednesday, so more photos on the way!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mandyblair* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The ZAD earrings are terrible in person! Worst quality I've seen out of LBB jewelry yet.  Love the heart bracelet AND the BJ hearts bangle, which has welcomed me into the dark side of loving BJ jewelry.  Leaf bracelet was cute enough to keep, but a wee bit tight.  My next haul is coming on Wednesday, so more photos on the way!


 Gorgeous pictures, you've inspired me to whip out my camera and take some better pictures of my may &amp; june bags! :]

I love that studded bag, I wanted to go on a jewelry and bag ban for this LBB but I might try to get that one!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HeatherBell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first LBB:
> 
> ...


 UUUUuuuuuuuuuuu, I love the Lydell. It looks NOTHING like that on the site! Great LBB!!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 2, 2012)

> Love this bag! Â The material is super soft and it's the perfect size. Â My only complaint is the length. Â When the strap is fully extended, the bottom of the bag falls right at my hip (I'm 5'6"). Â Debating on whether to try to nab this in the light blue as well...
> 
> This is definitely darker in person than it looks on the site, which I definitely like. Â Again, super soft.
> 
> ...


 Mandy, what kind of camera did you use to shoot these??


----------



## mandyblair (Jun 2, 2012)

It's my Canon 5D Mark ii with the 35mm 1.4 lens.  I'm a full-time photographer, so that's the reason why I have nice gear


----------



## VivGee (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mandyblair* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's my Canon 5D Mark ii with the 35mm 1.4 lens.  I'm a full-time photographer, so that's the reason why I have nice gear


 VERY nice. I want to purchase everything because you made them look so good lol


----------



## mandyblair (Jun 2, 2012)

Haha..thanks!  Maybe I should go work for LBB...will work for free bags!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 2, 2012)

That house necklace is sooo cute. I didn't know it had so many little details.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 2, 2012)

Here is my recent LBB haul. More pics of the purses (interior, sides, etc) on my blog.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is my recent LBB haul. More pics of the purses (interior, sides, etc) on my blog.


 What a fantastic LBB! That Deux Luxe looks much better than the one I returned. I had the black bow one. It was not cute. Like, at all. Love the star earrings and those BCBG studs look huge! The clutch looks great too and of course you all know how I feel about betsey lol Awesome, lady!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What a fantastic LBB! That Deux Luxe looks much better than the one I returned. I had the black bow one. It was not cute. Like, at all. Love the star earrings and those BCBG studs look huge! The clutch looks great too and of course you all know how I feel about betsey lol Awesome, lady!


 Thanks! Lol omg the BCBG studs are quite large. I'm contemplating whether to gift them, return them, trade them, idk. My face is definitely too pudgey for huge studs though. I was wondering about the bow clutch lol I never could get a good feel for them. I think my two favorites from this haul are the Betsey Bow Earrings and the Melie patent clutch.


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jun 2, 2012)

Deux Lux Felix Duffle and wristlet. I love all the sparkle! Makes me wish I got ahold of the other one. Sorry for the bad photo quality. I had to use my phone.





I also got the Tinsley necklace and a MM blush in luster. The necklace will be cute for layering.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VintageSpade (Jun 2, 2012)

I was just on their website and they have their toiletries bags that match the Felix bags for 19.00 down from 69.00.....


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Deux Lux Felix Duffle and wristlet. I love all the sparkle! Makes me wish I got ahold of the other one. Sorry for the bad photo quality. I had to use my phone.
> 
> ...


 looove that wristlet.


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just on their website and they have their toiletries bags that match the Felix bags for 19.00 down from 69.00.....


Oh, really? I am going to look! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I could get a hold of the matching wallet.


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jun 2, 2012)

So Deux Lux facebook page is giving out 20% coupon codes to everyone that instagrams them a photo of your favorite Deux Lux bag or wallet!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Deux Lux Felix Duffle and wristlet. I love all the sparkle! Makes me wish I got ahold of the other one. Sorry for the bad photo quality. I had to use my phone.
> 
> ...


 I love that bag! I wore it today with my sparkly Toms and like 12 people stopped me to ask where I got them from. I wish I could have the wristlet too. Sadness. lol


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that bag! I wore it today with my sparkly Toms and like 12 people stopped me to ask where I got them from. I wish I could have the wristlet too. Sadness. lol


 
That is hilarious! I wore my bag and Toms today as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What color Toms do you have I have black. I think there is a wristlet in the gallery. Have you already tried to trade for it?


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 2, 2012)

> Here is my recent LBB haul. More pics of the purses (interior, sides, etc) on my blog.


 That is a really nice bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaK (Jun 2, 2012)

I got my LBB from last week today. The dove pendant is a lot larger than I was expecting, but still cute. Sorry the pic is a little dark. It's been cloudy and rainy here all day.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow that bird pendant is way bigger than it looks on the website!


----------



## onthecontrary (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TonyaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my LBB from last week today. The dove pendant is a lot larger than I was expecting, but still cute. Sorry the pic is a little dark. It's been cloudy and rainy here all day.


 OMG, I looooooove this bag! I never get stuff on LBB because it's cute but not really stuff I would wear, but I loovvveee every single thing you got (especially the necklace on the left)! SO JEALOUS!


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jun 3, 2012)

Here are some better photos of my LBB. I also got the other Deux Lux teal duffle with half sequins and leather. I gave that one to my mom. Wish I would have gotten a photo.

I swatched the the MM blush in Luster. It looks a bit chalky in the pan but when applied to skin, it has a very lovely, subtle sheen. Very pretty.

The tinsley necklace is VERY tiny but I like it. Sorry about the other necklace I am wearing. It is a pain to take on and off, so I left it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Jun 3, 2012)

holy wowza that tinsley is SMALL!! I saw pictures of it before but it looks even small when its on!

also, I love your wedding band/engagement ring!


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TonyaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my LBB from last week today. The dove pendant is a lot larger than I was expecting, but still cute. Sorry the pic is a little dark. It's been cloudy and rainy here all day.


 
I can't make out the pendant coming out from under the bird ring, which one is it? It looks like a single large crystal. Love the jewelry haul!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> holy wowza that tinsley is SMALL!! I saw pictures of it before but it looks even small when its on!
> 
> also, I love your wedding band/engagement ring!


 IKR! I wouldn't be able to wear the tinselly. Thanks so much for this!!


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IKR! I wouldn't be able to wear the tinselly. Thanks so much for this!!


I know! I am thinking about just giving it to my niece. I feel like I am going to break it.


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> holy wowza that tinsley is SMALL!! I saw pictures of it before but it looks even small when its on!
> 
> also, I love your wedding band/engagement ring!


 Thank you!


----------



## snllama (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know! I am thinking about just giving it to my niece. I feel like I am going to break it.


 oh my gosh I looooove Tinsley!! That is my kind of jewelry!


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> oh my gosh I looooove Tinsley!! That is my kind of jewelry!


I think it will be a great piece to layer with.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaK (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG, I looooooove this bag! I never get stuff on LBB because it's cute but not really stuff I would wear, but I loovvveee every single thing you got (especially the necklace on the left)! SO JEALOUS!


 Thanks. I decided not to worry about price on this bag, and just went after what I would actually wear. So, it is all lower end jewelry, but I love it!!


----------



## TonyaK (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I can't make out the pendant coming out from under the bird ring, which one is it? It looks like a single large crystal. Love the jewelry haul!


 That one is actually the $14 owl pendant necklace. It is so cute and sparkly. Wish I could get a decent picture of it, but my camera hates close ups.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will take better pics of my stuff when I get home from work buuuut... I had to show off this pimp ring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's the BJ Bow.


 I had to look at this ring on your hand again. It's crazy amazing and will look soooo great with the RJ Graziano crystal bangles. I had a few trade offers out but I'm debating cancelling them now. I keep falling more and more in love with this ring.


----------



## Greenie4life (Jun 4, 2012)

This is my 5th bag. It's very small but I had to get the Betsy frog earrings. There are so sparkly. I love the wings on the back of the earrings.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my 5th bag. It's very small but I had to get the Betsy frog earrings. There are so sparkly. I love the wings on the back of the earrings.


 
OMG! I'M SPAZZING OUT NOW! I got those froggies in my last LBB due to ship at any moment. Not only do they match my Betsey necklace with the same blue-green bow and black lock heart, but I had NO CLUE the froggies had wings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That is hilarious! I wore my bag and Toms today as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What color Toms do you have I have black. I think there is a wristlet in the gallery. Have you already tried to trade for it


 I totally missed this. I have the silver sparkley Toms! And I have tried to trade for the wristlet. I'll keep trying.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my 5th bag. It's very small but I had to get the Betsy frog earrings. There are so sparkly. I love the wings on the back of the earrings.


 Great Haul!! You should totes look into the Betsey Frog Key Necklace!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had to look at this ring on your hand again. It's crazy amazing and will look soooo great with the RJ Graziano crystal bangles. I had a few trade offers out but I'm debating cancelling them now. I keep falling more and more in love with this ring.


 It really is so much more gorgeous in person!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It really is so much more gorgeous in person!


 I had it, and lost it now. lol. It's completely hot stuff on you. One of these days I'll keep it in my bag and ship that sparkly piece of hotness straight to me.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 5, 2012)

Those frog earrings are sooo cute!!

Here is my latest bag:

The duster earrings. The color is really hard to photograph accurately. I had no idea they would be that long at all, but I love long earrings and feathers, so these are totally great for me.









The gold octopus earrings! I had to keep these in the package, because they're birthday presents to my friend. But I love them! I got the gold and it's more of like an antiqued bronze. Each earring is roughly the size of a quarter.





All the rage layered chain necklace in orange. I knew this one would be a really long necklace, and it is, but I think it's perfect! I like the mix of the gold and the orange, and the whole thing is pretty okay quality wise. It reminds me of jewelry from Forever 21, Claires/Icing and the like. It's no disney couture, but it's still decent for everyday wear.





This is the eyeshadow in the color Scream. It's actually really accurately pictured on their site. It's a cool toned shimmery beige color. My time was running out so I ended up just trading for it last second so I could get something that I would actually use. The formula is really nice. It's very creamy and smooth and pigmented. It's not chalky at all like i was expecting!









The duex lux hook clutch in Cognac! I am soooo happy with this bag! It's gorgeous in person and I love the color.





I thought it was interesting that the flap part isn't really a flap per say, it's the whole bag top folding down! That makes me happy because it's much more secure as far as keeping my belongings inside!





the inside is a really pretty blue color and it has the nice little zippered section.





I think this is my favorite bag so far that I've gotten. I love all the items in it!


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those frog earrings are sooo cute!!
> 
> ...


 Great haul!! Love the necklace and the bag!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great haul!! Love the necklace and the bag!


 Nice!! Great bag!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those frog earrings are sooo cute!!
> 
> ...


 I love the jewelry you chose! That necklace is cute :] This thread is so addicting!!! I'll be sure to post my June LBB haul when it comes!


----------



## kloudes (Jun 5, 2012)

OK, so here is my latest bag!

Love love this shadow quad! It's pretty spot on as far as the color shown on LBB, which is a change of pace!





I really like this collar, it's so unique.  I just need a place to wear it...





The Ali Khan ring is awesome, and unlike the Zad Bird Ring, it fits nice (would definitely be big on someone with tinier fingers, like size 5).





On the fence about whether to keep this necklace, I'm a pretty little person with super short hair and I just don't know if it's flattering to me.  Plus, I think my hubby will hate it.   But I may keep it... it's so different than anything else I own.





And last... here is the taupe Nica Cecelia Nica Crossbosy. _ Apparently_? This is the picture from the website:





But here is what it looks like in real life.  TOTALLY different color, and no flower. At first I had thought that they must have sent me the one they had previously on the site which was black, but the tag clearly states it's taupe.  It's really more the color of the leaves of the flower shown above.  I'm not sure if I should return it or not, it's certainly nice but it's not the bag I thought I was getting.  Plus, I'm afraid they would not be able to replace it with a bag I like.  Advice?


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, so here is my latest bag!
> 
> ...


 I would call them and talk to them about the bag. I would not call that taupe, that is much more an olive


----------



## kloudes (Jun 5, 2012)

Here is one more LBB, I actually got Friday but I forgot to post.

I LOVE this Zad bird ring, but *sigh* I have to return it because it is so small.  Even on my ring finger (size 6.5) it is uncomfortable tight, like cutting off circulation snug.  I HATE that I have to return it because it really is so pretty.





I will also be returning this Betsey Johnson necklace, which I fought so hard to get. Boooo.  I personally just didn't like how it looked on me, a bit too much perhaps? I know, I know, you all think I'm crazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





This cute dove necklace is staying!





And last, I ADORE this Betsey necklace! I've worn it everyday since getting it. I can't explain why I love this one but not the birds... Oh, but one note about this necklace... the pink paint on the back of the heart was starting to flake off.  I touched it up with some nail polish, you can't even notice from the front.


----------



## ladyjaye44 (Jun 5, 2012)

I really should know better than to look at this thread...I always end up wanting something else once I see how cute it is in the pictures!


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 5, 2012)

It looks like the flower on the bag is supposed to be attached via a leather tag thing on the handle! So it totally should've been on there! I would definitely let them know your bag color was misrepresented and that the flower was missing. They need to know that stuff for sure.

From what I found, it looks like they mislabeled the color on the website. It should say Camel for the picture that they have, and then the taupe is the one that you got. So the label on your purse is correct, but they sent you the wrong one from what is on the website.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like this collar, it's so unique.  I just need a place to wear it...


 Could you give me an idea how big this is? Maybe a pic with it on your neck and your neck measurment? Can send via PMs if you like. 

I really like it but I have an 18" neck and I'm terrified it won't fit.


----------



## kloudes (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Could you give me an idea how big this is? Maybe a pic with it on your neck and your neck measurment? Can send via PMs if you like.
> ...


 
Hmm, I had actually never measured my neck before, but it measures 13" which I think may be on the small side. However, the metal of the necklace can easily be bent.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I had actually never measured my neck before, but it measures 13" which I think may be on the small side. However, the metal of the necklace can easily be bent.


 Thank you!!  I appreciate it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VintageSpade (Jun 5, 2012)

It looks like the flower is a fob that's actually attached to the handle...was it inside the bag? The color difference is striking though.


----------



## kloudes (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It looks like the flower is a fob that's actually attached to the handle...was it inside the bag? The color difference is striking though.


 That's what I thought, but nope. Looked in all the pockets...

I have emailed support to see if they sent me the wrong item, or if the picture they have up is inaccurate.  I'll share what I hear!


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's what I thought, but nope. Looked in all the pockets...
> ...


 If it were me I'd send it back if the flower isn't an option. I think it's the cutest part of  the bag. You could always exchange it for the credit and get a bag you'd like just as well, if not more, that is pictured more accurately.


----------



## VintageSpade (Jun 5, 2012)

It looks like the nica bag further down the page.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's what I thought, but nope. Looked in all the pockets...
> ...


 They can take awhile to answer emails. I would call, they answer quickly!


----------



## kloudes (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If it were me I'd send it back if the flower isn't an option. I think it's the cutest part of  the bag. You could always exchange it for the credit and get a bag you'd like just as well, if not more, that is pictured more accurately.


 So they got back to me.  No answer about whether I received the "correct" bag or not, but they basically said they were sorry and gave me 2 options

- I can return the bag for a refund 

- I can keep the bag

In either case they said they'd credit me a free item in my next bag as an apology.  But I think what I'd really like is to get the free in my next bag, plus a credit in my next bag of equal value... so that way I could get another bag I liked (as you said).  I wonder if I just return it like a normal item...


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So they got back to me.  No answer about whether I received the "correct" bag or not, but they basically said they were sorry and gave me 2 options
> ...


 Looks like its pretty simple (as long as the USPS doesn't screw it up)

Quote: Refunds To receive a refund, you must contact our customer service PRIOR to shipping your merchandise back. We can be reached at[email protected] or 310-421-4500. When you contact us, we will notate your account that your pending return will be processed as a refund when it is received at our warehouse.

Please ship your merchandise to the address below (we recommend that you use a service that can track delivery)

Little Black Bag - RETURNS 11190 White Birch Drive

North Docks

Rancho Cucamonga, CA  91730


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you!!  I appreciate it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I also took some pictures when I got that necklace in my last bag, never posted them here (in this thread- I have a whole May LBB album here on MUT) though because I always intended on taking better quality ones :] My neck is also 13" but it stops at a weird point for me, I think I should try and bend it so it's more comfortable but here's a picture of how it cuts off


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks, I really like it but my neck is 18 inches all the way around so I think it would look weird with an unusually large gap in the back.



> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also took some pictures when I got that necklace in my last bag, never posted them here (in this thread- I have a whole May LBB album here on MUT) though because I always intended on taking better quality ones :] My neck is also 13" but it stops at a weird point for me, I think I should try and bend it so it's more comfortable but here's a picture of how it cuts off


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, I really like it but my neck is 18 inches all the way around so I think it would look weird with an unusually large gap in the back.
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 6, 2012)

Here's me, not so professionally modeling, the Betsey Johnson pink polka dot heart/bow necklace and pink polka dot earrings for you guys. 




 Grainy cell phone pictures because I'm not sure where I put my DSLR at the moment. The polka dot heart earrings are waaay bigger than I thought they would be. I looooves the set. LOVES. So freaking girly and pretty. I have the necklace on at almost the tightest it goes.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 6, 2012)

You look so happy to have those!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's me, not so professionally modeling, the Betsey Johnson pink polka dot heart/bow necklace and pink polka dot earrings for you guys.
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm completely happy with owning these. I got the froggies that match my other Betsey necklace. I'm trying to get all of the Betsey sets on LBB. *insert maniacal laughter*


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 6, 2012)

I really need to find my DSLR, these cell phone pictures aren't doing my jewelry any justice. I'm wearing the 'ZAD beaded necklace and the lovingly nicknamed by many of us "goddess" earrings in this photo. Yes, I know my Hello Kitty tank top doesn't really go with this. It just happened to be what I was wearing at the moment when I decided to take a photo of the earrings and necklace.


----------



## CameyM (Jun 6, 2012)

Yay! I finally got my bag, trading kept me busy while recovering from wisdom teeth extraction and all that time devoted to trading paid off! I had two exchanges and one klout for this bag. 





I love the Betsey necklace but the polka dot heart already feel out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The dove necklace was the item I most wanted (it matches my memorial dove tattoo for my dad.) Exchanging the feather earrings (they were dirty and a little long for me). I'm inn love with the DC mickeys and Betsey bows!





And heres the Big Buddah Sequin Crossbody (excuse the bad nails, I work retail and nail polish last no longer then about half a shift)


----------



## Beffers87 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey ladies! I'm new to LBB! VivGee has shown me the light  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyway I wanted to post what I have gotten in my first two bags. They haven't been sent yet but I can post more pics when I get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So they got back to me.  No answer about whether I received the "correct" bag or not, but they basically said they were sorry and gave me 2 options
> ...


 They changed the picture of it on the site: http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2114/nica-celia-flap-bag

That's a load of crap though....are they going to pay the return shipping? I'd be pretty mad, they COMPLETELY misrepresented the bag but claim they take their own pictures.


----------



## VintageSpade (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow. How icky. Having accurate photos to begin with would save a lot of trouble....this is very disappointing.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They changed the picture of it on the site: http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2114/nica-celia-flap-bag
> 
> That's a load of crap though....are they going to pay the return shipping? I'd be pretty mad, they COMPLETELY misrepresented the bag but claim they take their own pictures.


 Yeah, I'm getting this bag and don't want it in zombie gray. When they realized the product they had was different from the one shown they shouldn't have sent any of these out. They should have held our packages, updated the picture, and asked us if we still wanted it once we saw what we might be getting. Then we could have gotten credit/refunds/whatever instead we have the headache of sending it back now.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I'm getting this bag and don't want it in zombie gray. When they realized the product they had was different from the one shown they shouldn't have sent any of these out. They should have held our packages, updated the picture, and asked us if we still wanted it once we saw what we might be getting. Then we could have gotten credit/refunds/whatever instead we have the headache of sending it back now.


 Yup, I'm canceling my current bag and I think I really am done with them over this one, even though it doesn't directly affect me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 6, 2012)

I got my first bag today. I'm happy with everything! 

I got:

Nila Anthony Buckle Satchel in black (love!)

'ZAD tusk pendant (I know it's not for everyone, but I really like it!)

'ZAD octopus earrings (freakin' adorable)

CARGO eyeshadow palette in Barcelona (so excited about this).





The earrings are the only thing that I started out with and kept til the end! I love them, they're a nice weight and size, and don't look stupid on my minuscule earlobes.





The necklace is long and quite large - definitely not for you if you're looking for something dainty, but I think it will be adorable with the right dress or outfit. Kinda rustic. (Forgive the crap picture, pajamas, and morning hair...just wanted to give an idea of size, lol).









the shadows are goooooorgeous! Nice and soft and pigmented, and these are my favorite colors to wear!

And finally, the bag. It's a great size, and it's nice and soft. On the website, they showed the lining as leopard print, but mine is the green paisley. This is fine with me, I actually love the paisley lining! But be aware, if you were interested in this bag for the leopard.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









It's not a huge haul like some of you get, but it's 4 things I loved and I am happy with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd have been happy with just the bag for $50, to be honest!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 6, 2012)

I love those earrings! I was wondering how big they actually were. I don't trust the measurements on the website at all.



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my first bag today. I'm happy with everything!
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah, I was worried about the size as well, but they're the perfect size for my needs, I'm happy with 'em! I'm definitely glad I kept them.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I was worried about the size as well, but they're the perfect size for my needs, I'm happy with 'em! I'm definitely glad I kept them.


 Yay! I am happy for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 6, 2012)

WOW, what a mess with that handbag. They really need to double check stuff before they put it on the site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />((


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I was worried about the size as well, but they're the perfect size for my needs, I'm happy with 'em! I'm definitely glad I kept them.


 Your haul was great! I'm a little put off that the lining of the black satchel wasn't leopard and would have been super sad about it if I got the bag as I'm a leopard printaholic. It's still pretty and would be no big deal if I knew what to expect. Have they changed the photo of the inside of that bag yet? The Octopus earrings are SO CUTE! I want some badly. 

P.S. The Cure is one of my favorite bands. ;D


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CameyM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the Betsey necklace but the polka dot heart already feel out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The dove necklace was the item I most wanted (it matches my memorial dove tattoo for my dad.) Exchanging the feather earrings (they were dirty and a little long for me). I'm inn love with the DC mickeys and Betsey bows!


 Omg, it fell out?! It's been my most favorite necklace to wear this week and seems so sturdy. That's really scary. I hope mine stays in one piece. 




 It's really feminine. The little bow, and the way it delicately lays on the skin, so sexy. I'm going to be extra careful with how I treat it.

I love my Mickey studs too! SO CUTE! Disney Couture is the best.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think there might be two different versions of the black one...a couple of the comments under the picture stated that they received the bag in all black, with no brown...I'm wondering if that's the version with the leopard. Actually, now that I look at the picture of the interior, if you look closely, the straps on the pictured bag are black.  I liked the leopard, too, but I am still happy with the paisley.
> ...


 I would have been HIGHLY upset with the bag in all black, more than with the missing leopard lining. What makes that particular satchel SO adorbs is the contrast of colors, which is why I wasn't crazy for the berry one, even though it's pink. I like how the colors are broken up a bit on the black and nude versions.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm gonna look like Flava Flav pretty soon with my LBB watches.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 6, 2012)

On a related note, now that I'm getting more jewelry from LBB, I think it's time to upgrade my jewelry storage...my poor little dress form stand isn't going to suffice anymore, lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm gonna look like Flava Flav pretty soon with my LBB watches.


 I think you should wear all of your watches at the same time as your big Betsey bow ring. SMOOOOTH A$$ PIMP.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think you should wear all of your watches at the same time as your big Betsey bow ring. SMOOOOTH A$$ PIMP.


 Lmao AND my Madden sunglasses. Pimpin' ain't easy.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beffers87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies! I'm new to LBB! VivGee has shown me the light  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
WELCOME TO THE LBB MADNESS! Yaaay! Definitely post the pictures of your stuff in this thread when it comes in. I want to see that vampire necklace out in the wild, and off of LBB. hahaha. I put out some crazy offers for it at one point.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On a related note, now that I'm getting more jewelry from LBB, I think it's time to upgrade my jewelry storage...my poor little dress form stand isn't going to suffice anymore, lol.


 haha, YES! Though that leopard dress is cutecutecute!!!

I *thought* I had ample jewelry storage before... *thought*. Then LBB came into my life and now all of my storage is filled up and I have necklaces hanging off of dresser knobs.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 6, 2012)

OH, and I just noticed the comment about The Cure...LOVE THEM, I've had this tshirt for like 10 years! hahaha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They changed the picture of it on the site: http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2114/nica-celia-flap-bag
> 
> That's a load of crap though....are they going to pay the return shipping? I'd be pretty mad, they COMPLETELY misrepresented the bag but claim they take their own pictures.


 At least they offered you a free item...when they shipped me the wrong candle they blamed their supplier, told me I could send it back, never offered a free item, and were a pain to deal with. Because they took so long to get back to me, I had already packed the candle and moved by the time I even got a free shipping label from them (which they didn't even offer at first) and then I just found the stupid candle a couple of days ago while unpacking. Too late now, most likely.

Oh well, I have an epic bag on the way from them due to some awesome trading luck I had a couple of weeks ago. So there will be pictures of that forthcoming...I think it gets in today.


----------



## kloudes (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They changed the picture of it on the site: http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2114/nica-celia-flap-bag
> 
> That's a load of crap though....are they going to pay the return shipping? I'd be pretty mad, they COMPLETELY misrepresented the bag but claim they take their own pictures.


 No, they aren't.  I am pretty frustrated, but I'm glad at least they corrected the picture on the site for other people.  They obviously need to work on this picture thing...


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the 'ZAD floral glittery bangle. It's super pretty IRL. Very happy with this one.


 Hi everyone!  This is my first post on MUT and I just ordered my first bag from LBB.  So excited to try it out.  The swapping is addicting!! 

My bag has this Zad floral bangle, the octopus earrings in silver, BJ house necklace (can't wait!!!), and the Nila Anthony Cutout Satchel (http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2167/nila-anthony-cut-out-satchel).  I really hope the satchel is good quality and not like that mesh one you guys posted about.

How long does it take for them to ship and deliver your bag once you click ship??  I already want to order another bag LOLOL!


----------



## ladyjaye44 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lmao AND my Madden sunglasses. Pimpin' ain't easy.


  OMG-you guys kill me!  I just busted up laughing at work and my co-worker thinks I am totally crazy.  By the way I'm glad you got the watch you wanted Chelsey!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, they aren't.  I am pretty frustrated, but I'm glad at least they corrected the picture on the site for other people.  They obviously need to work on this picture thing...


 I'd demand it. Or file a dispute with my credit card over it. All you have to do is let your CC see what you thought you were buying and what you received. That is some serious bull.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladyjaye44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG-you guys kill me!  I just busted up laughing at work and my co-worker thinks I am totally crazy.  By the way I'm glad you got the watch you wanted Chelsey!


 THANK YOUUUU &lt;3 best trade of my life.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 6, 2012)

Crappy cellphone pic of my most recent lbb! I'm disappointed in the big buddha bow clutch, but everything else is as expected.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 6, 2012)

> Crappy cellphone pic of my most recent lbb! I'm disappointed in the big buddha bow clutch, but everything else is as expected.


 Oooo! I like the wristlet. Been looking at those. Nice bag! What disappointed you in the bow clutch?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 6, 2012)

What was wrong with it, Jenna? That blows as that was definitely something you loved from a far for a while.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( How do you like that Robert Rose necklace? I really like it. I find that Robert Rose jewelry is generally well made and a lot of times exceeds my expectations.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 6, 2012)

It's not bad and I'm going to keep it, but its bigger (surprise!) than I thought it would be and the bow is floppier than it looked. I love the robert rose stuff! I have a pair of earrings by them too, and they are really nice.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beffers87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies! I'm new to LBB! VivGee has shown me the light  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Anyway I wanted to post what I have gotten in my first two bags. They haven't been sent yet but I can post more pics when I get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love you Beeeeeee 












So glad you can join me in my obsession. These ladies are wonderful kittens


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi all! Here is my big bag that arrived today! I had a $68 Klout perk and opened with three other items. I'm pretty stoked that I turned it into this:



Fydelity Bag

Gorjana Leo

Cargo Big Easy

Cargo Argentina (Lip)

Cargo Shanghai

Melie Bianco Flower clutch (has chain strap)

Deux Lux Wallet

Carol bracelet

Here's just the bags:





And here's the makeup and jewelry:





I love everything--I used to have the same Cargo lip gloss (bought when I went to Argentina) but it got really old and I got rid of it. It's great to have a new one because I liked the colors a lot! The Melie clutch is really nice in person too--it's very soft and roomy without being too big. And the Deux lux wallet is great for going out--I definitely want to check out more of their stuff because it's great quality.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 6, 2012)

Okay Ladies here are my recent hauls!

LBB 1: 

Crystal Bangles -BEAUTIFUL!!!!  I love them. Seriously. 













Kenneth Jay Lane Necklace - I like it. I may keep it. I can tells someone sent it back as there was no tag and it just looked...unwanted. lol I'll be deciding on whether I will send it back in the next few days. Definitely not worth $75. Like, at all. Meh.









Betsey Pig Ring!!!! Love this! SOOO pretty in person! OMG excuse the chipping gold polish. My first experience with Color Club. No bueno, ladies. Stay away lol













And of course the matching studs - Really awesome. Big but not HUGE. I love them.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 6, 2012)

LBB 2

Owl necklace - TINY. Like, minescule. Really cute, though. I gave it to my 2 year-old. lol She LOVES it. 

















Dove necklace: Really great. I like it a lot. 









Carol Duplaise Bangle - Very heavy. I loved the look but it did not flatter me and barely fit. I gave it to my mom. She is a leopard print lover. lol









And now the LOVE OF MY LIFE, THE NUDE NILA - No words can describe how perfect this bag is. AT ALL.

















To give you an idea of what it can hold (A metric crapton) iPad, giant wallet, overloaded make up bag, mini Bath &amp; Body spray and room for more. 





I am in love with this Nila. Just....Gah! its beautiful


----------



## VivGee (Jun 6, 2012)

> I think this is my favorite bag so far that I've gotten. I love all the items in it!


 Yay!! Nice haul Mel !!! The feather dusters are really pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I love that chain. Very nice!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 6, 2012)

Love it! I have that Zad beaded necklace too. I just got it in one of my LBB's. It's really great and just like you, different fro anything I own. I love the color of the Cargo. And the metal collar is not something I would have gotten but it really looks great on you! Awesome haul!



> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, so here is my latest bag!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my first bag today. I'm happy with everything!
> 
> ...


 I adore the octopus earrings. They are adorns. The horn necklace is also very nice! Love the Nila *sigh* just gorgeous. Great haul!!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very nice!! Darling bow clutch!! And the necklace looks much nicer in person.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 6, 2012)

Love the first pic. Hahaha, so cute! Love the set. I too am trying to rack up all the BJ jewelry and the DC and the RR. What are we going to do when they run out??? 



 lol 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's me, not so professionally modeling, the Betsey Johnson pink polka dot heart/bow necklace and pink polka dot earrings for you guys.
> 
> ...


----------



## VivGee (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all! Here is my big bag that arrived today! I had a $68 Klout perk and opened with three other items. I'm pretty stoked that I turned it into this:
> 
> ...


 Fantastic haul!!!!!!!

I love the cargo! And the clutch is gorgeous. I'm waiting for the yellow Fydelty for my husband. I have the pink and the sound is outstanding!


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like they just posted that they'd pay return shipping for the nica bag. I'd call back

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2114/nica-celia-flap-bag


----------



## kloudes (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like they just posted that they'd pay return shipping for the nica bag. I'd call back
> 
> http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2114/nica-celia-flap-bag


 Hehe, just came here to post that.  I'm very glad, but unfortunately I already sent mine back this morning, so I have no idea what they are going to do.  



 How messy.  It does seem like they are quite eager to make it right though!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fantastic haul!!!!!!!
> 
> I love the cargo! And the clutch is gorgeous. I'm waiting for the yellow Fydelty for my husband. I have the pink and the sound is outstanding!


My husband was excited about it when I opened everything up! We live near a lake so this will be ideal for us to take with us. And the entire LBB is the cost of a new iHome, so the Fydelity almost paid for the whole bag!

I love your latest LBBs--that Nila bag looks great in person, and it's great to finally see the pig ring on! Does it wiggle--it looks like it has one of those springs on it?


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 6, 2012)

Here are my first two bags:

I love everything!!

the lipstick is in Dawn and the eyeliner is plum. NCLA nail polish is Rodeo Drive.





I painted my nails a few days ago so it is coming off and I got a little bit of the blue on one nail when I was testing it out.













I am wearing dawn and the plum eyeliner here. I am so happy with everything and I can't wait for my next bag!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh wow, cuteness and prettiness overload on this thread! Vivian your daughter is a little doll face, I'm dying! She's so cute. 

I love everyone's stuff! Wow! The Cargo is amaaaaze. That Melie clutch is way cuter in person. The nude Nila... fawk me sideways, I wish I got it now. lol. The Rodeo drive ncLA is gooorgeous on. You look sooo pretty with everything on Lush! How do you like the Street Level tote?

Having such a love affair with all the piccys today!


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow, cuteness and prettiness overload on this thread! Vivian your daughter is a little doll face, I'm dying! She's so cute.
> 
> ...


 Thanks!! The Rodeo Drive is darker than I expected, but I already have bright red, so this deeper color is perfect 



 I love the Street Level tote!!! I wish they sent it to me in ivory (I exchanged it after my bag closed; I originally had a sequin clutch), but I don't have anything else this color so it will be fun for summer. The quality is nice and it is soft faux leather.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My husband was excited about it when I opened everything up! We live near a lake so this will be ideal for us to take with us. And the entire LBB is the cost of a new iHome, so the Fydelity almost paid for the whole bag!
> ...


 It does have a spring! It doesn't overly wiggly which I think may become annoying. But it does move around when you touch it. It's adorbs.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are my first two bags:
> 
> ...


 Loves!! I totally need that lipstick now. lol Love the shades!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow, cuteness and prettiness overload on this thread! Vivian your daughter is a little doll face, I'm dying! She's so cute.
> 
> ...


 Thanks! She's hysterical. She loves my LBB with the house and cat earrings and now the piggie stuff. I get it all just to amuse her. And also to be fab. lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like they just posted that they'd pay return shipping for the nica bag. I'd call back
> 
> http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2114/nica-celia-flap-bag


 That's what seems to happen when we say stuff here, lol. Nothing like making things happen that need to happen.


----------



## ladyjaye44 (Jun 6, 2012)

My first LBB

I love, love, love the Betsey Johnson Big Heart Bangle.  The Robert Rose Hammered Bracelet is also very nice.  It is very sturdy but it's segmented so its a little flexible - I like that because I am on the computer all the time and sometimes wearing bracelets/bangles gets akward if I am doing a lot of typing...  I haven't had a chance to wear the Zad segmented necklace yet but I really like it.  It's funny I didn't look twice at this on the site until I saw a the gold one on a you tube video.  The only thing I am not sure about are the ZAD Thunderbird Earrings.  They are much less detailed in person that what is shown on the site.  They also look a little cheap-there is a lot of black stuff on the edges.  I was disappointed because I really thought they were cute.


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Loves!! I totally need that lipstick now. lol Love the shades!


 I know, I'm so glad I got it!! It's a little more orange than I expected, but I am seriously in love! I wear it everyday. And I really wanted some aviators so yay!


----------



## ladyjaye44 (Jun 6, 2012)

My daughter Jade's first LBB

Please excuse our cluttered kitchen in the background!  Jade loves the Nila Anthony Triple Buckle Crossbody.  It's smaller than she thought it would be but it is working great as a small school bag.  The Deux Lux Wrislet is great-we love the way sequins move.  The RJ Graziano Stud Earrings are huge!  Thought they would be more of a standard size.  I think she did pretty good for her first bag!


----------



## ladyjaye44 (Jun 6, 2012)

My second LBB!

I really like my Street Level Stripe Tote with Buckle.  Of course it is smaller than I thought it would be.  I love the Briannefaye Ombre Scarf-so pretty!.  I really like the Gorjana Horseshoe necklace also though I wish it were longer. 









Key Largo was like my third choice for blush color but I couldn't get either of the other color I wanted.  But it was third only because I am pretty fair and let's be honest-it is superbright in the pan!  It is a heavy swatch on the left and then blended a bit in the middle.  I wore it today and applied lightly-I thought it looked great and even better it is unlike any blush I already own.  The Tokoyo Lip Gloss is bright red-not nearly as orange toned as it looks in the pic though.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 7, 2012)

> I know, I'm so glad I got it!! It's a little more orange than I expected, but I am seriously in love! I wear it everyday. And I really wanted some aviators so yay!Â :icon_cool


 You know Tangerine is the color of the year! It really looks lovely on you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 7, 2012)

I love everyones bags!

It's so fun to see what things look like in real life.

I'm super excited for my aviators to come in now!

I love steve madden stuff so much.


----------



## Beffers87 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME TO THE LBB MADNESS! Yaaay! Definitely post the pictures of your stuff in this thread when it comes in. I want to see that vampire necklace out in the wild, and off of LBB. hahaha. I put out some crazy offers for it at one point.


Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I should be getting my bags next week. (according to the emails/UPS) I'm so excited about the vampire necklace! I actually opened a new bag JUST to get it LOL.


----------



## Beffers87 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love you Beeeeeee
> 
> ...


 Love you too Viv!!! &lt;3  I'm glad you've shown me the light!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I just want you to know Viv your bag was INCREDIBLE!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Soooo jealous! &lt;3


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 7, 2012)

OMG, I like the nude Nila as much as I love my black one...now I want both! lol. And the belted tote is super cute. And I still want that ombre scarf...

Everytime I see that Betsey hearts bangle I want it, but I am so leery of bangles because my wrists are almost 7 inches, and I have large hands as well...sigh.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 7, 2012)

I love that scarf!! Great bag!



> Originally Posted by *ladyjaye44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My second LBB!
> 
> ...


----------



## bloo (Jun 7, 2012)

Haven't been here in a few days and am a bit lazy to comment on all the pics, but I'm loving a bunch of stuff you girls have gotten. Love seeing all the pics because they help me decide if I really want something or not. Have 2 bags coming next week and working on another one. I have one more item I would like to trade away and thinking about getting the dove necklace. I've had it in my bag a few times already but always traded it away as it was earlier in my trading week. Hope I can get it back or one of the lavanilla rollerballs.

I also heard about the bag issue. They blamed it on the distributer giving them the wrong photo, but they shouldn't put up photos until they have the merchandise to verify it.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 7, 2012)

My Betsey house. It's adorable but I played with it too much so the bottom clasp is a little loose. I am going to have to be careful opening it in the future.







Steve Madden Metal Oval glasses. I love these although the lenses are a little taller than I thought they were.







All The Rage Spike Necklace This necklace fits my personality perfectly. It's so dainty and girly but with some edge. I am glad that LBB has some longer necklaces because I find them much more comfortable.







The whole side of my face is breaking out so there was no way I was going to model the earrings. Luckily my lil girl is a ham so she volunteered. These are a little heavier than I like so while they are adorable I cannot wear them everyday.







My mom got the dangle frogs in her box as a gift to me since I had traded them away. The blue ones are the studs I went to Dillard's for when I ended up not liking the ones on LBB.







The reason I NEEDED the Betsey kitties



. My long haired evil mastermind, Tweaker. I'm surprised she sat with my daughter this long and our latest addition our kitten Sara, who is the opposite of Tweaker in every way. She lets my daughter get away with murder. I was a little disappointed that both earrings had the pearl collar because they were perfect mini's of my girls on the site. Now I need to determine if I want to sabotage one so they look like the pic on LBB.


----------



## bloo (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm getting the house and I can't wait to see it in person. I was worried about the hinges staying closed when I saw that it opened. I hope it won't be too much of a problem.

Love the kitties and that you have a matching set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All very cute. I would love to get them but the only thing I'm trading is a lip gloss right now. Would be so much work to get them and not sure I want to try as I'm a bit exhausted with trading. I do have 3 days left tho...

Love my frog dangles and the studs you have are too cute.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 7, 2012)

your kitty is so pretty!!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 7, 2012)

I lovelovelove the sunglasses and the necklace! Great stuff!



> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Part of me is glad I don't have money for another bag, my trading for my last bag was not my best and I think I am just done for a little while. I am not happy that the house is flopping open now. I'm trying to fix it but if I can't I might glue it closed because I know what's inside and I like the house.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> your kitty is so pretty!!


 Thank you, I have a thing for black cats. Tweaker (left) was a gift from my (now) husband when we first met. He found her in the park and we had to convince my mom to let us keep her. Sara (right) is super calm with my daughter it blows my mind. Tweaker is evil you can barely touch her everything is on her terms so Sara is a big difference.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I lovelovelove the sunglasses and the necklace! Great stuff!
Me too. I barely have any jewelry so LBB has been so much fun getting my accessories wardrobe into shape.


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 7, 2012)

My second bag!! &lt;3 &lt;3 I had to offer a trade of two purses to get my hands on the Nila purse...but so worth it!! I'm in love! Oh and so far all good reviews on the makeup! The Flirt lipstick color stayed on through some kissing..Yay! lol 





Here's what I received: 

1- Nila Anthony Buckle Satchel
2- CARGO Cosmetics TexasLashâ„¢ Mascara in Black
3- michael marcus Flirt Lipstick
4- CARGO Cosmetics Lip Gloss in Nassau
5- michael marcus Glowing Blush


----------



## VivGee (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My second bag!! &lt;3 &lt;3 I had to offer a trade of two purses to get my hands on the Nila purse...but so worth it!! I'm in love! Oh and so far all good reviews on the makeup! The Flirt lipstick color stayed on through some kissing..Yay! lol
> 
> ...


 Love the makeup! Good choices. They look so pretty. And of course the Nude Nila is to die. I just *sigh* every time I look at it.


----------



## Jwls750 (Jun 7, 2012)

Just put up a haul for what I got, figured I'd put it up here!


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know Tangerine is the color of the year! It really looks lovely on you.


 haha, I know! I have definitely taken advantage of that!!


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 7, 2012)

Here is my Michael Marcus "Relaxing by the Pool" on. This is 2 coats with no top coat yet. I found it to be very matte and not attractive. I hope it looks better after the top coat!!


----------



## Scawolita (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just put up a haul for what I got, figured I'd put it up here!


 WOW cool I was rea;lly concidering this bag but then thought it might now go w/much in my closet.. didn't know it could do that thanks for sharing!!


----------



## sparrklee (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is my Michael Marcus "Relaxing by the Pool" on. This is 2 coats with no top coat yet. I found it to be very matte and not attractive. I hope it looks better after the top coat!!


If it's anything like other neon-ish polishes I've used before (I have a LOT of nail polish




), adding a top coat will definitely make it look better.  Also, I tend to have to either do thick coats or more than 2 thin coats.  This isn't necessarily a neon color, but it has the same finish as others I have and that's what always worked for me!


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sparrklee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If it's anything like other neon-ish polishes I've used before (I have a LOT of nail polish
> ...


 Exactly! It is like neon polishes. I just added a top coat and it looks much better


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just put up a haul for what I got, figured I'd put it up here!


 
Those aren't Marc Jacobs sunglasses. They are Andrew Marc, it's a brand sold at Saks, Nordstroms, etc. So still good quality, but not Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Jwls750 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't Marc Jacobs sunglasses. They are Andrew Marc, it's a brand sold at Saks, Nordstroms, etc. So still good quality, but not Marc Jacobs.


 Good call! I have no idea why I kept saying Marc Jacobs! I'll edit that right away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: I fixed it, I put an annotation in correcting the name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scawolita (Jun 8, 2012)

YAY got my 1st LBB a few minutes ago. Didn't take pics but made a video:


----------



## Scawolita (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry for my big 'ol face for thumbnail lol changed, but i guess it takes some time to update :/


----------



## ptina78 (Jun 8, 2012)

I tried Sooooo hard to get the black satchel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's beautiful !!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ptina78 (Jun 8, 2012)

I tried Sooooo hard to get the black satchel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's beautiful !!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaK (Jun 9, 2012)

I got my latest LBB today. Everything is bigger than expected, of course, and SO PRETTY! Sorry pics are fuzzy, but they should give you an idea of size.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TonyaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my latest LBB today. Everything is bigger than expected, of course, and SO PRETTY! Sorry pics are fuzzy, but they should give you an idea of size.


WOW super jealous of that candle! I thought they would be little so I didn't want them- now I want all of the candles! :]


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TonyaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my latest LBB today. Everything is bigger than expected, of course, and SO PRETTY! Sorry pics are fuzzy, but they should give you an idea of size.


 Wow, everything is HUGE!!! And gorgeous of course! Great bag.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TonyaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my latest LBB today. Everything is bigger than expected, of course, and SO PRETTY! Sorry pics are fuzzy, but they should give you an idea of size.


 
Which candle is that? I think I want one of those now too, I wasn't expecting them to be so big. I would love to see how the decorator items look after you hang them too. We have a basement entry/hall that my husband just painted, nice fresh clean walls for me to decorate! lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 9, 2012)

I've been trying to get one of the Lavanila candles since they first popped up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 9, 2012)

Tonya, I'm jealous of your birds! I have the tree decal, the scroll chalkboard decal, and the 3 vanity mirror decals on their way to me right now, but I reaaaally wanted the birds!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, I thought the birds would be small!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Which candle is that? I think I want one of those now too, I wasn't expecting them to be so big. I would love to see how the decorator items look after you hang them too. We have a basement entry/hall that my husband just painted, nice fresh clean walls for me to decorate! lol


Oooh Donna will you be posting pictures of your latest LBB? I remember seeing that you had a bunch of Cargo pieces and a watch among other things, but I could be wrong!





whoops I double checked! Still a super amazing bag!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 9, 2012)

Excited, I'll be getting my bags on Wednesday and Thursday most likely...so I'll have some more Cargo shadows and a lip gloss to share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 10, 2012)

Whoa...that LaVanilla candle is huge! I was totally expecting it to be a votive even though it has 3 wicks! I didn't think it was a huge tin. That's really cool.

That's coming in my bag that's being shipped to me now, so I'm super excited!


----------



## TonyaK (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa...that LaVanilla candle is huge! I was totally expecting it to be a votive even though it has 3 wicks! I didn't think it was a huge tin. That's really cool.
> 
> That's coming in my bag that's being shipped to me now, so I'm super excited!


 


> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> WOW super jealous of that candle! I thought they would be little so I didn't want them- now I want all of the candles! :]


 I was shocked when I saw how big around the candle was. It was actually a really nice surprise. I got the pure vanilla one. It smells so good!!!


----------



## TonyaK (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Which candle is that? I think I want one of those now too, I wasn't expecting them to be so big. I would love to see how the decorator items look after you hang them too. We have a basement entry/hall that my husband just painted, nice fresh clean walls for me to decorate! lol


 It's the LaVanilla pure vanilla candle. I really like it a lot. I may have to try and get another one with the bag I have open now if there are any left.

I plan on repainting the picture frame before hanging it up in my bedroom. I'll post a picture after I do that. The birds and owl are for my living room and study respectively. It'll be awhile before they get hung up as I want to remodel both rooms first. Probably jumped the gun a bit getting decorations already, but they were too cute to pass up!!!


----------



## TonyaK (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tonya, I'm jealous of your birds! I have the tree decal, the scroll chalkboard decal, and the 3 vanity mirror decals on their way to me right now, but I reaaaally wanted the birds!


 I love the birds! This is actually my second pack. I'm hoping I can get one or two more later. I want to do a large mirrored mural on my living room wall with them after it's been renovated. I really pestered the people who had them. I think they just gave me them so I'd leave them alone!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TonyaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oooh Donna will you be posting pictures of your latest LBB? I remember seeing that you had a bunch of Cargo pieces and a watch among other things, but I could be wrong!
> ...


 I had a watch but traded it for one of my bags that I desperately wanted. I have a terrible camera, it's really old and doesn't hold a charge anymore. Also I don't know how to use my phone camera and it sucks too anyway, and I wouldn't know how to upload the pics if my sons teach me how to use it. lol So no, I don't upload pics of my hauls. One of these days I'll get a good camera and be able to do it.


----------



## Anneke V (Jun 10, 2012)

Has anyone gotten the Micha Design skull hoop earrings? I am kinda in love w/ them but kinda broke too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I did one bag w/ the purse that I really want and I am trying to put off opening another box for another 2 weeks or so (next payday!).

I looked at the earrings on the Micha Design website and I am wondering how heavy they are. They are really big -  much bigger than you might expect from the LBB photos. (I wish they had something in the photos to give a better indicaiton of the actual size of some of the items).

Anyhow - just wondeirng how the earrings are and if it is possible to remove the chains from them.

Thanks!

Can't wait to get my first box. I also gifted 3 boxes to girlfriends who recently helped me out and I am eager to see what they choose.


----------



## SassyMrsK (Jun 10, 2012)

How do y'all do the feedback method? I've been searching the forums but couldn't find an answer TIA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Anneke V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten the Micha Design skull hoop earrings? I am kinda in love w/ them but kinda broke too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I did one bag w/ the purse that I really want and I am trying to put off opening another box for another 2 weeks or so (next payday!).
> 
> ...


 I saw a girl post a pic on here of those and they were gorgeous. You might click back through this thread and check...I know I saw them somewhere


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 10, 2012)

Picture time!!! As always you can click on any of the pictures to make them bigger.

Here's the Melie Bianco woven hobo. It was actually a bit (not a lot) smaller than I thought it would be. Super gorgeous though, with none of the toxic fumes that seem to linger off of Nila Anthony bags. I will only buy a Nila if they are extra special looking because of that smell, gives me a headache. 





Cargo quad in Shanghai. Super love, though the mirror on my compact popped out at me when I opened it. 



 I'm going to have to super glue it back.







Gorjana Gracie Hoops. Very happy with these. They are feather light and purrrfect for summer. Absolutely worth the two item trade I made for them.





MY LOVE BIRDS! Even better looking and more sparkly IRL, in my opinion. These go with my Betsey big hearts bangle. I'm working on getting the love birds necklace to complete the set. 









Last, but certainly not least... MY FROGGIES! THEY MATCH MY BETSEY NECKLACE PURRRFECTLY! And omg, they are crazy sparkly in person, I had no idea they were so beautiful! I'm in such loves with them. Their little angel wings in back are too freaking cute! The light constantly reflects off of them and ugh, gorgeous! I initially got them just to match my necklace and complete the set, not because I was particularly in adoration with them but wow is all I have to say. These little guys swept me off of my feet and took me away to sparkle land.

Anyway, here's the earrings with the neckalce.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 10, 2012)

Edited my picture post to add the Gorjana Gracie hoops. I can't believe I forgot them when I posted the first time around. lol.


----------



## Anneke V (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw a girl post a pic on here of those and they were gorgeous. You might click back through this thread and check...I know I saw them somewhere.


 Different, although equally cute (and no longer offered) earrings. I went back through - those are awesome also...

Resisting temptation. I wish they had reviews or feedback on lbb.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 10, 2012)

> Picture time!!! As always you can click on any of the pictures to make them bigger. Here's the Melie Bianco woven hobo. It was actually a bit (not a lot) smaller than I thought it would be. Super gorgeous though, with none of the toxic fumes that seem to linger off of Nila Anthony bags. I will only buy a Nila if they are extra special looking because of that smell, gives me a headache.Â
> 
> Cargo quad in Shanghai. Super love, though the mirror on my compact popped out at me when I opened it.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â I'm going to have to super glue it back.
> 
> ...


 Loooooove, love love. Errrrthing is beautiful. I need that quad in my life!


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 11, 2012)

I got my last lbb and not only is the Nica the wrong color but so is the Melie Bianco! If you see here on Amazon, the photo that lbb has is the camel one, but I was sent the brown one. It's not bad, but I really wanted the camel one. The same goes for the Zombie Nica, it actually isn't a bad color, it looks more brown than green/gray the way it's showing up in photos, it really is a taupe, grayish brown that I don't mind, but I wanted the camel in that one too. Anyway, if any of you were thinking of getting the Melie Bianco, be warned that it is not the camel color and you will probably get the brown one too.

http://www.amazon.com/Karla-Handle-Nubuck-Melie-Bianco/dp/B005NQ5VJG/ref=sr_1_84?s=apparel&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1339440069&amp;sr=1-84


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my last lbb and not only is the Nica the wrong color but so is the Melie Bianco! If you see here on Amazon, the photo that lbb has is the camel one, but I was sent the brown one. It's not bad, but I really wanted the camel one. The same goes for the Zombie Nica, it actually isn't a bad color, it looks more brown than green/gray the way it's showing up in photos, it really is a taupe, grayish brown that I don't mind, but I wanted the camel in that one too. Anyway, if any of you were thinking of getting the Melie Bianco, be warned that it is not the camel color and you will probably get the brown one too.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Karla-Handle-Nubuck-Melie-Bianco/dp/B005NQ5VJG/ref=sr_1_84?s=apparel&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1339440069&amp;sr=1-84


 That sucks! I'd be emailing them with pictures compared to the pictures in your "trading has ended" email. 

Did anyone else get the cargo blush in cannes? I was SHOCKED at how great it looked on me. I've never tried a peach blush and I'm amazed. It looks better than most pinks do on me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Smidget (Jun 11, 2012)

Okay, so I totally forgot to take pics before I sent part of my box back...  Here is what I have left!





I really like this robert rose necklace. I ended up getting the gold color as well.. itll be coming in my next bag. 









Really love this bag!  It is perfect for going for a run to the store.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Then this is the tinkerbell necklace I got from karma loop... It is a lot shorter than I thought it would be, but it is very pretty.  My son just reallllly wanted to wear it and has pretty much been screaming since I took it off. &gt;_&lt;

I sent back that ZAD dream catcher necklace, dove necklace, and All the Rage (i think) stone bangles (silver).  ZAD... is something I will stay away from in the future.  The bangles were just too small for me.

I did get the Apricot body salve and the smell is a bit overwhelming, but it really does lock the moisture in.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I havent' yet tried Cannes (I keep trading it away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ) but I do now know the power of a good peach blush! I never thought peach would work on me since I'm cool toned, but I've fallen in love with them.


 YOU HAVE TO GET CANNES. I thought I loved tonga, but omg... CANNNESSSSSS. It's seriously so pretty. I don't think any other peach blush would blow me away like this one, lol. I am a changed woman!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YOU HAVE TO GET CANNES. I thought I loved tonga, but omg... CANNNESSSSSS. It's seriously so pretty. I don't think any other peach blush would blow me away like this one, lol. I am a changed woman!


 Super duper excited to get it now. Should be here Wednesday. I'll post swatches if you don't get to it.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my last lbb and not only is the Nica the wrong color but so is the Melie Bianco! If you see here on Amazon, the photo that lbb has is the camel one, but I was sent the brown one. It's not bad, but I really wanted the camel one. The same goes for the Zombie Nica, it actually isn't a bad color, it looks more brown than green/gray the way it's showing up in photos, it really is a taupe, grayish brown that I don't mind, but I wanted the camel in that one too. Anyway, if any of you were thinking of getting the Melie Bianco, be warned that it is not the camel color and you will probably get the brown one too.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Karla-Handle-Nubuck-Melie-Bianco/dp/B005NQ5VJG/ref=sr_1_84?s=apparel&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1339440069&amp;sr=1-84


 I REALLY like it Donna. Much more than the Camel. And I liked that one too. Have you contacted CS? They should totally give you a free extra.


----------



## Greenie4life (Jun 11, 2012)

So today I received my bag #6. I had to take my pics with my iTouch so forgive the blurriness.





Here is the Ali Khan wing ring and the Betsy pig ring to match my piggy earrings.





The Ali Khan feather earrings.





Disney couture mickey studs.





Jules Smith Jacob's nemesis bracelet. It's very small and dainty, love it!!

And the best part!! I traded the Gorjana horseshoe necklace for the Disney couture fantasy necklace. When I went to open the lovely purple pouch, this is what I found inside.



     



There is a castle charm attached at the end. I found it listed in this website for $125 and on ebay for $90.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And the best part!! I traded the Gorjana horseshoe necklace for the Disney couture fantasy necklace. When I went to open the lovely purple pouch, this is what I found inside.
> 
> ...


 SOOOO LUCKY! That is an _awesome_ messup lol!! Love the little castle charm :]


----------



## VivGee (Jun 11, 2012)

Holly hell!! That is fantastic!!! LBB screw up strikes again!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 11, 2012)

Epic haul arrived early!















































































The only thing I don't like are the Steve Madden Rose Gold Aviators, and those are what I opened my bag with surprisingly enough. They feel super cheap, like dollar store sunglasses. And mine arrived with two deep scratches in the left lense. Everything else is amazeballs.


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Epic haul arrived early!
> 
> ...


 OOOh I love that bag!!!! 




 And the Disney items..I've never been attracted to them till these pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 12, 2012)

I got my bag today! Picture heavy post ahead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My lighting is kind of limited in my room so I hope these will do. In love with everything, and tried to take lots of pictures of the Wish necklace because it's *gorgeous* and *sparkly*! A few extra pictures in my album. I tried to take pictures of Cannes on my face but I'm all kinds of messy right now LOL





































A few quick edits: both my bags have a slight fishy smell, with the Nica being noticeably fishy and the Melie having more of a fishy + artificial leather smell. The Nica bag is also on the stiff side, but the material has a soft supple feel to it. The Melie is soft and has a suede-like finish on the inside of the flap, and for some reason there's a weird crinkly sound on the inside when I rummage through it, I think it's because of the lining fabric (it's not too noticeable though.)

Both Lavanila rollerballs smell like pure alcohol on my skin at first but as the alcohol evaporates they both smell so good! Xela smells _freakin' amazing_. And lastly the Wish necklace doesn't actually have a gradient to it, so sorry about that (boyfriend says I messed up when adjusting the color balance!)


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 12, 2012)

I loveeeee the gradient on the Wish necklace.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I loveeeee the gradient on the Wish necklace.


Whoops! I'm not sure exactly whether it was my camera or I messed up somewhere when I was editing everything and didn't realize the color change haha



it's actually a pure gold color all the way through, though it would be pretty cute if it was really like that :]


----------



## spfstar (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OOOh I love that bag!!!!
> 
> ...


 That bag looks so cute in your pictures compared to the website!!

OMG your haul is fantastic!!! Everything is gorgeous!


----------



## bloo (Jun 13, 2012)

My latest LBB. Should be getting 2 more this week



Was really tired with trading so I didn't do much with this bag. I just really wanted the back pack for travel. So I got that, the wall frame, NCLA Polish in Hollywood Hills and the chalk wall scroll that didn't come with chalk. Not sure if it's worth contacting them about the missing chalk. What do you guys think?





Inside the largest pocket. It has a pocket for your laptop and I'm so happy mine fits. Planning on taking this on a plane and didn't want to have to carry a laptop bag too. Only thing is the strap won't go over it. My laptop is huge!





Inside the second pocket. Has lots of little pockets for various items.





Top pocket is for the battery pack and there is a pocket in the back to attach your MP3 Player.





Hollywood Hills is a great glitter polish with lots of holographic glitter.


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 13, 2012)

Oooh I need that ncLA nail polish!!! Have you tried it on yet?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 13, 2012)

I would contact them about the missing chalk if it was indeed supposed to come with some. If nothing else at least they would know there was a problem and could be a problem with the product.

I LOOOOOOOOVES that nail polish. I am stuck on the MM Hula Girl one because of the name, I'm obsessive like that. lol. I hope I like it since I traded down $1 for it and refuse to trade it further. hahahahaha.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 13, 2012)

People, do not fear the $20 'ZAD pastel fringe necklace. In person it looks NOTHING like how it looks on LBB. It's beautiful and people compliment me on mine all of the time and ask where I got it.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> People, do not fear the $20 'ZAD pastel fringe necklace. In person it looks NOTHING like how it looks on LBB. It's beautiful and people compliment me on mine all of the time and ask where I got it.


 
They're just pretending they like the necklace. Mostly they are thinking, "WOOHOO NICE BEWBS!"


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> They're just pretending they like the necklace. Mostly they are thinking, "WOOHOO NICE BEWBS!"


 bahaha. The necklace rules, no one even sees my bewbs with that piece of awesome around my neck. I loves it. Even my Mom loved it, which is rare. lol.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 13, 2012)

There was a necklace in the picture?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There was a necklace in the picture?


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm just teasin', it looks very nice. I don't think it would look that good on my skin tone though.


----------



## maryissa (Jun 13, 2012)

YAY Got my lbb! I don't know if I like the ivory tote since its so huge and the studded crossbody smells like fish! The studded crossbody seems short too in the picture I have it in the lowest that I can adjust it to. I love everything else tho! Especially the sparkly purse! 





































More pictures in the album!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 13, 2012)

Mine did come with the chalk, so it's definitely supposed to be there~


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 13, 2012)

Siiigh. I tried so hard to get that white tote! I wants it!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> They're just pretending they like the necklace. Mostly they are thinking, "WOOHOO NICE BEWBS!"


 Hahaha. You're the only one that could make me consider that damn necklace. And also, (.    )(    .)


----------



## VivGee (Jun 13, 2012)

Alright Two LBB's below:

Big Budda Striped Sunglasses, Rain oval ring, Ben Amun Pearly Chandelier Earrings, Disney Bow, Wish and Believe Necklaces. LoveLoveLoveeeeeee





Tulest Market Pom Necklace, RJ two row bracelet, RJ threaded hoops, RJ studs, Disney Sparkly Tink, Disney Tinkerbell &amp; Castle NEckalce (This was an epic LBB mess up I was supposed to get the $35 Fantasy Necklace!!!) Cargo Blush in Cannes.





Ivory Street Level Tote - Sigh, I lurves it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 13, 2012)

OMG THAT WHITE TOTE IS FABULOUS! JEAAAAALOUS!!!

Okay guys. This was definitely worth the items I gave up (including an orange Street Level pocket tote). 

PINK HEAVEN!!!!!!!!

Cargo lip quad in Oceana and my starting item, Cargo blush in Tonga (new love of muh lifey)


----------



## Greenie4life (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Tulest Market Pom Necklace, RJ two row bracelet, RJ threaded hoops, RJ studs, Disney Sparkly Tink, Disney Tinkerbell &amp; Castle NEckalce (This was an epic LBB mess up I was supposed to get the $35 Fantasy Necklace!!!) Cargo Blush in Cannes.
> ...


 They told me all the people who picked the fantasy necklace are going to receive the tinkerbell necklace (which is worth around $90-100) due to a mistake made by the vendor. I keeped the tinkerbell necklace and had LBB give me a credit for the fantasy necklace, not a bad deal for us!!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG THAT WHITE TOTE IS FABULOUS! JEAAAAALOUS!!!
> 
> ...


 How cute is the bow!!!! I have it on right naoooo


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 13, 2012)

Okay, I received two different bags today, so here's everything put together. REALLY happy with everything, actually. I wish I could show the wall decals once applied, but I am moving in a month or so and I don't want to use them until I get into my new room. I got a $74 bag as my Klout perk, so I was able to score a few extra items with that, plus I used Eugenia's code. Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Melie Bianco satchel

Wall decals - the tree, the scroll chalkboard, and the vanity mirrors

Betsey Johnson house necklace

3 Ali Khan rings - wing, double stone feather, and stone accent

Ali Khan small skull bracelet
Cargo shadow quads in Tahiti and Baja

Cargo lip gloss in Nassau (not pictured, forgot it)

All 5 Lavanila scents

Lavanila lip screen.

So, not as epic as some of you, since this is two different bags, but I'm pretty happy with it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 13, 2012)

Besides my bag, I think my favorite item is the skull bracelet! And I love all the rings.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 13, 2012)

Loves of my life, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I received two different bags today, so here's everything put together. REALLY happy with everything, actually. I wish I could show the wall decals once applied, but I am moving in a month or so and I don't want to use them until I get into my new room. I got a $74 bag as my Klout perk, so I was able to score a few extra items with that, plus I used Eugenia's code. Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


So jealous of your shadow quads and the fact that you got ALL of the rollerballs ;____; I wanted the grapefruit so badly! I'm also super jealous of all of you who got the tinkerbelle replacement necklace, and I wish I had had more time to try and get the bow necklace, but I do love my wish necklace and am glad all the DC jewelry is super gorgeous in person. :]


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 13, 2012)

LOL I about gave myself a hernia trying to get all those rollerballs. I'm one of those people who LOVES to have complete collections of things, it's why I had to have all of the Ali Khan rings, too. LOL.

I am excited, I have another quad in my current bag (Toronto) and I got Barcelona in my last one. Love all of them so much!

I want to get my hands on some of the Disney Couture pieces, next...


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY Got my lbb! I don't know if I like the ivory tote since its so huge and the studded crossbody smells like fish! The studded crossbody seems short too in the picture I have it in the lowest that I can adjust it to. I love everything else tho! Especially the sparkly purse!
> 
> ...


 If you don't like the ivory I would be more than happy to trade you a bunch of things i've gotten from LBB so far and makeup! PM if interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lapka (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Vivian and everyone! I've read this a few times to look at the product pictures and I love all the jewelry you got! Could you post a picture of the Ben Amun earrings on? I might open a bag just for them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 13, 2012)

I NEED THE IVORY TOTE! Does anyone know where I could buy it full price? I am willing to splurge that much on this awesome bag!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lapka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Vivian and everyone! I've read this a few times to look at the product pictures and I love all the jewelry you got! Could you post a picture of the Ben Amun earrings on? I might open a bag just for them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Absolutely! They are GORG. I fell like an absolute Rock Star with them on. Kind of heavy but TOTALLY worth it. LOVES them.


----------



## lapka (Jun 13, 2012)

They are beautiful! And the Disney necklace too! I wish my ears weren't so stretchy, I already got two sets of earrings that pull my earlobes down way too much to a point it looks silly, but both are beautiful, so I need to take the weight into account... Thanks for the pic!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bloo (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would contact them about the missing chalk if it was indeed supposed to come with some. If nothing else at least they would know there was a problem and could be a problem with the product.
> 
> I LOOOOOOOOVES that nail polish. I am stuck on the MM Hula Girl one because of the name, I'm obsessive like that. lol. I hope I like it since I traded down $1 for it and refuse to trade it further. hahahahaha.


 I will have to contact them about the chalk then. Just seems a bit silly over a piece of chalk, but it does say it's supposed to come with it. 

Love the nail polish too, but haven't gotten a chance to try it on yet. I also get stuck on nail polish names too. I got LAX Jet Setter a few bags back because I'm going to LAX in August and I thought it would be a cool color to start my trip off with lol.


----------



## bloo (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY Got my lbb! I don't know if I like the ivory tote since its so huge and the studded crossbody smells like fish! The studded crossbody seems short too in the picture I have it in the lowest that I can adjust it to. I love everything else tho! Especially the sparkly purse!


 I love this black bag. I hope it comes back. So obsessed with it and so sad I missed it.


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alright Two LBB's below:
> 
> ...


 How do you like the RAIN oval ring?


----------



## bloo (Jun 13, 2012)

My haul I got today. Totally in love with everything.





My earrings of the Haul. I actually was supposed to get the hoops in a previous bag that got lost in the mail and was debating if I should go for them again and I'm so glad that I did. The ZAD triangle earrings I noticed from a previous customer photo had green on them instead of light blue, but I still love them this way. So glad I was able to get the frogs as well as my boyfriend and I collect frogs. All of these items I had to trade down for or in the case of the frog trade two items worth $20 more for them, but I don't regret any of the trades I made for these.





Betsy House necklace. I know it has been shown here before, but I just found it so cute and so glad that I fell into this trade.





Love love love this bangle. It was actually an extra that LBB picked when I opened my bag, but the only thing I kept. 





Cargo Eyeshadow palette in Baja with swatches





Such a cute pouch, but it's thinner and stiffer than I thought it would be. Still would be perfect for a little cash when you don't want to carry a big bag. I plan to throw this in with one of my deux lux wristlets.





I have the sequin one already and love that one so I was happy when someone accepted a trade for the woven one in Cognac. I love Deux Lux items.





Inside is a deep olive green. This photo doesn't do it justice.


----------



## rosekorime (Jun 14, 2012)

I was super excited to get my bag today XD 

The Nila Anthony Color block satchel reminds me of Sally from Nightmare before Christmas













The Nila Anthony Tassel Box Satchel









The BCBGeneration Clutch in Blush







BCBGMAXAZRIA - Ribbon Watch







Robert Rose - Multi Row Chain Necklace





Robert Rose - Feather &amp; Chain Earrings





I loved all the items I got in my bag this time! For whatever reason though I can't seem to change the time on the BCBG watch. It's extremely hard to move the little dial thing and I don't know if all of them are like that or if its just mine.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I will have to contact them about the chalk then. Just seems a bit silly over a piece of chalk, but it does say it's supposed to come with it.
> ...


 haha, I love that you do that too! I got "I'm With The Band" a few weeks ago to wear to a concert.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice hauls everyone! Such nice stuff!

Bloo, I lovelove my big hearts bangle! One of my fave pieces and probably the piece of jewelry I wear the most lately! So pretty.


----------



## bloo (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice hauls everyone! Such nice stuff!
> 
> Bloo, I lovelove my big hearts bangle! One of my fave pieces and probably the piece of jewelry I wear the most lately! So pretty.


 I'm wearing it today with my RJ hoops. Such a nice quality piece and I love how it sparkles.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 14, 2012)

rosekorime, I love that Robert Rose multi row necklace, so pretty.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm wearing it today with my RJ hoops. Such a nice quality piece and I love how it sparkles.


 Ahhh! Yes! It is glorious on bright sunny days.


----------



## JennyDBV (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi everyone ! This is my first time uploading pictures here and thought I would share my box. 

I only have 4 items because I accidently closed my bag early(on my cellphone) and LBB told me I could not open my bag again. 









I have really tiny hands and the All the Rage ring is huge but I love it ! The Kenneth Cole earrings are much cuter in person and I can't wait to wear it. I am also suprised at how cute the Melie Bianco clutch is.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 14, 2012)

OMG JENNY THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR POSTING! I just closed my latest LBB and it has that blue ring and the Kenneth Cole earrings in it. They are both STUNNING! I have very long, skinny, fingers (I'm also really tall) that look their best with huge rings on it. That ring is so purrrfect! AHHHH! I'm even more excited now.

And the Kenneth Cole earrings are just as "to die for" as I thought they would be!!! Yay for sparkly rainbow beads.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 14, 2012)

That clutch is way cuter than I thought. And I'm so on a mission to get the rainbow bead earrings in my next bag!


----------



## HeatherBell (Jun 14, 2012)

Here is my second LBB, I love everything! Sorry for the crappy iphone pictures. My bag was one the front porch after a long trip, I was so excited!

This is the Sakroots ipad messenger bag. I love it! I think it could be used as a regular crossbody too, it doesn't have to be for the ipad only. Lots of pockets!





















R&amp;Em large black satchel. This will be great when I need a large purse.









Gorjana horseshoe necklace. This is my favorite! Great everyday necklace. I wear only dainty jewelry most of the time, so this is perfect for me!


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow, I love that black R&amp;EM barrel bag and the Sakroots ipad bag.  Great haul!


----------



## lapka (Jun 14, 2012)

I love the Sakroots bag even more in person! Seems like they still have them in the opening gallery. I love your cats too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jun 14, 2012)

My box was waiting for me when I got home!! Yay!!

I absolutely love this necklace! I was a little afraid once I saw it, it looked way too short but it fits comfortably





The bracelet I wanted to go with the necklace. I thought it was one bracelet but its actually 3 individual bracelets, which is awesome! It does fit a bit snug. Not so much that its uncomfortable but it certainly won't move either.









And the gem of the whole box! My new purse! I've already moved in!  LOL

















and as a size comparison to my old bag:





Love love love! I've always hard dark purses so this is a dramatic change for me and I love it!!


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jun 14, 2012)

Yaaaaaaah!! Just got my first little black bag and I am in love! I did some trading but ended up with these 4 things early and I wanted them all so I just shipped lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. First I got the Nila Anthony cutout satchel. It is blue and grey and super soft. It has a tiny amount of fish smell but feels high quality. It also came with a long strap with really pretty silver hardware. It hasa few pockets inside and the classic Nila polka dots interior. I loooove this bag so much. Also got the Betsy Johnson house necklace which I would have easily paid $50 for had I seen it in a store!!! Sooooo amazingly cute! So this item alone paid for my bag. Next item was the Zad glitter flower bangle which is super pretty in person and fits me just right. Also got the Zad antique bronze octo earrings. Love 'em too!! Overall I love every single item I got and would recommend any one of them to others. Pics might not be great because I was lazy and took them with my iPad lol. (will have to edit to add photos as MUT won't let me upload them from iPad) ~ Amber 

 

 GORGEOUS Bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

 

 

 

 

 how cute is the heart in the window??? ::: melt :::


----------



## Beffers87 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just got my first two bags today!!! Here are the pictures:





Jules Smith Edward's Smile Necklace:





Marc New York Matte Wayfarer:





Mineralogie Pressed Eye Shadow Compact:





August Accessories Two-tone Woven Fedora:





'ZAD Dove Necklace:





'ZAD Octopus Earrings:





Another view of Jules Smith Edward's Smile Necklace:





Street Level Zig Zag Messenger Bag:





Inside of bag:









The only downside is the chain on the vampire necklace could be just a biiiit longer but at least it's not tight or anything on me! So I'm very very veryyyyy happy with my two LBB's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jun 14, 2012)

Could you tell me what the inside diameter of the bracelet is? I love it but am afraid my hands are too big  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *MakeupMashup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yaaaaaaah!! Just got my first little black bag and I am in love! I did some trading but ended up with these 4 things early and I wanted them all so I just shipped lol
> 
> ...


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could you tell me what the inside diameter of the bracelet is? I love it but am afraid my hands are too big  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
I have big hands too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It is 2 and 5/8" .   It slides over my hand really easily.. but not so big that it will fall off or anything.


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beffers87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Street Level Zig Zag Messenger Bag:
> 
> ...


 
I love those bags!!  The inside is so fun!!  And those vampire necklaces crack me up, in a good way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Maybe it is a short chain so the teeth are closer to your carotid artery, LOL.


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box was waiting for me when I got home!! Yay!!
> 
> ...


 
I had this bag in my cart at one point.  Now I want it back!! LOL.  Is it nicely made??  I just love the woven handles!  And I am really excited to hear that the bracelet is three separate parts, that is fun!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupMashup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I have big hands too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It is 2 and 5/8" .   It slides over my hand really easily.. but not so big that it will fall off or anything.


 You have tiny hands compared to me then cause my hands are 4 inches across at the widest point. 

Too bad, I liked those bracelets.


----------



## Beffers87 (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupMashup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I love those bags!!  The inside is so fun!!  And those vampire necklaces crack me up, in a good way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Maybe it is a short chain so the teeth are closer to your carotid artery, LOL.


LOL! I never thought of it that way!!! I love the bag too!! It's so big I'm about to transfer everything into it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so excited!!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupMashup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I had this bag in my cart at one point.  Now I want it back!! LOL.  Is it nicely made??  I just love the woven handles!  And I am really excited to hear that the bracelet is three separate parts, that is fun!


 The bag feels soooooo nice. I was expecting a rough texture with the braid but it's very soft. The edges of the braids are rolled so there really isn't any 'raw' edge. I love running my hands over the whole thing, it's just wonderful.


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The bag feels soooooo nice. I was expecting a rough texture with the braid but it's very soft. The edges of the braids are rolled so there really isn't any 'raw' edge. I love running my hands over the whole thing, it's just wonderful.


 
Awesome!  I will have to watch out for this bag.. maybe I can trade back up to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ARe you sure your hands are 4 inches across.. even with you "roll" your hand up to slide it in a bracelet?


----------



## Pancua (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupMashup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, 2" and 5/8th is TINY!

Measuring widest point to widest point is about 4 inches.


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jun 14, 2012)

My hand is over 4" wide too.. but when you put on a bangle.. you roll your hand up in a circle ya know?? hahaha, not sure how to explain it.. LOL.  So basically, when I do that.. my hand becomes the size of my middle three knuckles...  I think it would fit you just fine.  Your hand looks about the same as mine and it slides so easy onto my hand.  So even if your hand was bigger, I think it would fit.  But who knows,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  

I was just recently in hong kong and was shopping at the Jade market.  Well one of the ladies told me to try on one of her solid jade bangles.... it was WAAAY too small and was NOT going on... well.. she slid a tiny shopping bag over my hand.. and the bracelet slid on!!  I was scared I was going to have to buy it becuase I wouldn't be able to get it off.. LOLOL.  But she just slide the little plastic bag back over my hand and slid it off.  So, if you need to get a bangle on.. find a plastic bag!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupMashup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My hand is over 4" wide too.. but when you put on a bangle.. you roll your hand up in a circle ya know?? hahaha, not sure how to explain it.. LOL.  So basically, when I do that.. my hand becomes the size of my middle three knuckles...  I think it would fit you just fine.  Your hand looks about the same as mine and it slides so easy onto my hand.  So even if your hand was bigger, I think it would fit.  But who knows,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.
> 
> I was just recently in hong kong and was shopping at the Jade market.  Well one of the ladies told me to try on one of her solid jade bangles.... it was WAAAY too small and was NOT going on... well.. she slid a tiny shopping bag over my hand.. and the bracelet slid on!!  I was scared I was going to have to buy it becuase I wouldn't be able to get it off.. LOLOL.  But she just slide the little plastic bag back over my hand and slid it off.  So, if you need to get a bangle on.. find a plastic bag!


 Ya, I know what you mean. I guess I could always send it back if it doesn't work out. Nothing ventured nothing gained, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That's a cool trick with the bag, I was thinking lotion. LOL


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 14, 2012)

Robert Rose Silver and Blue Snake Hoops

These are bigger than i though but they are awesome. I will continue trying to get the rest. They are heavy so I will need to put the large plastic type backs on them to keep my ears from stretching.





  



Kenneth Cole New York Gold Twist Hoops

These are gorgeous everyday hoops with a little bit of _presence.  _I am glad I got these. They are my favorite item.







Robert Rose Embossed Snake Print Cuff

Unfortunately, this doesn't fit my fat wrist. It is very solid feeling and well made though. I will give it to my daughter for dress-up. If I return it I will want to open a new bag,lol.









My "Fantasy Necklace" LMAO. I hate the chain on this necklace. It is part white and part gold, it irks the perfectionist in me. She is cute and she has a long chain but I had my heart set on the Fantasy necklace. C'est la vie *sigh*.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box was waiting for me when I got home!! Yay!!
> 
> ...


 I'm so happy you got those pieces again! They look like they would go awesome together :] Both your old purse and new purse are so cute- so much bag envy hahaha! :]


----------



## Pancua (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so happy you got those pieces again! They look like they would go awesome together :] Both your old purse and new purse are so cute- so much bag envy hahaha! :]


 Thank you! I am so incredibly happy! They look so much better in person than on the website!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 15, 2012)

> Just got my first two bags today!!! Here are the pictures: Yay B!!! Great hauls!! Lovers yewwwww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bloo (Jun 15, 2012)

Jewels Haul





Vampire Fangs Necklace. What I opened my bag for. The chain is short, but I love it.





Wish Necklace on it's shortest length. Glad I was able to get this one. You girls were right to sing it's praises. Planning on wearing it to Disney Land this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





ZAD Dove Necklace. Another necklace I saw on here and was glad I did. You girls convinced me to keep this one and again I'm glad I did.



Disney Believe Hoops. I actually opened with this piece as LBB's choice and traded them for the wish because I figured the necklace would be more practical for Disney Land, but was so happy to get them back. These are great for the Disney lover without screaming I'm wearing disney. 





Love the crystals on them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Kenneth Cole Cluster Earrings. The site pictures don't do them justice. They catch the light beautifully. 



Last, but not least: The Crystal Pointed Ring. It's a stretch ring. My middle finger is about a 7 and it barely fits I wouldn't want it any bigger. Probably would be too big if your fingers are any smaller. My ring is about a 6 i think and it's too big for it.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 15, 2012)

Awesome bag, I love love love those earrings and I am not even a Disney person! LOL



> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jewels Haul
> 
> ...


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 16, 2012)

Does anyone have a picture of the R&amp;em large satchel with studs?


----------



## HeatherBell (Jun 16, 2012)

> Does anyone have a picture of the R&amp;em large satchel with studs?


 I posted pictures of it a few pages back.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Jun 17, 2012)

Betsey Johnson Three Row Necklace





Steve Madden Square Framed Sunglasses. I can't decide if these look good or ridiculous on me. What would Makeup Talk Do?





My Unboxing Video


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 17, 2012)

I think the glasses look cute on you! Love the Betsey necklace, too.


----------



## seap3 (Jun 17, 2012)

I think the glasses look good!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 17, 2012)

I love the sunglasses on you! Definitely keep them.


----------



## MrsValentine (Jun 19, 2012)

I just got my little black bag today! I'll upload a picture here in a sec. Michaela, I'll trade you my Kenneth Cole turquoise drop earrings for your mustache necklace and nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsValentine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my little black bag today! I'll upload a picture here in a sec. Michaela, I'll trade you my Kenneth Cole turquoise drop earrings for your mustache necklace and nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 NO ONE is getting my mustache necklace! LOL. There have been some really great offers, but I neeeeeeeed it. Why I need a mustache necklace, I don't know...I just do.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 19, 2012)

If anyone likes the NCLA polish in Santa Monica Shore THing I would literally take any offer for it that isn't nail polish or nail wraps, basically, even the cheap ugly things. Gorgeous color but I don't want nail polish.


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone likes the NCLA polish in Santa Monica Shore THing I would literally take any offer for it that isn't nail polish or nail wraps, basically, even the cheap ugly things. Gorgeous color but I don't want nail polish.


 I'm trying to trade my nail wraps for jewelry and then trade you for shore thing..I'm obsessed with teal!!! I'll let ya know when I send an offer


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jun 19, 2012)

This is my May &amp; June haul. I had some of the mirrored feather wall decals but gave them to my Mom before I remembered to take pictures. I have another LBB on it's way 



Melie Bianco Braided Bella Handbag









Cargo Eye Pallet in Barcelona


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jun 19, 2012)

Robert Rose Engraved Animal Bracelet





Melie Bianco Floral Foldover Clutch- I twisted and secured  the chain shoulder strap around it's self to make this into an over sized wristlet.





R&amp;Em Small Satchel- This bag is what made me decide to join. I don't open a bag unless there's something that I MUST HAVE NOW. It's smaller than the scale shown on LBB, but I think it's adorable and is going to be a great bag for this fall.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 19, 2012)

That Melie Bianco bag is so pretty! I have that Cargo quad and I'm absolutely in love with the green shade and love the other 3 as well!


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jun 20, 2012)

The green is my favorite color too! It's so much prettier in person.


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jun 21, 2012)

I absolutely love that Melie Bianco handbag in green.  sooo nice looking!  And Robert Ross jewelry seems to never disappoint!  I have my fourth bag on its way to me now and I still haven't received bag 2 or 3 yet, LOL.  I will share lots of pictures when they come in.. hurry LBB!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 21, 2012)

I didn't get this off of LBB, though it's currently on there. I found it elsewhere for a great price and HAD TO HAVE IT! Freaking IN LOVES!!!


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jun 21, 2012)

I love that! Where'd you find it?



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get this off of LBB, though it's currently on there. I found it elsewhere for a great price and HAD TO HAVE IT! Freaking IN LOVES!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 21, 2012)

Piccys of stuff from my last LBB:





The rose gold Disney hoops are unbelievably GORGEOUS in person. The stones are PINK!!!





LOVED this ring and the Robert Rose silver necklace. Very pretty worn together!









MM Hula Girl polish that I was obsessed with because of the name. lol.





BEAUTIFUL rainbow earrings





And my absolutely fave thing in this LBB, well tied with the rose gold pink Disney earrings...





LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVES my huge and sparkly Rain ring. It wore it with my gold cuff I got from LBB last month and felt like Wonder Woman! Overall it was a great haul and I'm incredibly happy with everything.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Piccys of stuff from my last LBB:
> 
> ...


 That's cause you ARE Wonder Woman! *grabs sparkly pink cape* Here ya go! 

Great haul BB. Hula girl looks so...you lol Do we likey?


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Piccys of stuff from my last LBB:


 That's some purdyyy stuff in your bag lady!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad to see the Tinkerbell necklace is just as cute/cuter in your pic; can't wait to get it!!


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jun 22, 2012)

Every time I have Disney  in my bag I trade it and then regret it later. Those rose gold hoops are beautiful.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Every time I have Disney  in my bag I trade it and then regret it later. Those rose gold hoops are beautiful.


 Me too!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 25, 2012)

I got a bag a few days ago...this one was the three items I had traded and regretted multiple times in the past and a pair of sunglasses because I broke mine, lol.





The Cargo palette in Toronto is gorgeous! More blue than it looks on the site, which is awesome. Same creamy texture as the other 3 quads I have and really good pigmentation. Glad I finally kept this one, I had traded it away three times!





Dove necklace. Super cute.





I love the teeny tiny owl necklace! I do wish the chain was just a bit longer, but I'm keeping it and have already worn it a few times.





Betsey square frame sunglasses. I think these are really cute. I generally prefer larger glasses for my face shape, and I probably wouldn't have bought them if I could have tried them on first, BUT I like them enough to keep and use.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 26, 2012)

I got my bag today!

The picture frame is HUGE! Somehow I missed the measurements on it, I assumed it was normal picture frame size, but it's bigger than the clutch is! lol.

The clutch also isn't quite as neon looking as they made it look on the site. But I love everything I got!

The bracelets are perfect if their regular bangles won't fit you. The beaded one isn't a closed bracelet. The ends are beaded off too, so you just open it up to put it on your wrist as opposed to sliding it over your hand.

The neon one is pretty cheaply made, so I wouldn't have paid $10 for it ever, but it's cute to stack with other neon bracelets and the sliding adjuster makes it easy to wear, especially if you have larger wrists like I apparently do!


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm sad now though. I looked at my triangle earrings closer, and one of them arrived broken! The chain link isn't even soldered where it's supposed to be, so it hangs crooked.

It bothers me that they sent me something so obviously broken. It doesn't even hang correctly on the card! I don't want a credit because then I'd have to buy another bag, and I don't want to get a refund because they don't give you what the item is actually worth, they give you it as a % of what you paid with the bag.

So I'd probably get like, $8 back or something which isn't even worth it.


----------



## MrsValentine (Jun 26, 2012)

No way you can fix it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There's this video of this woman on youtube. That got a used bag! I mean, USED! candy wrappers in it, strap broken. It was horrible. Luckily, she got a new bag after talking with the president of the place.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsValentine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No way you can fix it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There's this video of this woman on youtube. That got a used bag! I mean, USED! candy wrappers in it, strap broken. It was horrible. Luckily, she got a new bag after talking with the president of the place.


Ugh really? That sucks so bad! I would be really upset if that happened to me!

I posted on their FB page, so we'll see how it goes.

But I just bought some super glue at the dollar store, and I bet I can just put a little bit of it on there to glue the ring onto the triangle. It luckily has the indentation for it to sit in.

I fixed my sunglasses with superglue lol, I left them in the car overnight and the heat difference made the glue come undone and the lenses kept popping out of the frames, so I took superglue and glued them in there. Haven't had any problems since! So hopefully it fixes the earrings too.

ETA: I tried the superglue and it worked! So now at least I can wear them. I don't know how long it'll last, but the soldering job on there looks like it's the same strength as my glue job lol.

I'm guessing it got bumped around a little bit in shipping, despite my order being in a HUGE box.


----------



## MrsValentine (Jun 26, 2012)

That's awesome! My first box was huge! Only because I had gotten the chalkboard scroll wall decal (which, by the way, didn't come with chalk! I got it to stick next to the fridge to write my grocery list on, or things I need to remember to do!) Which made my box big. I get my second one in tomorrow! Which has another wall decal in it, it's the black chandelier that sticks on the wall above your bed. I like only the home items and handbags on the site, haha. I will try to post photos tomorrow from both bags!
 

Anywho, I love your color block envelope bag! Perfect for Summer, so fun!


----------



## MrsValentine (Jun 26, 2012)

I love that green bag! It's my favorite color, too! All the shades of it. Mostly mint green and leafy green. I looooove mint, makes me want ice cream! That bag is perfect for when Fall comes up. I think I will want either a taupe colored bag or a burnt orange for Fall. UNLESS, I can find a beautiful green one like that! So much space in it, too. You can tell.


----------



## clchild (Jun 26, 2012)

Hmmm.  I don't think I'm sold on Little Black Bag.  For $50 a month I could handpick a few really great items that I love rather than choose what they offer (which I'm not overly impressed with).  How many small, cheap bags and necklaces does one person really need.  Forego LLB for 3 months and you could buy yourself a really nice classic leather bag or shoes... that's how I see it.


----------



## bloo (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag today!
> 
> ...


 Kinda sad at myself for letting the bag go. I had it at one point in my last bag and traded it away. Looks so much nicer in customer photos. I got both earrings that you have and love them both. Sorry to hear your ZAD ones were messed up. I will be getting the green picture frame, but already knew how big it was going to be because I saw the orange ones in a video. I'm a sucker for home stuff and wish they would put a lot more and more different kinds of home stuff on their site. Would really love to see more storage stuff.



> Originally Posted by *MrsValentine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's awesome! My first box was huge! Only because I had gotten the chalkboard scroll wall decal (which, by the way, didn't come with chalk! I got it to stick next to the fridge to write my grocery list on, or things I need to remember to do!) Which made my box big. I get my second one in tomorrow! Which has another wall decal in it, it's the black chandelier that sticks on the wall above your bed. I like only the home items and handbags on the site, haha. I will try to post photos tomorrow from both bags!
> 
> Anywho, I love your color block envelope bag! Perfect for Summer, so fun!


 Mine didn't come with chalk either! So i emailed them about it and they sent 2 pieces of chalk at no charge. They sent it in this over sized box. I was like what was this? I was so confused. But if you really want your missing chalk just contact them.


----------



## seansmom (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I'm new to this group and I just closed my 3rd LBB yesterday (and already wanting to open another!!).

here's my 2nd LBB. I really love everything, but I think I am going to exchange the pink R&amp;Em bag. I don't LOVE it and I'd rather have an extra item in my next bag.

happy trading  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seap3 (Jun 26, 2012)

So how do exchanges work?  Do you get to pick another item in your next bag? or do they pick something for you?

And do they let you exchange just if you don't like it/changed your mind? or does it have to be defective or not as pictured or something?

Thanks!


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *clchild* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm.  I don't think I'm sold on Little Black Bag.  For $50 a month I could handpick a few really great items that I love rather than choose what they offer (which I'm not overly impressed with).  How many small, cheap bags and necklaces does one person really need.  Forego LLB for 3 months and you could buy yourself a really nice classic leather bag or shoes... that's how I see it.


 It's true, but that's what the trading is about. The bags I've received have been totally great, not small or cheap at all. The bags alone are worth the price of the bag. For me, I bought replacement sunglasses through there, which would have cost me $25 anyways, and then the other $30 was spent on getting earrings and a purse and a bracelet, so it was worth it. The trading is time consuming and as for LBB being "worth it", it just depends on what your priorities are. For some people it won't be worth it at all, and for some of us it's a really good deal.



> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So how do exchanges work?  Do you get to pick another item in your next bag? or do they pick something for you?
> 
> ...


You get a credit for an item on your next bag that's of an equivalent value to the one you sent back. So if you sent back something worth $25, you'll get something of at least that much in your next bag along with the other items in it that would have been in there originally. They choose the item for you randomly out of things in the price range. 

I exchanged things just because I really didn't like how they looked in person. They don't have to be defective or anything like that, it's just if you don't care for how they are or not.

It's really easy and painless. =]


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsValentine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No way you can fix it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There's this video of this woman on youtube. That got a used bag! I mean, USED! candy wrappers in it, strap broken. It was horrible. Luckily, she got a new bag after talking with the president of the place.


 Ugh, wow. I would have seriously gone apeshit.


----------



## glamigirl (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's true, but that's what the trading is about. The bags I've received have been totally great, not small or cheap at all. The bags alone are worth the price of the bag. For me, I bought replacement sunglasses through there, which would have cost me $25 anyways, and then the other $30 was spent on getting earrings and a purse and a bracelet, so it was worth it. The trading is time consuming and as for LBB being "worth it", it just depends on what your priorities are. For some people it won't be worth it at all, and for some of us it's a really good deal.
> 
> ...


 what if you return two things for credit?  do you have to use them both at the same time?


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> what if you return two things for credit?  do you have to use them both at the same time?


Ya, they add two items worth whatever each item was worth individually, to your next bag. So if you return 2 items, you'll get 2 extra items in your next bag that you open.


----------



## glamigirl (Jun 26, 2012)

ty-calimel


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jun 26, 2012)

Here's my third LBB. 

LOVE my new Deux Lux! The Youngblood lip gloss looks beautiful too. The Zad octopus earrings are cute, but I'll probably refashion them into a couple of necklaces.





The lip gloss is a sheer pink  with a micro shimmer it looks pretty on it's own but looks fantastic on top of a bold lip.





I didn't buy this bag on LBB. I found it at TJ Maxx for $39.99. I'd never heard of Deux Lux before subscribing to Little Black Bag. So when I saw that they had Deux Lux totes and wristlets I  happy danced my way to the check out. Just a heads up for those of you with a TJ Maxx nearby.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *clchild* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm.  I don't think I'm sold on Little Black Bag.  For $50 a month I could handpick a few really great items that I love rather than choose what they offer (which I'm not overly impressed with).  How many small, cheap bags and necklaces does one person really need.  Forego LLB for 3 months and you could buy yourself a really nice classic leather bag or shoes... that's how I see it.


 Might just be me, but I LIKE having a variety of accessories to choose from. I am too fickle to spend a fortune on a bag that I'm going to be bored with in a month...I'd rather get a cute bag and some fun jewelry or makeup every month and change things up.

DIfferent strokes.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *clchild* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm.  I don't think I'm sold on Little Black Bag.  For $50 a month I could handpick a few really great items that I love rather than choose what they offer (which I'm not overly impressed with).  How many small, cheap bags and necklaces does one person really need.  Forego LLB for 3 months and you could buy yourself a really nice classic leather bag or shoes... that's how I see it.


 I haven't got any "small, cheap bags" from LBB at all. They are all better made than anything I would have been able to pick up at Target for the same price or cheaper. I've been able to expand my accessory collection to a lot of fun items where I have a lot of variety to choose from. I've gotten some nice quality sunglasses that have lasted me longer than the ones I usually buy. I've gotten some nice makeup which I would have had to pay full price for anywhere else. If you take your time to trade and don't just wait for offers to come in you will get way more than your money's worth. You need to figure out which item's are worth the price to you and go after them. It's a lot of work but it's worth the money and it keeps me out of the shops for a week. I have not received one order where I go "I paid $50 for this", I always go "OMG, I don't believe all this was only $50". For example in my current bag I have a leopard backpack for my daughter who will start school this year. She loves it, I would have spent $20 on a cheap Elmo or whatever backpack which would have fallen apart in a year and would be trash soon enough. Nila Anthony is well made and should last her a few years if she takes care of it and will not be out of fad like a cartoon would be. I also have a Cargo palette ($30), Youngblood Primer ($31, cheapest I could find on net) and Youngblood tint ($38) along with 2 NCLA nail polishes, a picture mobile for her artwork, and skull salt and pepper shakers as a "I'm thinking about you" gift for a friend. I spent $54, less than my last trip to Target to pick up some makeup and fun stuff for my daughter to do, and it has kept me busy and entertained for a week. It's not for everyone but if you put the time into it and stay away from the junk, it's more than worth your while.


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jun 26, 2012)

Love both bags! I think I need to get my butt over to TJ Maxx. I have only been to one once when I was on vacation. We just got one like 20 minutes away. 








> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my third LBB.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacinta (Jun 26, 2012)

TJ Maxx in my town has a TON od Deux Lux stuff that I had never noticed before!  They actually have a few of the Sakroots, Steve Madden, and other items as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsValentine (Jun 27, 2012)

This is my second little black bag! 

The color is in Cranberry.


----------



## MrsValentine (Jun 27, 2012)

My first little black bag!





Note: My scroll chalk board did not come with chalk, which is an easy fix. I needed to buy an eraser, anyways.





I love this bangle! It's a light coral with white milky designs.





Then, the inside is this espresso brown color. Good for when Fall comes around or maybe even Winter.


----------



## bloo (Jun 27, 2012)

Another bag has come in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still have one more coming next week, but I'm trying to wait at least a month since that one closed before opening another. i've really gone bag crazy lately and need to step away. But it's so hard when I get so many great items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Here's my entire bag. I did have the glitterpick code and a red ribbon club item so I did start with a bit more, but it was easier to get 10 items because no one wanted the nail polish and I took two two item trades with the nail polish in it so that helped my bag. Love NCLA polish, but did have to swap the colors around to get these. More pics of close ups are in my blog. http://fhauling4you.blogspot.com/2012/06/little-black-bag-june-2012.html


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 27, 2012)

I havne't posted pictures from my latest two bags but if you can get your hands on a Deux Lux wallet you SHOULD.

They are amazing quality, I am very impressed with mine (glad I did not trade). I got the Deux Lux Heidi Wallet in Fawn.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 27, 2012)

I got the Street Level yellow satchel today and I looooove it. And the 'ZAD hat and mustache necklace which is cute and silly, as expected. And a Fydelity tote which isn't pictured because it was a birthday gift and today was her birthday, so I passed it right along.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





(It's not crooked, it's just the way it was sitting against my chest in the pic.)





This bag is so soft and roomy! I loooove it. It has small pockets on each side, a zip pocket in the back, and the inside has a zipper pocket, a zipper divider, and two small cellphone like pockets.


----------



## bloo (Jun 27, 2012)

Glad you posted the yellow bag and your thoughts. I loved the style and it's coming to me, so I'm glad that someone else is giving great reviews of it.


----------



## MicheleB (Jun 27, 2012)

That street level satchel looks so much bette run your photos than it does on the site! I need to pick one up the next time it's in stock!


----------



## MadamLeslie (Jun 27, 2012)

I got my first bag today!!! In fact, I had never even HEARD of LBB until coming here, oh, about a month or so ago. Looking at your pics, reading about the service, etc. had me caving pretty fast. (Shame on y'all!) ;-D

Anyway, I started with the R&amp;Em leopard tote, because that's the item I REALLY wanted. I only ended up with 3 things, because I'm still learning about the whole trading thing. I was scared to let go of anything I liked, because I was scared I wouldn't get it back later. I love everything I got, but the bag is a LOT bigger than I expected it to be, with a shorter strap. I still am very pleased, though! You can see two of my items in the pics (the tote and the white Bump cell phone case). My third item was the 'Zad Dove necklace in silver, which has been posted previously.


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 27, 2012)

So, I've been seeing a lot of people questioning the quality of the Michael Marcus products on these forums. The blush I got in one of my bags is currently my favorite to wear! I thought I'd post a picture on here in case seeing what it looks like on might help change some minds on the products!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The color I have is called Glowing.


----------



## lapka (Jun 28, 2012)

You make the blush look really good!


----------



## lapka (Jun 28, 2012)

You make the blush look really good!


----------



## denise89 (Jun 28, 2012)

Did the timer ever end too early for anyone? It said there was still one hour left for trading but it ended while I was in the process of trading still and now I have an item I do not want


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 28, 2012)

the last hour doesn't count down past that. I wish it did, it's frustrated me the last two bags. If you're planning on ordering another bag send the item back and they'll give you an extra item for near the same price.


----------



## MrsValentine (Jun 28, 2012)

I've tried posting my little black bag photos on here yesterday. They said since I am new it needs to be approved. I hope my photos show up, soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## denise89 (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the last hour doesn't count down past that. I wish it did, it's frustrated me the last two bags. If you're planning on ordering another bag send the item back and they'll give you an extra item for near the same price.


 I'm glad I'm not the only one, I thought it would have some kind of countdown so we know exactly how much time we have left. So I can keep the other two items I like and just send the item I do nont want back? And when I get a new bag for July, I can have an extra item in that bag?


----------



## Pancua (Jun 28, 2012)

Yay! My bag came in! LOVE LOVE LOVE everything even more now!

The purse is smaller than I expected but perfect for work. I may actually take this into the office instead of my other MB bag. Just move my wallet over. This one is just big enough for my wallet and my badge. Then I can use my other bag for the rest of the week. One less thing to juggle while schlepping a laptop work bag into the office would be great!





The underside of the flap is this really nice feeling velvet.





Same polka dot inside with two small pockets but no zippered pocket.





It comes with a super long strap but I am removing it since I hate straps.





Thankfully all it takes to remove is a small clip.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I have a turquoise stone hanging from a long chain but nothing really to wear it with so I got this earrings to go with it.





And I couldn't say no to this cute bracelet, since it also goes so well with the earrings.





These are MUCH bigger than I expected and much wider but I really like them.





These were the earrings I got when I got my referral credit and loved them, no way I was letting them go.





I thought these would be very cute for a splash of color on those days when I wear my (dark) hair down.





All in all, this is probably my favorite box of the two. So many pretty things!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsValentine (Jun 29, 2012)

There, I think I deleted them. Haha, sorry, everyone.


----------



## bloo (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsValentine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am going to try and post my photos again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry if they upload twice. The site seems to be taking too long for them to be put up. I sent the comment with photos 3 days ago.
> 
> ...


 The studded bag is really cute. I had the brown one in my last bag, but decided to take a multi trade for it.

As for your other posts I see this twice in a row on the page before this. The thing about waiting for moderation is that your post, if accepted, will go in the place and time you posted and won't be placed as the last post for others to see as new right off. It is a bit frustrating. I know I was during that time. After about 70 or so posts it stops though.


----------



## turtlemomma (Jun 30, 2012)

The BCBGenerations sequin clutch.  I wasn't entirely thrilled because I was hoping I could trade for the white/pink version.  However, this is really gorgeous.  The sequins have different texturing on them, in white print.  I tried to get a clear close up but I'm not sure if it's the greatest, the sun had set so lighting was not the best.  Here's my attempt to show the print on the sequins... 

With flash...





and then without flash....


----------



## turtlemomma (Jun 30, 2012)

Here is the wildberry scarf that's so popular right now. The colors are different in person, of course.  I am not sure if I would use these colors, so I may return.  Also pictured is the All the Rage two tone necklace.  I was really excited to get this but in person the colors are so different.  Pictured, it seemed like a gold and silver necklace.  It's a brass and pewter in person, which I would not use.  So that's going back.  Also, not clearly pictured, there are little bars with some texturing on one side but not the other. I could not get a good picture of that.  Lastly, the Archipeligo sugar scrub!  I was out of scrub, and this is great.  I love it. And it is HUGE.  16 oz!  I have a hard time opening the jar, it's so large.  But I love it!!!!


----------



## turtlemomma (Jun 30, 2012)

Also, here is the Deux Lux wristlet.  The color listed was putty, and the LBB pic showed it as ivory with gold chain detailing.  In person, it is a tan/taupe with brass chain and zipper.  This color is actually one I prefer, but personally, I think the image and description was way off.  It's called "Putty" but I think of off white, not tan, when I hear putty.  This pic was taken with a flash, so it's a bit lighter than it is in person. I would call it tan.  I put a Starbucks card in there for size reference, it is a very large wristlet, but it's a great size for what I want to use it for.  The inside is a darker teal.  Pretty, but for some reason I was expecting satin inside, and it's canvas.  the zipper is very rough, I used some wax paper on it but I think I'll need to do it again. 

To the right is the Mineralogie Kabuki, very soft but a little big.  I am not sure it this will be dense enough for good mineral foundation coverage.  I have not tried it out yet.  But- very, very soft bristles.

The necklace is the Jackie.  This is super tiny - not as small as the Tinsley!  But still very very small, I'm returning this one, I don't think I would wear it.  It is very pretty, but I wouldn't layer this one and so I just wouldn't use it much.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 30, 2012)

My latest LBB came in yesterday. Woot! I apologize in advance for the lighting and blemishes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Shake Hoops! Pleasantly surprised. I love them!





Kenneth Cole Orbit Hoops. I love them. Way smaller than I expected, thank goodness. 





CD necklace. Beautiful. My favorite set thus far.









Matching bracelet. So pretty









All the Rage Pink Vibrant Studs





That's the believe necklace. I didn't wear them together just stuck the stud in for the pic. lol 

That's all for now ladies.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello ladies!!!

Just popping over to ask If anyone is looking to trade any Disney couture jewelry. If so please let me know! I have a pandora bracelet or numerous beauty items I could trade. I'm especially looking for the Tinkerbell necklace some people received on accident instead of the fantasy necklace. Thanks!!!


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello ladies!!!
> 
> Just popping over to ask If anyone is looking to trade any Disney couture jewelry. If so please let me know! I have a pandora bracelet or numerous beauty items I could trade. I'm especially looking for the Tinkerbell necklace some people received on accident instead of the fantasy necklace. Thanks!!!


 Aw, I would have considered a trade but hubby stepped on her and one of her wings broke. She is very cute though and she has grown on me(even though my heart was set on the silver). Time to get the superglue out  and hope I can fix her.


----------



## lorizav (Jul 1, 2012)

Ohhhhhh, I wanted to skip, but I think IÂ´m going to open 2 bags

damn


----------



## lechatonrose (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one, I thought it would have some kind of countdown so we know exactly how much time we have left. So I can keep the other two items I like and just send the item I do nont want back? And when I get a new bag for July, I can have an extra item in that bag?


 If the receive your items before you open your bag, yes you will have credits for items near the value of whatever you send in. So if you send in a $15 nail polish and a $25 bracelet, you will have an extra item for $15ish and an extra item for $25ish, not one item for $40.


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 2, 2012)

Oooh. That CD brand necklace is sooo pretty! It looks way way nicer in real life than in their photos! Same with that bracelet. That's a super nice set!

The vibrant studs are actually a lot larger than I thought they would be. I almost got them and I'm glad I didn't, because i like smaller studs than that.

Their sizes are so off! I thought the other earrings you have would be HUGE, and they're totally normal sized and look really nice.


----------



## Jacinta (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok, I have lots of pictures to share.  I used my Klout perk, the Glitterpick code, and had an exchange so I was able to get 2 handbags and a pair of sunglasses.  The Deux Lux wallet was from a previous bag, but I still wanted to show it off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Steve Madden Sunglasses







Nica Handbag









Melie Bianco Handbag

 





Deux Lux Wallet


----------



## Jacinta (Jul 2, 2012)

And here is my YouTube video... I was a little nervous so please be kind


----------



## Jacinta (Jul 2, 2012)

Oops, repost!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seap3 (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And here is my YouTube video... I was a little nervous so please be kind


 Nice video - thank you for not spending 5 minutes explaining how lbb works - lol.  I try to watch other lbb unboxing to see how things look in person and so many people spend the 1st half explaining how it works.

I really liked how your bags looked in person.  I wish that Nica bag was still available.  I like it better than the new ones.  I also want to try to get a Melie Bianco bag sometime soon.  I just love the cute polka dot lining.


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jul 2, 2012)

I went a little photo crazy because I love everything that I have gotten so far!!

1st little black bag ever:

Nila Anthony Fringe Tote 









Betsy Johnson Bow Ring:









I also got a MM eye shadow...

2nd lbb:

Umbra Gateway Jewelry Stand





Disney Couture "Your Dreams come true" hoops 









BCBGeneration Snake Embossed Shoulder Bag:


----------



## Jacinta (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice video - thank you for not spending 5 minutes explaining how lbb works - lol.  I try to watch other lbb unboxing to see how things look in person and so many people spend the 1st half explaining how it works.
> 
> I really liked how your bags looked in person.  I wish that Nica bag was still available.  I like it better than the new ones.  I also want to try to get a Melie Bianco bag sometime soon.  I just love the cute polka dot lining.


 Thanks!  I have watched about every video posted on YouTube about Little Black Bag and I ALWAYS skip through the first few minutes until I see a product on the screen.  Lol.  So I decided this time to just get straight to the point with the short disclaimer that my box was worth more than it might usually be.





Isn't it crazy how the products always look better in person, but you don't realize it until they are all gone?  I had a Melie Bianco in my current bag, but I cancelled it because I am trying to conserve money for a vacation.  It's not like I need any more purses.  Lol.  I have one for every day of the week and then some.


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And here is my YouTube video... I was a little nervous so please be kind


 Adorable!!  I love LBB videos.. they help show the products better than any photos could.  I am terrible at speaking and can't stand to hear my voice recorded, LOL so I applaud those of you that do great vids.  You are adorable!    And I love that Melie satchel... gorgeous!


----------



## Jacinta (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupMashup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Adorable!!  I love LBB videos.. they help show the products better than any photos could.  I am terrible at speaking and can't stand to hear my voice recorded, LOL so I applaud those of you that do great vids.  You are adorable!    And I love that Melie satchel... gorgeous!


 Thanks so much!  You are so sweet!  Your compliment means a lot to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok, here is my second bag from LBB.  I had a Klout Perk ($67) and a referral.  I love everything as always  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Total Retail Value: $235.00


Melie Bianco Black Tassel Pocket Tote - ($94) super nice and high quality.  The lining feels a bit cheap but the polka dots make up for it. 
Sakroots Flower Power Wristlet - ($20) fun little durable wristlet
RJ Graziano Stretch Coil Bracelets - ($45) really unique and pretty in real life!
ZAD Beaded Necklace  -  ($28) I think I can use this to dress up lots of outfits to add some color.  Very heavy and quality feeling.
ZAD Dove Necklace  -  ($20) So cute, I have been wanting this guy forever.  Glad to finally have it!
Carol Dauplaise Four Row Chain &amp; Pearl Necklace  -  ($28) Really pretty!  I was originally checked out with the ZAD leaf bangle, but they emailed me and told me it had gone out of stock.  So they asked me to pick a new item in the same price range and I picked this necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




​ 



​ 



​ 


​ 


​ 


​  ​  ​  ​ 

​  ​  ​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​  ​  ​ 

​  ​  ​  ​ 

​ 




​  ​  ​ 

​  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

​  ​  ​ 

​


----------



## bloo (Jul 3, 2012)

Just a couple things from my latest LBB. 

Here is the snake bangle. The first pic is how far I can get it up my arm comfortable and the other shows how much room it has on my 6 inch wrists.





And the peacock jewelry holder all set up.


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a couple things from my latest LBB.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, that snake looks much different in person!  The colors just seem different I guess.  I love how he wraps around your wrist though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The peacock jewelry holder looks very happy at home with its other LBB friends!


----------



## Country Chic (Jul 3, 2012)

Oooohhhh, I had that Carol Dauplaise 4 row chain &amp; pearl necklace in my bag until the last few hours...  now I wish I had kept it!  It looks beautiful





Thanks everyone for sharing pictures &amp; product descriptions --- it is nice to see a pic of the actual item &amp; get an accurate description/size comparison. 

I just closed my very 1st bag today



  It was fun, but very time consuming... always checking trade offers... don't want to miss out on something great... checking to see if the # jumped... and if it did, looking what trade offer was accepted... then off to make more trades





I ended up with a great bag



   I was happy last night with what I had --- the only item I was still playing around with was the wall decals, but decided to pair it with a pair of earrings &amp; after a few trades ended up with another satchel (yesterday I didn't think I would end up with a handbag at all &amp; then I ended up with 2).  Then a few hours before my time was up, someone offered $45 earrings for my $28 Carol Dauplaise necklace &amp; I took it --- even thou I didn't like the earrings.  So after several offers, someone accepted one &amp; traded me the $55 sterling silver butterfly necklace for the earrings.  I will post a pic when bag/box arrives.

Thanks for sharing!!!  It is fun to see what everyone picks


----------



## denise89 (Jul 4, 2012)

I got my LBB today! I had to return the lime shell drop earrings from Kenneth Cole because I did not want them but time ran out with trading so I had to get them. Returned them back today and they said they will give me credit for my next bag. Sorry some of the pictures ended up to be so small! They are from my iphone but I'm very happy with these two that I got, the BCBG shoulder bag and the Nila Anthony clutch! I wanted the mint colored BCBG but they always ended up being sold out 

















And I got the BCBG gold watch and the ZAD necklace from my 1st bag, I was not very good with trading then 



 but I love the watch, I wear it with everything! I didnt expect the ZAD necklace to be that big but I made it work with a simple t shirt.


----------



## turtlemomma (Jul 4, 2012)

Does that yellow Nila Anthony come with a strap?  You look adorable in that Zad necklace!


----------



## denise89 (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *turtlemomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does that yellow Nila Anthony come with a strap?  You look adorable in that Zad necklace!


 Thanks!! Sadly, no it doesnt. I was expecting it to come with a strap because I know someone posted a picture of it from another website but I guess LBB is different


----------



## denise89 (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PlayinWitMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went a little photo crazy because I love everything that I have gotten so far!!
> 
> ...


 Have you tried on the disney hoops yet? Are they heavy? They look gorg! but I cant wear heavy earrings


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jul 4, 2012)

hmm, I wouldn't say they are heavy, they're kind of in between. I usually wear super light earrings, so to me they are a little bit heavy. But not as heavy as some earrings I've had to get rid of because the weight of them drove me crazy. Sorry I cant answer your question better! They look awesome in person though, so pretty.



> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried on the disney hoops yet? Are they heavy? They look gorg! but I cant wear heavy earrings


----------



## denise89 (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PlayinWitMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmm, I wouldn't say they are heavy, they're kind of in between. I usually wear super light earrings, so to me they are a little bit heavy. But not as heavy as some earrings I've had to get rid of because the weight of them drove me crazy. Sorry I cant answer your question better! They look awesome in person though, so pretty.


 You explained it just fine lol. Thanks!


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 5, 2012)

Got my 3rd LBB on tuesday night and finally took pictures.  I think I did really well this time as I took more chances with my trades.

I got:

1. Danielle Nicole Jelly Satchel

2. Street Level Clutch in Turquoise - Much brighter than in the photo,but really pretty (my mom said it looked like real leather).

3. Portolano Python Zip Wallet - This did not come with the removeable checkbook cover which I have contacted LBB about, still waiting for a response.

4. Pink Bump I-Phone Case

5. Kenneth Cole Bead Drop Earrings in Yellow and Green

6. NCLA Nail Polish in Beverly Hills Bunny - I love love love this polish and will definately get more of the colors in my next bag.





If anyone wants better photos, let me know.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my 3rd LBB on tuesday night and finally took pictures.  I think I did really well this time as I took more chances with my trades.
> 
> ...


Awesome haul, I love that nail color! It reminds me of Julep's Helena (but more pinky), which is my favorite nail polish color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my LBB today! I had to return the lime shell drop earrings from Kenneth Cole because I did not want them but time ran out with trading so I had to get them. Returned them back today and they said they will give me credit for my next bag. Sorry some of the pictures ended up to be so small! They are from my iphone but I'm very happy with these two that I got, the BCBG shoulder bag and the Nila Anthony clutch! I wanted the mint colored BCBG but they always ended up being sold out
> 
> ...


 ZOMG That watch is lustyyyyy.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ZOMG That watch is lustyyyyy.


 I know right, it caught my eye when I saw it on LBB, I just had to get it!


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Jul 5, 2012)

This was my second bag for June. After I got the Betsey Necklace I decided I needed the matching bracelet. I traded a bunch of other stuff to get my sister this Big Buddha purse. I actually liked it much better in person than on the site.













The bracelet is a little smaller than I imagined but it still fits.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know right, it caught my eye when I saw it on LBB, I just had to get it!


 The picture LBB had on the site did it NO justice!

It looks so beautiful, oh how I wish I would have gotten that instead


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 6, 2012)

Here's the $40 pink JUKO bracelet stacked with my (not from LBB) Betsey Johnson "Eye of the Tiger" bracelet. Looks FIERCE! So happy I got it!


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the $40 pink JUKO bracelet stacked with my (not from LBB) Betsey Johnson "Eye of the Tiger" bracelet. Looks FIERCE! So happy I got it!


 Fierce is an understatement!!! Looks amazing on you!!!  What a fun stack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kloudes (Jul 6, 2012)

Just got my favorite LBB to date.  I'm so excited, I could not wait to post these pictures.  

*Melie Bianco Lock and Key Mini Satchel*

This bag is actually my original pick, I got many great offers for it but I couldn't bear to let it go. Not the best strategy, I know. LOL. In person, it's very nice but it didn't quite live up to my expectations.  The "leather" is a little worn in some places and it's slightly misshapen.  Still, I really like it and it will see a lot of use.









*'ZAD Silver Leaf Earrings*

As per usual, it's one of the cheaper items that has stolen my heart.  These earrings are so pretty and so much more delicate than I thought they'd be.





*Cargo Color Palette in Shanghai*

I am so happy that LBB introduced me to Cargo cosmetics, because they are so phenomenal.  This is my second color quad and I ADORE it. The colors are beautiful, which the pictures do no justice to.  The pink and brown have this fine shimmer which is just so lovely.





*Shar K Crystal Triangle Earrings*

Well... these are the only thing in my bag that I'm just okay with.  First, they are ENORMOUS compared to the size I thought they were.  They are about double the size of my earlobe, and dangle down quite far.  Second, they are _not the earrings depicted on LBB_. Which unfortunately, is becoming more and more common.  Third, they were obviously returned as you can see by the odd packaging.  The back was taped closed with some scotch tape.  That said, I'm not going to return them.  I'm kind of tired of the returning process, and this was on a second account that I am not going to use again.  So I'll hold on to them, I'm sure they'll get used some day.

As depicted on LBB: 





What I received.  As you can see, they are quite large and made of 6 crystals rather than the 3 above:





Packaged (a doily was stapled on for some reason??):





*Melie Bianco Structured Crossbody Bag*

Saved the best for last.  This bag... is amazing.  I'm going to try and get more Melie Bianco, because they are so clearly worth it.  I offered a pretty low trade for this bag (3 items, and they were okay but I wasn't reluctant to give them up) and was shocked when the trade was accepted.  Because my trades so rarely are, LOL.  It's different than the picture on LBB, I think, but it looks more like the picture on LBB was stretched horizontally.  Still, it's GORGEOUS and everyone should own one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my favorite LBB to date.  I'm so excited, I could not wait to post these pictures.
> 
> ...


 Beautiful bags! But wow.. that is some seriously weird packaging on the Shar Ks. Doily + a strip of fabric? lol the earrings are cute though. It seems like they may have sent you the $44 pair: http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2741/shar-k-dark-crystal-triangle-earring although yours don't look dark.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 6, 2012)

if anyone gets this Betsey bag and wants to trade it PLEASE let me know...I am dying over how cute it is!!!!


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 7, 2012)

All of these pictures are making LBB seem so irressitible... I haven't ordered a LBB in around 2 months! Im only going to let myself order one in September... unless... an amazing item that i NEED comes on the site...


----------



## MrsG (Jul 7, 2012)

I just got my first bag today. So happy.

But the zad earring is not as good as I expected. Heavy, scatches and huge. Didn't appear as nice as the pic.

I love the bag, but it has same smell, I hope it will faded.


----------



## Anneke V (Jul 7, 2012)

Klouds - I noticed on the gallery that they have those 6 stone earrings - way cheaper than the 3 stone that you were supposed to receive (at least from what I can recall). IDK what is with LBB and their problems w/ photography and returns.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 9, 2012)

Here are the Steve Madden bling sunglasses. Forgive my morning hair and face and monthly hormonal bad skin. BLAH.





I also got the Umbra Gate jewelry stand, Cargo blush in The Big Easy, and the DEOS earbuds in pink. The earbuds are a much redder pink than they appear in the picture, which is great IMO. They sound decent. The blush is gorgeous, can't wait to try it!


----------



## lushtoblush (Jul 9, 2012)

NEED THAT WATCH!!!!


----------



## VivGee (Jul 9, 2012)

Latest LBB Came in. Pics and thoughts below.

KJL Crystal Owl. I am in love with the owl. So adorable. However, the chain is pretty low quality. The clasp on it sticks and just feels, less than good. lol But I'm keeping it because I cannot get over the owl 



 Sorry for the boobage. And also, GO EAGLES 













CD Stick Necklace. Awful quality. Going back immediately.





All the rage teardrop earrings. Smaller than I thought and I really like them. 





Steve Madden Bling shades. These are going back because I didn't get to trade them before my bag closed and I already have a pair of black cat eye sunglasses. But they are very nice. 





All the rage tiger bangle. Pretty small but it's very cute. It's a gift for my mom who just loves tigers.





JS Apple Studs. So cute. Like, srsly. 





All the rage hassle earrings. Not my style. I'll be sending these back. But here are some pics to judge for yourselves. 









Cargo Blush Stick in Santorini. Beautiful. So keeping. 





Heres a swatch on my pale skin. Oh and next to that is they Youngblood mineralized body tint





Cow spreaders! LOL I have no cute spreaders so this works. 





That's all for now. I have another coming on Thursday but it's my daughter's bday so we'll see when I can post those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seap3 (Jul 9, 2012)

The owl necklace is so cute!  Way bigger than I thought from the lbb picture.  Too bad about the low quality chain though.


----------



## ptina78 (Jul 9, 2012)

Is anyone getting a server error on little black bag right now??? I cant get on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsValentine (Jul 9, 2012)

Seems like everyone got the taupe Melie Bianco bag! I WAS going to post photos, but it seems people have beat me to it! I also got the Paris Wall Decals and Michael Marcus polish in Brilliant Sands. If anyone wants photos of those, let me know.


----------



## MadamLeslie (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsValentine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seems like everyone got the taupe Melie Bianco bag! I WAS going to post photos, but it seems people have beat me to it! I also got the Paris Wall Decals and Michael Marcus polish in Brilliant Sands. If anyone wants photos of those, let me know.


 I'd like to know how well the decals work, after you try them! 





I almost traded for them a few times, but I was scared they wouldn't really adhere to my wall.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 10, 2012)

Has anyone received the Kenneth Cole New York Chain &amp; Bead Bracelet...its in yellow and green.

I have it in my bag but I would love to know if someone here has a picture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeemckin (Jul 10, 2012)

*Melie Bianco Structured Crossbody Bag*

Saved the best for last.  This bag... is amazing.  I'm going to try and get more Melie Bianco, because they are so clearly worth it.  I offered a pretty low trade for this bag (3 items, and they were okay but I wasn't reluctant to give them up) and was shocked when the trade was accepted.  Because my trades so rarely are, LOL.  It's different than the picture on LBB, I think, but it looks more like the picture on LBB was stretched horizontally.  Still, it's GORGEOUS and everyone should own one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />








I have to agree with you on the Melie Bianco items!  I got a Melie Bianco clutch in my first LBB and I love it.  It is good quality!  I got a Street Level satchel in my last LBB.  I have had it for less than a month and there is already a tear along the seam of the lining!  I take really good care of my purses so that was disappointing!  I will definitely purchase more Melie Bianco items in the future.  Plus I really like most of the styles available!  This bag is so cute!!


----------



## jeemckin (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And I got the BCBG gold watch and the ZAD necklace from my 1st bag, I was not very good with trading then
> 
> ...


 I almost got that watch!  And I am soooo wishing I would have now!  Love it!  I hope they bring it back soon!!


----------



## denise89 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jeemckin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I almost got that watch!  And I am soooo wishing I would have now!  Love it!  I hope they bring it back soon!!


 Hopefully they do! Its simple yet classy. People always ask me what kind of watch it is and where I got it!


----------



## bloo (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the $40 pink JUKO bracelet stacked with my (not from LBB) Betsey Johnson "Eye of the Tiger" bracelet. Looks FIERCE! So happy I got it!


 I have the green one in my bag now and debating keeping it. How's the quality?


----------



## glamigirl (Jul 11, 2012)

new to this thread and just got 3 of my boxes from last month...(so addicting!) 

wanted to post some pics of the ncla polishes for reference.  love all the present time frames-better than website pics!

still not sure on the deos earbuds:/


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if anyone gets this Betsey bag and wants to trade it PLEASE let me know...I am dying over how cute it is!!!!


 
This is available at DSW.com for $39.95.

http://www.dsw.com/handbag/betsey+johnson+betsey%27s+anchor+cross+body+bag?prodId=257331&amp;productRef=SEARCH


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much for letting me know!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have the green one in my bag now and debating keeping it. How's the quality?


 Mine is awesome!


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm really considering buying that cameo ring off of the Robyn Rhodes website. I want in in silver and LBB only had gold. Does it feel well made? Is the cameo secure in it's setting or is it set loosely?



> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> new to this thread and just got 3 of my boxes from last month...(so addicting!)
> 
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 11, 2012)

Has anyone got the gorjana audrey necklace yet? I got it in my final bag, but im still waiting for it to ship...


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't know whats up with my computer, this won't rotate for the life of me.  Here's almost all of my LBB! Got 2 bags, 2 pairs of earrings, a pink iphone case, the pink juko double wrap, and 5 cargo blushes.  One of them shattered, so I didn't include it.  The blushes are (clockwise from top left) catalina, sunset beach, cable beach, and big easy.  I started with the orange clutch and had the extra item code and a referral code.  As you can tell, I traded my butt off.  Hahaha.  If anyone wants any specifics or close ups of anything specific, PM me and I'll try to add more photos and info!  I'm crazy busy but had to at least throw up one picture.


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whats up with my computer, this won't rotate for the life of me.  Here's almost all of my LBB! Got 2 bags, 2 pairs of earrings, a pink iphone case, the pink juko double wrap, and 5 cargo blushes.  One of them shattered, so I didn't include it.  The blushes are (clockwise from top left) catalina, sunset beach, cable beach, and big easy.  I started with the orange clutch and had the extra item code and a referral code.  As you can tell, I traded my butt off.  Hahaha.  If anyone wants any specifics or close ups of anything specific, PM me and I'll try to add more photos and info!  I'm crazy busy but had to at least throw up one picture.


 wow!  You did a great job!  I actually like the look of that cross body, hope I like mine when it arrives!  I have those Robert Rose multi-colored tassel earrings in my bag right now.  However did you get 5 blushes and two bags??? *bows down*   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Good work!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 12, 2012)

My latest LBB haul. I love everything! More pics of the R&amp;EM duffle &amp; close ups of the Cargo blushes are on my blog.


----------



## seap3 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My latest LBB haul. I love everything! More pics of the R&amp;EM duffle &amp; close ups of the Cargo blushes are on my blog.


 Are the stones in the BCBGeneration star bracelet pink?  If so, I really wish I had kept mine.  I traded it away yesterday.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 12, 2012)

Ahhh if the stones in that BCBG bracelet are pink, I am so sad! They just looked dark and drab and almost brownish in the picture, so I traded it away. :'(


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 12, 2012)

No, they're purple lol. My camera was being a brat last night.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 12, 2012)

Wearing the Kenneth Cole silver ball earrings. They are the perfect length, so love them.





Paired my Silver Swan from Jewelmint with the AV Max braided bracelet.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 12, 2012)

SO GORGEOUS!!!!!! You, the earrings, the bracelet combo, it ALL! 



 I'm really loving that braided bracelet because you can mix up your gold and silver jewelry with that tying it all together. I super love both pairs of Kenneth Cole earrings I have gotten. The rainbow beads one I have is my fave, I'm entranced by the ever changing color and beauty but my twisted gold hoops are all kinds of awesome as well. I think I just may go after those silver ones next time.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SO GORGEOUS!!!!!! You, the earrings, the bracelet combo, it ALL!
> 
> ...


 Yes! I'm going to pair it with my Golden Goose from Jewelmint tomorrow LOL. You should take a picture wearing those rainbow bead earrings, I bet they are super hawt against your black hair.


----------



## VivGee (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wearing the Kenneth Cole silver ball earrings. They are the perfect length, so love them.
> 
> ...


 *droooliez* I'm sorry what?


----------



## denise89 (Jul 13, 2012)

I found a couple of pictures of the all the rage jade necklace and I'm glad i found it because I was worried that it would be too long but its looks like the length I was aiming for in the picture.









I currently have it in my bag right now! But if anyone has received it already I would love to see other pictures of it, please!


----------



## Roxstar (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi all! I'm a newbie to MUT and I am obsessed with LBB  (okay mostly I am addicted to trading, even though I am bad at it lol)  and I am ever so grateful to those who post pics in this thread and to those who give a better description than LBB has. You all have saved me so much time, and honestly money.

Here's my last 2 bags, both were shipped out the same week due to my impatience and a pending vacation to the in-laws. Forgive my shotty camera work and sausage fingers lol. My wrist is a 7.5 and my ring size is an 8. I tried not to duplicate anything else that has already been posted.





This yellow in person is not as nearly as neon as LBB makes it seem because it photographs that way. It's a more school bus yellow than anything IRL

and this bag is pretty big. I should have known better on just looking at the size model. I like it but it's going back.







I thought it would be fun to match the BB clutch with the RR snake cuff. They almost match but the cuff is on the small side for me.









I love that this overlap cuff can be stretched. I have both the silver and gold.











My photos do not do this ring justice. It is really beautiful but a little too snug on my index finger but fits much better on my ring finger.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *droooliez* I'm sorry what?


----------



## rosekorime (Jul 13, 2012)

I got my lbb today! I recieved the 

 Redken - Quick Tease 15 Finishing Spray;

 Steve Madden - Printed Temple Shield Sunglasses;

 XELA aroma - Sandalwood Diffuser;

 Umbra - Peacock Jewelry Tree;

 Steve Madden - Teardrop Aviators  Robert Rose - Thin Twisted Collar 







and in case you were wondering what the diffuser looked like


----------



## bloo (Jul 13, 2012)

Got one of my boxes today. Yes I have 4 this month so far...the 4th still open. No more for a while...





MMS Design Studio Color Block Crossbody. This is the more bluer one of the two, but it's more of a green teal then a blue teal. The picture showing the back depicts the color the truest.









It has 2 zip pockets on the inside. One with the hidden zip pocket and the other has 2 non zip pockets for your phone and stuff.



Disney Mermaid studs





Cargo Blush in Topeka





Owl bath mat and laundry bag


----------



## Teavilla (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 I wanted the orange bag so bad when there was only one left! Must have been you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also offered trades for the turquoise one like that one but of course no one accepted my trade that was over $30 because those bags are adorable lol.

I have a blush in my LBB and I'm nervous it will come to me shattered...


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got one of my boxes today. Yes I have 4 this month so far...the 4th still open. No more for a while...
> 
> ...


 Oh the owl bath mat, I had that in my bag but traded up for a Cargo blush...I am still sad because it is beyond ADORABLE!

Great haul  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nina Rafiq (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey girlie I am new to little black bag and I thought I did well by just getting two purses and a wallet but you got so much. Do you mind sharing some tips pretty please? you have just done such an amazing job and I really would like to know what I should do next time.


----------



## Nina Rafiq (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY Got my lbb! I don't know if I like the ivory tote since its so huge and the studded crossbody smells like fish! The studded crossbody seems short too in the picture I have it in the lowest that I can adjust it to. I love everything else tho! Especially the sparkly purse!
> 
> ...


 Hey girlie I am new to little black bag and I thought I did well by just getting two purses and a wallet but you got so much. Do you mind sharing some tips pretty please? you have just done such an amazing job and I really would like to know what I should do next time.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nina Rafiq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey girlie I am new to little black bag and I thought I did well by just getting two purses and a wallet but you got so much. Do you mind sharing some tips pretty please? you have just done such an amazing job and I really would like to know what I should do next time.


 Thanks Nina! Welcome to the LBB cult lol you will enjoy it here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think my biggest tip is to be patient when submitting offers. You don't want to trade a great item away in haste. I like to make LOTS of offers before going to bed, that way chances are good that some will have been accepted when you wake up. If you want more items in your bag, try opening with an item that is under $40 because they will likely give you 4 or 5 items to start with. I like to accept multiple item offers as early as I can when I first open my bag, that way I have 7 days to build them into great items. 

There are always a few items in the gallery that I try to avoid because they are so hard to get rid of. The neon bangles, the $38 Ben Amun resin bangles and the $14 picture frames come to mind.


----------



## Nina Rafiq (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks Nina! Welcome to the LBB cult lol you will enjoy it here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think my biggest tip is to be patient when submitting offers. You don't want to trade a great item away in haste. I like to make LOTS of offers before going to bed, that way chances are good that some will have been accepted when you wake up. If you want more items in your bag, try opening with an item that is under $40 because they will likely give you 4 or 5 items to start with. I like to accept multiple item offers as early as I can when I first open my bag, that way I have 7 days to build them into great items.
> ...


 Thank you so much. So in the case that you start off with a lot of items and you start just going for multiple trade offers are you usually able to turn those into handbags or if you want a bag is it better to just start off with it? I was just wondering cause I love the jewelry but I am more of the handbag fanatic so if I could get a bag or two and then the rest jewelry if possible that would be amazing. I know the haul you had had so much betsey johnson stuff it was amazing :]


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 14, 2012)

The LBB picture thread has been moved to the new LBB group! Have fun folks!


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My latest LBB haul. I love everything! More pics of the R&amp;EM duffle &amp; close ups of the Cargo blushes are on my blog.


 Those earrings are too cute!


----------



## lyrastar (Jul 14, 2012)

I got my first bag today! I will post a picture tomorrow when there is better lighting. The BCBG clutch I got is SO BIG. I don't know if I'm going to keep it or not - now I wish I had gotten the one with the strap :


----------



## MadamLeslie (Jul 14, 2012)

My second LBB came in the mail today! I got:


Fydelity I am not a Boom Box Stereo Tote (green)
            I really like this. We live close to the beach, so I figured this would be a fun bag to take so that we would have music as well!


Betsey Johnson Heart Key and Lock earrings
            I admit - I got these, not because I was in love with them, but I figured I could trade them for something I was more "into." However, I ran out of time to turn them into something

            else. Now that I'm looking at them, I really do like them, though!


All the Rage Snake Horn earrings
            These I LOVE!!!! They are so much prettier, not as dainty, and much better quality than I was thinking they would be. MUCH better than the $14 price would lead you to believe.

            I put them on immediately.


Jules Smith Angel necklace
            This is another item I was VERY pleasantly surprised by. If you're expecting a silver-toned necklace, this is not for you. At first, I was like, "What?!?! I thought this was supposed

            to be silver?" Then, after looking closer and putting it on, I was glad it wasn't. It's actually a black metallic color. I think it was listed on LBB as "gunmetal." I trid to go back and      

            look at it, but it's not there anymore. Did it sell out? It's very much a "rocker" look, and I LOVE it!!! It also goes well with the Snake Horn earrings, 'cause the horn part has a black

            background - looove!


I also got 2 Redken products. Two were added to my bag by mistake, and I didn't contact them soon enough to have them switch it out for me. I managed to get the 2 I wanted, though, and I can always use a travel hairspray, so I'm not complaining!


----------



## MadamLeslie (Jul 14, 2012)

I did not get this from LBB, but there are Cargo palettes on there, so I figured I would post pics for those who are curious. This is the TAHITI eyeshadow palette. I got it from Sephora today for $17. They are not going to carry Cargo anymore, so it's all on clearance! This is the only piece I bought, but they had several blushes, bronzers, and a few other eye palettes, as well as foundation, concealer, etc. If you love Cargo, check your local Sephora for a deal!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nina Rafiq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much. So in the case that you start off with a lot of items and you start just going for multiple trade offers are you usually able to turn those into handbags or if you want a bag is it better to just start off with it? I was just wondering cause I love the jewelry but I am more of the handbag fanatic so if I could get a bag or two and then the rest jewelry if possible that would be amazing. I know the haul you had had so much betsey johnson stuff it was amazing :]


 Well I think that depends. If you're an experienced trader I would probably start off with a high quantity of items and then trade up to a bag. But if you're still getting the hang of things it would be safer and easier to open with a handbag, so you're guaranteed to get the item you're lusting after.


----------



## TonyaK (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MadamLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My second LBB came in the mail today! I got:
> 
> ...


 Wow! That angel necklace is way different then I thought it was going to be. I thought it was silver and small. Can't wait to see it in person. I have one on it's way to me now. Thanks for posting pics!!!


----------



## LilacBunny (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lyrastar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my first bag today! I will post a picture tomorrow when there is better lighting. The BCBG clutch I got is SO BIG. I don't know if I'm going to keep it or not - now I wish I had gotten the one with the strap :


 Not sure which clutch you received but it's super easy to add a strap if you like it otherwise. I purchased a nice 24 inch chain from Michaels and sewed that into the lining of my silver glitter BCBGeneration clutch. (Just hand stitched-nothing fancy. You could even just pin on a chain if you wanted.)


----------



## lyrastar (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LilacBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure which clutch you received but it's super easy to add a strap if you like it otherwise. I purchased a nice 24 inch chain from Michaels and sewed that into the lining of my silver glitter BCBGeneration clutch. (Just hand stitched-nothing fancy. You could even just pin on a chain if you wanted.)


 That's a great idea! I don't know why I didn't think of that, should be super simple. I got the white snakeskin clutch - I love it except that it wouldn't fit on a table (at a wedding etc) very well because it's so big - a strap would definitely make it better so I could hang it off the chair. Thanks!


----------



## turtlemomma (Jul 15, 2012)

I love this idea, too!  I'm going to add on a detachable strap to my BCBGenerations black sequin clutch. Super cute but gigantic!


----------



## turtlemomma (Jul 15, 2012)

I love that Quad!  I got it in my newest LBB, I'd been lusting after it since the first time I saw it on LBB and finally decided to get it.  

Also I got the Sayami blue scarf and the pink Big Buddha clutch.  Sorry, the scarf is a gift so I'm leaving it in the package!





The clutch is my new wallet.  It is big enough to hold in it a Juicy tubes and a tiny bottle of hand lotion.  

I love that it came with a wrist strap and a longer shoulder strap (not pictured, also white like the wrist strap.)

 There are no outside pockets on it. 





The back side of the Bid Buddha, I think I may take the charm off and make it the zipper pull, I don't like the large tassel,

it's a bit awkward for me to use. 





I love how the inside of the clutch is organized. There are two long pockets, one on each side.

I'm keeping cash behind the credit cards and receipts in the other one.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's the Big Buddha Hibiscus bag. It was indeed the bag in photo #1 like they changed it to. I prefer the other style, but, I do like the tote too! Like I said before in the other thread, I own both styles in other color combos and just generally love the bag. It's beautiful BUT it didn't come with the gold Big Buddha charm! My bag from ROSS even came with it. I'm going to call them about the missing charm as soon as I'm done posting.





Here is my Wonder Woman cuff! The Robyn Rhodes rose gold cuff of fabulousness! It is a long and thin cuff, so if that's a concern I recommend passing on it. I can definitely see how if I had any extra weight on that part of my arm it would cut into my skin all weird. I'm also wearing the Betsey Johnson rose gold bow ring in this piccy. 




 I forgot to take a picture of it by itself. lol.








 Kenneth Jay Lane sparkly CZ hearts. I haz major loves for them.


----------



## bloo (Jul 17, 2012)

So excited for my latest LBB to come across my door. I LOVE everything in it. 









For more pics and info please visit my blog: http://fhauling4you.blogspot.com/2012/07/little-black-bag-july-2012.html


----------



## geniabeme (Jul 17, 2012)

I love really like all the bags! They always look better in person. The jewelry is hit or miss though sometimes. I am getting mine today!!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 You make me so sad for trading those earrings away.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You make me so sad for trading those earrings away.


 You must keep them next time. They will look so pretty and sparkly next to your silky blond mane.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh wow, that OMG ring is MAJOR adorbs!!!!!!!!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 I soooo want that bracelet! I agree with Leilani, adorbs.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the Big Buddha Hibiscus bag. It was indeed the bag in photo #1 like they changed it to. I prefer the other style, but, I do like the tote too! Like I said before in the other thread, I own both styles in other color combos and just generally love the bag. It's beautiful BUT it didn't come with the gold Big Buddha charm! My bag from ROSS even came with it. I'm going to call them about the missing charm as soon as I'm done posting.
> 
> ...


 Beautiful earrings!!!! They are so gorgeous small enough but so much sparkle &amp; would dress up any outfit even a laid back outfit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And the more pictures of the Betsey Johnson Bow ring show up the more I keep checking my tracking number!


----------



## jvothuy (Jul 17, 2012)

I got my LBB today! I came downstairs to the sight of my little baby niece climbing all over it and trying to open it! She was more excited than me Haha!







-Steve Madden Teardrop Aviators: I was sent the turquoise ones instead of the white and pink ones I was supposed to get. I already contacted customer service and theyâ€™re shipping out the pink ones tomorrow! Theyâ€™ve also emailed me a pre-paid return shipping label, which is great because Iâ€™m returning at least 2 of these items.







Nila Anthony Doctor Bag: This honestly looked really cheap and low quality in person. I was planning on using it for school and I donâ€™t think it would last throughout the school year. Plus my laptop doesnâ€™t fit, so thatâ€™s a deal breaker. :/ Iâ€™m going to return it for an $80 credit in my next LBB.









Michael Marcus Paradise Pink &amp; Relaxing by the Pool Nail Polish: These colors are neon, yet very matte. Hopefully a top coat will help the color look more glossy. The pink one has a weird defect in the bottle, it seriously looks like squished rat poo inside the glass. I might return it as well. 







Present Time Swing Frame Set: I think itâ€™s really cool how the swing frame set can hold 4 pictures instead of just two and all you have to do is swing the picture over to reveal the one behind it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jvothuy (Jul 17, 2012)

Whoops I double posted by accident, my bad!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Beautiful earrings!!!! They are so gorgeous small enough but so much sparkle &amp; would dress up any outfit even a laid back outfit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And the more pictures of the Betsey Johnson Bow ring show up the more I keep checking my tracking number!


 It's very pretty! I think you'll love it. You have to post pictures! I can't wait to see another photo of that sunset stone ring, someone posted it on LBB's FB and it's as beautiful and big as I figured it would be. I lost it during my last bag when I was busy selling my soul for stuff. lol.


----------



## bloo (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I soooo want that bracelet! I agree with Leilani, adorbs.


 Ya I normally try to do more trading, but I just started with such a good bag and then got the ring. I was done and wanted it here as soon as possible.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's very pretty! I think you'll love it. You have to post pictures! I can't wait to see another photo of that sunset stone ring, someone posted it on LBB's FB and it's as beautiful and big as I figured it would be. I lost it during my last bag when I was busy selling my soul for stuff. lol.


 At first I didn't like it because hadn't clicked on the rest of the pictures. But once I saw the front part of the ring, I almost died so freaking pretty!

My bag is taking sooo long to get to me, well at least it feels that way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have both the Betsey Johnson &amp; Sunset ring coming to me...and I will post pictures.

I know that you love Betsey Johnson if there is either a TJ MAXX or Ross near you, you should go...so many Betsey stuff.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jvothuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my LBB today! I came downstairs to the sight of my little baby niece climbing all over it and trying to open it! She was more excited than me Haha!
> 
> ...


 Do you think the doctor bag will be able to hold paper notebooks and a water bottle? Or while its used as a backpack? I'm skeptical about it now, I only have half a day left for trading!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 18, 2012)

So, I got my all Cargo bag today...and while everything is awesome, and everything was well packaged, look how my Amalfi blush arrived. 








  Really hope they still have some so I can get a replacement. Or at least a credit...but it's so pretttttttyyyyy.....


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 18, 2012)

omg that is so sad! I am crying for it right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jvothuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my LBB today! I came downstairs to the sight of my little baby niece climbing all over it and trying to open it! She was more excited than me Haha!
> 
> ...


 You probably don't have to send the nail polish back. Just send them the picture of how nasty it looks and they should send a replacement or give you a credit for your next bag.

Usually with lbb they let you keep defective items, you just have to show the defect, and they send replacement/give credit. If you don't like something, then you pay to send it back. If they sent the wrong thing, then they send a prepaid label to have it sent back.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I got my all Cargo bag today...and while everything is awesome, and everything was well packaged, look how my Amalfi blush arrived.
> 
> ...


 Now I am worried about my cargo blush being sent to me. I have heard several people this happening to, they need to package it better (maybe bauble wrapped the heck out of it). 

It is so pretty though!!


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At first I didn't like it because hadn't clicked on the rest of the pictures. But once I saw the front part of the ring, I almost died so freaking pretty!
> 
> ...


 I got some beautiful earrings at TJ Maxx and they were so cheap. Two pairs were $12.99 and one was $16.99. They also have Betsey bags, as well as Deux Lux, and Steve Madden. For jewelry they have Robert Rose and RJ Graziano too. (But not the gorgeous bangles everyone was going nuts over, maybe yours has them tho!)


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got some beautiful earrings at TJ Maxx and they were so cheap. Two pairs were $12.99 and one was $16.99. They also have Betsey bags, as well as Deux Lux, and Steve Madden. For jewelry they have Robert Rose and RJ Graziano too. (But not the gorgeous bangles everyone was going nuts over, maybe yours has them tho!)


 Oh crap! I forgot, they have Big Buddha at mine too, including the Hibiscus bag for only $39.99!


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I got my all Cargo bag today...and while everything is awesome, and everything was well packaged, look how my Amalfi blush arrived.
> 
> ...


 Oh man! I don't know if they have any more Amalfi since I don't see it in the gallery to pick, but they do have Laguna and another one that I can't remember off the top of my head. If you are determined to get a replacement then you might want to tell them you'll pick one of those. They are so hard to trade for, and it will cost you a lot of loot, so a credit isn't enough to me!


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now I am worried about my cargo blush being sent to me. I have heard several people this happening to, they need to package it better (maybe bauble wrapped the heck out of it).
> 
> It is so pretty though!!


 I've gotten three Cargo blushes and they were packaged well, no problems. I think it has more to do with how rough your Fedex or UPS handles it. There isn't much lbb can do if they decide to throw to box around. And I've seen some badly crushed and crunched boxes in videos/pictures.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got some beautiful earrings at TJ Maxx and they were so cheap. Two pairs were $12.99 and one was $16.99. They also have Betsey bags, as well as Deux Lux, and Steve Madden. For jewelry they have Robert Rose and RJ Graziano too. (But not the gorgeous bangles everyone was going nuts over, maybe yours has them tho!)


 I wish there was Deux Lux at my TJ Maxx! I haven't seen any Robert Rose or RJ Graziano, but you bought those earrings for cheap! Great job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The only thing I picked up was a Deborah Lippmann nail polish since it was $5.00 &amp; wanted to try her stuff and see if it really is worth $16.00.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish there was Deux Lux at my TJ Maxx! I haven't seen any Robert Rose or RJ Graziano, but you bought those earrings for cheap! Great job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The only thing I picked up was a Deborah Lippmann nail polish since it was $5.00 &amp; wanted to try her stuff and see if it really is worth $16.00.


 OMG! LIPPMANN???? I must go back!

My TJ Maxx sorts the bags by color, and the Deux Lux they have isn't in neutral tones, so I'd find them (and the Betseys too, since they are all patterns) on the back wall where all the colorful bags are.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I got my all Cargo bag today...and while everything is awesome, and everything was well packaged, look how my Amalfi blush arrived.
> 
> ...


 Oh noes!!! I had 4 Cargo blushes in my most recent bag and they all came in-tact (but I was so worried lol).


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At first I didn't like it because hadn't clicked on the rest of the pictures. But once I saw the front part of the ring, I almost died so freaking pretty!
> 
> ...


 
I love my Betsey! I buy her stuff at ROSS all of the time. I pretty much stalk my 3 local ROSS stores monthly for their Betsey. lol. I just wish I had a TJ Maxx close! The hauls people get there make me so sad that I don't have one anywhere near me.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jvothuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my LBB today! I came downstairs to the sight of my little baby niece climbing all over it and trying to open it! She was more excited than me Haha!
> 
> ...


 OOoOoOOoooh these look beautiful on you! 



 I love the pink ones as well, but these blue are so cute! Thanks for posting a piccy with them on.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 18, 2012)

The picture of the crushed Cargo blush brings a tear to my eye. 



 I've gotten plenty of Cargo makeup from LBB over the last 4ish months, and all has been fine and packed well. I think that one is definitely a fluke.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The picture of the crushed Cargo blush brings a tear to my eye.
> 
> ...


 Right? It's so tragic. But everything  else is unharmed, I'll just shoot mind bullets at the stupid mail people...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 18, 2012)

OH, and if any of you were interested in the Cargo tinted moisturizer (in Nude) that was in the Beach Bag beauty set, it's up for trade! Too dark for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! LIPPMANN???? I must go back!
> 
> My TJ Maxx sorts the bags by color, and the Deux Lux they have isn't in neutral tones, so I'd find them (and the Betseys too, since they are all patterns) on the back wall where all the colorful bags are.


 Yes! Thats what I said too lol. A worker was staring at me like i was crazy but I was very happy plus it was in a very pretty coral/shimmer color and I just couldn't pass up. They also had a pearly shimmery one but decided with the coral.

Hmm...I might have to go back there &amp; look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamigirl (Jul 18, 2012)

Kenneth Jay Lane sparkly CZ hearts. I haz major loves for them. 








leilani-are these earrings big?  wanted to get, but concerned that they are larger than how it appears in pic like the graziano stud earrings i had seen on a youtube video.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 18, 2012)

My Bag arrived today from my USPS mail man I wasn't expecting it until tomorrow from fed ex so that was a nice surprise. Here are some pictures I'll have more up tomorrow on my blog.

I'm on the fence about keeping the doctor bag it's much more green in person than it is on the website and it has this warning on it stating that "The materials in the manufacturing of this product might contain chemicals known to the state of California to cause birth defects or other reproductive harm", I really wish they would have disclosed that on the website because I wouldn't have picked it had I known that. Have you guys seen that warning on other brands bags or is it just the Nila Anthony?








  The other products I picked up were the Seed Bead necklace, Betsey Johnson Flower necklace, Betsey Johnson bow ring, and Ali Khan Skull ring also a Redkin product I forgot to photograph.


----------



## bloo (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Bag arrived today from my USPS mail man I wasn't expecting it until tomorrow from fed ex so that was a nice surprise. Here are some pictures I'll have more up tomorrow on my blog.
> 
> ...


 
Love that betsey necklace, but could never get it. 

I think all the Nila bags half to have that warning because of California state law, which I hear they make them stick those warnings on so many items. If they came from somewhere else I don't think they would have the warning. That being said that warning scared me too. But what was worse for me (after finding out the warning label is more of a precaution and honestly everything causes cancer these days) was the smell. I think I will be staying away from all Nila bags in the future.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> leilani-are these earrings big?  wanted to get, but concerned that they are larger than how it appears in pic like the graziano stud earrings i had seen on a youtube video.


 It's way too bright in the room I'm in right now to get a great photo of it and I don't have my DSLR with me, lol, but here is a not so great quality cell phone piccy of them on my ear.


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's way too bright in the room I'm in right now to get a great photo of it and I don't have my DSLR with me, lol, but here is a not so great quality cell phone piccy of them on my ear.


 Those are adorable! Do you know if they are nickel free?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are adorable! Do you know if they are nickel free?


 I'm pretty positive they are nickel free. KJL stuff is high quality. Here's more pictures of them and video to add to my two pics posted above and the pics from LBB...

http://www.endless.com/Kenneth-Jay-Lane-Rhodium-Plated-Heart-Shaped/dp/B005YAIDOQ?ascsubtag=aid10475705-pid4003003-sid13s3nk105mdsv&amp;tag=endlesscj-20


----------



## glamigirl (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's way too bright in the room I'm in right now to get a great photo of it and I don't have my DSLR with me, lol, but here is a not so great quality cell phone piccy of them on my ear.


 thanks for posting-very pretty!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are adorable! Do you know if they are nickel free?


 Okay read the specifics, they are rhodium-plated. They look beautiful in person, the metal matches my 14k white gold wedding set.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I gave up the black and yellow and an eye shadow for it the blue is just so pretty. 

I'm definitely going to be staying away from that line of handbags then I have enough issues without having to worry about that adding to my problems. I will for sure send it back. It does have a strong odor to it like plastic mixed with something. It's too bad too because the bag is really cute!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Okay read the specifics, they are rhodium-plated. They look beautiful in person, the metal matches my 14k white gold wedding set.


 Thanks so much!


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Okay read the specifics, they are rhodium-plated. They look beautiful in person, the metal matches my 14k white gold wedding set.


 After re-reading this, I feel really silly - but I have sensitive ears and am unsure if these will irritate them? Some metals really irritate my ears, and I feel rhodium-plated earrings might irritate too. Anyone have any helpful info?


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A very, very large number of things made in California have that label...unless you're like, eating or snorting your bag, you'll be fine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Well I am kind of hungry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lololol


----------



## Misschelly (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh my gosh where have I been?? I've been an LBB member forever now and purchased soooo many bags wish I would have known about all you girls on here!!! I'm loving all the pics finally I can see actual sizing and colors!! I just got my recent box in with the yellow MM Design Studio shoulder bag which by the way I thought was much smaller and other lil goodies I will share in a bit... Also waiting on my other bag which shipped recently with the BCBG clutch can't wait... Hope you guys are all having a fabulous day!


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Misschelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my gosh where have I been?? I've been an LBB member forever now and purchased soooo many bags wish I would have known about all you girls on here!!! I'm loving all the pics finally I can see actual sizing and colors!! I just got my recent box in with the yellow MM Design Studio shoulder bag which by the way I thought was much smaller and other lil goodies I will share in a bit... Also waiting on my other bag which shipped recently with the BCBG clutch can't wait... Hope you guys are all having a fabulous day!


 Are you referring to the MMS design studio yellow shoulder bag? I am dying to see that!


----------



## jvothuy (Jul 18, 2012)

@denise89

It's definitely big enough for notebooks, it just didn't hold my 14" laptop no matter how much I tried to squish it in there lol

It only comes with 1 strap to convert it into a "back pack" and no matter how you put it on, the back pack folds in on its self and doesn't keep its shape. I'm sure if you fill it up enough it will hold up though.


----------



## jvothuy (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OOoOoOOoooh these look beautiful on you!
> ...


 Aww thanks I wish I could have them both! You make me feel pretty without makeup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jvothuy (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You probably don't have to send the nail polish back. Just send them the picture of how nasty it looks and they should send a replacement or give you a credit for your next bag.
> 
> Usually with lbb they let you keep defective items, you just have to show the defect, and they send replacement/give credit. If you don't like something, then you pay to send it back. If they sent the wrong thing, then they send a prepaid label to have it sent back.


 Thanks for the tip! I already had a pre-paid label because they sent me the wrong color aviators, but I looked closer and the defect was in the glass and not in the product itself. I couldn't resist the pink so I went ahead and used it lol! It works great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not as matte as the blue color, but not too glossy either.


----------



## MrsG (Jul 19, 2012)

http://www.karmaloop.com/product/238065

Maybe like this? Did anyone tried?


----------



## CameyM (Jul 19, 2012)

Got my fourth bag the other day, I had a few exchanges from the previous bag so this one was fun.

2 different ncLA - Nail Wraps,  CARGO Cosmetics - SmokyEye Duo in Budapest, Steve Madden - Square Frame Sunglasses, michael marcus - Kohl Cake Eyeliner, Olivia + Joy - Gathered Satchel, Present Time - Bump iPhone Case 4/4S, Gorjana - Claire Necklace, Kenneth Cole New York - Shake Hoop, Fydelity - I am not a Boom Box Stereo Tote, Fydelity - Player Backpack, michael marcus - Scream Eye Shadow and Haskell - Wire and Bead Disc Earrings 





The Fydelity tote was larger then I expected, still debating on if I should keep it but I love my new red purse!





This is the fydelity backpack. 2 front zipper compartments, tons of pockets, laptop storage and plenty of room. The batteries store in the top and the MP3 player connection is on the back with a little zipper pouch to store it in.









I loved the Haskell earrings but one arrived unraveled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I don't think they have anymore left.





I love these nail wraps! I've been obsessed with nail stickers for a while and these are great and pretty easy to apply.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jvothuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @denise89
> 
> ...


 Okay thanks! I really hope I will be able to tie it into a backpack it looks kinda confusing and hopefully it doesnt break on me either because someone on youtube said their straps broke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I got my all Cargo bag today...and while everything is awesome, and everything was well packaged, look how my Amalfi blush arrived.
> 
> ...


 
Oh no!

Can you crush it up the rest of the way and repress it with rubbing alcohol? At least then it would be usable? That sucks though! =(


----------



## jvothuy (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay thanks! I really hope I will be able to tie it into a backpack it looks kinda confusing and hopefully it doesnt break on me either because someone on youtube said their straps broke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That sucks for the girl on youtube  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />! The strap seemed pretty sturdy to me and if all you'll be carrying is a few items, you should be ok. What I did was adjust the strap to the shortest it could be then hook one end to the top left metal loop and then hook the other end in the bottom right loop so that the strap lays diagonally across the back of the bag, that way it was a 1 strap back pack. If you do that you would have to wear the strap across your chest sort of like a messenger bag, but at least it would hold up.


----------



## jvothuy (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.karmaloop.com/product/238065
> 
> Maybe like this? Did anyone tried?


 That's cool! Thanks for sharing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jvothuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the tip! I already had a pre-paid label because they sent me the wrong color aviators, but I looked closer and the defect was in the glass and not in the product itself. I couldn't resist the pink so I went ahead and used it lol! It works great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not as matte as the blue color, but not too glossy either.


 I would still send the picture and ask for a credit in your next bag! The worst thing that will happen is they say no, but I bet they don't.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CameyM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my fourth bag the other day, I had a few exchanges from the previous bag so this one was fun.
> 
> ...


 I WANT YOUR OLIVIA &amp; JOY BAG! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I also want that Fydelity tote, that would be perfect for the beach. You could fit your change of clothes and a beach towel and sunscreen in there.


----------



## 4loveofmakeup (Jul 19, 2012)

Love those nail wraps!!! Really disappointed I did not keep mine now.....may need to open a new bag


----------



## Misschelly (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you referring to the MMS design studio yellow shoulder bag? I am dying to see that!


 Yes the yellow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will post a pic in a sec gotta figure out how this thread works lol


----------



## Misschelly (Jul 19, 2012)

Okay so here is my latest LBB I was so excited to score 2 bags I had been dying over for a while now, the yellow MM Design shoulder bag and the Meline Blanco lock and key satchel. Also got All the Rage earrings and a Robert Rose stretch ring.

MM Design Perforated Shoulder Bag in yellow &amp; Meli Bianco Lock and Key Satchel. I know a ton of pics have been posted of the satchel so just took one showing size





MM Design was much bigger than I imagined for some reason I was expecting it to be a clutch size guess I should have paid better attention to measurements. I posted what it looks like inside again very roomy, I do like the purse just wish it was a little smaller and moved a lil better when closed it appears too long and large for my liking. I use it with the zipper open so it appears more hobo not sure if that makes sense. :/ 

Here is the jewelry I received with my bag: 





- All the Rage Petal Earrings in turquoise which I absolutely love, again should have paid better attention to sizing as  I thought they would be a little larger but still happy with them.

- Robert Rose Ball &amp; Chain Stretch Ring~ Going back way too big on me don't mind when rings are large but this is not comfortable on my hand as the sides are really thick. 

Just got another box delivered today, yes I am an LBB addict  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  it has the BCBG Coral Clutch which I can say is beautiful in person can't wait to use it.!!! Hope everyone has a fabulous day.. XoXo....


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 19, 2012)

I got a bag today! Love this one.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 19, 2012)

Betsey Johnson Heart wristlet:

















Super cute. I love the bow and the chain on the wrist strap. It doesn't have any pockets inside, but that's fine for me as it's small and I'll only be using it for the bare essentials.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 19, 2012)

Portolano Python wallet: I like it! I badly needed a new wallet, this one feels nice and has plenty of space and pockets and card slots. Mine did come with the removable checkbook cover, which has an id pocket and several card slots on it as well.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 19, 2012)

Ali Khan skull ring. LOVE. So sparkly and pretty and I love the size.









Jules Smith Edward's Smile necklace. Super cute and delicate, very short chain.





Betsey Johnson Hippo Necklace...SO CUTE. 





 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is one of my favorite bags to date!


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Misschelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes the yellow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will post a pic in a sec gotta figure out how this thread works lol


 Ooh! Can't wait!


----------



## Misschelly (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh! Can't wait!


 I posted it but I guess since I am new to the forum it's going through approval. :/


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 19, 2012)

Everyone is getting their bag and Im not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Its on the way to my city for the past two days hopefully it will be here tomorrow.


----------



## bloo (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great bag. Hippo is cute. I have the edward smile necklace and then I saw some girls get it recently and they said theirs was more like a bracelet. Mine has a short chain, but is long enough for a necklace while theirs isn't. How long is your chain?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## bloo (Jul 19, 2012)

Latest LBB came today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Big Buddha Puffy Quilted Tote. I thought it was going to be thicker fabric like a big puffy winter jacket, but it's still nice. Love the inside fabric. Very roomy.









A couple of the picture frames. Love both. Thinking of using the white one for a decoden project and the circle one matches the other black lined one that LBB used to have that was for $25. 





BCBG earrings. So cute, but as you can see the tough love/fearless ones are well not quite right lol. I got Less Less and already contacted LBB who are great and making it right. Also notice that the tough love part is in gold where on LBB it's all silver. Don't mind tho and now I will have a pair of matching gold hearts. Below that is a pic for size reference.









Kenneth Cole Pull Through Earrings. These are so pretty in person, but the stones are green instead of a blue color like in the pics. 





Really liking this ZAD cuff, but I don't think the quality is there for $26. Feels more like forever 21 jewelry. But glad I got it in my LBB. 





Loving the blue bamboo bangle. Makes me wish I got it in the other colors too.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love those they are so cute!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 19, 2012)

LOVE that puffy bag, now I wish I'd gotten my hands on one. I have the Tough Love/Fearless earrings coming and I hope mine are right, LOL. Super cute!


----------



## turtlemomma (Jul 19, 2012)

That yellow bag is really cute!!! Is the picture that you have true to color?  Is it really more of a straw color than a bright yellow?  If so, I may need to get this in my next bag!


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 19, 2012)

The pink hippo is so adorable &amp; cute! Where does the necklace fall on you?


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *turtlemomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That yellow bag is really cute!!! Is the picture that you have true to color?  Is it really more of a straw color than a bright yellow?  If so, I may need to get this in my next bag!


 Yes, I would like to know this as well! In the larger pic you posted, it looks lighter but the smaller pic showing the inside of the bag looks to be similar to the website.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 19, 2012)

I haven't caved to try LBB yet, but I have a question... Some of the photos above have more than 3 items. I thought you could only get 3 at a time (you pick 1 + they pick 2 and then you trade??)


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't caved to try LBB yet, but I have a question... Some of the photos above have more than 3 items. I thought you could only get 3 at a time (you pick 1 + they pick 2 and then you trade??)


 Sometimes people give you two items for one of your items or sometimes people have an exchange item.

It really takes practice...my first bag was good but I feel that my most recent one is the best by far.

It gets very addicting!


----------



## Misschelly (Jul 20, 2012)

> That yellow bag is really cute!!! Is the picture that you have true to color? Â Is it really more of a straw color than a bright yellow? Â If so, I may need to get this in my next bag!


 It is defenitley more on the yellow side not straw color at all more like a mustard yellow but it is on the bright side. The 2 side pics are more true to color the other is bad lighting sorry...


----------



## turtlemomma (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you for the clarification.  Your pics make that bag look much better than LBB's.  Is that a Target summer beauty bag I see inside?  I use mine too!  I also got the blue one with floral print, so cute!!!


----------



## Misschelly (Jul 20, 2012)

No prob glad it helped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and yes it's a Target freebie perfect size and super cute my first one so I missed out on the blue one. :/


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Misschelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is defenitley more on the yellow side not straw color at all more like a mustard yellow but it is on the bright side. The 2 side pics are more true to color the other is bad lighting sorry...


 It is super cute!


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sometimes people give you two items for one of your items or sometimes people have an exchange item.
> 
> ...


OHHH! I see. Awesome, I might have to try it!


----------



## bloo (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OHHH! I see. Awesome, I might have to try it!


 Ya that's what pretty much happened with my latest bag. I started with 5 items. One of course being the free redken and I had a return credit on a bag so that is where my forth came from. On the extra bag I took a 2for. Then on one of those items I took a 3for. So that is how I ended up with 9 items total.

Another way to start out with more is that sometimes when you choose a low item, LBB might give you 3 or 4 extra items instead of 2, making you start out with 4 or 5 items instead of 3.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Betsey Johnson Heart wristlet:
> 
> ...


 *swoon*


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 20, 2012)

I got my LBB today, and I am very happy with everything. Although a bit disappointed in the Doctor bag the color is beautiful! 

I love everything but for those who got the Robert Rose Sunset ring or have it in their bag it feels cheap. 

The elastic band is very small I guess it wouldn't be a problem for someone who had long skinny fingers but its very small and doesn't stretch very far.

It is very lovely but feel cheap, everything else I love specially the turquoise earrings I have been wanting these earrings since LBB first got them.

I love the Cargo blush its in Laguna and when its swatched it looks exactly like the Salmon color of the bag so gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Delicia (Jul 20, 2012)

Does the Sunset ring look the same color in person as in the photo on LBB? It looks a little more pink in the picture in person. So sad it feels cheap though! Will you return it? I have it on the way too and had such high hopes for it


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm gonna keep the sunset ring and see how I feel about it. I like how it looks in your piccy and the piccy someone posted on LBB's wall. I have long skinny (size 6 to 6.5 ring) fingers.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does the Sunset ring look the same color in person as in the photo on LBB? It looks a little more pink in the picture in person. So sad it feels cheap though! Will you return it? I have it on the way too and had such high hopes for it


 Its not pinkish its more of a brown. The brown looks exactly like a Chocolate Tootsie pop, that exact same brown. The sparkles on top make it shine in many different colors but the bottom remains that same color. Compared to the Betsey Bow ring it feels cheap, the betsey bow feels like a metal and the robert rose ring feels like plastic. Not sure how long it will last but its pretty enough, not sure if I will return it (I may give it out as a gift). I wear a ring size 9 and it feels very tight. It will be better for fingers that were thinner, but its very pretty I will give it that but it does feel cheap. Not sure how long it would last.

If anyone knows how to make the elastic part bigger please let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 20, 2012)

Without flash


----------



## turtlemomma (Jul 20, 2012)

That ring is gorgeous but huge.  I wonder if it could be easily converted to a pendant?


----------



## annieha10 (Jul 21, 2012)

Love LBB


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 23, 2012)

Tempted to open another bag but waiting for my exchange to get to them and be processed. Anyway I was looking around the site and noticed that the Yellow Seed Bead necklace in person doesn't look like the picture. What do you guys think?


----------



## Delicia (Jul 23, 2012)

That's definitely not even the same item!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 23, 2012)

Nope, I've seen pictures of the one in the LBB shot, and it looks like it's supposed to. You were sent a different item!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's definitely not even the same item!


 See that's what I thought but the ticket description matched what it was supposed to be if that makes sense. Hmm all well at least it's cute I guess. 

Thanks for the help ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seap3 (Jul 23, 2012)

That definitely looks like a different item.  Are you going to keep it?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 23, 2012)

JUKO apple necklace...super cute and delicate and sparkly.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 23, 2012)

Kenneth Cole Reaction watch....super heavy, but super nice and pretty.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Did your BCBG star bracelet look black without light on it? I just received it today and it looks black but I was expecting it to be pink like yours.  When I put it right under the light it does look a little pink though.


----------



## Delicia (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kenneth Cole Reaction watch....super heavy, but super nice and pretty.


 This watch looks so pretty in these pics. So much more than on LBB's site I think, good choice!


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See that's what I thought but the ticket description matched what it was supposed to be if that makes sense. Hmm all well at least it's cute I guess.
> 
> Thanks for the help ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It doesn't look like the correct necklace, its cute but not that chunky not layered necklace


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That definitely looks like a different item.  Are you going to keep it?


 Yeah I already payed for shipping back on the purse I dont want to have to pay shipping on the necklace too so I'll just keep it. I like it well enough


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kenneth Cole Reaction watch....super heavy, but super nice and pretty.


 I love that watch face such a pretty color


----------



## maeiland (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I already payed for shipping back on the purse I dont want to have to pay shipping on the necklace too so I'll just keep it. I like it well enough


 If you call them they'll probably send you a shipping label since it was their mistake.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I already payed for shipping back on the purse I dont want to have to pay shipping on the necklace too so I'll just keep it. I like it well enough


 I actually like the necklace you got better than the one that you were supposed to get. It's really adorable! I'd absolutely wear it.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually like the necklace you got better than the one that you were supposed to get. It's really adorable! I'd absolutely wear it.


 Thanks!

Yeah I"m just going to keep it. Good to know I'm not going crazy tho and that it wasn't the same item lol hopefully they will be more careful next time I can't wait to open another bag


----------



## LilacBunny (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *turtlemomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That ring is gorgeous but huge.  I wonder if it could be easily converted to a pendant?


 Super easy. You can buy glue on bails at a craft store and attach with E-6000 adhesive.


----------



## PaulaG (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kenneth Cole Reaction watch....super heavy, but super nice and pretty.


The watch is really metal?  I thought I read a review on Amazon saying it was plastic that was painted to look like metal and that it felt cheap.  If it really is decent I'm going to put bids in on it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually like the necklace you got better than the one that you were supposed to get. It's really adorable! I'd absolutely wear it.


 I agree. I didn't like it all chunky and heavy looking. I much prefer the looser lighter look of the one she got.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 24, 2012)

Got my bag earlier today! 

Heres the Nila Anthony Salmon bag. It looks a lot more orange in person but I love it. Not too orange, its like a pinkish orange. Avoid the strap hanging on the handle in the first picture, I was playing around with how to make it into a backpack. The second picture is my result! I could not imitate the way they did it in that picture they have online but it still works that way, I'm still in the process to figure out the other way.









The BCBG star bracelet...in person the stones looked like it was black and I was disapointed but when I put it under the light I felt some relief because it looked more pink. The first picture is with flash and the next one is with no flash. I still love it because it looks like good quality compared to other jewelry. Never can go wrong with BCBG. 













The eiffel tower necklace! I like how this necklace turned out because its more on the dainty side. It looked bigger on the site, its much smaller. I also like how its not too long or short. This is the perfect length. You can see how it hangs in the picture. I also like the chain, it doesnt look cheap.













Last, is the all the rage jade necklace. The string can get bent easily from what I noticed, so be careful with that! It looks like its price not expensive. But I think its really cute without going too overboard and can match with a lot of things. It really looks like a true shade of jade. It is also the same length as the eiffel tower necklace.


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my bag earlier today!
> 
> ...


 I really like the BCBG bracelet and the Eiffel Tower necklace! The jade is also beautiful!


----------



## Shooby (Jul 24, 2012)

that comment was meant to be a response to yousoldtheworld's purple watch but I haven't figured out how to reply to another post yet, it just starts a new thread!


----------



## Shooby (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This one is definitely metal! Nice and heavy. The extra strap is plastic. It's really good quality.
> ...


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shooby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that comment was meant to be a response to yousoldtheworld's purple watch but I haven't figured out how to reply to another post yet, it just starts a new thread!


 In the bottom right of the post you want to respond to, there is a button that says "quote". Use that and whatever they said will show up in your post and you can respond either above or below it and everyone will know who you are talking to or which items you are talking about.


----------



## bloo (Jul 25, 2012)

My Latest Bag





BCBG Colorblock Shoulder Bag

Echo Beach Bag

Junko Stud Bracelet

WA Studios Filigree Earrings

BCBG Colorblock bag. I love the colors on this one and the materials feel really nice. I do wish the strap was a bit longer tho.









Junko Studded Bracelet. On the tightest setting it fits my 6 inch wrists perfectly. It has another snap for a looser fit. Can't really say how well it will fit larger wrists on the looser setting, but it can accommodate a bit larger. It feels like good quality and that it won't wear any time soon, but I'm not sure that I would ever pay $40 for it.





WA Studio Earrings. I love these. They are a great statement piece and lightweight.





I didn't take any more pics of the Echo Tote, but I can if it's requested. It's really large and great for a day at the beach I'm sure. Seems like it will fit a lot.


----------



## Shooby (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> In the bottom right of the post you want to respond to, there is a button that says "quote". Use that and whatever they said will show up in your post and you can respond either above or below it and everyone will know who you are talking to or which items you are talking about.


 Thanks!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree about the Juko bracelet. I own the pink one like that green one and I really love it! But I'm not sure I'd spend $40 for it. I'd spend about $15-$25 though! I wear it all of the time and am looking forward to getting the other pink Juko bracelet in the mail! Nice quality stuff! I have teeny wrists as well and the fit is the same for me, almost custom fit on the smallest snap (which is the one I wear it on), a little extra room on the other snap, but not a ton.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 25, 2012)

Did anyone know that Cynthia Rowley has her own line of nail polish?

I was school clothes shopping for my brother and of course had to go to the beauty part of TJ MAXX and saw Cynthia Rowley Nail polishes.

I had no clue, picked some to see if the formula is any good.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 25, 2012)

> Last, is the all the rage jade necklace. The string can get bent easily from what I noticed, so be careful with that! It looks like its price not expensive. But I think its really cute without going too overboard and can match with a lot of things. It really looks like a true shade of jade. It is also the same length as the eiffel tower necklace.


 Denise, I'M OBSESSED with your Hello Kitty personalized bracelet! I need one of those! 






I lovelovelove your panda phone case as well! I have the panda one from LBB on my phone right now, it's so cutes. 



 The jade necklace is beautiful on you.


----------



## MrsG (Jul 25, 2012)

I just got my package, so excited. But I have two defect items, which make me pretty sad. They are all the rage jewelry, and the quality of those are not as good as our familiar brands. Definitely not worth the price maked on lbb website.

Anyway, the photos are here.

Really happy with bcbg bag. so pretty.





 

 Nila anthorny bag, I noticed the color is not even for the salmon color, dose anyone else has this problem? 

And  I tried to make it as a backpack. 




 

 

other items.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 25, 2012)

Is it just me or is the back of the Nila Anthony Dr. Bag all messed up?


----------



## maeiland (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me or is the back of the Nila Anthony Dr. Bag all messed up?


 It almost looks like the black tissue paper rubbed off on the back. I got the blue one, I hope it's not discolored.


----------



## MrsG (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It almost looks like the black tissue paper rubbed off on the back. I got the blue one, I hope it's not discolored.


 Denise's one is also has this problem, at lease from her photo, it shows not even color.

I don't think it's the black tissue paper color transfer. There is the dust bag in between.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Denise, I'M OBSESSED with your Hello Kitty personalized bracelet! I need one of those!
> ...


thanks!



I got it at the alameda county fair at one of those booths they were selling the bracelets at, they had a lot of diff colors too! I got the panda case on ebay when you search pink panda case, it was only $4! I wanted the panda one from LBB but I read reviews of it on amazon and they said it was too loose for the iphone, is that true? thats why I didnt get it


----------



## denise89 (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Denise's one is also has this problem, at lease from her photo, it shows not even color.
> 
> I don't think it's the black tissue paper color transfer. There is the dust bag in between.


Yea I noticed that the color looked a bit weird like it had some black colors mixed with the salmon color but it doesnt bother me too much. I think its permanent though, because it doesnt come off!


----------



## lushtoblush (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey everyone, here's a video I made today to show a TON of LBB items! My first video ever! Enjoy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jvothuy (Jul 26, 2012)

LBB finally sent me the correct pair of the Steve Madden Tear Drop Aviators! I love them and I'm getting the turquoise ones as well. &lt;3


----------



## strangenurse (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yea I noticed that the color looked a bit weird like it had some black colors mixed with the salmon color but it doesnt bother me too much. I think its permanent though, because it doesnt come off!


 

Aieeee! I received my salmon bag today, and my off-color spots are pretty prominent. A few look like actual fingerprints, which is what I thought they were. I thought mine was the only one like this til I saw these posts. A friend of mine who also got this bag showed me photos of her bag, which doesn't have grey, brown, or black. The pics on LBB's site also don't show any grey, brown, or black. Sigh.

I took some pictures of my bag and sent them to LBB's customer service, but since it was almost dusk, I don't think the spots showed up as prominent as they actually appear in person. Emily wrote back and said that the bag is supposed to have a "somewhat uneven" tone to it, and if I'm unhappy with it, I'm free to send it back for a credit or a refund. I wrote back and asked if another bag can be reserved for me and asked for a shipping label. The thing is, the spots on my bag DO come off if I dab at them with a white cloth with some diluted cleanser on it. I just don't think this is normal.

Does anyone have the blue one? I love the shape and overall look of this bag! Is Nila Anthony just to be avoided?

Aieeeee, again.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *strangenurse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Omg, they do come off?! I wonder what it must be then, I just tried wiping it with a cloth but thats it and it didnt come off. Did they say they will give you a refund just for the bag? So how much would you get? I'm thinking of returning it too because I also cant figure out the other way to make it into a backpack and I have a feeling the straps might break. This is my second time getting a Nila Anthony but the first one was a clutch so I cant really tell how their other products are, I havent used it yet. What other bag are you reserving, the other color?


----------



## bloo (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree about the Juko bracelet. I own the pink one like that green one and I really love it! But I'm not sure I'd spend $40 for it. I'd spend about $15-$25 though! I wear it all of the time and am looking forward to getting the other pink Juko bracelet in the mail! Nice quality stuff! I have teeny wrists as well and the fit is the same for me, almost custom fit on the smallest snap (which is the one I wear it on), a little extra room on the other snap, but not a ton.


 I agree it's a great bracelet and that's why LBB is such a great deal.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shooby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jvothuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I just got mine yesterday! THEY ARE AWESOME! All day after I got them I pretended I was a sexy police officer and kept threatening to arrest my husband. LOL! They look great on you.


----------



## 4loveofmakeup (Jul 26, 2012)

That sucks about the spots on the Nila, I have that one coming to me now ): I hate having to return!  I have 2 other Nila bags (the fringe and the color block structure bag) and I love them both. Both have been pretty good quality.


----------



## turtlemomma (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg, they do come off?! I wonder what it must be then, I just tried wiping it with a cloth but thats it and it didnt come off. Did they say they will give you a refund just for the bag? So how much would you get? I'm thinking of returning it too because I also cant figure out the other way to make it into a backpack and I have a feeling the straps might break. This is my second time getting a Nila Anthony but the first one was a clutch so I cant really tell how their other products are, I havent used it yet. What other bag are you reserving, the other color?


 Denise, there's a video showing how to convert it to a backpack: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taHghFv8ebE


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *strangenurse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I had the turquoise doctor bag (I sent it back for credit) and I still have tons of pictures of it if you guys want to see them. It was very even in color and didn't have any spots like the salmon one you have does. I will say it is more green in person than it is in photos.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 26, 2012)

Got one of my last two LBBs in the mail yesterday! Pictures don't do anything justice, especially since I didn't use my DSLR.

I'm going to extend the warning Skylola gave about that Robert Rose ring. The Robert Rose sunset stone ring is absolutely made for teeny fingers! I wear anywhere from a 6 to 6.5 ring (5.5 when I'm a bit thinner) and it was SUPER tight on me, to the point of turning my finger purple after wearing it for about a half hour. 




 Crazy thing is, it didn't *feel* tight, but it was obviously cutting off circulation. I'm in the process of trying to stretch it out a bit right now. It's SO pretty, and catches light beautifully, I neeeedz to keep it. Photos really REALLY do not capture the beauty of the Kenneth Cole rainbow bead earrings. I love both pairs I have right now so hard. I love staring at them. They are so rainbowy and magical. 



 Everything is fabulous. I got to say I super love the quality of the BCBG bracelet and want to collect them all, like Pokemon. 

My OCD gets to me during my trading and I almost always make my entire haul match. LOL. I plan to wear this all at the same time.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 26, 2012)

Returned something last week and it should have gotten there yesterday. Anyone know how long it takes for them to process once you return and do they alert you via email or do you just have to keep checking your account?

Thanks!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Returned something last week and it should have gotten there yesterday. Anyone know how long it takes for them to process once you return and do they alert you via email or do you just have to keep checking your account?
> 
> Thanks!


 I'd allow at least a few business days! I got an email when my exchange was processed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Returned something last week and it should have gotten there yesterday. Anyone know how long it takes for them to process once you return and do they alert you via email or do you just have to keep checking your account?
> 
> Thanks!


 I just got an exchange credit this morning for a package they received yesterday so they are pretty quick. turnover time 3 days at most I think.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd allow at least a few business days! I got an email when my exchange was processed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  


> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an exchange credit this morning for a package they received yesterday so they are pretty quick. turnover time 3 days at most I think.


 
Okay awesome. Just am waiting until the credit gets processed before I open new bag (because I"m addicted, obviously!). I'm regretting not paying extra for the tracking to them so I could know when it got there. I do live in PA and its going to CA via snail mail, so I'm probably just being paranoid.


----------



## seap3 (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an exchange credit this morning for a package they received yesterday so they are pretty quick. turnover time 3 days at most I think.


 Same for me.  They were really fast this time!  Last time it was a week.


----------



## maeiland (Jul 26, 2012)

I got my first LBB today. I love everything I got. 

I received:

*Nila Anthony Doctor Bag* *$80* - Love it! It didn't have the weird smell that everyone is talking about (thank goodness) If you want this bag for the turquoise color that shows in pictures then this bag is not for you. It's more of a seagreen color which is still very pretty but it's definitely not turquoise. I wanted that bag mostly for it's design &amp; I wasn't a fan of the salmon. The bag's color is even and there are no marks that the salmon bags seems to have. It also has a worn leather look that some people may not like. The extra strap is very long when extended to full length and I discovered that the small handle is removable as well. I will be using this bag a lot.

*'Zad Silver Leaf Earrings $14 - *Love love love these earrings! They are so much nicer in person, they almost look like they sparkle a bit. They're not super heavy but if you're not used to wearing bigger earrings they may feel strange at first.

*Lydell NYC 3 Row Chain Necklace $26 - *Again I just love this item! I was worried the chains would be super gold (i'm a sliver girl) and they're not at all, they're more of a brass color. It's very lightweight which is good for me. I can see some people calling these "cheap" looking which is kinda true but for the price what do you expect.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got one of my last two LBBs in the mail yesterday! Pictures don't do anything justice, especially since I didn't use my DSLR.
> 
> ...


 Oh I know the ring is beautiful but so tiny. I wonder if I could go to Hobby Lobby and buy that same material and extend it. I don't understand why the makers would make the ring so small I mean its suppose to be a stretch ring to fit a majority of people out there.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 26, 2012)

It's too bad, because I like several of the Robert Rose rings, but I have big fingers to begin with so there's no way I'm going to risk trying them.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 26, 2012)

Dangit. I've been trying to post new pictures the last couple of days, but my good computer is out of commission until I get a new charger, and my old computer barely functions, let alone lets me  post pictures. ANNOYED.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *turtlemomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Denise, there's a video showing how to convert it to a backpack:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taHghFv8ebE


 Thank you!!! You saved my life, haha I'm planning to use it for school.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my first LBB today. I love everything I got.
> 
> ...


 Pretty things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I got the blue one now, and you're lucky it doesn't have the marks! If you dont mind me asking what app did you use for this picture?


----------



## maeiland (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I got the blue one now, and you're lucky it doesn't have the marks! If you dont mind me asking what app did you use for this picture?


 The layout was made in Instacollage (the free version) &amp; the effects are from Picfx ($1.99)

Here's a more accurate color swatch for the Nila bag, it's almost like a darker mint greenish blue.

This is a closeup of the bag with flash                                    &amp; without flash


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 26, 2012)

I got my lbb in today and I just wanted to warn anyone who is getting the Street Level Color Block tote, this one:

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/3562/street-level-color-block-tote

That once again the color in lbb's pictures is off. Mine is a darker brown on top with a coral bottom, and it's so bright it's nearly neon florescent.


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Leslie, I'm in MA, and paid for tracking (for peace of mind AND bc I wanted my credit!!) I mailed it Monday morning, LBB received it yesterday (Wed) and they credited my account this morning. So, it took them about 24 hours to process - not bad!


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leslie, I'm in MA, and paid for tracking (for peace of mind AND bc I wanted my credit!!) I mailed it Monday morning, LBB received it yesterday (Wed) and they credited my account this morning. So, it took them about 24 hours to process - not bad!


 This makes me worried about my shipment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I contact them again... I don't feel like they'd receive it and not do anything with it? But it was valued at $125 so it makes me a bit worried :/ Tomorrow I will write them. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## denise89 (Jul 26, 2012)

> The layout was made in Instacollage (the free version) &amp; the effects are from Picfx ($1.99) Here's a more accurate color swatch for the Nila bag, it's almost like a darker mint greenish blue. This is a closeup of the bag with flash Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â &amp; without flash


 Thanks! I'm loving the color even more now! I love mint  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jvothuy (Jul 27, 2012)

Yay! You got the pink aviators too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love how everything matches, great job!

And that's so funny about you being the sexy cop HAHA! Thanks for the compliment btw!


----------



## Greenie4life (Jul 27, 2012)

I received my bag last night. Love everything!!!!

Steve Maddem zebra print tote bag. Much, much bigger than epected. I put my poor doggy inside it!!



 





 



BCBG true love bracelet and Betsey Johnson beetle stud earrings



           



 All the rage earring.


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This makes me worried about my shipment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I contact them again... I don't feel like they'd receive it and not do anything with it? But it was valued at $125 so it makes me a bit worried :/ Tomorrow I will write them. Thanks for letting me know!


 Definitely send an email to customer service for piece of mind. However - it's probably just the USPS. I did pay for priority shipping ($7 - I know, a little silly for a $40 bracelet, but still) so I was guarantee for it to arrive in 2 days. Let me know how yours turns out!


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my bag last night. Love everything!!!!
> 
> ...


 Nice haul. I love everything, which is no surprise with Madden, BCBG, and Betsey, but I want those giant All the Rage earrings! I love the colors and the filigree design, so pretty!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did your BCBG star bracelet look black without light on it? I just received it today and it looks black but I was expecting it to be pink like yours.  When I put it right under the light it does look a little pink though.


 Yeah the stones do look pretty dark in some light, and then purple/pink in others. That's the only thing I didn't like about the bracelet.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my bag last night. Love everything!!!!
> 
> ...


 LOVE THE DOGGIE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the bag of course.


----------



## maeiland (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Ugh, I need this tote in my life! So jealous.


----------



## Malia (Jul 27, 2012)

I want that too!  I saw it's no longer available though?  Are people still trading it, or all they all out?



> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ugh, I need this tote in my life! So jealous.


----------



## maeiland (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Malia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want that too!  I saw it's no longer available though?  Are people still trading it, or all they all out?


 It says Sold Out. Hopefully it'll come back in August.


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Malia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want that too!  I saw it's no longer available though?  Are people still trading it, or all they all out?





> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It says Sold Out. Hopefully it'll come back in August.


 I know LBB says that they don't typically re-stock items, but I have seen a few items come back. Do they re-stock popular items often?


----------



## maeiland (Jul 27, 2012)

Sadly my Doctor Bag must go back because i've discovered the threads holding the bag together are loose and easily pulled out. As I was putting my stuff in the bag I started to notice threads popping out everwhere, so disappointed.


----------



## maeiland (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know LBB says that they don't typically re-stock items, but I have seen a few items come back. Do they re-stock popular items often?


 I honestly don't know as i've only been a member for a short time. I've seen quite a few items restock but I don't know if that's common.


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sadly my Doctor Bag must go back because i've discovered the threads holding the bag together are loose and easily pulled out. As I was putting my stuff in the bag I started to notice threads popping out everwhere, so disappointed.


 That is so disappointing!


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I honestly don't know as i've only been a member for a short time. I've seen quite a few items restock but I don't know if that's common.


 I'm new as well so I don't know how common it is. I am dying for the JUKO bamboo bangles to come back but I doubt they will. I want the turquoise &amp; orange SO BAD!


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 27, 2012)

I've only been doing lbb for 3 months, but during that time there has only been the rare occasion that they restock popular items. Mostly it's one or two that have been returned. So if you see it in the gallery but there is only one of it, it's probably a return, and hopefully doesn't have anything wrong with it, but that it wasn't their style or something like that. I knew my Deux Lux Sammy bag was probably a return, but I see nothing wrong with it and am definitely keeping it! I'm thinking because it's a tote, they were expecting it to be a big bag, but I checked the dimensions and knew it was a smaller tote when I was trading and am happy with the size.


----------



## Delicia (Jul 27, 2012)

Yup, it's really funny when I see things show up back in the gallery that I know are returns of mine, and then someone will try and trade them with me again!

Out of all the things I've returned I don't think there are any that have had faults, it's always just been because it hasn't been my style or suited me, I've been lucky!


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've only been doing lbb for 3 months, but during that time there has only been the rare occasion that they restock popular items. Mostly it's one or two that have been returned. So if you see it in the gallery but there is only one of it, it's probably a return, and hopefully doesn't have anything wrong with it, but that it wasn't their style or something like that. I knew my Deux Lux Sammy bag was probably a return, but I see nothing wrong with it and am definitely keeping it! I'm thinking because it's a tote, they were expecting it to be a big bag, but I checked the dimensions and knew it was a smaller tote when I was trading and am happy with the size.





> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup, it's really funny when I see things show up back in the gallery that I know are returns of mine, and then someone will try and trade them with me again!
> 
> Out of all the things I've returned I don't think there are any that have had faults, it's always just been because it hasn't been my style or suited me, I've been lucky!


 Yep, same here. I returned my Kenneth Cole green &amp; yellow bead bracelet. It was really pretty but too big for my wrist. I think it's back in the gallery now.


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've only been doing lbb for 3 months, but during that time there has only been the rare occasion that they restock popular items. Mostly it's one or two that have been returned. So if you see it in the gallery but there is only one of it, it's probably a return, and hopefully doesn't have anything wrong with it, but that it wasn't their style or something like that. I knew my Deux Lux Sammy bag was probably a return, but I see nothing wrong with it and am definitely keeping it! I'm thinking because it's a tote, they were expecting it to be a big bag, but I checked the dimensions and knew it was a smaller tote when I was trading and am happy with the size.


BTW Donna, LBB is giving me a credit for my broken ZAD cuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've had GREAT customer service, especially with Emily &amp; Stephanie.


----------



## maeiland (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> BTW Donna, LBB is giving me a credit for my broken ZAD cuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've had GREAT customer service, especially with Emily &amp; Stephanie.


 I just dealt with Emily in CS and she was able to send me prepaid label to send my Nila Doctor Bag back. All I had to do was send her some pictures of the bag. Very happy that I don't have to pay to ship it back and will probably stay clear of certain brands/items from now on.


----------



## turtlemomma (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just dealt with Emily in CS and she was able to send me prepaid label to send my Nila Doctor Bag back. All I had to do was send her some pictures of the bag. Very happy that I don't have to pay to ship it back and will probably stay clear of certain brands/items from now on.


 Mae, 

I have the Nila structured colorblock and it's been great.  But it did stink for 2 weeks.  I guess NA can be hit or miss.  Mine's held up well to use.  But now that I've heard all these stories about color and stink and threads, I think I will stick with the Maddens and BCBG's.  We'll see how the Big Buddha Thalia holds up!  I can't wait to get it.


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just dealt with Emily in CS and she was able to send me prepaid label to send my Nila Doctor Bag back. All I had to do was send her some pictures of the bag. Very happy that I don't have to pay to ship it back and will probably stay clear of certain brands/items from now on.


 That's awesome! After dealing with some pretty crappy CS reps in the beauty subscription world, it's a pleasure to deal with LBB.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 28, 2012)

I got another damaged item in my most recent bag (the Ali Khan colorblock necklace) and was really happy with their customer service, again. I had my exchange credit in less than a day.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 28, 2012)

*SO FREAKING HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## maeiland (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 
This Big Budda bag is gorgeous! 

Also where do I go on my account to see my return credits? Is it the same page as the referral credits?


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *SO FREAKING HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


 
THE MOST EPIC AMAZING BAG IN LBB HISTORY!!!! Total absolute fappitude! *faps*


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> THE MOST EPIC AMAZING BAG IN LBB HISTORY!!!! Total absolute fappitude! *faps*


 I thank you for making me hold out on trading for the things I super want til day 4/5 this time. lol. 



 I heart my Donna! I'm so ridiculously happy with everything.


----------



## LilacBunny (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I thank you for making me hold out on trading for the things I super want til day 4/5 this time. lol.
> ...


 Ah, so that is the trick? 

I specifically opened my bag with the Eiffel Tower necklace because it was about to sell out and I thought I'd get great offers. So far not so much.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LilacBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah, so that is the trick?
> 
> I specifically opened my bag with the Eiffel Tower necklace because it was about to sell out and I thought I'd get great offers. So far not so much.


 It worked out for me this time, don't know if it would always work out, but, I definitely recommend trying that technique! 



 I took a crazy amount of risks trading things I love. Normally, I get something I adore and DO NOT let go of it. lol. And wow, I would think that Eiffel Tower necklace would have amaaaaze offers on it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 28, 2012)

The Betsey Johnson rose gold bow ring and the Betsey Johnson big hearts bangle that used to be on LBB.


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *SO FREAKING HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


 Such a pretty bag!! Wow! Is it roomy inside?

Can you post a pic of how the Betsey bangle fits? I know you have small wrists and I do as well. 

I have the BCBG gold heart bracelet &amp; the ax max braided bracelet on the way. I just shipped my bag today. Although my trading skills do not rival yours &amp; Donna's, (and some other fabulous ladies on here!) I am happy with my bag! (I'm also getting the Spring Street Casablanca cuff &amp; the Carol Dauplaise turquoise pendant.)


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 28, 2012)

The Big Buddha bag is on the small side, but it fits on my shoulder still and is perfect for a night out! I'm very happy with it. For a tiny bag it's decently organized inside. It has two compartments separated by a zipper compartment in the middle and has a pocket on either side inside as well.

Will get a photo of that sparkly Betsey on my wrist in a bit!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LilacBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## LilacBunny (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think after a coveted item has been hard to get ahold of for a few days/weeks, people give up! lol. I wanted that Eiffel tower necklace so badly and offered everything but my soul for it for several straight days, no one bit, and I gave up.


 That does make sense. I'm just sitting patiently waiting for someone to sell their soul and no one is biting!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 28, 2012)

AMA983, this is how the Betsey bangle fits on my wrist. I wear it further up my arm, with other bangles in front of it, but there's definitely a lot of room when it falls down to the wrist. That said, it's not an annoying amount of room and I'd be fine wearing it by itself.


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AMA983, this is how the Betsey bangle fits on my wrist. I wear it further up my arm, with other bangles in front of it, but there's definitely a lot of room when it falls down to the wrist. That said, it's not an annoying amount of room and I'd be fine wearing it by itself.


 Adorable!! Thanks for posting Leilani! I might have to go after this in my next bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LilacBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyaK (Jul 28, 2012)

Here's the pictures of my LBB haul from the beginning of July. Everything is so much prettier in person!!


----------



## seap3 (Jul 28, 2012)

Love that red bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Unfortunately, the KJL necklace I got a couple weeks ago broke the first time I tried to wear it.  The chain did feel really cheap, but the crystal is so pretty.





I just emailed them.  For a $79 retail value, it should be a little sturdier than this.


----------



## seap3 (Jul 28, 2012)

I should post some pics of things I love too.  Here's my Steve Madden gold woven bag I just got.  Thanks Donna for trading it to me!  I really love it.  My pics tonight are not doing it justice (darn energy efficient bulbs), but it's so beautiful in person.  And feels very high quality.  I love the pink lining.





And this one's funny because the way I have it sitting makes it look like a smiley face.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello ladies! I've been lurking about here for a bit eyeballing everyones hauls. I was wondering if anyone knew how big the bcbg true love bracelet is?


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *paradoxnerd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hello ladies! I've been lurking about here for a bit eyeballing everyones hauls. I was wondering if anyone knew how big the bcbg true love bracelet is?


 I just got mine in the mail. It is actually too big for me. I have SUPER tiny wrists, though. 6.5 is my wrist size. Hope this helps.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 29, 2012)

Actually it does, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Shooby (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I should post some pics of things I love too.  Here's my Steve Madden gold woven bag I just got.  Thanks Donna for trading it to me!  I really love it.  My pics tonight are not doing it justice (darn energy efficient bulbs), but it's so beautiful in person.  And feels very high quality.  I love the pink lining.
> 
> ...


 This is a gorgeous bag!! Thanks for posting!

Does anyone yet have the woven orange miztique, the blue satchel miztique, or the white Nila woven bag? I'd love to see pics and/or hear feedback about them!


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LilacBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That does make sense. I'm just sitting patiently waiting for someone to sell their soul and no one is biting!


 Have you made any offers with it for things you want? You might not get the trade, but someone who does want it, will realize you're willing to trade it away and might make a decent 2 or more item offer. I'd throw out a few crazy offers $25-35 over the price of the necklace (bags, other jewelry, etc) and see what happens.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love that red bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 OH CRAP! I have that and haven't worn it yet. I guess I'll put it on and see if mine is sturdier.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I should post some pics of things I love too.  Here's my Steve Madden gold woven bag I just got.  Thanks Donna for trading it to me!  I really love it.  My pics tonight are not doing it justice (darn energy efficient bulbs), but it's so beautiful in person.  And feels very high quality.  I love the pink lining.
> 
> ...


 
You're very welcome. I was quite happy with the trade you offered too, so thank YOU! lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 29, 2012)

The Madden bag with the pink smiley is so cute! LOL.


----------



## seap3 (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OH CRAP! I have that and haven't worn it yet. I guess I'll put it on and see if mine is sturdier.


 They just got back to me (on Sunday!), and offered to send a replacement.  I'm happy with that.  They didn't ask for me to send the broken one back, so I'll probably just buy new higher quality chains for them both, maybe different lengths, and have 2 necklaces.  That seems fair to me since I'll have to spend money on new chains. 

I think someone else posted that their KJL necklace had a cheap looking chain too.  (was it the owl necklace?)  But hopefully yours is better - maybe I just got a bad one.


----------



## lushtoblush (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just got mine in the mail. It is actually too big for me. I have SUPER tiny wrists, though. 6.5 is my wrist size. Hope this helps.


 Oh nooo I have the heart one coming in the mail and I just measured my wrist at 5". It looks like It can be clasped tighter though? I will be so upset if it doesn't fit!! Especially since I could have traded it for a tote!!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll measure my wrists as soon as I can find my tape measure but I have both the BCBG star and heart and they both fit me fine and I have tiny wrists as well. Could they stand to fit even tighter? Yes. Are they falling off of my hand? No.

...BUT I do have long, skinny, hands with long skinny fingers (I'm a tall girl) as opposed to petite hands, with tiny skinny fingers, and that can definitely make a difference on if a bracelet falls right off of your hand or not.


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll measure my wrists as soon as I can find my tape measure but I have both the BCBG star and heart and they both fit me fine and I have tiny wrists as well. Could they stand to fit even tighter? Yes. Are they falling off of my hand? No.
> 
> ...BUT I do have long, skinny, hands with long skinny fingers (I'm a tall girl) as opposed to petite hands, with tiny skinny fingers, and that can definitely make a difference on if a bracelet falls right off of your hand or not.


 


> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh nooo I have the heart one coming in the mail and I just measured my wrist at 5". It looks like It can be clasped tighter though? I will be so upset if it doesn't fit!! Especially since I could have traded it for a tote!!!!


 
I should clarify that my wrists are 5.5in. I usually prefer to get bracelets that are 6.5in. Bangles are always too big for me. I have really petite skinny hands and fingers (ring size 4) . I am only 5'1"

 The BCBG bracelet ALMOST falls off my wrist. I am sad because they are SOOO cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chae1b2g (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi, everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am new here. Joined earlier today and wasn't planning on making my first post until my bag(s) came in, *BUT...................*





*L**AUREN CONRAD!!!!!*

Does anyone know if that is *really* her?! She has at least two posts about Little Black Bag on her blog, so I know she KNOWS about it. 'L' popped up in chat, posted her profile link and said she was trading everything in her bag. So that made me curious and I clicked the link &amp; that's where I read her name and her profile pic was posted. So, I submitted and offer and about FREAKED when she accepted. I got so excited, thinking if it really is the ACTUAL Lauren Conrad, and tried to take a screenshot of the cute little bag with the you got this/they got this stuff but I hit a key on my keyboard and it took me to a totally new website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thankfully I have the emails turned on and could take a screenshot that way. 

Sorry to ramble. Just curious if anyone knows if it is the famous Lauren Conrad or not? Thank you guys! Love it here and cannot wait to contribute my bags in the near future!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chae1b2g* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am new here. Joined earlier today and wasn't planning on making my first post until my bag(s) came in, *BUT...................*
> 
> ...


 It might be her because like you said she has been mentioning LBB lately but I would think they would give her a stylist page if it was the real her. It could just be another girl with the same name or worst case it's someone using her name to gain popularity while trading maybe?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *SO FREAKING HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


 


> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> THE MOST EPIC AMAZING BAG IN LBB HISTORY!!!! Total absolute fappitude! *faps*


 ^^^^ yes, I can't say it better than Donna did.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha, I'm so scared to open up another bag as I don't think I'll get anything half that good again.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, that's why I clarified things too. I can see how this bracelet wouldn't work if you have teeny wrists *and* teeny hands. Sad panda facey totally as these bracelets are just too cute.


----------



## chae1b2g (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It might be her because like you said she has been mentioning LBB lately but I would think they would give her a stylist page if it was the real her. It could just be another girl with the same name or worst case it's someone using her name to gain popularity while trading maybe?


 That's what I was thinking, too; somebody may be pretending to be her. That would really suck and I would hope that the company would fix that problem. Maybe they should do a 'verified' thing like Twitter? hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chae1b2g (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 I'm getting this bag and CANNOT wait!!! Everyone and their sister has tried to trade me out of it. Not gonna happen lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 30, 2012)

Still havent received my refund for the item I shipped back. Its been in their warehouses since Wednesday, but I didnt request tracking on what I shipped back (DUMB) so I'm not sure I'll ever get the money back. It was the Nica Sinead Tote Bag for $120 value. Does anyone still see it when they are trading? I get worried it was returned and they just didnt credit me. What are the chances it was lost in the mail?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lesson learned.


----------



## Delicia (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still havent received my refund for the item I shipped back. Its been in their warehouses since Wednesday, but I didnt request tracking on what I shipped back (DUMB) so I'm not sure I'll ever get the money back. It was the Nica Sinead Tote Bag for $120 value. Does anyone still see it when they are trading? I get worried it was returned and they just didnt credit me. What are the chances it was lost in the mail?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lesson learned.


 
I'm still waiting for credit on something I shipped back too... I'm just hoping maybe they are a little bit behind on credits or something. What did they say when you e-mailed them?


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jul 30, 2012)

I got a few of my LBBs in the mail recently and finally had a chance to take a few photos. So about the quality. My husband has the camera at work. The Juko bow necklace is super sparkly in person! So cute. The chain is pretty short (15in) I like it that length, though. The bangles are really pretty! My mom will love them! The skull ring/bracelet is a bit too big for me but I can make it work. My FAV item is the Big Buddha clutch/ wallet! It will be the perfect bag to take to Disney. I love that it has a crossbody strap and wristlet strap. Genius idea!


----------



## Jessica Stocker (Jul 30, 2012)

Does anyone have the Freestyle watch? Any photos or opinions?


----------



## Jessica Stocker (Jul 30, 2012)

Does anyone have the Freestyle watch? Any photos or opinions?


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still havent received my refund for the item I shipped back. Its been in their warehouses since Wednesday, but I didnt request tracking on what I shipped back (DUMB) so I'm not sure I'll ever get the money back. It was the Nica Sinead Tote Bag for $120 value. Does anyone still see it when they are trading? I get worried it was returned and they just didnt credit me. What are the chances it was lost in the mail?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lesson learned.


 I am sure you will get the credit. Did you email CS?


----------



## lushtoblush (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Booo that is sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Thanks for clarifying though because you did say "size 6.5" which made me think that it might be the size of the bracelet, not your wrist, but I wasn't sure. I'm in the same boat. 5'0" and size 4 or 4.5 ring. Darn it! I guess I will wait and see if it fits when it gets here and if not, maybe Ebay?


----------



## lushtoblush (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a few of my LBBs in the mail recently and finally had a chance to take a few photos. So about the quality. My husband has the camera at work. The Juko bow necklace is super sparkly in person! So cute. The chain is pretty short (15in) I like it that length, though. The bangles are really pretty! My mom will love them! The skull ring/bracelet is a bit too big for me but I can make it work. My FAV item is the Big Buddha clutch/ wallet! It will be the perfect bag to take to Disney. I love that it has a crossbody strap and wristlet strap. Genius idea!


 Oooh you got the gold and silver bangles! I offered over $75 for those at one point!


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Booo that is sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Thanks for clarifying though because you did say "size 6.5" which made me think that it might be the size of the bracelet, not your wrist, but I wasn't sure. I'm in the same boat. 5'0" and size 4 or 4.5 ring. Darn it! I guess I will wait and see if it fits when it gets here and if not, maybe Ebay?


 
Yeah, sorry about that. When I re read what I wrote, I realized I made it sound like my wrist was 6.5in. This is actually one of the first bracelets I have gotten from LBB that is too big. Gorjana, Juko, A.V Max bracelets have all been tiny enough for me. Also, the skull bracelets can be made tighter so they work well for small wrists, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes, they said it takes a certain amount of time to process. No confirmation yet on whether they received/credited. If we arent counting the weekend, then it isn't crazy, but I am assuming they are open on the weekends. I guess by tomorrow it will have been in their warehouse for at least a week. :/


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, they said it takes a certain amount of time to process. No confirmation yet on whether they received/credited. If we arent counting the weekend, then it isn't crazy, but I am assuming they are open on the weekends. I guess by tomorrow it will have been in their warehouse for at least a week. :/


 I would email them and request a status update.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a few of my LBBs in the mail recently and finally had a chance to take a few photos. So about the quality. My husband has the camera at work. The Juko bow necklace is super sparkly in person! So cute. The chain is pretty short (15in) I like it that length, though. The bangles are really pretty! My mom will love them! The skull ring/bracelet is a bit too big for me but I can make it work. My FAV item is the Big Buddha clutch/ wallet! It will be the perfect bag to take to Disney. I love that it has a crossbody strap and wristlet strap. Genius idea!


 Nice to know the clutch has a cross body strap! I want it now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would email them and request a status update.


 Ok I followed up with them. I wish I had gotten the tracking number now.. It was going from PA to Cali via snail mail, but it also was supposed to arrive Wednesday of last week at the latest, so that would still be a week in their warehouses. Here's to hoping it will be found!


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok I followed up with them. I wish I had gotten the tracking number now.. It was going from PA to Cali via snail mail, but it also was supposed to arrive Wednesday of last week at the latest, so that would still be a week in their warehouses. Here's to hoping it will be found!


 When I sent my return back, I emailed them to confirm they received it and Stephanie replied. She was super helpful.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I sent my return back, I emailed them to confirm they received it and Stephanie replied. She was super helpful.


 Yea they were very polite and pretty quick to reply the first time I emailed. Now I'm just worried it got lost in the mail or in their warehouse. Hoping they will help to find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maeiland (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea they were very polite and pretty quick to reply the first time I emailed. Now I'm just worried it got lost in the mail or in their warehouse. Hoping they will help to find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thats my worry too. I sent back an item on Saturday. I asked if it would have tracking on it and the post office lady said no, so I asked if I could do that and she said i'd have to pay for the entire shipping cost myself. I don't think so! I had a label emailed to me from LBB so I wouldn't have to pay to ship it so I was not going to pay just to have it tracked.


----------



## mysticalkisses (Jul 31, 2012)

Finally got my bag today! I'm happy with everything, I love the jewelry stand. The Kenneth Cole earrings are a little heavy for my taste but they will be okay for every once in a while. Sorry the quality isn't the best, I used my phone to take these pictures.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mysticalkisses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my bag today! I'm happy with everything, I love the jewelry stand. The Kenneth Cole earrings are a little heavy for my taste but they will be okay for every once in a while. Sorry the quality isn't the best, I used my phone to take these pictures.


 Those hearts are so to die for. Pictures do them no justice, they are soooo sparkley in person. That ring is gorgeous too!


----------



## stargirl01 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi, everyone!! I was wondering if anyone who received the Betsey Johnson gingham pearl and flower earrings wouldn't mind posting a picture of it? I saw a review for the regular gingham pearl earrings and those were huge!! If these are that big I definitely want to trade them. =/

These are the pearl and flower ones, btw http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/4164/betsey-johnson-gingham-pearl-flower-earrings


----------



## maeiland (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stargirl01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, everyone!! I was wondering if anyone who received the Betsey Johnson gingham pearl and flower earrings wouldn't mind posting a picture of it? I saw a review for the regular gingham pearl earrings and those were huge!! If these are that big I definitely want to trade them. =/
> 
> These are the pearl and flower ones, btw http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/4164/betsey-johnson-gingham-pearl-flower-earrings


 I'm pretty sure the pearl is going to be the same size. I found some measurements of the two earrings.

the pearl stud: 1/2" diameter ;  0.14 oz

the flower &amp; pearl: 1.8cm x 5cm ; 0.30 oz


----------



## glamigirl (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mysticalkisses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my bag today! I'm happy with everything, I love the jewelry stand. The Kenneth Cole earrings are a little heavy for my taste but they will be okay for every once in a while. Sorry the quality isn't the best, I used my phone to take these pictures.


 


> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Those hearts are so to die for. Pictures do them no justice, they are soooo sparkley in person. That ring is gorgeous too!


 

if you have a chance, could you take a similar pic with the heart earrings?


----------



## Honicakes (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sadly my Doctor Bag must go back because i've discovered the threads holding the bag together are loose and easily pulled out. As I was putting my stuff in the bag I started to notice threads popping out everwhere, so disappointed.


 I just sent mine back yesterday for many reasons including this one.  Mine not only had lots of loose threads, but there were also places where you could easily see glue meant to hold the thread together.  It just seemed very poorly made.  Plus I was very disappointed in the color as I really wanted turquoise and it was no where near what I would call turquoise.  I shipped mine via Fedex for $10 so it has tracking and hopefully it gets there quick and they apply my credit.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 2, 2012)

Here's the most recent bag I got (a week ago or so)...

Miztique wallet in saddle

Juko Apple necklace

BCBGeneration ring watch

Kenneth Cole wach

BCBGeneration earrings

Ali Khan Colorblock necklace

Everything's nice! The necklace was damaged, so they promptly got me an exchange credit.


----------



## maeiland (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Honicakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just sent mine back yesterday for many reasons including this one.  Mine not only had lots of loose threads, but there were also places where you could easily see glue meant to hold the thread together.  It just seemed very poorly made.  Plus I was very disappointed in the color as I really wanted turquoise and it was no where near what I would call turquoise.  I shipped mine via Fedex for $10 so it has tracking and hopefully it gets there quick and they apply my credit.


 I sent mine Saturday afternoon through USPS with no tracking. I received an email saying I had received my credit yesterday around 5pm (3pm PST) I was very surprised it was so fast because it seems like people are always waiting forever for their credits.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Aug 2, 2012)

I finally got my credit. I guess there was an "issue in the warehouse" and it hadnt been credited. Well, I'm just glad that CS was helpful and polite and that it wasn't lost in the mail. Lesson learned!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was so tempted to trade for that purple watch in my last bag. It's soooo cute!


----------



## mysticalkisses (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sure, they are so pretty in person, its hard to get a good picture of them. Hopefully these help! 













You can also see a picture and a video of them on amazon http://www.amazon.com/CZ-Kenneth-Jay-Lane-Sparkling/dp/B005YAIDOQ


----------



## glamigirl (Aug 2, 2012)

thank you for the great pics, it really helped!!^^  there sooo pretty on you and leilani, but i'm so used to much smaller earrings.  decisions,decisions


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 3, 2012)

I got my 2nd LBB! I received:

1- a.v. max Braided Bracelet
2- Spring Street Casablanca Flower Cuff
3- BCBGeneration Heart Bracelet
4- Carol Dauplaise Turquoise Pendant

There have been many photos of the BCBG &amp; av max bracelets, so I'm just going to post photos of the necklace &amp; cuff. Sorry these aren't the best quality - they were taken with my phone.

I was pleasantly surprised with the quality of the cuff. My wrists measure 6" so the cuff slides down to my wrist and becomes a bit bulky, but it's gorgeous and will go with so much of my wardrobe. The center stones aren't pink - they are clear.

Edit: I tried this on and noticed the side with the single (big) flower is heavier and keeps sliding around my wrist. I might need to return this one, although it's so pretty. 

The necklace is on the longest setting. It's so pretty &amp; well made. I would love to see more Carol Dauplaise jewelry on LBB!


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I adore that watch!! It looks like great quality. And I love the color of the Miztique. Gorgeous.


----------



## FireNRice (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my 2nd LBB! I received:
> 
> ...


 Wow!  That necklace is gorgeous in person!  I wish I would've seen this earlier before I traded some items down =/


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 5, 2012)

Seeeriously, if I had any idea that Carol Duplaise necklace was that freakin' gorgeous I would have kept it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow!  That necklace is gorgeous in person!  I wish I would've seen this earlier before I traded some items down =/





> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seeeriously, if I had any idea that Carol Duplaise necklace was that freakin' gorgeous I would have kept it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I didn't think much of it until a saw a review on youtube and thought it was GORGEOUS. I hope LBB brings more back.


----------



## DaniLeslie (Aug 5, 2012)

I went to TJMaxx today and wanted to share the Deux Lux bags I found on clearance! The pink bow one is my favorite. It is so big and so roomy! I love the pocket on the front. The fuschia color is to die for! The striped one is super cute and spunky. I like my other duffles better with the leather and sequins, though.

The big pink one was on clearance for $22 and the striped was on clearance for $20. I looked for some wallets but didn't have any luck.

Hope you enjoy the photos. Get to TJMaxx if you have one close by!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to TJMaxx today and wanted to share the Deux Lux bags I found on clearance! The pink bow one is my favorite. It is so big and so roomy! I love the pocket on the front. The fuschia color is to die for! The striped one is super cute and spunky. I like my other duffles better with the leather and sequins, though.
> 
> ...


 AMAZING DEALS! I adore the pink!!


----------



## Zbeautyfl (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to TJMaxx today and wanted to share the Deux Lux bags I found on clearance! The pink bow one is my favorite. It is so big and so roomy! I love the pocket on the front. The fuschia color is to die for! The striped one is super cute and spunky. I like my other duffles better with the leather and sequins, though.
> 
> ...


 
OMG! this bow bag is beauutifulll great find girl!


----------



## Leggy Meggy (Aug 6, 2012)

Got three bags in the mail last week... here are my crappily taken photos.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Bag #1


----------



## Leggy Meggy (Aug 6, 2012)

Bag #2


----------



## Leggy Meggy (Aug 6, 2012)

Bag 3


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 6, 2012)

Got my newest bag today. Really happy with everything in it!









The Spring Street Maharaja Palace stretch bracelet. Super cute and colorful. It's all tied together with that brown ribbon, but it'd be super easy to untie the ribbon and wear them separately, too. I'





R&amp;Em Leopard hobo in Storm and She&amp;Josh tote in Cobalt.

Love them both! The R&amp;Em is HUGE, which I love. The studs are super cute. It has a magnetic closure and several pockets.





The She &amp; Josh is such a pretty color. I love that there are two pockets on the front as well as a zipper on the back and several inside.





Probably one of my favorite bags to date


----------



## teegardenbr (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to TJMaxx today and wanted to share the Deux Lux bags I found on clearance! The pink bow one is my favorite. It is so big and so roomy! I love the pocket on the front. The fuschia color is to die for! The striped one is super cute and spunky. I like my other duffles better with the leather and sequins, though.
> 
> ...


 Oh my god. I am so in love!


----------



## Zbeautyfl (Aug 6, 2012)

Thinking about returning bracelet and necklace, I love everything else!


----------



## maeiland (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Zbeautyfl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The bracelet is cute but I feel like it could come unhooked if you're not paying attention, especially if you have really small wrists.


----------



## SweetDea (Aug 6, 2012)

My first Little Black Bag! I love everything I got except for the necklace. I just don't like the waved texture because I don't quite like how it looks on.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Aug 6, 2012)

Love that juko bracelet, I have all 3 coming to me! And that watch looks much nicer than I expected.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Zbeautyfl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is the Juko bracelet adjustable?


----------



## Delicia (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to TJMaxx today and wanted to share the Deux Lux bags I found on clearance! The pink bow one is my favorite. It is so big and so roomy! I love the pocket on the front. The fuschia color is to die for! The striped one is super cute and spunky. I like my other duffles better with the leather and sequins, though.
> 
> ...


 I went down to my TJ MAXX but no luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was soooo wishing they had either of those two. I love Deux Lux, you got a major find there girl! So lucky!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Zbeautyfl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The watch and truelove look great stacked together.


----------



## Zbeautyfl (Aug 6, 2012)

no not adjustable at all, not even very stretchy, cute but im returning it, i wish it was a little looser on me.


----------



## Zbeautyfl (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Love that juko bracelet, I have all 3 coming to me! And that watch looks much nicer than I expected.


 It is cute, just wish it had more room it looks like a hair tie on me. The watch is sooo nicely made very cute!



> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the Juko bracelet adjustable?


 No not at all...not even streatchy :/ WHich is why I am returning it, a little too tight on me



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The watch and truelove look great stacked together.


 Yes! I love it =)



> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The bracelet is cute but I feel like it could come unhooked if you're not paying attention, especially if you have really small wrists.


it is actually very nicely made I don't see it coming unhooked when u hook it on it clicks like the hook grabs it i dunno if that makes sense lol


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey Zbeautyfl, mind telling us how big your wrists are/how long the juko bracelet is?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Zbeautyfl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no not adjustable at all, not even very stretchy, cute but im returning it, i wish it was a little looser on me.


 Thank you for the info! Bummer it doesn't fit the way you want it to : (


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 7, 2012)

Does anyone know the quality of the Spring Street Pastel Dreams Glass Earrings? Or, better yet - anyone have pics?


----------



## Zbeautyfl (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey Zbeautyfl, mind telling us how big your wrists are/how long the juko bracelet is?


sure =) my wrist is about 7 inches around. its hard to measure the bracelet but i would guess maybe 7.5- 7.75 inches I think i have an average wrist, not small but not big.


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Aug 7, 2012)

I wish I'd have taken pictures of all my LBBs (I read this thread religiously, never heard of it until I came here and ended up with FIVE, yes FIVE bags in July!

I have two accounts (no, I do not trade with myself) and I just sent five items that I wasn't crazy about back today for credit. I hope it gets processed ASAP, because there is so much I want right now and I can't wait to open two BIG bags just as soon as I can.

Thanks, guys, for my newest addiction.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Zbeautyfl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> sure =) my wrist is about 7 inches around. its hard to measure the bracelet but i would guess maybe 7.5- 7.75 inches I think i have an average wrist, not small but not big.


 Thank you! I was worried you were one of those bird-boned super skinny wrists and it was too fitted on you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I appreciate the info, now I can breathe easily, haha.  The bracelets will definitely fit me, hooray!


----------



## jvothuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Whooo! Super happy about everything in my bag. I need to get some links taken out of the watch, but luckily I just so happen to work at a mall. So tomorrow I'm going to drop it off at Fast Fix before my shift and then pick it up after!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jvothuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So in love with that watch omg &lt;3


----------



## Misschelly (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^^^ Me too!!! ^^^^^ That watch is perfect in every way so sad I skipped on it.... The perks of working at a mall, hope it turns out great!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 8, 2012)

My latest. A few more pics of the hobo are on my blog.


----------



## maeiland (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My latest. A few more pics of the hobo are on my blog.


 I just love this bag. I can't wait for mine to get here, it should be shipping today.


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My latest. A few more pics of the hobo are on my blog.


 LOVE the hobo, KC earrings and the SS bracelet!! How does the SS bracelet fit? It looks like great quality. Tried to get it in my bag and failed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOVE the hobo, KC earrings and the SS bracelet!! How does the SS bracelet fit? It looks like great quality. Tried to get it in my bag and failed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It's really, really snug on me. My wrists aren't dainty but they aren't huge either. It's so pretty though!


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 8, 2012)

Little Black Bag:



     

     

    

     
My bag just ended and I feel like part of me is missing lol (This is my second bag)

Sunglasses--125

Candle--50

Tote--58

Total Value: 233


----------



## Honicakes (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My latest. A few more pics of the hobo are on my blog.


 Please tell me/us how you turn 4 items into 9?  I assume you must have gotten offers for multi item trades - but still I had several of those items in my bag during this week and while I was able to trade up with them I definitely did not get multi-item trade offers.  What am I doing wrong?  LOL


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Honicakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please tell me/us how you turn 4 items into 9?  I assume you must have gotten offers for multi item trades - but still I had several of those items in my bag during this week and while I was able to trade up with them I definitely did not get multi-item trade offers.  What am I doing wrong?  LOL


 I had those blue sunnies when they were really popular, so I think I accepted a 3 item trade for them. I accepted a $68 handbag offer for the gold heart bracelet that I turned into the $125 sunnies that I eventually turned into another multiple item trade.


----------



## Zbeautyfl (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My latest. A few more pics of the hobo are on my blog.


I love how you visually show us what you started with and what u ended with awesome! I would LOVE too seee the jewelry on u =)


----------



## Zbeautyfl (Aug 8, 2012)

lol I know i worry about bracelets fitting right all the time. I love being able to help each other out on this forum =)


----------



## 4loveofmakeup (Aug 8, 2012)

Did anyone else receive a defective bath mat? Here is what mine looks like




Such a bummer, wondering if they are all a little off center?





And such a good haul GirlyEnthusiast, so jealous of all your pretty stuff!!!!


----------



## maeiland (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *4loveofmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else receive a defective bath mat? Here is what mine looks like
> 
> ...


 Definitely contact LBB with the picture so you can get credit for it. I'm very ocd about things being centered and looking at this mat really bothers me


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My latest. A few more pics of the hobo are on my blog.


 



 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love the bracelets and hobo. So sexeh.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Zbeautyfl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love how you visually show us what you started with and what u ended with awesome! I would LOVE too seee the jewelry on u =)


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll have to take some arm candy pics with my dozens of accumulated LBB bracelets lol.



> Originally Posted by *4loveofmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else receive a defective bath mat? Here is what mine looks like
> 
> ...


 LOL that is so weird! I really wish they had a little better quality control in their shipping warehouse.



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you sweet cheeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## giraffeonskates (Aug 8, 2012)

I received my first Little Black Bag last week! I've just finished my second bag today and I have to say, I'm not very good at the trading up game - I love to play for keeps, hah!

But here's what I got in my first bag -





I'm keeping everything but the bangle, which I got stuck with at the last minute. The bag is cute, easy to carry, but definitely not big enough to hold a notebook. Which is definitely my excuse for opening that second bag...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 8, 2012)

SOOOO excited to get that hobo, omg! I'm jealous of your bracelets, as well!


----------



## turtlemomma (Aug 8, 2012)

I have to say that when I got my big Buddha Thalia, I was initially really disappointed.  It looked better in the picture.  Sorry for the slightly blurry top handle - it kept falling over. 





I was disappointed because the nude colored section is made from a different material.  The label says cotton, but it's got some shiny metallic threads woven in, and I thought it looked a little cheesy.  I'm not the best with the camera, the best I could do to capture it is here: 





But after using this bag for a week, it is growing on me, and I decided that I am happy with it. The other thing is that the flowers are not sewn on at the edges.  So, I have read that they tend to fray.  You can see that the nude part is sewn around the flower, but doesn't touch it. This leaves a 1/4-1/8 inch edge exposed around each flower.  I can see how this may lead to fraying. I would just expect better than that for a price tag of $95.  Boy am I glad I did not pay full price.  Also, it's true, as other reviewers say. The zippers on the side come down all the time.  It does make the inside easier to access, but also means the pockets on the inside are not usable.  I have considered sewing the zippers shut, but decided I'd rather leave them open and use a smaller bag inside to organize my things. This bag truly is gigantic, but that's one of the selling points for me. Now I have a bag where I can throw in whatever I want and not worry about running out of space.

I also got the BCBGeneration Karlie Striped tote. I got it because I thought the colors were fun, but I am kind of regretting it because the material has a kind of home-spun look to it. Nothing wrong with that, it's just not my usual style.  I usually have more of a refined look going on.  But I figure it's a summer tote, and I am using this opportunity to cheaply try out things that are outside of my usual style.  So, maybe this will grow on me as well.  The quality is great and the colors are beautiful.









And the rest of my bag, the blue Juko single wrap, great quality but not my style and too big for my puny wrists.  RJ Graziano bracelet, also great quality, fits my tiny wrists, but is not my style, and the AV hoop earrings.  These are huge. I guess I never read the description and assumed the were 1 inch or so diameter.  No, they are two inches in diameter and also 3/4 inch wide.  Too big for my taste.  But they look nice.  I think the quality is there. They are much shinier than my pic shows.









I hope someone finds this helpful!


----------



## TamSumner (Aug 8, 2012)

I've got that bcbgeneration watch in my bag now.. I like it BUT I traded away my Gorjana earrings for it &amp; I'm regretting it! If anyone wants to trade, let me know! I've also got the brown echo beach tote if someone would be interested in a trade for that also!


----------



## TamSumner (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh and I'd trade the watch for 2 smalleritems.. Doesn't HAVE to be the Gorjana earrings, but I do really want those! Thanks!


----------



## Misschelly (Aug 9, 2012)

I plan to open a bag tomorrow I will try for your Gorjana earrings... Anything else you have your eye on in case I have no luck? Loving the BCB watch...


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOVE the hobo, KC earrings and the SS bracelet!! How does the SS bracelet fit? It looks like great quality. Tried to get it in my bag and failed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's really, really snug on me. My wrists aren't dainty but they aren't huge either. It's so pretty though!


 Do you mind saying what size your wrists are? If not, that's fine!


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *turtlemomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love the RJ bracelet! Would you be able to post a pic of it on your wrist?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do you mind saying what size your wrists are? If not, that's fine!


 Not at all. I don't know how accurate this is because I just tied a cord around my wrist and measured it with a ruler, but it was right under 7".


----------



## turtlemomma (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the RJ bracelet! Would you be able to post a pic of it on your wrist?


 My wrist measures about 6 inches at the narrowest... and it's not tight, it's just that the extra has been pulled by gravity down to under my wrist. I didn't think to take a different angle, now I know for next time!


----------



## seap3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Has anyone else gotten the Miztique tote yet?  I just received mine, and the outside pocket is stitched upwards with the handles.  




  So it's definitely not useful for me since I need at least one small pocket for keys or a phone so I can grab them quickly.

This is as much pocket as there is to put stuff in.  The rest of it is there, but sewn upwards with the handles.  I wonder if it's just mine or a problem with all of them.  Kind of disappointing because I opened a 2nd account just to get this bag.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Aug 9, 2012)

That stinks, seap!  I'll be getting one soon, I'll be sure to check that out.  What do you think of the bag, otherwise?  Can you post pics?


----------



## lapka (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *turtlemomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say that when I got my big Buddha Thalia, I was initially really disappointed.  It looked better in the picture.  Sorry for the slightly blurry top handle - it kept falling over.
> 
> ...


 This is extremely useful! Thank you! I have the double-wrap Juko bracelet coming to me, and I really hope it's not too big for my just under 6" wrist.


----------



## lapka (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *turtlemomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say that when I got my big Buddha Thalia, I was initially really disappointed.  It looked better in the picture.  Sorry for the slightly blurry top handle - it kept falling over.
> 
> ...


 Not sure why the moderator had to post my thing twice. I'm editing the second one. Can't find the option to delete.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seap3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Here are a few pics - sorry I can't post better quality ones.  After my kids broke my 2nd digital camera I just gave up and only use my phone now.

this is everything I got in the bag.  It's the original items with no trading.  I already had my main bag open and trading was already crazy &amp; time consuming, so since I liked the hat &amp; the earrings were pretty I just shipped it.  

Even though the description on lbb says gray, it really is more beige/tan.  The lining has a little bit of olive green tinge to it.









Close-up of stitching &amp; metal feet





Earrings - may be a little big for me, and they feel a little cheap,but I think I'll keep them.  I don't know for sure though.  They are a little more dull than I expected from the pics.  These pics make them look more shiny than they really are too.


----------



## JessLR (Aug 9, 2012)

This is my 1st LBB..





Freestyle Adrenaline Watch





Street Level colorblock tote

I love this tote. The brown is darker in real life and the pink has sort of an orange tint to it. It's hard to capture...





I am returning the yellow watch. I was hoping it would be more of a neon color.


----------



## JessLR (Aug 9, 2012)

Here is my first LBB...





Freestyle Adrenaline Watch





Street Level colorblock tote

The brown is a bit darker in person. The pink has sort of an orange-y tint to it. It definitely doesn't look like it does online.





I'm returning the yellow...I thought it would be more of a neon shade.


----------



## JessLR (Aug 9, 2012)

Here is my first LBB...





Freestyle Adrenaline Watch





Street Level colorblock tote

The brown is a bit darker in person. The pink has sort of an orange-y tint to it. It definitely doesn't look like it does online.





I'm returning the yellow...I thought it would be more of a neon shade.


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not at all. I don't know how accurate this is because I just tied a cord around my wrist and measured it with a ruler, but it was right under 7".


 That's not big at all and you said the spring street bracelet is tight?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe it will become more comfortable as you wear it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *turtlemomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My wrist measures about 6 inches at the narrowest... and it's not tight, it's just that the extra has been pulled by gravity down to under my wrist. I didn't think to take a different angle, now I know for next time!


 I ADORE THIS BRACELET! So gorgeous!! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## lunadust (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I really wanted that bag


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are a few pics - sorry I can't post better quality ones.  After my kids broke my 2nd digital camera I just gave up and only use my phone now.
> 
> ...


 That bag is beautiful! Is it still on the site?! LOVE. Also - the earrings are really cute!


----------



## camillealise (Aug 9, 2012)

here is a picture of my first LBB. everything is amazing! love love love


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's not big at all and you said the spring street bracelet is tight?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe it will become more comfortable as you wear it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It's REALLY tight, like uncomfortably tight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## turtlemomma (Aug 10, 2012)

OMG the Koret Striped Sensation is amazing.


----------



## turtlemomma (Aug 10, 2012)

The wristlet is pretty awesome, the strap is long enough to be used as a shoulder strap if you want.  The Kenneth Cole necklace is made of silvery-rainbow beads (depending on how the light hits it.) It's very pretty, but not dainty at all. The beetle earrings are not dainty, but the garden necklace kind of is.  Sorry, forgot the giftcard for sizing this morning!


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's not big at all and you said the spring street bracelet is tight?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe it will become more comfortable as you wear it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's REALLY tight, like uncomfortably tight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh no!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Are you going to return it?


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's REALLY tight, like uncomfortably tight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aw, that makes me sad because my wrists are just a smidge under 7', too. I have the Spring Street Maharaja Palace stretch bracelets and a couple of them are snug, too (but not unwearably so), but I had my eye on that bracelet. Sigh. Oh well!


 It makes me sad too! My wrists are 6" so it might fit a tad looser but I would still be nervous to get it.


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *turtlemomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG the Koret Striped Sensation is amazing.


 Seriously gorgoues. I have the Deux Lux Bowery Passport Wallet coming to me and I had an offer to trade for that tote. That tote is worth almost $100! I was tempted, and was getting INSANE offers for the Deu Lux, but I opened my bag for it, so it wasn't going anywhere. I know the LBB trading gurus would probably have told me to trade it for the Koret but I was in love with the Deux Lux and I need a new wallet!


----------



## turtlemomma (Aug 10, 2012)

Keep what you like!  And the Deux Lux is super cute. If I needed a wallet, I would have kept it.  Now I have a ton of purses.  Hopefully that means I will NOT open another bag until around Sept 1st.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aw, that makes me sad because my wrists are just a smidge under 7', too. I have the Spring Street Maharaja Palace stretch bracelets and a couple of them are snug, too (but not unwearably so), but I had my eye on that bracelet. Sigh. Oh well!





> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh no!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Are you going to return it?





> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It makes me sad too! My wrists are 6" so it might fit a tad looser but I would still be nervous to get it.


 I think 6" would be alright but you definitely won't have much wiggle room. I looked at the diameter measurement on the lbb page and it was only 2" or something like that. I'm pondering whether to return it, gift it, or have wrist reduction surgery lmao.


----------



## seap3 (Aug 10, 2012)

So do you think a bag with a zipper pocket sewn shut is still 'usable"?  I guess it is, but if I was shopping at a store, I would never purchase a bag with the outer zipper pocket sewn shut, no matter how much it was discounted.

So I'm a little miffed about the response I got from lbb about the Miztique bag.  All they said was they didn't have any more available, but it was still usable so I'd probably want to keep it.  But if I didn't I could return it.  No mention of them paying for return shipping.  I really think they should - I shouldn't have to spend $10 to ship the bag back.  

Really not happy at all.  Yeah, it's still "usable", but so is a grocery sack.  It's cute,but I put my phone &amp; keys in the outer pocket so I can reach them quickly.  It's so annoying to have to dig around a bag with one big compartment to answer your phone.  So while I can keep it, I highly doubt I'll use it much.






I think my lbb addiction has been cured.

But then maybe I'm just cranky.  I recently ordered a cute bag from another site, specifically because I loved the lining, and when it arrived it had a different lining.  There response was 'sometimes the manufacturer changes the lining", and no offer to pay to return it.  Good CS is really important to me, and I believe items should be as they are pictured and FULLY functional.  Otherwise they should be sold "as is" (which I never buy).


----------



## turtlemomma (Aug 10, 2012)

Aww, that's no good.  If you take it to an alterations place, they can easily add a new pocket to that for you, the lining would obviously be different, but I would guess it would not be too expensive, and one good thing is that you can choose the depth of the pocket custom for that stuff that you will keep in it.


----------



## seap3 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *turtlemomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww, that's no good.  If you take it to an alterations place, they can easily add a new pocket to that for you, the lining would obviously be different, but I would guess it would not be too expensive, and one good thing is that you can choose the depth of the pocket custom for that stuff that you will keep in it.


 Hmm, I wonder how much it would cost.  Right now the pocket is sewn upwards with the handles, and I've looked at it and there is no way to get it unstuck from them without completely dismantling the whole purse.  I've done quite a bit of sewing, and it looks like the pocket was sewn to the outside first, then the handles, then the inner lining, so unfortunately there is no easy way to get to those stitches.

I know I'm being fussy - it's just disappointing.  I guess I'm going to think about it over the weekend.  I was ready to just send the whole bag back and get a refund.  This was going to be my last bag for awhile because we needed to start saving some money, so I really wanted to love it.


----------



## chae1b2g (Aug 10, 2012)

I got my first LBB boxes in the mail yesterday!!

Link removed by admin

*Koret Let it Shine Tote
*Big Buddah Sequin Drawstring Bag
*Betsey Johnson Mod Netal Sunglasses
*BCBGeneration Studs &amp; Zippers Bracelet
*Street Level Animal Messenger Bag
*Steve Madden Round Frame Bling Sunglasses
*All the Rage earrings

I'll post the photos in here later, but I'm running out the door to let my kids play outside while it's pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## turtlemomma (Aug 10, 2012)

I was thinking they would just take say the first 1/2 inch of fabric, cut it there, and attach a pocket to it from there.  Kind of Frankenstein it. The actual pocket would therefore have two different fabrics.  It would be much easier than taking the bag apart, and therefore cheaper.  Otherwise, the bag is so cute!  I would totally get that done and keep it. I love that it has feet.  And it's a Koret, like my stripe sensation, so I'm guessing the actual materials that the bag is made of are pretty nice.  It is disappointing that LBB didn't offer to help you though. I would consider that a manufacturer's defect. (Maybe contact Koret?)


----------



## seap3 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *turtlemomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was thinking they would just take say the first 1/2 inch of fabric, cut it there, and attach a pocket to it from there.  Kind of Frankenstein it. The actual pocket would therefore have two different fabrics.  It would be much easier than taking the bag apart, and therefore cheaper.  Otherwise, the bag is so cute!  I would totally get that done and keep it. I love that it has feet.  And it's a Koret, like my stripe sensation, so I'm guessing the actual materials that the bag is made of are pretty nice.  It is disappointing that LBB didn't offer to help you though. I would consider that a manufacturer's defect. (Maybe contact Koret?)


 Good idea.  I didn't even think of trying to "Frankenstein" it - lol  

thanks for talking me down from my lbb anger 



  Still not thrilled that I'll have to spend time and money trying to fix this though.


----------



## TamSumner (Aug 10, 2012)

I ended up trading the watch &amp; now have the Nila Anthony studded tote. I really like it. I'm hoping I can still get the 3 star Gorjana earrings though!


----------



## seap3 (Aug 10, 2012)

So I know I've been overly dramatic, but I thought I'd post my partial fix of the miztique bag just in case anyone else has the same problem.  The stitching was also coming out at the bottom of one of the other inner pockets, so since I was getting my sewing box out I thought I'd tackle the sewn-up pocket. too

I discovered you could just take out one line of stitching to access the inside.  Then I took out some of the stitching around the back handles.





And look!  A functional pocket magically appears...





I could attempt to resew it with my machine, but I think I'm going to just take it in.  I'm worried my machine wouldn't be able to handle the thick material and would just make it ugly.  

I'm curious to see if anyone else's bags have this same defect.  Not too bad to repair (well, I guess I'll find out when I get the quote from the repair shop).


----------



## chae1b2g (Aug 11, 2012)

My first three LBB boxes came in on the same day.... lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Koret Let it Shine Tote - $108*



















*Steve Madden Round Frame Bling Sunglasses - $36*







*BCBGeneration Studs &amp; Zippers Bracelet - $18*







*Street Level Animal Messenger Bag - $70





*

*

*​ 
 ​ *All the Rage earrings - $20 (gifted to me by a girl named J C in the chat so I could get the above bag; THANKS!!)



*

*Betsey Johnson Mod Metal Sunglasses - $60





*

*Big Buddha Sequin Drawstring Bag - $80*

*



*

 ​  ​ *I can make the photos larger if needed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*​


----------



## chae1b2g (Aug 11, 2012)

*Koret Let it Shine Tote - $80*​  ​ 
I love this bag! It is so pretty in person &amp; feels like durable material:
 





It has a perforated look to it:





Along with the nice chrome-like handles, it has a long shoulder strap:





Cute removable mirror inside:






The inside is GORGEOUS and very spacious:


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Aug 11, 2012)

Got my 3rd LBB in this morning and it was like Christmas!!  Disclaimer: I opened this bag w the Steve Madden satchel and had 4 return credits.  Also, sorry for the meh quality of the photos, I snapped these w my iPhone.





Most of the jewelry items I got.  LOVE the 3 juko bracelets, the gold chevron cuff is amazing!  The long green necklace is not as jade green as I expected and more marbled, so I may return that.  And the white and gold fabric necklace is shorter than I'd like...so that's probably going back too.  The tribal necklace I JUST saw at Macy's for $30+ so I'm glad I was able to get it on LBB for way less (also only priced at $16 on the site).





LOVE the iPhone case!  It also comes w a black silicone inner case, and then this plastic one snaps on outside.  The topeka blush is great, and the salt and pepper pugs are too cute!  I may just use them on my bookshelf instead of for salt and pepper.  The spike cuff is more of a gunmetal than a silver.  Which is awesome.





Someone already posted lots of pics of this bag on here, so I won't bore you with more...but yeah.  Love this bag.  The color is definitely more of a putty than a "grey" as stated, which I really like.





Finally, my main item!  Love. love love love.  A great cognac color w lots of gold hardware, and a great everyday bag.  The long strap is the best part, you can keep it very long or hook it onto itself to make it shorter.









Hope these pics help, let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## seap3 (Aug 11, 2012)

So is your pocket on the Miztique bag ok?


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Aug 11, 2012)

Nothing wrong with the pocket, seap3. I think you just had bad luck with your tote.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seap3 (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Nothing wrong with the pocket, seap3. I think you just had bad luck with your tote.


 Glad your's is ok 



 , (well, maybe a bit jealous 



).  I guess someone just  fell asleep while sewing mine.  I'll get mine back in just under 2 weeks and it'll cost $6 for them to re-sew.

I really love the pics of the brown Steve Madden bag - wish I had gotten that while I had the chance.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Aug 12, 2012)

The steve madden bag is great I carried it today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if it makes you feel better, my tote has so dark sticky spots on the back that look like glue or something. I'm trying to use a kneaded eraser to remove them.


----------



## blushingsooner (Aug 12, 2012)

Got my first LBB in the mail yesterday!! 

I got the Echo Beach Tote ($58), Steve Madden Zebra Tote ($98) and finally the Steve Madden Leopard Print Sunglasses ($40)









Both totes are GINORMOUS!  I assumed the Beach Tote would be a nice size but I for some reason envisioned the steve madden tote being much smaller than what it really is.  I still love it though!


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Aug 13, 2012)

Blushingsooner, that echo tote is huge!  Really nice though, I had it a few times in my last bag.  Looks great for the beach.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Aug 13, 2012)

I got my second LBB in the mail today here is the Kenneth Cole white and blue watch set, all the rage fabric necklace, and all the rage beaded collar necklace.  The Blue band is much more green ish blue in person than it is in the photos.

The back of the watch has a red slash threw it not sure why it's there but I think I can get it off looks like it's from a sharpie marker.

Also I was supposed to get two of the same Kenneth Cole watches (one for me one for my sister) but they only sent one so I'm waiting to hear back from LBB customer service.


----------



## seap3 (Aug 13, 2012)

Are you sure that the red slash isn't on the plastic covering?  That looks vaguely familiar to me.  I remember having to peel some plastic off a watch recently.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you sure that the red slash isn't on the plastic covering?  That looks vaguely familiar to me.  I remember having to peel some plastic off a watch recently.


 Good call! I didn't even think to pick at it, came right off. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kim5725 (Aug 13, 2012)

This is probably my 5th or 6th LBB. I did have 7 exchange credits which included 3 bags and 4 jewelry items. So my starting bag was valued at about $535. So this was a HUGE LBB for me. It was pretty exhausting keeping up with all of the trades and I couldn't put as many trade offers per item that I normally do. A few of the items I got stuck with at the end so I can see myself exchanging a few of the jewelry items. Sorry these are just pics with my iPhone. I will take more detailed pictures if requested. This is everything I got excluding the dog salt and pepper shakers





Ben Amun filagree earrings

RJ graziano stone drop earrings (may go back) and bead and circle earrings (love these)

AV Max wooden pendant necklace (definitely a shorter necklace and prob going back)

Spring Street majahara earrings (Love these)

Case Mate Elisaveta

AV Max beaded bracelet set (as ugly as they look on the site) Not my style and I got stuck with these at the end. Definitely going back.

Lydell NYC cirlce cluster earrings (undecided about these ones, pretty so I may keep them)





All the Rage frabrice necklace (Pretty short, not really my style but I thought I could work with it. Prob going back)

Kenneth Cole round shells with chain necklace (The chain is actually really pretty, just not sure about the yellow shells)

'ZAD multi-beaded necklace ( Very pretty in person)

Spring Street vintage treasures drape earrings (So gorgeous! I knew I had to have them when I saw them on the site.)

Lydell NYC 3 row metal necklace (Much bigger and longer than I thought. The bottom of the necklace goes about 1 inch above my belly button. I'm only 5'3' but way too big and long for me. Also makes a lot of noise when you walk. I do like the braiding detail but way too big for me..)

'ZAD cameo chain necklace (So pretty)





Present Time white wood frame (Much bigger than I expected. I may give it as a gift.)

BCBG brown double wrap watch (Much smaller and thinner band than I expected which I like. Definitely a more reddish brown as pictured on the site and very cute. I have small wrists (5.5 inches)  and I put it on the 3rd hole.)

Minerologie mascara





Pic with the watch on





All of my bags:

Koret Stirped Sensation (super cute and BIG) Love it though!

Koret Let it Shine Tote (I tried to get the satchel but it was impossible. It is shiny as the name states but it's very soft and I love it!)

BCBGeneration crossbody

Street Level Structure top handle in salmon (Very true to color on the site. Looks like a bright cherry red)

Street level fringe bag that nobody wanted (No usually my style but it's growing on me. Would be cool to wear if I wanted a funkier look. Wish I was able to get one of the more neutral colors though.





Lastly the Ivanka trump large jewelry roll. So pretty and came in a nice box with a dust bag. About the size of an iPad and lots of room for jewelry.

Let me know if you have any questions. I've been a lurker on this site for a while so I wanted to finally contribute as well!


----------



## kim5725 (Aug 13, 2012)

Also if any of you guys were lusting after the Deux Lux Bowery passport wallet like I was here are some pics of one that I just purchased off of Gilt.com for $30 but sold out right after I purchased it. This one is in grey and it much bigger than I expected.  Very nice quality and lots of pockets and credit card slots.

{deleted since it's referring to a link inside a Yahoo email}

And the inside:

{deleted since it's referring to a link inside a Yahoo email}

See How to insert an image into a post


----------



## rosekorime (Aug 13, 2012)

@kim5725 none of your pics are showing up!


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 13, 2012)

I am trying so hard not to open a LBB, but its so hard.

I haven't ordered one since last time idk maybe a month or so.

I am having withdrawing issues  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kim5725 (Aug 13, 2012)

I can see the pics on my end when I view the thread. I'm wondering if there is some type of approval process for the photos since this is my first post. Hopefully they'll show up soon!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 13, 2012)

> I can see the pics on my end when I view the thread. I'm wondering if there is some type of approval process for the photos since this is my first post. Hopefully they'll show up soon!


 I hope the pictures show up soon, I'd love to see the jewelry roll.


----------



## camillealise (Aug 13, 2012)

I love everything!!!!


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Aug 14, 2012)

So sad Kim5725's pics aren't showing.  Are you linking from an online source or from your computer?  Maybe something was stupid...

Love that lace bag!  I didn't get it because I was afraid I would ruin it the first time out, haha.  So white and delicate.


----------



## DonnaJ (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kim5725* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also if any of you guys were lusting after the Deux Lux Bowery passport wallet like I was here are some pics of one that I just purchased off of Gilt.com for $30 but sold out right after I purchased it. This one is in grey and it much bigger than I expected.  Very nice quality and lots of pockets and credit card slots.
> 
> ...


 I checked the url (the web address) and the pics are in your email. We can't see in your email, but you can. That's why they show up for you but not for us. You have to upload the pics here at mut.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Aug 14, 2012)

Yay, DonnaJ!  I was thinking it was something like that, if it was her first time posting pics.  You can download the pics onto your computer first and then link it.  That's what I do with all the iPhone pics I post.


----------



## kim5725 (Aug 14, 2012)

I have no idea what happened to my original post but here are the pics again. Hopefully I'm doing it right this time. I figured copying and pasting my my email would be too easy. Here it is again. Let me know if it's still not showing up.

And the Deux Lux Bowery passport wallet I purchased fro Gilt.com:









Let me know if you have any questions or want detailed pics of anything!


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for reposting, your LBB is crazy!  I can imaging juggling ALLLLLLLLL those items was a pain, though.  It was so tough dealing w the 16 items I had in my last bag, and you had so many bags too, ack!

Especially love the wrap watch.  The red bag and the striped bag are awesome, too.  Love that your took a pic of them all together so we can see how big (and small) they are in comparison to each other.


----------



## turtlemomma (Aug 14, 2012)

What an epic LBB!  Would you mind taking a pic of the wood necklace on?


----------



## ilikepolkadots (Aug 14, 2012)

First post!  Thought I would share my third LBB.  Basically keeping everything except the R&amp;Em purse, which I'm gifting to my cousin for her birthday!





Please let me know if you have questions!


----------



## denise89 (Aug 14, 2012)

Anyone who has the nila anthony doctor bag, has it broke on you yet? Deliberating if I should keep it or not, I dont want to wear it to school if it only lasts a month!


----------



## Shooby (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi! So after leeching off this thread for 3 weeks I am finally posting a bunch of pictures of my LBB stuff! I just received a bunch, and some things pictured here (namely the 2 smaller bags) are from early summer. 

Okay, the ring is something I settled for last minute, but it is def. pretty and will get some use- the stretch is comfy too. The Gorgana Claire is gorgeous and dainty, the Carol Dauplaise Stick necklace is reaaaallly cuuuutttee (I know someone said low quality but I think its fab for costume jewelry, gorgeous smoky beads and all) and the Kenneth Cole sparkles like mad. 







The watch on the left- NO WORDS!! AAAHH I love it. The white band is equally gorgeous. The bracelet looks nice but since its a stretch bead bracelet, I really don't get how/why it would retail $40. LOVE the BCBG watch which is actually quite dainty although it doesn't look like it in the picture. It says 'no time like the present' on the back- nice touch. 







The gold bangles are gold bangles. I'm not going to wear them all at once, or with that watch, so this picture makes no sense. The KJL Earrings bling across the roon and they're great, I only with they were full mini-hoop because I lose backs all the time, and I live in Israel where I can never find extra earring backs sold separately.







On the left was supposed to be the Gorjana Calvin, and according to google images it is, but what was shown on the site was warmer toned, shorter chained, and curved as opposed to the beads being on a straight bar. This is an unflattering length, but I'm going to take some pliers and shorten it so that I can at least try to make it work. Living abroad, I am way too lazy to send it back. The lariat necklace on the right is kind of a beast, not dainty at all. If I wear it with a lot of drapey black, it might work. Polish- so excited because I have MM Paradise Pink and it's fab. MM is fab in general. This is the Debbie lipstick which I got in my first bag. I'm a stage actress and this is my stage red- it's super pigmented, yet smooth, way better than Mac Russian which was my previous stage red. The Ben Amun bangle is verasatile and has a nice weight.







Okay! This is like the LBB museum! Remember the 2 bags on the left from like, May? Well I don't love the Big Buddha black one because it's called 'crossbody' but its really awkwardly short on my, with a chain strap. DIY ideas? I can hide the chain and use it as a clutch but I don't use clutches so I need a better solution. The Nica Martha Crossbody I just loooooooooooove. Like, Loooooooooove. Super long strap, too (I'm 5'10").

The mitzitque wallet is cute, I like it, but its mainly in the pic for size reference.

Large Bags: The Sinead Tote is amazing!! Nica brand bags are def. worth my LBB $. The Melie Bianco is great, and I knew it would be because I found a Zappos video of it before I picked it- always look for your bags on Youtube. 







The Nila Anthony woven bag is great, albeit sort of boring inside- no dividers. Just a big empty bag with a couple of tiny inside liner pockets. And the Orange Miztique Woven satch is soooo cute and feels super high quality HOWEVER....it's really orange. My style is very conservative and I feel like it's not quite right...but its so cute...ugh can't it just change color?! Would you go for it or gift it? (again, I live abroad and I don't feel like spending the return shipping to send it back).





Thanks in advance for your advice/feedback re: the orange bag! Thanks for all of your posts on this thread, everybody!


----------



## Shooby (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *camillealise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Keep your dog away from the lace! lol!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 14, 2012)

> Hi! So after leeching off this thread for 3 weeks I am finally posting a bunch of pictures of my LBB stuff! I just received a bunch, and some things pictured here (namely the 2 smaller bags) are from early summer.Â  Okay, the ring is something I settled for last minute, but it is def. pretty and will get some use- the stretch is comfy too. The Gorgana Claire is gorgeous and dainty, the Carol Dauplaise Stick necklace is reaaaallly cuuuutttee (I know someone said low quality but I think its fab for costume jewelry, gorgeous smoky beads and all) and the Kenneth Cole sparkles like mad.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have an idea, I could buy the black big Buddha cross body from you! I have the one in brown but I would love the black one too. So, if your interested, let me know!


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Aug 14, 2012)

I have the orange bag and I really love it. I don't think it's bright at all... more brown than orange, imo.


----------



## Shooby (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the orange bag and I really love it. I don't think it's bright at all... more brown than orange, imo.


 How do you style it? Shoes/etc?


----------



## daisybee (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the orange bag and I really love it. I don't think it's bright at all... more brown than orange, imo.


 I have that bag too! I love it a lot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I style it with a braided sandal


----------



## seap3 (Aug 14, 2012)

Just received my lbb.  Here is picture of the rachel reinhart bracelet.  I really love it.  It is a little more dainty than most of the jewelry on lbb, but that is more my style.  The gold parts really glistened in the sun when I wore it outside, and the center stone is so unique and pretty.  My wrist is 6 inches.  It fits just right with a little bit of extra room.  Feels like good quality.









...and there is my red street level bag in the background  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - it was obviously used when I got it so I got a credit, but I've found it works great for a laptop.  I don't worry so much that it gets banged around at school under a desk since it was already a bit chipped up.

I will post the rest of the pics soon.  My family thinks I'm weird when I take pictures of my handbags - lol  So I'll wait until they are busy.


----------



## seap3 (Aug 14, 2012)

Here's the rest of my most recent bag.  It was 2 echo totes, the Koret striped bag, Andrew Marc sunglasses, and the Rachel Reinhart bracelet.  I had a few return credits when I opened.  The blue Echo bag is HUGE!!  I put it on a bed pillow for size comparison (can you even see the pillow?)





I love the pink edging on the Koret bag - I didn't even notice that in the lbb pics.  It's so pretty.  This bag is really large too, but dwarfed by the Echo's.





Inside of Koret





These Andrew Marc shield sunglasses feel so cheap.  No way would anyone in their right mind pay $125 for them.  They are pictured next to the Andrew Marc large and medium aviators which I LOVE.  I'm not sure what i'm going to do with them yet.  They are a little tight for my head and might give me a headache, but I just don't feel like doing any more returns.  The aviators feel so much sturdier with hinges on the side that flex outwards too (and had a $90 retail value that was very appropriate)





And the brown Echo bucket tote.  I was hoping this would be a more rich, warm, chocolately brown, but instead it's really a washed out  sort of yucky brown.  I will use both these Echo totes next summer, but they are not worth the $58 retail value.


----------



## camillealise (Aug 14, 2012)

so much stuff fits in the lace tote. including the two other bags i got from LBB!


----------



## kim5725 (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *turtlemomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What an epic LBB!  Would you mind taking a pic of the wood necklace on?


 Here you go. This is on the longest setting and the extender is about an inch and a half. The wood piece is actually very light and the chain looks like good quality.


----------



## javagirl87 (Aug 15, 2012)

Yay I'm back!!

Camille - I love the lace tote! I didn't like it but now that I see the pictures it's really cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For those of you who got the Kenneth Cole Watch set - did you end up taking it in/taking out links? How did it work out? I have tiny tiny wrists...(all the women in my family do, regardless of weight), i'm debating whether I should keep it or not...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay I'm back!!
> 
> ...


 
I didn't, but it wasn't big on me - my wrists are just a bit below 7 inches and it fit well. I know someone on another board took it into a watch shop and had a link or two removed, though!


----------



## javagirl87 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't, but it wasn't big on me - my wrists are just a bit below 7 inches and it fit well. I know someone on another board took it into a watch shop and had a link or two removed, though!


Oh awesome thanks! How big is the face of the watch? the bcbg one in someone else's pic seems like it would take up the entire top of my wrist lol. not sure if this is the same


----------



## maeiland (Aug 15, 2012)

I got my 2nd LBB today. Here is what I got:

Steve Madden Woven Hobo $98

Steve Madden Oversized Round Sunglasses $36

A.V. Max Studded Hoop Earrings $30

Juko Digital Heart Necklace $42

1st up is the SM Hobo. It's HUGE and I love it! The only thing that I can criticize about this bag is that the longer shoulder strap isn't adjustable but that isn't super important to me.





It's twice the size of my current bag!





The inside is my favorite part. Orange is my fav color so this just made the bag that much better.





Next up is the SM Sunglasses. I love, love, love these! People were offering me things way over the price of these and i'm so glad I wasn't tempted. I opened my bag with these sunglasses so I was determined to keep them. They are exactly how I thought they would be and they fit great, not too loose, not too tight.





And the A.V Max Earrings. These are HUGE and I was worried they'd be really heavy but they are not heavy at all. I'm very surprised by how much I love these earrings. I put them on to see what they looked like and I haven't taken them off yet. The only thing that bothers me is the way they close. It took me a couple of minutes to get each hook into the hole but I think they're worth the struggle.







And last is the Digital Heart Necklace. Color me disappointed! I hate this necklace for several reasons. I looks so cheap, I wouldn't pay $10 for this let alone $42! The charm is super tiny &amp; the chain is way too short. Even if I did like the charm I couldn't keep it because I wouldn't be able to change the chain. This is most definitely going back asap! I took some pictures next to my bow necklace (I got it at a trade center for $5) I really thought that it would be the same size as my bow.











Overall i'm very happy with what I got.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 15, 2012)

Gah, I want those sunglasses! They're so cute.


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 15, 2012)

I got my 3rd LBB today! I received:

Lydell NYC Three Row Necklace

Deux Lux Bowery Passport Wallet
Robert Rose 3 Row Beaded Necklace
Lydell NYC 3 Row Metal Disk Necklace

My apologies in advance for the picture quality - they were taken with my phone.





I opened my bag with the Deux Lux wallet and I LOVE it. It looks much more cream online but it's definitely a light tan (with a hint of grey if that makes sense), which I love. I adore the inside - just gorgeous and exactly as depicted online. It's a little bigger than I thought it would be, but that's ok by me. My only complaint is it has that strong smell of (faux) leather. I hope it will air out a bit because it's gorgeous.













I really love the Robert Rose necklace, much more than I thought I would. It's definitely very long but I'm 5'8" so it's not too overwhelming on my frame. I think it will look amazing with just a simple white or black top &amp; jeans.

The Lydell pearl necklace is beautiful and can be paired with virtually any color. One of the beads is very close to falling off, so I'm going to try to fix it. I've heard some other people say these Lydell pearl necklaces are cheap, but hopefully this will last awhile because it's so pretty.

The Lydell silver disk necklack is going back. It's actually gorgeous and much more sturdy than the Lydell pearls, BUT it's extremely noisy and super long. I have a long torso and this almost hits my belly button. I could deal with the length but not the sound. I take one step and it's like sleigh bells. A shame because I love the braid &amp; chain detail. Sigh.





Overall - a pretty successful bag! 

If you want to see close ups of the other necklaces, let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maeiland (Aug 15, 2012)

I missed a picture of the sunglasses.





So my boyfriend got home from work and I told him to look at the stuff I got in my LBB. I showed him the Steve Madden Hobo and he said and I quote "That's a purse?! You could fit Cuba in that thing!" He's challenged me to fill it up. Challenge accepted.


----------



## Jacinta (Aug 15, 2012)

I received a Deux Lux wallet and it REEKED of a scent that reminded me of gasoline.  I was torn because I loved it so much, but I kept it and the smell is gone.  I use it all the time and get so many compliments on it, so I would hold out.  The smell will go away, it just takes a little time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



>


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received a Deux Lux wallet and it REEKED of a scent that reminded me of gasoline.  I was torn because I loved it so much, but I kept it and the smell is gone.  I use it all the time and get so many compliments on it, so I would hold out.  The smell will go away, it just takes a little time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you so much for posting! I will keep it - hope the smell goes away soon. I know someone posted somewhere (either on MUT on LBB FB page) that their Betsey black quilted wallet reeked too. Someone mentioned a solution to get rid of the smell but I can't find it. I think it had something to do with coffee beans?! Anyone remember or see this?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received a Deux Lux wallet and it REEKED of a scent that reminded me of gasoline.  I was torn because I loved it so much, but I kept it and the smell is gone.  I use it all the time and get so many compliments on it, so I would hold out.  The smell will go away, it just takes a little time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Kenneth Cole face is smaller! It is fairly normal sized, in my opinion. I will try to take a pic of it on this afternoon!


Good to know, thanks! I traded the set for the purse i wanted, but i'm debating trying to get it back now


----------



## javagirl87 (Aug 16, 2012)

I opened my bag with the Deux Lux wallet and I LOVE it. It looks much more cream online but it's definitely a light tan (with a hint of grey if that makes sense), which I love. I adore the inside - just gorgeous and exactly as depicted online. It's a little bigger than I thought it would be, but that's ok by me. My only complaint is it has that strong smell of (faux) leather. I hope it will air out a bit because it's gorgeous.












Oh wow, that wallet is huge (in a good way)! I bet you could use it as a clutch too


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shooby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you style it? Shoes/etc?


  I am honestly of the opinion it would go with just about anything. I can't think of anything it wouldn't complement, aside from something super-dressy.


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow, that wallet is huge (in a good way)! I bet you could use it as a clutch too


 I definitely could!


----------



## Jessica Stocker (Aug 16, 2012)

No photos for the moment, but I got the Betsey oversize sunglasses with animal print - $60. They feel so cheap! I'm so disappointed. They creak when I open them, and they feel like they'll snap easily. So bummed! I should have traded them for a SM pair.


----------



## seap3 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jessica Stocker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No photos for the moment, but I got the Betsey oversize sunglasses with animal print - $60. They feel so cheap! I'm so disappointed. They creak when I open them, and they feel like they'll snap easily. So bummed! I should have traded them for a SM pair.


 I had some Betsey sunglasses awhile ago too that also felt super cheap so I sent them back.   Then for my exchange credit they gave me a different pair of Betsey sunglasses - lol.  I quickly traded them away.  I do like the Steve Maddens though.


----------



## lunadust (Aug 16, 2012)

I got the betsey animal fade sunglasses in the mail yesterday in my first bag and I immediately noticed how cheap they seemed. I like them anyway so i'll keep them. Although I have been using a pair of D&amp;G for the past two years. At least compared to the D&amp;G they feel cheap.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jessica Stocker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No photos for the moment, but I got the Betsey oversize sunglasses with animal print - $60. They feel so cheap! I'm so disappointed. They creak when I open them, and they feel like they'll snap easily. So bummed! I should have traded them for a SM pair.


 That's so sad. My black $60 Betsey sunnies from a few months ago remain my very favorite pair of sunnies everrr and feel super luxe. I'll avoid those ones you are talking about though. Yikes. The ones I have look just like the black ones with the hearts on the side, but mine has a crystal on the side that says Betsey.


----------



## Jessica Stocker (Aug 16, 2012)

I have to say that I'm really happy to hear I'm not alone! I was super excited to have a "nice" pair of sunglasses. =( Oh well!

I'm also sending back the BCBG ring watch because it's a smidge tight on my chubby fingers - LOL!


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my 3rd LBB in this morning and it was like Christmas!!  Disclaimer: I opened this bag w the Steve Madden satchel and had 4 return credits.  Also, sorry for the meh quality of the photos, I snapped these w my iPhone.
> 
> ...


 Kim- is the necklace very long? It looks long on the site, but we all know how the pictures can be deceiving!

EDIT: the KJL green necklace!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 17, 2012)

That green necklace is actually REALLY cute!


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That green necklace is actually REALLY cute!


 I traded it away and now am kind of regretting it. Ugh.


----------



## Delicia (Aug 17, 2012)

Here is today's LBB delivery... but wow did this one take a lil bit to get here, it was mailed last Tues!

-Gossip Girl Crossbody

-Deux Lux Crossbody

-Melie Bianco Bow Bag

-Nila Anthony Striped Hobo

-Olivia +Joy Hobo

-A.V Max Stone Necklace

-Betsey Pearl Earrings

Ok, lets start at the bottom and work up lol... you may notice that the I left the tissue paper on the hardware of the Nila- that is because this is the one that I am not fully decided about. This is the one thing in the box that I was VERY disappointed about. I had high hopes for this bag and had to trade down a lot to get it, but the colors are duller in person, it feels cheap, and has really strong smell of plastic to it. Totally not worth $72 at all, it looks really low-end to me.

The Melie bag is super cute, it is exactly how it is pictured on the site.

The Olivia + Joy seems well made and roomy, you could fit a LOT of stuff in that bag, but it's not bulky at all.

The Deux Lux is beautiful, I'm an addict, so I'm never going to be disappointed haha.

I was pleasantly surprised with the Gossip Girl bag. It's really sturdy and super shiny. It even has a little pocket on the back side of it too which was nice. I will definitely use this; even just with casual clothes I think it would look great.

Overall I am really pleased, this was my best LBB in a long time. When I closed it I thought it was perfect, so I am a little annoyed about that Nila, but I got tons of other gorgeous things!

BONUS!

I just picked up this Betsey bag at Marshalls today and I love it to bits! (I'm aware I may soon be reaching maximum handbag capacity lol)


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 17, 2012)

Great stuff but that bow bag and Deux Lux = 




 for me. TWO of my most wanted bags. 

I stay away from Nila bags as a rule. While the two I got were VERY cute, the smell was just too much for me.

Oh and I'm lusting your Betsey bag too.


----------



## daisybee (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Can you take a separate picture of the gossip girl* and deux lux bag?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisybee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Can you take a separate picture of the gossip girl* and deux lux bag?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I was going to ask that as well. I have been lusting after the gossip girl bag such a cute bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am just waiting to get a credit back, I sent back the Nila Anthony doctor bag...no matter how I wore it ... it just didn't work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wanted it so badly because I am crazy in love with the color coral


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 18, 2012)

** Also has anyone received the Street Level Yellow Big Satchel, or should I stay away from Street Level?


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Aug 18, 2012)

yes, it is long!  true to the length listed, i think.  i returned it though because its not the color green i was hoping for, i was hoping for a slightly more translucent jade green and it was more a solid green w some white swirling.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i've gotten a few street level bags and loved them.  to check out the quality, francesca's collections has a bunch in their stores.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Delicia (Aug 18, 2012)

As requested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried to show the cute pocket at the back of the Gossip Girl too.

















And the Deux Lux....


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 18, 2012)

^^ I'm pretty sure your Deux Lux just told me that it wants to visit me for an untold amount of time.


----------



## Delicia (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^^ I'm pretty sure your Deux Lux just told me that it wants to visit me for an untold amount of time.


 



My Deux Lux has a way of saying that to people. I heard it myself before I felt myself put in a ridiculous trade for him, then it was all over.





You don't even want to know what fapping carnage occured in the last DL sale.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 18, 2012)

I wish I saw that sale! I fondle all of my Deux Lux regularly. lol. Btw, "fapping carnage"? I think I love you.


----------



## RachaelSpiffy (Aug 19, 2012)

Does anyone have a picture of the big buddha ruched hobo bag. Does not matter the color...I just want to see a live picture. I can't decide if I like it or not.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RachaelSpiffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have a picture of the big buddha ruched hobo bag. Does not matter the color...I just want to see a live picture. I can't decide if I like it or not.


 There are pictures and a video at Zappos here: http://www.zappos.com/big-buddha-carlow  Different color, but you get the idea! I love it.


----------



## Shooby (Aug 19, 2012)

You know, I really appreciate those Zappos vids. If only LBB could team up with them or something.


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 19, 2012)

I actually saw the Big Buddha bag in Tuesday Morning yesterday it was 40 dollars. It's definitely a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Jacinta (Aug 19, 2012)

I found these purses at Ross  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seap3 (Aug 19, 2012)

Did the Big Buddha seem nice in person?

edit: whoops - I see the post above said it was gorgeous.


----------



## MicheleB (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, I'm glad I didn't go for that green big buddha.  The color is off :/


----------



## seap3 (Aug 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MicheleB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, I'm glad I didn't go for that green big buddha.  The color is off :/


 I don't think they are the same color.  The Ross one says Spring Green and on LBB is says Seafoam.  At least I hope not - that is a huge color difference and people could end up being really upset.


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 20, 2012)

The black one was really nice.


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Aug 20, 2012)

I got the grey Big Buddha bag today... I LOVE IT!


----------



## Delicia (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ooh that looks cute. I can't decide which one to really go after, the black or the grey.

Also, does anyone have any pics of the Jessica Simpson Unforgettable bag? I have it in my bag right now, but could go either way on it.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh it totally doesn't look like a roasting piggie in real life.


----------



## Delicia (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh it totally doesn't look like a roasting piggie in real life.


 O hahah I cannot get that picture out of my head now when I look at the pic in the gallery, so funny!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> O hahah I cannot get that picture out of my head now when I look at the pic in the gallery, so funny!


 lol neither can I!


----------



## rosekorime (Aug 20, 2012)

I've been super lazy to upload my pics but here they are





Nila Anthony Doctor Bag (did anyone else realize the handle is removable?)





Koret Let it Shine Tote (actually a satchel)





Echo Floral Bucket Beach Tote





I'm Not a Boom Box Stereo Tote





Spring Street Seven Wonders Gypsy Hoop Earrings





Spring Street Vintage Treasures Drape Earrings


----------



## DaniLeslie (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey, guys! Finally getting around to posting photos of my recent LBB. Let me know if you want more detailed photos.


----------



## seap3 (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, guys! Finally getting around to posting photos of my recent LBB. Let me know if you want more detailed photos.


 Aack!  So jealous of the SM satchel.  I tried so hard to get one ($200+ offers).  






Is it as nice in real life?  You were so lucky to have snagged one.


----------



## DaniLeslie (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aack!  So jealous of the SM satchel.  I tried so hard to get one ($200+ offers).
> 
> ...


 It's way better in real life. I have gotten tons of compliments on it!The only thing I don't like is the long strap! It wish it was adjustable. The front pocket is perfect for your phone! It's gorg! I think there is one in the gallery up for trades. I can't believe someone returned it!


----------



## seap3 (Aug 20, 2012)

there is one, but they don't respond at all to any trade offers.  Kind of annoying.  at least they could pass - it's not like I was offering a nail polish or something. They were really good offers.


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, guys! Finally getting around to posting photos of my recent LBB. Let me know if you want more detailed photos.


 More pics of the SM satchel, just so I can drool?


----------



## seap3 (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> More pics of the SM satchel, just so I can drool?


 I know, right?

jk - I love to see the real life pictures.  maybe one of the other 4 people who got it will decide they just can't live with that long strap, and then I'll just happen to be online with an extra $55 to spend and get it.  haha - yeah right 






  (just in the mood for some fun smileys)


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, right?
> 
> ...


 Agreed! I love seeing pics of everything in real life! I also want someone to return a satchel. My friend was lucky enough to snag one and she should be getting it in the mail soon. Jealous!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 21, 2012)

AHHHHHHHHHH! DANI!!! I WANT ALMOST EVERYTHING YOU GOT!!!!!!!!! Especially the SM satchel and Deux Lux bag to go with! Lovelove the heart necklace too!!!!


----------



## MissJRenee (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, guys! Finally getting around to posting photos of my recent LBB. Let me know if you want more detailed photos.


 Is that the purse that also has the rings on the long strap? If so I watched and unboxing video where she looped the strap through the purse ring and hooked it back onto the strap hook.  Shortened it up. If its the same purse hope that helps.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 24, 2012)

Dani that is one of the prettiest hauls EVERRR


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 24, 2012)

​  ​ 



 ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ​  ​
> 
> ...


 Chelsey, I seriously love your hauls. I am getting the Deux Lux makeup bag in purple - so excited! It looks roomy! I ADORE the spring street necklace! Wow, love! It's much cuter in photos than the website. The Deux Lux purse is beautiful - it looks tiny though, is it? And lastly - how do the RJ bangles fit? Sorry for the questions!! Great photos, thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Chelsey, I seriously love your hauls. I am getting the Deux Lux makeup bag in purple - so excited! It looks roomy! I ADORE the spring street necklace! Wow, love! It's much cuter in photos than the website. The Deux Lux purse is beautiful - it looks tiny though, is it? And lastly - how do the RJ bangles fit? Sorry for the questions!! Great photos, thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the purple one and YES it's very large, probably one of my largest makeup bags. I'm probably going to be using it as my "bar purse" since it's plastic and beer-proof lol. The Deux Lux is on the smaller side, I can't see it fitting more than my phone, a few makeup items and some money/credit cards. The RJ Bangles fit lovely around my wrist (my wrist is just under 7") but they are a little tight going on over my hand.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 24, 2012)

I got my hot pink Deux Lux makeup bag yesterday too. THAT THING IS HOT SEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I fondled it all of yesterday evening and watched it sparkle at me. FREAKING LOVES! Will post haulage photos tonight hopefully!


----------



## MakeupMashup (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my hot pink Deux Lux makeup bag yesterday too. THAT THING IS HOT SEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I fondled it all of yesterday evening and watched it sparkle at me. FREAKING LOVES! Will post haulage photos tonight hopefully!


 Man, now you guys are making me want these darn cosmetic bags.. and I have enough cosmetic bags... but I also have lots of cosmetics HEHEHEHHE.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 24, 2012)

How do you like the leopard sunnies Chels? I know both you and I gave those up so many times in the past though we both wanted it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupMashup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Man, now you guys are making me want these darn cosmetic bags.. and I have enough cosmetic bags... but I also have lots of cosmetics HEHEHEHHE.


 lol, I got another in my current LBB. The light blue sparkly one. I want them all. It's a sickness. 



 I also own not one, but TWO, Urban Decay Quinceanera bags. 



 *sparkleeeeee* 

I own a lot of makeup too so yeah. Pretty storage!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you like the leopard sunnies Chels? I know both you and I gave those up so many times in the past though we both wanted it.


 HAHA I've had them in my past 3 bags and always traded them up. Thank you for trading them to me before my bag closed &lt;3 I love the print, but I've never been impressed with the overall quality of Steve Madden sunnies.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> HAHA I've had them in my past 3 bags and always traded them up. Thank you for trading them to me before my bag closed &lt;3 I love the print, but I've never been impressed with the overall quality of Steve Madden sunnies.


 I may be willing to take a gamble with them still, they are so unique. I actually like my Steve Madden bling glasses, they are really nice, and I wear them all of the time, but the aviators aren't as great as I had hoped.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I may be willing to take a gamble with them still, they are so unique. I actually like my Steve Madden bling glasses, they are really nice, and I wear them all of the time, but the aviators aren't as great as I had hoped.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


 Yeah, I'll still wear them and definitely still fap over them. But I wouldn't ever drop more than $10 in a store for SM sunnies.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 24, 2012)

This is my first LBB bag, I suck at trading lol but I am satisfied!


----------



## MakeupMashup (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first LBB bag, I suck at trading lol but I am satisfied!


 Ooooh, pretty!!  Those look like great bags!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first LBB bag, I suck at trading lol but I am satisfied!


 That white clutch has always been one of my favorites &lt;3


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my hot pink Deux Lux makeup bag yesterday too. THAT THING IS HOT SEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I fondled it all of yesterday evening and watched it sparkle at me. FREAKING LOVES! Will post haulage photos tonight hopefully!


 Oooh, please post soon! Your hauls are always amazing.


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Chelsey, I seriously love your hauls. I am getting the Deux Lux makeup bag in purple - so excited! It looks roomy! I ADORE the spring street necklace! Wow, love! It's much cuter in photos than the website. The Deux Lux purse is beautiful - it looks tiny though, is it? And lastly - how do the RJ bangles fit? Sorry for the questions!! Great photos, thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the purple one and YES it's very large, probably one of my largest makeup bags. I'm probably going to be using it as my "bar purse" since it's plastic and beer-proof lol. The Deux Lux is on the smaller side, I can't see it fitting more than my phone, a few makeup items and some money/credit cards. The RJ Bangles fit lovely around my wrist (my wrist is just under 7") but they are a little tight going on over my hand.


 "Bar purse"! Ha! Good thinking. Is the spring street necklace long?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> "Bar purse"! Ha! Good thinking. Is the spring street necklace long?


 Not really, it's about 18" or so I'm guessing.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not really, it's about 18" or so I'm guessing.


 Speaking of which, can you still be sexed out of it, IRL? 




 When I do haul photos I'll take a few extra photos to throw your way privately. ...lol that sounded just as dirty as I wanted it to.


----------



## MakeupMashup (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, can you still be sexed out of it, IRL?
> ...


 tehehehehehehe





This makes me wish we had a LBB trading forum for AFTER purchase trades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ​  ​
> 
> ...


 
You ALWAYS have the best hauls! I am always impressed as to how you get such amazing items from the items that you started with.

That Spring Street pink necklace is simply to die for such a beautiful piece.

What color is the Cargo Blush? Is it Key largo?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, can you still be sexed out of it, IRL?
> ...


 Yes I definitely can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> send me your sexy inventory!



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks!! It's Laguna  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 24, 2012)

Has anyone received the Street Level Box Crossbody bag or the Olivia &amp; Joy Tycoon Shoulder bag?


----------



## bloo (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ​  ​
> 
> ...


 I recently got the blue one in my bag and am debating keeping it. I love deux lux items, but I don't really need another make up bag and also have 2 other deux lux items in my bag already. However after seeing your pics I'm reconsidering. Oh what to do...


----------



## denise89 (Aug 24, 2012)

Has anyone seen other pictures of the new "Street Level color block tote" on LBB? If you guys seen more pictures of this bag on other websites please let me know, thanks!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 24, 2012)

PICCY TIME! My hot house pinky earrings came broken and my Betsey was not photographing well so I'll post pictures of those things later. 

*Part of my last haul!!!*

The "True Love" bracelet seen many times before, but it's too pretty to not post again. 









My hot pink VERY sparkly Juko bow necklace. Ladies, this is only 15 inches, it's VERY short, but I don't mind that, I love it a lot. I know some people may mind though. You can always get a longer chain for it easily if you like the sparkly pendant but not the chain length.





The HOT SEX that is the hot pink glittery looking Deux Lux makeup bag!!!! 









The SUPER CUTE owl ring! I actually swooned a bit over it as I put it on my finger. lol.





Last, but not least, my second favorite thing I've ever gotten in an LBB, the Jules Smith double hearts necklace. This alone was worth the price of an LBB. I'm BEYOND the BEYOND happy with this necklace! 









Once again, not pictured yet: My matching Betsey earrings/necklace and the hot pink $18 Spring Street "hot house" earrings.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 24, 2012)

AH CRAP! Looking at my photo I noticed my Juko necklace is missing a sparkly crystal. BOOOOOOOO! I'll have to see if they want me to send that back to get another one then. *sad panda*


----------



## Elleisforlove (Aug 24, 2012)

Can you take a pic with the owl ring on? I'm curious how big he is on the actual finger.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 24, 2012)

Absolutely, my camera battery just has to charge. I'll try to have a picture up by tomorrow afternoon. 



 Isn't he beautiful!?!


----------



## maeiland (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The SUPER CUTE owl ring! I actually swooned a bit over it as I put it on my finger. lol.


 LOVE this ring but it looks like it would turn my finger green.


----------



## Jacinta (Aug 25, 2012)

My latest bag.  I am DEVASTATED that my Casablanca bracelet is broke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am willing to trade or buy one from someone that does not want theirs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do not like the anchor necklace like I thought I would.  It is wayyyyy too short and cheap looking.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOVE this ring but it looks like it would turn my finger green.


 So far, so good with it! I don't have skin that easily reacts and turns green but I have had a few pieces that were obviously so cheapy made they still managed to turn my skin green. I'm a fan of this ring!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 25, 2012)

That is soooo sad about the casablanca bracelet. I've seen it on video reviews and it was just gorgeous, I'm thinking about closing my current bag with one. That said, my Spring Street earrings in my last bag came broken too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />((((


----------



## Delicia (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I do not like the anchor necklace like I thought I would.  It is wayyyyy too short and cheap looking.


 
Is it just the angle, or is the anchor charm of the necklace huuuuge?  Like, poke you in the chest if you bend over kind of huge? I have one coming in the mail too, and it isn't my usual kind of style, but I was going to hold back judgement on it....


----------



## Jacinta (Aug 25, 2012)

I think it is huge!


----------



## DaniLeslie (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissJRenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is that the purse that also has the rings on the long strap? If so I watched and unboxing video where she looped the strap through the purse ring and hooked it back onto the strap hook.  Shortened it up. If its the same purse hope that helps.


Yes, that is the same purse. Thanks! I am going to do that right now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DaniLeslie (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ​  ​
> 
> ...


----------



## LilacBunny (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My latest bag.  I am DEVASTATED that my Casablanca bracelet is broke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am willing to trade or buy one from someone that does not want theirs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh no! I got that bracelet when it was new and I LOVE it. I hope you're able to get your hands on one. Have you contacted LBB? If they're going to credit you without asking for a return I'd try E-6000 to repair it. It looks like a clean snap. E-6000 is in the adhesive section at most craft stores. It's a contact adhesive. Just put a dot on the bracelet, a dot on the back of flower. Wait a minute, then secure them together. In about 24 hours it should be ready to wear.


----------



## DaniLeslie (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> PICCY TIME! My hot house pinky earrings came broken and my Betsey was not photographing well so I'll post pictures of those things later.
> 
> ...


 I got this in a previous bag. One of my favs. I think I need to collect them all... I also have the apple, and blue leaf. The chain is short but I think it looks adorable with a white top and skinny jeans!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't see it in the starting gallery anymore, I'm gonna be super depressed when I hear they can't replace this one with a new one, I'm just hoping magic happens and they can.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> PICCY TIME! My hot house pinky earrings came broken and my Betsey was not photographing well so I'll post pictures of those things later.
> 
> ...


 Ahhhh that owl is SO cute, I love your stuffs! Please post pics of the hot hause earrings when you get them replaced  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This makes me wish I didn't trade these bangles awayy! They are GORG! I just got the Deux Lux in black and now I think I need the teal, as well...


 Haha that's funny because I decided I needed the Love Drops in black after getting it in teal.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay... I may get crap for this, and I am *usually* a Betsey purist, but the $42 Betsey Johnson froggie necklace was a bit too busy for me. I decided to take the froggie charm off so I can later put it on a gold chain by itself for my froggie and green stuff loving Mommy and just have a simple flower and jewel Betsey necklace. I think the end result is dainty, simple, girly, and gorgeous!

The Leilani revamp of the $42 Betsey froggie necklace:


----------



## turtlemomma (Aug 26, 2012)

I think this looks great!  I am thinking of removing or repositioning some of the charms on my Betsy Garden necklace. All of those charms also make it kind of heavy.


----------



## bloo (Aug 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay... I may get crap for this, and I am *usually* a Betsey purist, but the $42 Betsey Johnson froggie necklace was a bit too busy for me. I decided to take the froggie charm off so I can later put it on a gold chain by itself for my froggie and green stuff loving Mommy and just have a simple flower and jewel Betsey necklace. I think the end result is dainty, simple, girly, and gorgeous!
> 
> The Leilani revamp of the $42 Betsey froggie necklace:


 I love that and see how that and see how it's so you, but the frog makes the necklace for me. For me personally I would take the flower off and just wear the frog lol. But I will probably keep mine intact.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love that and see how that and see how it's so you, but the frog makes the necklace for me. For me personally I would take the flower off and just wear the frog lol. But I will probably keep mine intact.


 Omg, the frog instead of the flower on the bottom would work too! But yes, this necklace is definitely verrry me now. That said, my Mom would think the frog made the necklace as well, and will be oh so happy with her new froggie necklace I'm making for her out of the charm I took off. 





I'm "revamping" the $40 matching earrings I got as well. 



 Pictures to come later.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 26, 2012)

My "Revamped" $40 Betsey earrings. I love long earrings but the bottom part with the pearl looked really strange on, especially since the bottom part was a different metal than the top part and blended into my black hair and made it look even more strange. So I removed it and voila! They look SOOOOOO pretty on now! YAAAY!


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 26, 2012)

The previews are super cute! The Deux Lux wristlet &amp; She and Josh Bow Satchel are amazing!!


----------



## Delicia (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The previews are super cute! The Deux Lux wristlet &amp; She and Josh Bow Satchel are amazing!!


 I know! Those two things are so tempting but I said after that bag I opened because of the coupon code, I wasn't going to open one until at least September- and I meant September's items have to blow me away to make up for the trading right now.

I do love the Deux Lux though and that purse, even though I've been on a purse binge lately.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Aug 27, 2012)

Posted my pics and review on my (brand spankin' new) blog!  

Oops.  Didn't know I couldn't link my blog directly like that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Here are the pics I have on my blog, and I linked my blog via my signature if you're interested in my reviews.


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> (removed) Posted my pics and review on my (brand spankin' new) blog!


 Omg you have the yellow street level satchel. Do you like it??


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg you have the yellow street level satchel. Do you like it??


 I love it!  Its a very bright yellow without being neon.  I've been using it for work and its a very practical bag, structured enough where I can keep papers in it and it holds it shape and stays standing.


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love it!  Its a very bright yellow without being neon.  I've been using it for work and its a very practical bag, structured enough where I can keep papers in it and it holds it shape and stays standing.


 Do you have any more pics?

I am having such a tough choice if I want that bag or the Olivia &amp; Joy bag.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you have any more pics?
> 
> I am having such a tough choice if I want that bag or the Olivia &amp; Joy bag.


 I'm at work now, but I'll try to post more tonight when I get home.  Which Olivia + Joy are you considering?  If its the tycoon, it really depends on what you want to use the bag for.  The tycoon is great for everyday type carrying where you don't need to carry much and you like to be hands free.  The yellow street level is something I probably wouldn't carry much while running errands since its larger than I would need and I don't really use the detachable crossbody strap so its not hands free, but its a great bag to carry for work since I just stand it in the corner and it doesn't flop over.  Plus I can cram lots and lots in there for whatever I need for the day, and I like the detachable pouch for my makeup and toothbrush and whatever I might want to take with me to the bathroom after lunch.

I also chose the yellow street level because I didn't have any fun yet practical work bags.  They are all neutral leather bags in black or camel.


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm at work now, but I'll try to post more tonight when I get home.  Which Olivia + Joy are you considering?  If its the tycoon, it really depends on what you want to use the bag for.  The tycoon is great for everyday type carrying where you don't need to carry much and you like to be hands free.  The yellow street level is something I probably wouldn't carry much while running errands since its larger than I would need and I don't really use the detachable crossbody strap so its not hands free, but its a great bag to carry for work since I just stand it in the corner and it doesn't flop over.  Plus I can cram lots and lots in there for whatever I need for the day, and I like the detachable pouch for my makeup and toothbrush and whatever I might want to take with me to the bathroom after lunch.
> 
> I also chose the yellow street level because I didn't have any fun yet practical work bags.  They are all neutral leather bags in black or camel.


 I was thinking of the tycoon bag, it seems really cute. But that yellow satchel I just love it is such a pretty color and the inside is cute. Thank you for all that help! I still don't know what to do lol.

But its great to know that the bag does stand by itself, I hate it when they flop over and lose their shape.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was thinking of the tycoon bag, it seems really cute. But that yellow satchel I just love it is such a pretty color and the inside is cute. Thank you for all that help! I still don't know what to do lol.
> 
> But its great to know that the bag does stand by itself, I hate it when they flop over and lose their shape.


 I guess the other thing to consider is that the yellow satchel is still in the opening gallery, as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The red and green tycoons are also available, but if you want the black tycoon you need to trade for it now!


----------



## annieha10 (Aug 27, 2012)

I also received the yellow street level satchel.. but the side zippers didnt seem to function well so I sent it back for credit. 

I called in and asked if they can make sure a replacement will not be damaged.. but they said they cant check it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So I had to take the credit.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I really like it too...


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *annieha10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also received the yellow street level satchel.. but the side zippers didnt seem to function well so I sent it back for credit.
> 
> ...


 Whenever zippers don't pull smoothly, I rub a bit of wax from a candle on it and it helps a lot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I did that on the yellow satchel already and I haven't had any problems (it was only sticking a little in the first place).  Definitely try that next time!


----------



## seap3 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the wax tip.  I wish I had known about that before.  I ordered a wallet online and the zipper stuck and drove me crazy so I sent it back.  It was really pretty too.

I'll try it on my Deux Lux Passport wallet.  The inside zipper has a small sticky spot.


----------



## lunadust (Aug 27, 2012)

My second bag





I love the Koret bag


----------



## Misschelly (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Posted my pics and review on my (brand spankin' new) blog!
> 
> Oops.  Didn't know I couldn't link my blog directly like that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Here are the pics I have on my blog, and I linked my blog via my signature if you're interested in my reviews.


 I love this, I never even noticed it on the site before... Sooo cute!


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Misschelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this, I never even noticed it on the site before... Sooo cute!


 I know, right?!  I was soo surprised no one else had it the whole week I was trading, but I guess the picture is pretty simple and since it's mid-range people just passed right over it...its a great wallet/clutch, really unique!  I love that its flat so even though its a technically a bag, its thin enough to shove into another bag.


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 27, 2012)

And the sleepless nights began...I have opened a bag. I am justifying by saying that I haven't opened one up for about 2 months now. This is where I am at right now, I love pretty much everything except the BCBG Adrian Crossbody bag. The Deux Lux Wristlet has received crazy offers some very tempting but I kicked myself last time because I didn't get any of the Deux Lux wristlets and they were so cute.


----------



## LilacBunny (Aug 28, 2012)

Haven't uploaded any photos in a while, so...catching up.









Never had any issues with this bag. (I know a lot of people have complaints about Nilas. I love it.) 









LOVE the lining on this one. 





Adorable but so sad it's completely flat. Won't fit my phone. 









Sending the gingham pearls back, I think. Love the rest. 





J'adore!





Ditto!





Everyone loves this watch whenever I wear it.


----------



## rosekorime (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LilacBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haven't uploaded any photos in a while, so...catching up.
> 
> ...


 Oh my! What an epicly awesome bag!


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 28, 2012)

I am so sad that this is so flat, I currently have the purple/blue one in my bag. It is so cute though :/


----------



## LilacBunny (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rosekorime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my! What an epicly awesome bag!


 It's bits of pieces of several...I am so not good at mega hauls. 





Had a friend ask for a picture of the Nila tonight so I just grabbed all of the stuff I could get my hands on while the camera was out.


----------



## rosekorime (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LilacBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's bits of pieces of several...I am so not good at mega hauls.
> 
> ...


 Lol I totally understand the feeling, Sometimes I'm super lazy to take pictures so my stuff sits there for a couple weeks XD


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Aug 29, 2012)

I need to take a pic of my most recent shipment, it was by far my favorite. But these pics are from my previous LBB. It was only two items (I did a multiple trade for the Betsey). Sorry forthe quality, they are with my phone.





I look like a dork below, but I am wearing the Zad (I think) animal rings necklace. I took off one of the rings (the bunny!) to wear on my finger.





Love them both!


----------



## turtlemomma (Aug 29, 2012)

Foofoo what ring size are you?


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Aug 29, 2012)

My ring finger is about a 5... this was loose on me. All the rings on the necklace are slightly different sizes.


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 29, 2012)

Half of my bag. I gifted the rest to someone else.

I'm not going to go back and photograph the other bags in between but my bag and Mom's came in today so I figured it was kismet. I will say though that my SM pink temple sunglasses are cheap feeling, I don't like them.

Rachel Reinhardt Green Beaded Stretch Bracelet $38











Kenneth Jay Lane Green Graduated $50









Lydell NYC 2 Row Chain &amp; Circle Necklace $28







Deux Lux Love Bug Zip Wallet $49







I love this but the sequins are driving me insane. The Sparkly blue is gorgeous but the sequins in the middle are double sided black/silver. It's killing the OCD in me.

All the Rage Bangle Set $16













Adrenaline watch I had a field day when these were trading for cheap and ended up with a white and a pink. Very fun summer watch.

Mom's Bag

Betsey Johnson Quilted Wallet $68







All The Rage Stone and Bead $22





Carol Dauplaise Owl Ring $18





Street Level Mini Satchel $64













It was smaller than expected so I put it next to the Miztique wallet to show the scale. Mom will use it either for makeup or as a lunch bag.


----------



## Julie Harrisson (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey there, just got my latest bag. I started off with the Olivia bag and a return (worth $80) and this is what I ended up with. The mint Street Level bag is way bigger than I thought it would be (the mannequin picture made it look tiny) and its pretty wide.. and very stiff. I think its still really cute though so thoughts?! Keep or return?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 30, 2012)

GREAT photos Tweaka! There's a lot that I didn't know was so pretty. 



 I love the pink watch. 

I just realize I forgot to post the owl ring I promised to post, your picture reminded me of it. lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 30, 2012)

Julie, the mint bag is very nice, I'd keep it!


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Julie Harrisson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey there, just got my latest bag. I started off with the Olivia bag and a return (worth $80) and this is what I ended up with. The mint Street Level bag is way bigger than I thought it would be (the mannequin picture made it look tiny) and its pretty wide.. and very stiff. I think its still really cute though so thoughts?! Keep or return?


 Oh that Street Level mint bag is cute but the mint is not as "minty" as I thought it would be. It is still very cute, you should keep.


----------



## maeiland (Aug 30, 2012)

Ooohh look at all those owl rings! Do you think it would fit my chubby size 9 finger?


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a size 9 ring finger so my index is even bigger than that. It should fit you fine


----------



## blushingsooner (Aug 30, 2012)

Deux Lux Love Bug Zip Wallet $49







I love this but the sequins are driving me insane. The Sparkly blue is gorgeous but the sequins in the middle are double sided black/silver. It's killing the OCD in me.
Ugh!! Seeing the sequins on your wallet really concerns me!  Can you flip them around to where they're all black.  I'm going to return mine if you can't and mine looks like that when I get it.  That's really disappointing to me.


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 30, 2012)

I tried to fix them and a row snagged and I lost a row of sequins. I am leaving it alone for now because the fabric under it looks like black mesh otherwise I'd tear them all off. I am hoping it grows on me


----------



## mysticalkisses (Aug 30, 2012)

Got my bag today. The chain on the Juko necklace came broken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think the only things I'm going to keep from this bag are the nail polishes and the makeup case. I'm debating about keeping the wallet or not, Its pretty, but like others have said, the sequins are silver on one side and it drives me crazy when some of them are flipped over lol. The Deux Lux purse is cute but the strap is way too short for me. The Disney Couture bracelet feels so cheap to me and I don't like how it fits on my wrist. Sorry to sound so negative, just trying to give people my honest opinions in case they were on the fence about a product. If you would like better pictures of anything, let me know! 





Deux Lux - Love Bug Zip Wallet





ncLA - LAX Jet Setter and West Hollywood It-Girl, can't wait to wear these!





JUKO - Leaf Necklace, this is so pretty but the chain is broke





Deux Lux - Love Drops Evening Pouch 





Sparkle Baby Cosmetic Bag - Love it! teal is my favorite color





Disney Couture - Star Charm Bracelet


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow the wallet photographed beautifully in your pics!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 30, 2012)

Everyone, meet my new baby girl! 



 LOL.

The bow bag is so freaking cute in person I can barely stand it. I will be carrying this bag all of next week I swear. Every. Single. Day. next week I will coordinate with this bag! 











I have to say, as part of a honest review, the material is really strange feeling. It feels a bit like a jelly bag and therefore I'm sure some people will say it feels cheap. Anyone expecting a soft faux leather-like bag will not be getting it here. It's a solid feeling material and it keeps it's shape with nothing in it at all, like in this picture. Now, here's a HUGE pro (at least to me)... though She &amp; Josh is made by Nila Anthony (or maybe it's the other way around?) it DOES NOT smell like toxic fumes. I had to air out my other Nila bags for months to be able to stand to be around them. Now they are adorable and don't smell, but it took some time. This bag didn't smell like anything at all! I was soooo happy about that. On the bummer side of things I did have two areas that had coloring that was a bit off but I found a matching makeup item and touched it up, it's so cute that I'm over that issue and LBB is sold out so I couldn't get a replacement. Um... I love this bag.





Gorgeous and fits my small wrist beautifully! I've been highly impressed with Spring Street stuff. 





Deux Lux porn!!!!!!!!!! There's nothing more I can say about their amazing makeup bags that hasn't been said already. The heart pouch holds my iPhone just fine as long as I don't have a cover on it. It fits a couple credit cards, an iPhone, and some cash. If I choose to not shove my phone in it I could hold a powder compact, a lip butter, credit cards and cash just fine. It looks very pretty as a wristlet. Such a keeper! 





So so beautiful! Sadly these earrings came missing a crystal, which I have hidden in this photo. lol. LBB is awesome and their CS already took care of it for me. A+ CS as usual. Thank you Emily and Stephanie! 





I have the black polish turned backwards because I guess during shipping a lot of the silver glitter settled in front so the back of the bottle was a better representation of the color. ncLA never fails to impress. Look at these colors, what's not to love?! 









I fell in love with this headband as soon as it came into the gallery and I'm pretty sure I traded Tweaka (*waves*) a Redken + polish for hers as I couldn't wait for someone to accept my trade, my bag was only minutes from closing. VERY happy I traded for it. It's super feminine... and purple. 









Last, but not least, the "Love" door hanger is AWESOME! I can't wait to hang my silk nighties and Hello Kitty robes on it. 



 I'm a huge fan of the home stuffs LBB carries at times and wish they had more!


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everyone, meet my new baby girl!
> 
> ...


 Wow Leilani! Thanks for the photos. I appreciate your honesty re: the she &amp; josh bow bag. I was on the fence and realized it's just not my style. Are you going to carry the deux lux heart as a wrislet?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow Leilani! Thanks for the photos. I appreciate your honesty re: the she &amp; josh bow bag. I was on the fence and realized it's just not my style. Are you going to carry the deux lux heart as a wrislet?


 Yeeeees. 



 As soon as I have a place to carry it around at. Maybe I'll wear it as a wristlet in Vegas next year when I'm out and about at night. 



 

I'm currently so in love with the bow bag I see nothing else. LOL.


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeeeees.
> ...


 Hahaha. I love that you are so in love with your sparkles and bows.


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 31, 2012)

Yup you traded me and that dry shampoo got a bid of $40 necklace on it



I have the black tied one now. Do you know how that heart pouch compares size wise to their confetti coin purse? I love the coin purse, very happy and well made.


----------



## denise89 (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everyone, meet my new baby girl!
> 
> ...


 I've been wondering if this bag can be like a school bag! But it looks like it can not fit a notebook, or can it? It looks pretty small in the picture. I adore this bag, so cute!!!


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 31, 2012)

Ignore the chipped polish





I think most of my other items have been covered but I did want to go back and give this ring some love. I didn't want anything to do with it forever then it wound up in my bag and grew on me. When it got to my house I was in love.The gold has a brushed satin look to it. My mom thinks it's too big but I love it even though I prefer dainty jewelry.

I tried to get how dimensional and sculptural it is that's why there are so many pictures.


----------



## Shannon28 (Aug 31, 2012)

The ring is much cuter in person than in LBB pics. They need to get some new photographs up of a ton of these items.


----------



## rosekorime (Aug 31, 2012)

Leilani, how is the clasp on the pink bow satchel, I remember my other NA bags being really stupid to open and close


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 31, 2012)

I hated the ring in the pictures on LBB lol. I had a rare item that was getting waaay too many offers and once I got the purse I wanted I shipped the bag under the assumption I'd return the ring. It's mine now


----------



## EverydayJen (Aug 31, 2012)

These are pics from a few different bags, some are older - like from July. But thought I'd share anyway.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rosekorime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leilani, how is the clasp on the pink bow satchel, I remember my other NA bags being really stupid to open and close


 Not too bad/stupid. I'll take a picture later for sure. I have one NA with a really dumb clasp but hubby likes when I carry it so I'll never be able to get rid of it. blaaah. I'm happy this one has a decent clasp. I own another NA otherwise but that one isn't bad with the clasp at all.

Okay, question, because I don't get around outside the subs forums much. Is there an area to post your Ebay info at? I'm selling all kinds of new with tags stuff, including things from LBBs I got months ago but never did end up using. I'd like to share the linkage to it but I'm not sure I'm allowed to post it here.


----------



## poissonvisage (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EverydayJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These are pics from a few different bags, some are older - like from July. But thought I'd share anyway.


 How is the inside of the black NA bag? Is it roomy? I'm getting the pink one so I'm curious. Also, the Sakroots wristlet looks way cuter than it did on LBB's site! I want it now.


----------



## rosekorime (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not too bad/stupid. I'll take a picture later for sure. I have one NA with a really dumb clasp but hubby likes when I carry it so I'll never be able to get rid of it. blaaah. I'm happy this one has a decent clasp. I own another NA otherwise but that one isn't bad with the clasp at all.
> ...


 Maybe you should just post it first? If they don't like it they can just take it down. We really should have a post-LBB trading/selling thread on this forum.


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EverydayJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These are pics from a few different bags, some are older - like from July. But thought I'd share anyway.


 You got some amazing items! I especially love these ^^^


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not too bad/stupid. I'll take a picture later for sure. I have one NA with a really dumb clasp but hubby likes when I carry it so I'll never be able to get rid of it. blaaah. I'm happy this one has a decent clasp. I own another NA otherwise but that one isn't bad with the clasp at all.
> ...





> Originally Posted by *rosekorime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe you should just post it first? If they don't like it they can just take it down. We really should have a post-LBB trading/selling thread on this forum.


 agree! post here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EverydayJen (Sep 1, 2012)

@poissonvisage

The black NA bag is about average - roomy with a little structure - definitely won't be able to fit a ton, but certainly a wallet, phone, keys, make up, etc. Word of warning. The bag smells of hot tires - like when tires have been baking in the sun. My bags been sitting hanging on my porch and I'm hoping the smell fades. 

The Sakroots is adorable  - I love love love it! Really will only hold some money, a few credit cards &amp;_ maybe_ a phone or keys but that's all I wanted it for.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey Leilani, you should definitely be able to put it in your signature at least!  They like pics of the items on here because they would like content on the forum and then link in your signature so we can always click it when you post.  That's what I did with my blog, anyway.  (after getting scolded.  haha)


----------



## isa0007 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey guys!

i'm new here and I really love the forum and seeing your Litthe Black Bags. I'll share some pictures from my first bag.

I got the Melie Bianco lock and key bag (gorgeous!), JUKO leaf necklace and the Robert Rose snake necklace. I absolutely love the bag, even better than I thought, perfect size, very high quality. The Juko necklace I returned. The chain is very short and does not look very good quality. The leaf was cute though, but I prefered to return it and ger something better at my next bag, cause that was a $42 value. The Robert Rose necklace is prettier in person than in the pictures, and I really like it. Makes any outfit look more dressy and cute!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everyone, meet my new baby girl!
> 
> ...


 I loveeeee it all. The LOVE door hanger is freaking adorable!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 4, 2012)

Got my latest LBB today. Two handbags and two Redken hairsprays.

I have to say that the color representation was off on one of the bags again.

The Big Buddha Ruched Hobo in sea green....looked much lighter on the site, almost like a sea foam. In person, it's GREEN. However, I still think it's gorgeous and I will keep it.













The inside is so pretty!

And, the Olivia &amp; Joy buckled hobo. ADORE THIS ONE. So soft and big and just awesome. I got the gunmetal color.


----------



## LilacBunny (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my latest LBB today. Two handbags and two Redken hairsprays.
> 
> ...


 I love my black Big Buddha hobo. The lining is adorable, isn't it? I get tons of compliments for it to be just a black bag. I can't imagine the squeeeeees you'll get with that green. And I wish now I hadn't traded away the gray O&amp;J. So cute!


----------



## lapka (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LilacBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love my black Big Buddha hobo. The lining is adorable, isn't it? I get tons of compliments for it to be just a black bag. I can't imagine the squeeeeees you'll get with that green. And I wish now I hadn't traded away the gray O&amp;J. So cute!


 Would any of those bags fit a 13" macbook?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lapka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LilacBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lapka (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a 13" macbook, too. It's just a little tall for the Big Buddha (I can fit it inside, but it can't quite zip), but it fits in the Olivia &amp; Joy with no problem.


 Thanks so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I realize I've been getting so many smaller bags and clutches, but don't have a nice bag to carry my laptop in and have to use the ugly backpack for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So, definitely on the lookout for a nice bag for the laptop. I also wish they'd have some smaller backpacks, like backpack purses. I really like carrying those instead of a shoulder bag or even a crossbody (as much as crossbodies are more comfy for walking a lot, if it's a bit heavier, the strap hurts the shoulder still) when walking around a lot, like when traveling, spending all day at a fair or a concert. I wish they'd have really tiny backpacks that just fit your essentials, but your hands and shoulders are free...


----------



## LilacBunny (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lapka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I realize I've been getting so many smaller bags and clutches, but don't have a nice bag to carry my laptop in and have to use the ugly backpack for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So, definitely on the lookout for a nice bag for the laptop. I also wish they'd have some smaller backpacks, like backpack purses. I really like carrying those instead of a shoulder bag or even a crossbody (as much as crossbodies are more comfy for walking a lot, if it's a bit heavier, the strap hurts the shoulder still) when walking around a lot, like when traveling, spending all day at a fair or a concert. I wish they'd have really tiny backpacks that just fit your essentials, but your hands and shoulders are free...


 I use my Nila color block belted structure bag as a work bag sometimes. That's a great one. Works cross body or shoulder, fits a small computer or iPad, not too heavy, latches securely.

I know a lot of people are not Nila fans, though. (Personally I loved mine, thought the colors were great and it was not smelly at all...)    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rougefirefly (Sep 4, 2012)

Hmmm... I can't tell how big the She &amp; Josh bow satchel is but it looks on the smaller side. Is that correct? Would it fit a text book?


----------



## seap3 (Sep 4, 2012)

My NA structure bag fits my laptop too, it's a little snug with the sleeve though.   I just got this bag a couple weeks ago so I haven't actually used it yet.  But I love it - no smell and the material feels really nice.  I got the white &amp; tan one with the yellow edging.

I've been using my red Street level front pocket tote and my hibiscus bag (the larger one) a lot for my laptop.  Those work really well.  I've got the MB lock &amp; key coming and I think that will also fit my 13" laptop pretty well.

 Before LBB I had to use an big ugly backpack too.  So glad I found lbb so I have cute bags for my computer.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 4, 2012)

fTried to get better pics of the Big Buddha hobo. The closeup is the most accurate color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Sep 4, 2012)

The bow satchel isn't too tiny, I think it would fit a medium sized text book. I'll have to go see what I have laying around my bedroom that I can shove into it and take piccys. LOL.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> fTried to get better pics of the Big Buddha hobo. The closeup is the most accurate color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Okay that bag is STUNNING but something off topic... are you a Jared Padalecki fan too? ;D I say "too" because I most certainly am. I looooove Supernatural and I notice another Jared show in your collection there.


----------



## rougefirefly (Sep 4, 2012)

> The bow satchel isn't too tiny, I think it would fit a medium sized text book. I'll have to go see what I have laying around my bedroom that I can shove into it and take piccys. LOL.


 Thanks! I was scared it would only fit a wallet and a cell phone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Honicakes (Sep 4, 2012)

UGHHH... now I am conflicted.  I didn't like the pink bow bag on LBB because it looks orangey on their site (more like a coral/salmon color) but yours looks bubblegummy and reeally cute.  So I got the black one - but now I like the pink one.  WHAT TO DO???  Should I trade the black for the pink?


----------



## AMA983 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey Ladies. Here's a pic of what was in my last LBB. So sorry for the quality. Didn't realize it was that dark  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I already sent the RJ &amp; Lydell bracelets back. The RJ was pretty but the beads almost felt sticky. The Lydell was horrible quality. Cute design, poor execution. I also sent back the scarf. It was cute but not nearly long/wide enough for me. I like to be able to wrap my scarves around my neck (you know, to wear like an actual scarf) and I was able to wrap this around my neck 1x but it was so short and looked absolutely ridiculous. 

I love the Deux Lux (I have the teal coming to me) and the ZAD gold chevron cuff. Adorable! The lip gloss is just okay. I used it so obviously I can't return it. And I love Redken products, so that's a plus! If you want better pics of the Deux Lux or cuff, let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## rosekorime (Sep 4, 2012)

My friend was gracious enough to let me take pictures of her Spring Street Vintage Treasures Necklace and Vintage Inspired Pendant Necklace. So pretty &lt;3


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 4, 2012)

Ahhh those spring street necklaces are so freakin' pretty! I had them both in my bag at one point, but I traded them because I knew I'd never end up wearing them due to my lack of appropriate clothing. Sigh.


----------



## seap3 (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Okay that bag is STUNNING but something off topic... are you a Jared Padalecki fan too? ;D I say "too" because I most certainly am. I looooove Supernatural and I notice another Jared show in your collection there.


 Oh yeah, Supernatural.  Love it!!  



  I'm more of a Jensen fan though.


----------



## seap3 (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rosekorime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My friend was gracious enough to let me take pictures of her Spring Street Vintage Treasures Necklace and Vintage Inspired Pendant Necklace. So pretty &lt;3


 How does the longer necklace look in person size-wise?  Someone posted that the pieces were huge (not the chain length - the, umm, the word is escaping me right now - the pieces on the sides  - help brain freeze!).  I thought it was so pretty but that comment scared me away a bit.


----------



## rosekorime (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How does the longer necklace look in person size-wise?  Someone posted that the pieces were huge (not the chain length - the, umm, the word is escaping me right now - the pieces on the sides  - help brain freeze!).  I thought it was so pretty but that comment scared me away a bit.


 The necklace goes down to about mid-torso. The diamond shaped pieces are the same size as they are on the earrings. I have a review of those in my blog, there's a link in my signature. Each piece is reasonably sized, it's not like huge XD. I can't really describe it without pictures.


----------



## seap3 (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rosekorime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The necklace goes down to about mid-torso. The diamond shaped pieces are the same size as they are on the earrings. I have a review of those in my blog, there's a link in my signature. Each piece is reasonably sized, it's not like huge XD. I can't really describe it without pictures.


 Thanks!  I wish I could see a picture of a real person wearing it.  I don't always trust the sizing pics in lbb.  If it's still around for my next bag I might try to get it.  It's so pretty, but after the post I was worried it had some monster sized diamond shaped pieces.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Sep 5, 2012)

This is my most recent bag, and my favorite by far - everything was a winner!


----------



## Shooby (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rosekorime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My friend was gracious enough to let me take pictures of her Spring Street Vintage Treasures Necklace and Vintage Inspired Pendant Necklace. So pretty &lt;3


 I totally traded away the Vintage Treasures because I feared it would be HUGE and I couldn't find a pic of it anywhere.

LBB: there are so many unemployed photographers in Cali. And models that will work for free. Do you really need to photoshop on a mannequin?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shooby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally traded away the Vintage Treasures because I feared it would be HUGE and I couldn't find a pic of it anywhere.
> 
> LBB: there are so many unemployed photographers in Cali. And models that will work for free. Do you really need to photoshop on a mannequin?


 I don't understand the point of showing the jewelry on a mannequin if it's not even to scale. Defeats the entire purpose.


----------



## poissonvisage (Sep 6, 2012)

Got my third LBB today!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was pretty excited about both of these items, and they're great, but there is a slight problem with my Nila bag and it's not that it smells...it actually has no smell.





Notice that smudgy looking stuff? That was on there when I took off the plastic covering it. There are also scratches on it that I took close-ups of. When you look at it in better lighting, too, there are some grey/black spots on the left of the front flap. I also wiped glue off the back of the purse.





I do love the color though!! Not usually a pink girl, but this is just gorgeous.





The inside's super cute, too.





So no picture can really do justice to the size or detail of this. I love it. It's bigger than I thought, and busier than I thought, but super cute. My first Deux Lux item.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Here's my phone by it for size comparison. Pretty roomy for a clutch!!!





Super pretty satiny interior. &lt;3 Loving it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I e-mailed customer service a few minutes ago, so I'll see what they say about my Nila bag. I don't want to pay to ship it back, since I really do like the purse...it just came in not-new quality.


----------



## MakeupMashup (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *poissonvisage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my third LBB today!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was pretty excited about both of these items, and they're great, but there is a slight problem with my Nila bag and it's not that it smells...it actually has no smell.
> 
> ...


 
That Nila looks way better than I expected it to!  I can't really see the defects you are talking about but I hope it gets resolved  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The ditsy is sooo cute and can't wait to have its little rainbow sequins in my hands!!!  What a fun light-hearted clutch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thank you for taking such excellent photos of everything!


----------



## Stefilee (Sep 6, 2012)

Just bought my first bag! I don't know about that clock, but I cannot wait for the bag!


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 6, 2012)

That Deux Lux wristlet is so beautiful!

I am very glad I did not trade it away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## poissonvisage (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupMashup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That Nila looks way better than I expected it to!  I can't really see the defects you are talking about but I hope it gets resolved  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The ditsy is sooo cute and can't wait to have its little rainbow sequins in my hands!!!  What a fun light-hearted clutch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thank you for taking such excellent photos of everything!


 I'm glad you like!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I was pleasantly surprised with the Nila as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure things will turn out well one way or another, I've heard and experienced nothing but good things from LBB's customer service!



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That Deux Lux wristlet is so beautiful!
> 
> I am very glad I did not trade it away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too!! I shipped once I got it because I just knew I'd end up trading it if I didn't. There were so many offers at the time. I can't wait to use it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 6, 2012)

I know it had crazy offers!

It was my opening item so I knew I couldn't give it up. But at one point there were offers up to $120+ for it.

But I knew I would regret it if I traded it away. 

It is bigger than expected but happy because it will be nice to throw your phone, keys, money, and lip balm for when you are on the go or when you go out.

Thanks for posting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 6, 2012)

I just received my first LBB. I shipped the day I opened or the next day, if I remember right it wasn't even 24 hours. I'm happy with what I got the first time, but my second bag has a ton more items because I figured out how to trade. I took pics with my phone.

Nila Anthony colorblock tote in blue and nude. I adore this bag, it is aquamarine, not the darker blue the LBB pictures show. Also, it's large. I can fit my largest text book in there with room for my laptop as well. It's really well made and has no smell whatsoever.

http://s661.photobucket.com/albums/uu332/shannon_28/?action=view&amp;current=20120906_151650.jpg
 

Next Big Buddha Mosaic clutch/wallet. First impression, it's HUGE. This is definitely a clutch size to me. I took a pic of it with my glasses to give you an idea of the size. I can easily fit my phone along with a couple lip glosses or teeny makeup bag. It's much more intricate looking in person. I'd say the colors are fairly true to LBB's pics.

http://s661.photobucket.com/albums/uu332/shannon_28/?action=view&amp;current=20120906_151620.jpg

No pics, but I also got the gold/turquoise bangles and flowery headband. I was happily surprised with the quality of both. If you have large wrists or hands the bangles may pose a challenge. I have small wrists, but my hands are pretty wide. I have to work to get the bangles on.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 6, 2012)

Now I feel sad letting that mosaic clutch go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It really looks beautiful in that picture


----------



## poissonvisage (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my first LBB. I shipped the day I opened or the next day, if I remember right it wasn't even 24 hours. I'm happy with what I got the first time, but my second bag has a ton more items because I figured out how to trade. I took pics with my phone.
> 
> ...


 The colorblock tote is beautiful!!! I wanted it even though i thought the blue was a tiny bit much. But in your picture it looks so stunning. I want it so badly!! Thanks for sharing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## poissonvisage (Sep 7, 2012)

I got my 4th LBB today. Haha. I had two back to back. Just two items in this one.





Deux Lux Flip Wallet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





It's really big!!!





Super cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





And has two roomy zip pockets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





All the Rage tassel necklace. I was surprised I liked it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 7, 2012)

I agree.  The mannequin definitely provides no help in judging items.  LBB needs better photos.  Sometimes the best things look the worst and vice-versa.


----------



## Honicakes (Sep 7, 2012)

WHOA - are you Wearing the ATR Necklace?  That thing is HUGE!  I am glad I saw this pic bc I was considering getting that but now I won't.  At 4'11 that thing would come to my knees!



> All the Rage tassel necklace. I was surprised I liked it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## poissonvisage (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Honicakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WHOA - are you Wearing the ATR Necklace?  That thing is HUGE!  I am glad I saw this pic bc I was considering getting that but now I won't.  At 4'11 that thing would come to my knees!


 Yup that's what I'm wearing. I'm 5' 3" and it's probably the longest necklace I own. I was surprised at how long it is, too!


----------



## turtlemomma (Sep 8, 2012)

Forgive me if I dupe, I can't keep track of which end is up these days! The eye make up remover came with 100 cotton rounds.  I have not had a chance to try it out yet, let me know if you are interested in hearing about it. I was not able to find any reviews online. (But I didn't look *too* hard.)









The inside of the love drops is olive and does not have any pockets.





I'm returning the coin case. It's so cute, but I don't think I would ever use it.

Well, not enough to justify having it, anyhow!  The cosmetics case is huge!  And the inside looks just like the outside.

The color on the Betsey glasses was not quite right on the website.  They are very dark and I'm glad I ended up with them.





Hard to really tell - the DL bag has some hexagons that are blue and some that are silver.





It has a nameplate on one side!  Super cute.





There are hearts and a nameplate on both sides.





It's all gorgeous. I'm sad that I will not use and will have to return the coin purse.


----------



## turtlemomma (Sep 8, 2012)

And the Nila Anthony mesh tote with stripe! The pink is BRIGHT.  Undeniably neon.  The top handle - I wish it was just a bit longer. As you can see it's just about the length of the bag, so you can get this bag on your shoulder but not as easily as I would prefer.  













No pockets on the back.



T

The snaps on the bottom pockets actually do open.  That was a surprise.  We've seen this lining before!





The usual three pockets on the inside





The snaps on the side also undo if you want a tote without the flat bottom, giving you a little bit more room.









The gray part is fuzzy. I really like that.  It feels really nice to pet.  Haha. There is a slight smell - nothing like the belted structure bag I got.  I am ready to use this today - the other bag I aired out for three weeks before use.


----------



## turtlemomma (Sep 8, 2012)

And some jewelry shots. I always wonder about sizing.  The cherry drop earrings have very cute backings.













But they are very big. My small features are overwhelmed by this size but the shape is very nice in person. 









Here is the AV Max necklace up close.  It is detailed.  





These hoops are brushed silver and actually very pretty.  





I was hoping these would match the adjustable necklace, but the bottom beads are bigger and lighter in color. 









But they really catch the light. 





My Maddens came with some gunk on them, but I think some Goof Off will take it right off.





The detailing on the Lycell necklace is impressive.  Both sides of all of the circles and ovals are hammered.









I got an Adrian so that I can use the pouch to organize my purse and take off the chain to attach to the BCBG sequin clutch. I think I'll cut it to shoulder length first.  It will be really easy to cut this loop off the back.


----------



## AMA983 (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *turtlemomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And some jewelry shots. I always wonder about sizing.  The cherry drop earrings have very cute backings.
> 
> ...


 Those are so pretty! Are they heavy?


----------



## Fashionb (Sep 8, 2012)

I've been a little lazy about taking photos of my items, but due to a migraine today with nothing else to do I thought that I would photograph all the items that I have received in my last 3 LBBS.  Since many of these items are still in the trading gallery I thought the photos might be useful to those of you who have open bags.

Case- Mate Iphone Covers: 





NCLA Polishes:  Can you tell that I like pink polishes





Ivanka Trump Large Jewerly Case in Gunmetal Grey









Spring Street Necklace:  This has to be one of my favorite necklaces. 









Spring Street Earrings:  These are very long and hit my shoulders so I will probably remove the dangling gold chains.





Deos Ear Buds:





Kenneth Cole Earrings:  My favorite earrings, however they are very delicate as when I dropped one them on my bathroom floor the metal bent.  I was able to do my best to bend it back, so I don't think the bended part it is noticeable anymore.





Street Level Wallet Clutch in Blue with removeable gold chain:  This has three different openings which I didn't know about on the site, but a great feature that should be mentioned.

















And one more item which I will put in the next post.


----------



## Fashionb (Sep 8, 2012)

And finally the last item:

Big Buddha Wallet, Crossbody and Wristlet.  This is super large.  I should mention that the crossbody strap is really short. At it's longest length it hits just below my waist (I am 5' tall for reference).













Edited to add one more item which I forgot about:

Zad Owl Clock Necklace:  This came defective which hard to see in the photos, but one of the eyes is raised, round, and a glossy black and the other eye is dented in and matte black.  It is very noticeable in person and I have e-mailed LBB about the defect.  But it is still cute. The chain on this is super long.





Hope these photos help everyone out and if you want measurements of anything or want to see how it looks on, just let me know.


----------



## seap3 (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Spring Street Necklace:  This has to be one of my favorite necklaces.
> ...


  I never really paid much attention to the SL clutch before your pics, but now I really like it.  The inside is so cute.  I might have to try to get that.

And I really wanted that necklace - but when I was trading there was only 1 and they turned down every offer.


----------



## Fashionb (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never really paid much attention to the SL clutch before your pics, but now I really like it.  The inside is so cute.  I might have to try to get that.
> 
> And I really wanted that necklace - but when I was trading there was only 1 and they turned down every offer.


 
The clutch is actually really nice in person and I think a lot of people pass it over.

The necklace was my main opening item when it came out and I had refused to trade it away.  It is so pretty in person, so if you can get it don't give it up no matter how tempted you are for another item.


----------



## seap3 (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The necklace is sold out, so unless someone decides to return it I won't ever be able to get it. 




  It was nice that they had a really nice low priced jewelry item.  Usually the items in the teens are not very good.


----------



## Souly (Sep 8, 2012)

My first bag




Steve Madden
Retro Cat Eye Sunglasses
$36.00
RETAIL



MMS Design Studio
Double Pocket Shoulder Bag
$72.00
RETAIL



Benefit Cosmetics
Watt's Up! Highlighter

My second bag




CARGO Cosmetics
Color Palette in Tahiti 
$30.00
RETAIL



Big Buddha
Ruched Hobo Bag 
$95.00
RETAIL

I have a third bag open. I just opened my first bag last night - yikes!


----------



## turtlemomma (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are so pretty! Are they heavy?


 No, they are not super light, but I would not say that they are heavy. I would say light-medium weight as far as earrings go.


----------



## turtlemomma (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My second bag
> 
> ...


 I love Tahiti!  Congrats on nabbing one.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 8, 2012)

I got the seven wonders necklace last month and it is very pretty.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *turtlemomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 8, 2012)

Spring Street Necklace:  This has to be one of my favorite necklaces. 








I am beyond happy that I kept this necklace in my bag and didn't give it up.

It is more beautiful in these pictures than in the ones from LBB.

I had tempting offers but glad I kept it.

How far does it fall on you?


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never really paid much attention to the SL clutch before your pics, but now I really like it.  The inside is so cute.  I might have to try to get that.
> 
> And I really wanted that necklace - but when I was trading there was only 1 and they turned down every offer.


 I am so sorry I think I was the one who kept turning down your offers. I just couldn't give it up, I was able to trade for it on the first day I opened my bag and my offer was accepted. But you did send some very tempting offers.


----------



## seap3 (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so sorry I think I was the one who kept turning down your offers. I just couldn't give it up, I was able to trade for it on the first day I opened my bag and my offer was accepted. But you did send some very tempting offers.


 Probably was me.  



  Did you have the very last one?  Sorry if I kept bugging you.  I think I remember putting out offers,giving up for a day or so,and then trying again.  I don't blame you one bit for holding on to it.  It's so pretty.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't have a ruler handy but it adjusts about 16" to 20" so about average necklace size.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Probably was me.
> 
> ...


 I did have the last one when I put my trade for the necklace it only said one person had it. 

I just closed my bag about a little less than a week ago.

I kept this necklace because it reminds me of another necklace I had but lost.

I have seen this necklace on Amazon but it was crazy expensive. 

http://www.amazon.com/Seven-Wonders-Dainty-Turquoise-Necklace/dp/B008PFGIKS


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 9, 2012)

I felt really bad because I knew you really wanted it and kept turning your offers down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Sep 9, 2012)

OMG! WHY HAVEN'T I BEEN CHECKING MUT LATELY??? I wish I had seen this while I had a bag open. I never even put in a single trade for this bag and just felt "meh" about it until I saw this picture! The detailing is gorgeous. While everyone else was going nuts over the newer bags I might have been able to get this one for a song (especially since I had a couple of the newer ones in my bag during trading and could have traded up!)



> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My second bag
> 
> ...


----------



## DonnaJ (Sep 9, 2012)

I just wanted to say that you take fabulous pictures. LBB needs to hire you so we can get a much better idea about their items. I love that you took shots showing details of the products too.



> Originally Posted by *EverydayJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These are pics from a few different bags, some are older - like from July. But thought I'd share anyway.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! WHY HAVEN'T I BEEN CHECKING MUT LATELY??? I wish I had seen this while I had a bag open. I never even put in a single trade for this bag and just felt "meh" about it until I saw this picture! The detailing is gorgeous. While everyone else was going nuts over the newer bags I might have been able to get this one for a song (especially since I had a couple of the newer ones in my bag during trading and could have traded up!)


 I actually had picked it to trade but it grew on me every time I looked at the pics of what was in my bag lol. There's another version of it on there now.


----------



## Fashionb (Sep 9, 2012)

> I am beyond happy that I kept this necklace in my bag and didn't give it up. It is more beautiful in these pictures than in the ones from LBB. I had tempting offers but glad I kept it. How far does it fall on you?


 I wear it at it's tightest length and the pendants fall just at my chest. I normally don't like necklaces that are too short, this is just perfect. I probably wear it at what would be considered and 18" length.


----------



## Fashionb (Sep 9, 2012)

> I did have the last one when I put my trade for the necklace it only said one person had it.Â  I just closed my bag about a little less than a week ago. I kept this necklace because it reminds me of another necklace I had but lost. I have seen this necklace on Amazon but it was crazy expensive.Â  http://www.amazon.com/Seven-Wonders-Dainty-Turquoise-Necklace/dp/B008PFGIKS


 I can't believe how expensive it is at Amazon.com, but it definitely looks like it an expensive necklace. I believe the amethyst chips are real.


----------



## seap3 (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't believe how expensive it is at Amazon.com, but it definitely looks like it an expensive necklace. I believe the amethyst chips are real.


 Is te turquoise real too  that's what amazon says?  If the stones are all real then LBB made a pricing mistake.


----------



## Fashionb (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is te turquoise real too  that's what amazon says?  If the stones are all real then LBB made a pricing mistake.


 


My mom owns a jewelry shop and she thinks the turquoise is real as well.  Actually my moms first response to the necklace was to look at the stones. She said the the only stone that is a glass bead is the large purple one that dangles.  I believe that LBB made a huge pricing error on this one, of course the error worked out to be in our favor.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 9, 2012)

> My mom owns a jewelry shop and she thinks the turquoiseÂ is real as well.Â  ActuallyÂ my moms first response to the necklace was to look at the stones. She said the the only stone that is aÂ glass beadÂ is the large purple one that dangles.Â Â I believe that LBB made a huge pricing error on this one, of course the error worked out to be in our favor.Â


i found it listed on another site for 18 bucks. I think the amazon seller is overcharging.


----------



## DonnaJ (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually had picked it to trade but it grew on me every time I looked at the pics of what was in my bag lol. There's another version of it on there now.


 Oh yeah, that's the one I would have put trade offers on. And apparently there is little interest in it now, especially since there are new bags on there. So I do think I could have gotten it at it's value or even slightly below. The new bags I couldn't get for $20-30 above value and I'm cheap enough that I gave up and decided that I need MOAR BETSEY instead! lol


----------



## Fashionb (Sep 9, 2012)

.


----------



## Fashionb (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh yeah, that's the one I would have put trade offers on. And apparently there is little interest in it now, especially since there are new bags on there. So I do think I could have gotten it at it's value or even slightly below. The new bags I couldn't get for $20-30 above value and I'm cheap enough that I gave up and decided that I need MOAR BETSEY instead! lol


 I don't know how you did it.  I saw your closing bag, that's some major Betsey.  I wasn't able to get any of those pieces last week no matter what I offered.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 9, 2012)

This necklace seems to be online just google the name of it: Spring Street dainty seven wonders necklace. I have found other websites having it for $18 but they are sold out. But maybe e-bay?


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 9, 2012)

Look at this website! Looks like either people are selling their LBB stuff on here 

http://www.i-ella.com/browse/category/6-accessories/48


----------



## javagirl87 (Sep 9, 2012)

WHATTT i want to sell on that site lol i have so much crap i don't want/don't use


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WHATTT i want to sell on that site lol i have so much crap i don't want/don't use


 I know right??? I became a member on that website today and seriously saw a few items that I know are from LBB. Like the Kenneth cole new york yellow &amp; green bead bracelet and the lydell turquoise drop earrings


----------



## DonnaJ (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know how you did it.  I saw your closing bag, that's some major Betsey.  I wasn't able to get any of those pieces last week no matter what I offered.


 Mostly what I do is offer nice pieces at or a bit above the value of the Betsey I want. I work my butt off to get rid of badly trading products as quickly as possible and try to keep only nice things in my bag. It's sort of like thinking, "If my bag were to suddenly close, would I want to keep this stuff, or send it back?" If it's keepers then you have good trading material. Someone who has a Betsey worked hard to get it, or opened with it. They won't trade it for macaroni or fabric necklaces. You have to make the trade tempting! I think my biggest advice is, if you aren't willing to work to get rid of junk, then you better offer a ton of it way over value to get the things you want. That's the only way I would take a trade of macaroni and fabric for a Betsey, if you offered so much of it, that even trading down I could get ahead, then I'll consider it.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mostly what I do is offer nice pieces at or a bit above the value of the Betsey I want. I work my butt off to get rid of badly trading products as quickly as possible and try to keep only nice things in my bag. It's sort of like thinking, "If my bag were to suddenly close, would I want to keep this stuff, or send it back?" If it's keepers then you have good trading material. Someone who has a Betsey worked hard to get it, or opened with it. They won't trade it for macaroni or fabric necklaces. You have to make the trade tempting! I think my biggest advice is, if you aren't willing to work to get rid of junk, then you better offer a ton of it way over value to get the things you want. That's the only way I would take a trade of macaroni and fabric for a Betsey, if you offered so much of it, that even trading down I could get ahead, then I'll consider it.


 Do you always open with only 3 items? You seem to end with amazing bags every single time.


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Look at this website! Looks like either people are selling their LBB stuff on here
> 
> http://www.i-ella.com/browse/category/6-accessories/48


 Interesting, I just might buy some stuff that i couldn't get lol I don't want to open another bag :/


----------



## rosekorime (Sep 9, 2012)

Finally got my Little Black Bag in! I posted a review on my blog. But here are tons of pictures!!!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rosekorime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my Little Black Bag in! I posted a review on my blog. But here are tons of pictures!!!


 LOVE all your loot!


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Amazing bag rose! I actually like the orange/blue clutch. Weird question, but does your mosaic wallet have a odd urine kind of smell?


----------



## rosekorime (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Amazing bag rose! I actually like the orange/blue clutch. Weird question, but does your mosaic wallet have a odd urine kind of smell?


 Thank you! 

Yeah my mosaic wallet has an odd ammonia/urine smell. I don't know what it is, but I do hope the smell goes away!


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 10, 2012)

Lovingly called my facehugger ring, the $28 wire wrap ring













$22 origami bird necklace. This is a gift for my friend but I love it. Very cute









$24 brick Ipad case. Squishy!













An affair to remember earrings. LOVE THEM.





















$68 side hardware tote. Basic purse but I love that it came with an attached coin case.

 Not pictured are the GIMUNDO Hot House floral drop earrings. They were so huge that I immediately started converting them into a necklace before I even thought to takes pics. Hubby ran off with the Ipad overseas, so I can't show you if it fits well or not.


----------



## DonnaJ (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Please show us the necklace anyway! I'd love to see it! This is a great bag, I wish I had gotten the origami necklace. My sister would love it. Her son has a learning disability, but is gifted in art. He is very good with origami and made her a ring for mother's day that looked like a real store bought ring. I was amazed and kept grabbing her hand to look at it again and again. I would have given it to her for Christmas with a note something like this: I'm not talented enough to actually make this like your son would, so I guess store bought it is!


----------



## EverydayJen (Sep 10, 2012)

You made my day with that comment @DonnaJ! Thanks! I wish they would do something about the photos on the site. They are not doing their inventory any justice with the stock photos they are using.


----------



## Souly (Sep 10, 2012)

Just closed my 3rd bag - my favorite so far




michael marcus
Purplicious Nail Polish
$15.00
RETAIL



Benefit Cosmetics
Sun Beam Highlighter
$0.00
RETAIL



Olivia + Joy
Vanish Buckled Hobo
$92.00
RETAIL



CARGO Cosmetics
Liquid Eyeliner in Black
$22.00
RETAIL



CARGO Cosmetics
Color Palette in Toronto
$30.00


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just closed my 3rd bag - my favorite so far
> 
> ...


 You are going to LOVE that Olivia + Joy bag!  I have been using mine like crazy.  It is one awesome bag!  There is no comparison between Nila Anthony and Olivia and Joy. I hate NA and She &amp; Josh bags.


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 10, 2012)

Took an old chain my mom had, clipped the post off with wire cutters, undid the o rings that connected the crystal and the flower. Luckily flowers don't really have an up or down otherwise this wouldn't have been possible as the o ring is on the bottom of the flower.





Approx. Original size

These things were so big they were falling forward even with a button back.


----------



## seap3 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That looks so pretty as a necklace.  I can't imaging wearing a flower that size as an earring.  It's even bigger than the lbb pics made it out to be.  I really wish they would start using real people as models instead of that weird white manikin.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just closed my 3rd bag - my favorite so far
> 
> ...


 Souly, the Olivia + Joy is AMAAAAZING and soft and big and just perfect, and Toronto is my favorite CARGO palette, I use it constantly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That necklace turned out very nice, so it's great that you knew how to create it with the earrings. I don't think I would like to have earrings that large either.


----------



## Souly (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Souly, the Olivia + Joy is AMAAAAZING and soft and big and just perfect, and Toronto is my favorite CARGO palette, I use it constantly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love all those palettes! Sounds like we have the same bags - great minds think alike


----------



## turtlemomma (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lovingly called my facehugger ring, the $28 wire wrap ring
> ...


 I love those earrings!!! If I had known they had rhinestones in them, I would have traded for them.  So cute. 

Also love the bag.  Love the color, love the attached coin purse, love the zipper pocket on the outside.


----------



## Scoutgirl1228 (Sep 11, 2012)

I found this thread of photos really helpful while working on my September bag so I thought I'd see if I could go back and find items from previous bags that are still in the trading gallery and put them up in case others are considering them.  





This was my August bag which had three items plus two Redken products.  This was my third bag and the first time I ended up swapping out all of my products.  In the end for the first time I wasn't happy with this bag and am sending two items back.  

The big item in my bag was the Deux Lux Cosmic Love Crossbody which as of today is still in the gallery to open a bag with in three different colors, and a fourth color is in the trading gallery.  The retail price was $86 which I can't imagine anyone paying for the quality level.  There wasn't anything particularly wrong with the bag but it just wasn't anything special.  The sparkle quality on it is great, much more so than the pictures on the website, but I didn't realize that the sequins weren't sealed down.  When I first removed it from the cloth bag I thought it was the wrong bag as it didn't have the same design on it with the two toned sequins that was shown on the website.  What I quickly realized was that about 1/3 of the sequins had flipped over so I painstakingly flipped them back over to the correct side (the photos show the "after" once I fixed the sequins).  I've decided this will officially drive me crazy having the sequins all askew so I've decided to send it back. 





Now if you are not OCD like me and don't mind some stray sequins I thought I'd show you the interior.  









The second item I'm sending back actually arrived damaged.  I don't know if you can see from the photos but there is a big scratch that runs the length of the top of the cuff in the very front.  This is the ZAD cuff that is still in the trading gallery and I actually really like it so I'm disappointed it arrived damaged.  





The last item in my bag is another cuff, this one by AV Max which I also really like.  My only complaint is that it was crazy small when I took it out of the bag, child size small, but I was able to adjust it enough to make it completely fine to wear and I love the rustic quality of it.





Happy trading!  I've got bags #4 &amp; 5 coming for September that I'll post.  Too many great bags to choose from this month, had to open a second bag for the first time in the same month!

- Heather


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scoutgirl1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found this thread of photos really helpful while working on my September bag so I thought I'd see if I could go back and find items from previous bags that are still in the trading gallery and put them up in case others are considering them.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the pictures! I think the sequins is supposed to be like that though to give it that kind of two tone effect I used to have a pair of shoes that did the same thing. I agree for sure it will make you crazy! lol


----------



## AMA983 (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WOW. I seriously can not believe those were earrings! Way too large for me. Nice job turning it into a necklace!


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 11, 2012)

I am so upset with LBB right now. I e-mailed since last Friday about my bag and never responded until today. I talked to several people and they kept saying my bag had shipped. But now I get an e-mail saying that sorry but they ran out of the Steve Madden large snake totes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and that they can't replace it. 

I am so upset not only because they took so long to tell me about this but because I traded multiple items for the Steve Madden bag. 

They did say that I can get multiple items to make up for the price of the Steve Madden since I believe it was $93.00 but the thing is that I had already dreamed of using the Steve madden and wearing it. 

I don't see anything in the gallery that I like what so ever. Has this happened to anyone before? Should I wait until tomorrow to see what new items they have and see if I like anything then?


----------



## seap3 (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so upset with LBB right now. I e-mailed since last Friday about my bag and never responded until today. I talked to several people and they kept saying my bag had shipped. But now I get an e-mail saying that sorry but they ran out of the Steve Madden large snake totes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and that they can't replace it.
> 
> ...


 I don't understand how they can run out of something.  Shouldn't their computer program have an accurate inventory and not put things into people bags if they don't actually have them available?

I've never had that happen to me, but it really stinks.  Are they at least going to let you pick the replacement items?  I guess it wouldn't be so bad as long as you get to pick exactly what you want, but I wouldn't want them to just put random things equaling $93 into my bag. 

I think they should give you something extra for their screwup.  At least another $25.  People usually have to trade more than the value to get a bag they really want.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so upset with LBB right now. I e-mailed since last Friday about my bag and never responded until today. I talked to several people and they kept saying my bag had shipped. But now I get an e-mail saying that sorry but they ran out of the Steve Madden large snake totes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and that they can't replace it.
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear about this! This happened to YouSoldTheWorld awhile ago I read about in a blog post of hers maybe she would be able to answer your ?'s


----------



## turtlemomma (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so upset with LBB right now. I e-mailed since last Friday about my bag and never responded until today. I talked to several people and they kept saying my bag had shipped. But now I get an e-mail saying that sorry but they ran out of the Steve Madden large snake totes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and that they can't replace it.
> 
> ...


 That is sad.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I know what you mean, about dreaming of using something already. I would be very upset, too.  I would wait to see what comes out on Thursday and next Monday, I hope that something comes up that you will love instead.  Or even wait longer if that's what it takes to get a bag that you love.  I would think that some time soon there will be a Koret, Balibelts, or Madden bag that you love released into the gallery.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 11, 2012)

I know, it really does suck because I was already thinking of how I was going to wear the bag. This was going to be my first Steve Madden bag and I traded multiple items for this bag (double checked the price and its $98.00). Emily was really nice but I am just upset I didn't realize how attached I was with this bag. She said I can go over $10.00 so up to 108.00. And I can pick the item(s) I want to make up for that price. She said she would let me know tomorrow what brands LBB is putting out tomorrow before the sneak peek in case something caught my attention. I just don't see anything I want from this gallery but at the same time I am afraid that if LBB comes out with a hot item that it will be sold out by the time they open on Thursday. 

It had never happened to me until this time and its no fun. And that is what I don't understand if LBB only has 10 bags why would they let 20 people open with that bag and then this happen. Hopefully they fix it because I would hate it if it happened to anyone else. 

And thanks, I will see her blog and see what or how she dealt with it with LBB.


----------



## seap3 (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm glad they are letting you go over a little bit, and it sounds like they are trying to give you first chance at the new items.  

Are they holding the other items in your bag until you pick your replacement item(s)?   I'd be worried those would be gone too if they don't ship them soon.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm glad they are letting you go over a little bit, and it sounds like they are trying to give you first chance at the new items.
> 
> Are they holding the other items in your bag until you pick your replacement item(s)?   I'd be worried those would be gone too if they don't ship them soon.


 Thats what I asked and she said that all of the other items are there and they are holding my items until I decide what to do. She said that they wouldn't go back into the gallery because I already paid for my bag. LBB has charged themselves so they can't put those items back into the gallery. 

I know they really do have great customer service, hopefully I see something I like because I really want the rest of my items lol


----------



## seap3 (Sep 11, 2012)

Here's a quick pic of a couple of the items i received today.  I will try to post more pics in a few days after my test.  (need to study and stay OFF MuT &amp; LBB - lol)





I love the Carol Duplaise bracelet. 




 I really love the pink &amp; brown stones.  I have a 6" wrist and it fits just right with just a tiny bit of extra room.

I HATE the earrings, which is really sad because I really wanted them and had even considered opening with them.  They are way bigger than I expected, and even make my earlobes sag,although they don't seem really heavy.  They are just so HUGE and make me feel like Wilma Flinstone wearing rocks in my ears.  I just need a bone for my hair to complete the look.  I will be sending them back.


----------



## julia44 (Sep 11, 2012)

Was it the cognac sm? Oh man I hope mine comes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's a quick pic of a couple of the items i received today.  I will try to post more pics in a few days after my test.  (need to study and stay OFF MuT &amp; LBB - lol)
> 
> ...


 Woah, yeah, those earrings are way bigger than I imagined. The bracelet is so pretty though.


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I HATE the earrings, which is really sad because I really wanted them and had even considered opening with them.  They are way bigger than I expected, and even make my earlobes sag,although they don't seem really heavy.  They are just so HUGE and make me feel like Wilma Flinstone wearing rocks in my ears.  I just need a bone for my hair to complete the look.  I will be sending them back.


 Or save them for Halloween and buy a white dress from the thrift store to alter


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 11, 2012)

I wish LBB actually showed things to scale there would be much less returns, I think.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *julia44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was it the cognac sm? Oh man I hope mine comes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No mine was the mustard colored one...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know I would make sure they do maybe send them an e-mail


----------



## julia44 (Sep 11, 2012)

Okay thanks for responding so fast. The cognac was a gift for someone.


----------



## seap3 (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish LBB actually showed things to scale there would be much less returns, I think.


 I agree.  I just went back to look at the picture of the earrings on the white manikin, and they look so much smaller.  

I know I should pay more attention to the actual dimensions though.  Lesson learned.  I'll need to keep a ruler next to my computer when choosing my lbb jewelry.

Although the halloween costume idea is good too


----------



## lunadust (Sep 11, 2012)

They really need human models. I saw some of the kenneth cole dangles in nordstrom rack and they were a whole lot bigger than I would have thought.


----------



## turtlemomma (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They really need human models. I saw some of the kenneth cole dangles in nordstrom rack and they were a whole lot bigger than I would have thought.


 That's why I took pics with a giftcard next to them... they are pretty but they are larger than you would think. Although, I think the measurements given were actually correct on them. (But we know you can't always trust those.)


----------



## Yolita1981 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi guys, does anybody have a picture of the camel Miztique stitched clutch?


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Sep 12, 2012)

Does anyone have a pic of the 'ZAD Octopus Necklace that is in the gallery right now? When I google, I can only find LLB pics of it. It's in my bag and I want to see it on a real person! Thanks!


----------



## LilacBunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Look what came today!

 







I didn't realize the hat had a gold edge...but it's cute. 





















I'm thinking everything is a keeper.


----------



## Jacinta (Sep 12, 2012)

Major haul for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmGkbXMWjoQ&amp;feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jacinta (Sep 12, 2012)

By the way, the video features a Deux Lux wallet and cosmetic bag, Spring Street earrings, Lydell NYC necklace, Kenneth Cole earrings, Koret clutch, 2 She &amp; Josh bags, Benefit cosmetics, and Butter London.


----------



## OrchidBlossom (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Major haul for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmGkbXMWjoQ&amp;feature=youtu.be


 That was a great haul! What color was the tiny deux lux pouch listed as on the site mint or twinkle?

They sent me an extra watch in a shipment last month and they offered to send me a pre paid shipping label (but I didn't have a printer at the time) so I just ended up shipping it back to them via ups and included a note with it telling them I had talked to Emily about it that way I didn't have to end up with a exchange credit that wasn't really mine to have. She told me they would credit me if I paid the shipping but I wasn't worried about it so I never got around to calling back.


----------



## lapka (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> By the way, the video features a Deux Lux wallet and cosmetic bag, Spring Street earrings, Lydell NYC necklace, Kenneth Cole earrings, Koret clutch, 2 She &amp; Josh bags, Benefit cosmetics, and Butter London.


 Hey, awesome haul!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love all 3 bags! Do you think either the pleated satchel or the bow bag are big enough to fit a 13 inch macbook? Probably not, but I'm still curious. The pleated satchel is to die for! And the Koret is beautiful as well! Luckily they still have it in a different color combo on the site, but that one is not as pretty...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LilacBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Look what came today!
> 
> ...


 Love everythingggg!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Starresky (Sep 12, 2012)

You girls have been so helpful in helping me pick my items for my current LBB. I wish I had known about this thread/forum earlier! 





Here is my latest LBB, in case anyone is interested in the Steve Madden Striped Floppy Hat, the Street Level Envelope Clutch Wallet or the All the Rage Assorted Bead Necklace, which I think are still up for trading. The wallet is a teensy bit greener than my iPhone can pick up, but I hope this helps.


----------



## LilacBunny (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 I really think I need the Lydell earrings now. Did not like at all on LBB.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LilacBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really think I need the Lydell earrings now. Did not like at all on LBB.


 They are REALLY cute in person!


----------



## LilacBunny (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They are REALLY cute in person!





> Originally Posted by *LilacBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really think I need the Lydell earrings now. Did not like at all on LBB.


 Really, their pictures. Who takes them? Pretty much everyone who posts in here does a better job! Glad to hear you love them! I think I'm going to go for them once I get to day four. (Trying to wait three days before I get the things I want to keep in my bag is killlllllling me!)


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 13, 2012)

I told you they looked so much better at TJ


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 13, 2012)

MY MERMAID RING!!!





























Not pictured the Lydell Triple circle earrings and the black and white spring street drop earrings previously posted.

I'm not sure the size of my mermaid ring. LBB said 7.5 but it might be a loose 7.5 or an 8. My normal ring finger is a 9, which is slightly loose on me but I can get the ring on both left and right. The right side requires a little maneuvering but is comfortable once on.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That sucks that it says 7.5 but it fits a 9...I gave mine up because I thought it wouldn't fit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Sep 13, 2012)

I love that mermaid ring!!!! It's so much cuter in your pics than on the website.


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that mermaid ring!!!! It's so much cuter in your pics than on the website.


 

Yea, that seems to happen a lot. I love the crabs little green eyes. LBB step up your game when it comes to pics. While I like being surprised that something looks better than it does online, I think you are doing your items a disfavor.


----------



## Naughty Piranha (Sep 13, 2012)

My 2nd Little Black Bag came in today - this one is full of gifts for my (hip) mother &amp; sister who have birthdays coming up  SO much better than my first LBB AND I ended the bag 3 days early (I needed to start studying &amp; stop LBB'ing Lol).









The Big Buddha bag has this weird circle indentation on the front - I'm really hoping it will go away before I have to give it as a gift! The color is a medium, almost dark orange cognac - it's pretty, and perfect for autumn. [edit: looking at http://www.zappos.com/big-buddha-carlow-brown, the color actually is brown and NOT tan as it looked on LBB]





The DL Train Case is a gorgeous color &amp; exceptionally sparkly (of course - it's DL!)









Andddd the wallet I've been wanting since first going onto the LBB website - love, love, love it. Love the smooth exterior and the pretty polka dotted interior. I also don't mind the sequins going every which way - I don't feel it's particularly noticeable.













This bangle had to be squeezed past my hands, but it fit well on my average sized wrists  The colors are saturated &amp; gorgeous.





Feather necklace - this is on nearly the longest setting. It's pretty, feels well made, and you can also reverse the necklace to wear it as a plain gold-colored feather.





LOVE this BJ Rose necklace - there are so many fun, thoughtful details to it - inscriptions, extra gems, etc. I am gifting this to my younger sister, as I don't think I can get away with wearing it (I LOVE it, but it's not really my style). However, I highly recommend getting this necklace - I'm going to try to get a different BJ necklace for myself sometime in the future 





Love my 2nd LBB overall - let me know if you want any other pictures!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naughty Piranha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 2nd Little Black Bag came in today - this one is full of gifts for my (hip) mother &amp; sister who have birthdays coming up  SO much better than my first LBB AND I ended the bag 3 days early (I needed to start studying &amp; stop LBB'ing Lol).


 What a great bag! Love the Betsey Necklace the rose is oh so cute.


----------



## Scoutgirl1228 (Sep 13, 2012)

I received my September bag today (my 4th bag) and wanted to post some pictures.  My final bag was looking like this...







​ Not bad, ending value would have been $237, but I didn't need two pairs of sunglasses.  And then I saw the preview for the new items, which of course were coming out right before my bag was about to end.  I knew that 40 minutes wouldn't buy me enough time to trade for this bag that I HAD to have.



​ So, I opened another account and gifted the BJ Sunnies &amp; wallet to my new account, and opened a new bag with the Miztique Soft Satchel, then gifted the Soft Satchel back to my regular account right before the time ran out.  Whew.  

So, it may just be that I had too high of expectations for this bag, but it's not nearly as cute as I built it up to be in my mind.  I'm going to see if it grows on me over the next few days but I think the color is what was the most disappointing, it's darker and had a bit more yellow of a base, almost a camel color.  And the other big surprise was that it is two different textures!  From the LBB photo I thought it was going to have a sueded texture so I was surprised to pull it out of the box looking like this...



​ 
Definitely more of a smooth leather-like finish.  Oh, but wait, I turned it around to find...



​ 
That the reverse is a sueded texture.  And the sides are a combination of the two...



​ 
The verdict is out for me on this one.  I do have four bags (yes, crazy I know) coming in the second bag that I opened so I may not be too heartbroken once I get those to send this guy back.  Time will tell.  For those interested here are some interior shots.  There is a zippered pocket on one side and two cell phone sized pockets on the other side.  It is nice and deep and exactly the size I was expecting from the dimensions given.



    

   

  ​ 
Since I gifted the other items to my next bag the only other item that came in this bag was the Andrew Mark Shield Sunglasses which retail for $125.  They came in a really nice case with a cleaning cloth.  They are pretty much exactly what I was expecting and seem really nice.



    

​  ​ I can't wait to get my second bag this month.  I ended up with a crazy ending value of over $450!

- Heather


----------



## lunadust (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scoutgirl1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my September bag today (my 4th bag) and wanted to post some pictures.  My final bag was looking like this...
> 
> ...


 Wow, definitely not the color I would have expected.


----------



## Naughty Piranha (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow, I really liked the soft satchel on the website; I'm not so sure about the two different textured sides. Hmmmm.

I do LOVE those Kenneth Jay Lane earrings - the packaging makes it look so classy!


----------



## AMA983 (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scoutgirl1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ​ So, I opened another account and gifted the BJ Sunnies &amp; wallet to my new account, and opened a new bag with the Miztique Soft Satchel, then gifted the Soft Satchel back to my regular account right before the time ran out.  Whew.
> ...


 Holy cow!! I have this bag coming to me and I would never have guessed that it had 2 different textures. LBB really needs to step up their game. People are either going to love or hate this. I actually kind of like it and I adore the color (at least from your photos). I prefer more of a camel/tan than a beige, so I like that. The texture....we will see I guess! Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 14, 2012)

I was just coming to post pics of the satchel. I love the color, but it is not at all like what was posted. The two different textures are a little odd, but I think it works. It feels like decent quality and doesn't smell, so that earns it bonus points. I have a vIeta ash shipping today which I'm much more exied about. This bag will be great for lugging around text books.


----------



## Souly (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scoutgirl1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my September bag today (my 4th bag) and wanted to post some pictures.  My final bag was looking like this...
> 
> ...


 It seems like all their bags are off in color. I really wanted the pumpkin vieta justine but when I saw it on other sites, it was a dark brown, I didn't even want it anymore.


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 14, 2012)

I wish I would have been able to get the "pumpkin" vieta. I sent so many offers. Offers that made my stomach hurt, and still no bites.


----------



## shanny21 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey guys! I've gotten a few lbb's but never got around to posting them on here before. However in my latest one I received the Betsey Johnson Snake Necklace (that I was sooo excited about btw!). But in person, not only does it feel cheap but it will not clasp. There's a little piece on the head that's supposed to latch to any part of the rest of the chain, but it won't! I'm trying everything but it just won't connect, so I thought anyone thinking about that necklace would like to know how disappointing it is. I'll definitely be sending this back. 

Here's a photo of the "clasp":


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 16, 2012)

After my trouble with LBB, my bag has finally shipped and it will be here hopefully on 9/21!

Seriously almost a month I closed this bag on 9/2 but I can't wait for my bag.

I actually got super lucky and LBB suddenly had another Steve Madden Snake tote but in Cognac which was good enough for me. When I had my bag open I had debated whether or not to trade my mustard colored one for the cognac. 

I can't wait to share pictures on here


----------



## lunadust (Sep 16, 2012)

My Sept bag is due to be delivered tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hate that it takes over a week to get here!


----------



## anita68 (Sep 17, 2012)

I just got my first 2 LBB's in the mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just started and it's so addicting!

Sorry, I don't know how to rotate the pictures, right side up.





Big Buddha, floppy hat w/orange trim. I live in Hawaii, so it's perfect for the beach! It runs a little smaller on the head part though.





The benefit bonus samples. I traded so that I could have 2 samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









Carol Duplaise, Hammered Ring. It is way too big for my tiny hands. I wear a size 4.5 and this was bigger than that. It's also a little darker than I thought from the site. Will most likely return.









Spring Street, Vintage Inspired Pendant Necklace. Someone posted a picture of this earlier. And I just got it. I must say it's adorable!





Robert Rose, Square Mix Bangle









Sorry, it's the wrong orientation. This is the Carol Duplaise, Owl Ring. It fits on my hand, unlike the hammered ring. I think it's so cute! I'm keeping it  /emoticons/smi[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





















Steve Madden, Snakeskin Tote. I LOVE THIS BAG! It's so roomy inside and great quality. If you have a chance to get it, get it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And finally...













Nila Anthony, Color Block Tote. I don't like the color. It seemed nice on the website, but when I got it, it's more neon-ish "mint". And it smells like "post-firework" ashes. Probably will return :/


----------



## lunadust (Sep 17, 2012)

Got my bag today! Third bag so far.





I was worried the bracelet would be too big because I have tiny 5.5" wrists but its only a little loose and I love it!

















Don't mind my thumb. I used clear nail polish on some very itchy mosquito bites lol.

The owl bag is really neat. It has a nice glittery shimmer to it and I love AB crystals!

I'm disappointed in the teardrop necklace. The pic on the website made it look more like a hematite color like the bracelet and its a very white silver. I'm not sure if I'm going to keep it. For 28 bucks I'll probably return it though.


----------



## DonnaJ (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my bag today! Third bag so far.
> 
> ...


 I want the totally adorable kitteh!!!


----------



## lunadust (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I want the totally adorable kitteh!!!


 I didn't realize she was in the box until I took the pic lol. They like to be in every reveal I do if they can fit.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 17, 2012)

She wanted me to show off her new work attire.


----------



## amberlamps (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DYING! How cute!! I wonder if either of my cats would wear something like that.


----------



## Souly (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sooooo cute!


----------



## AMA983 (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my bag today! Third bag so far.


 I think my fave is the kitty in the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lunadust (Sep 17, 2012)

Currently:





She likes the rest of the packaging too apparently lol


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my bag today! Third bag so far.


 Your cat is super cute! It's too bad about that Robert Rose necklace it looks totally different on the website not at all what I would have thought it would look like. Thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camillealise (Sep 17, 2012)

Some goodies from my most recent bag: They're Real Mascara and DC Bow! IN LOVE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AMA983 (Sep 17, 2012)

Here is my latest LBB. I am so excited because EVERYTHING is a keeper! I've returned about 1 item in each of my previous bags and I'm thrilled that I really like all these items &amp; I won't have to deal with returns (although LBB has processed all mine very quickly). Onto the goodies! 

I received:

Miztique Soft Satchel in Beige

Spring Street Mother Nature Shaky Shell Bracelet

Robert Rose Diamond Shape Chain Earrings 

Kenneth Cole NY Linear Drop Earrings

Benefit - They're Real Mascara

Benefit - BADgal Lash Mascara





Since Scoutgirl posted pics of the Miztique, I knew what to expect and honestly, I think the 2 different textures work. They make the bag unique and I really like it. The color is definitely not as light a beige as depicted on LBB - it's a more light camel color, or a darker beige, if that makes sense. I prefer this color, so it's a win.  

I tried to get photos in the sunlight. I think these are pretty accurate.









I think this pic shows the contrast in the textures best.





Here's the inside. It's super roomy.





Next up - SS bracelet! I've been very impressed with their quality and this is super cute. You can untie the ribbon and take it off if you like. I like it though; it's beachy &amp; girly.





My wrists are 6.5 and it's stretchy. Fits perfect!





I ADORE these Robert Rose earrings!! They seem very sturdy. I can't wait to wear them to my little sister's upcoming bachelorette!





And these KC earrings are really pretty too. I don't remember LBB showing the 4 tiny rhinestones on the bottom of each earring but I could be forgetting. Cute touch.





And, I can't wait to try the benefit mascaras.

This was going to be my last LBB for awhile but my AMAZING best friend bought me a LBB gift card for my birthday!!! When I see a purse I absolutely can't live without, I will redeem it!


----------



## kim5725 (Sep 17, 2012)

Another LBB! Disclaimer I did have 7 exchange credits and my starting bag was valued around $430. I ended up with about $1000 worth with LOTS of trading. I gifted a few items to my friend so not all items are pictured.  I started with the Nila Anthony Black Woven bag and gave it up twice because of amazing offers. So happy I was able to get it back! Wanted mainly jewelry because I have a ton of bags and no room to store them. Here it goes!

















I wanted to use this bag for travel but it's not really that sturdy. I'll probably still use it as a carry-on, but definitely can't throw it around like my Longchamp bag. I love the gold hardware, the perfect gold tone. Also in the inside, the is a zippered pocket but you'll also notice there's another small pocket that separates from the rest of the bag so you almost have a large compartment and a small one. Overall I'm happy with the bag. 









The Pocket Watch wall clock. I got this for my boyfriend to put in his apartment. This was one of my "must haves" on the site and I'm so happy I was able to get it on my last day. It looks very nice and classy. I thought that the back would continue the chrome effect from the front but it's just black with the battery compartment. A little disappointing but I think my boyfriend will still like it. 









The Gorjana Heart earring. Super cute and light. 













All of my Rachel Reinhardt earrings. They are gorgeous and dainty. Look very high quality. I really wanted the other beaded drop ones but was unsuccessful. 









I love the rain earrings. They are a textured black leather and are very well made. Very classy looking. 









The RJ graziano black threaded earring which I have been wanting for a LONG time! They are super gorgeous and I can't wait to wear them out. The Rachel Reinhardt green bracelet is so pretty, I'm in love with her jewelry, totally my style. Lastly the Spring street bracelet. Very pretty and fits my small wrists nicely. 







Kenneth Jay Lane color block bangle and green Duck necklace. Totally didn't expect the duck to be that big. I also wish it was just a little more green. Definitely returning the bangle. I don;t see what's so special that justifies the $75 price. Not so sure about the necklace, but I will probably keep it. 

















Kenneth Cole earrings, very pretty but I may return them because I don't think I would every reach for them. The all the rage blue necklace will probably go back. It is fairly short so it's more of a choker type necklace that would lay on your collar bone. I really like the detail on the closure though. 





The BCBG ring watch. This was most likely a return but I'm so happy I was able to trade for it. I really wanted this color and it is super cute! I wear a size 6-7 depending on the finger and it fits comfortably. 









Spring street make-up bag. Very cute and perfect size for just the essentials. Love the rhinestone for the zipper closure. 

















Deux Lux small make-up bag and heart wristlet. Love the blue make-up bag but not sure about the wristlet. I may gift it to someone because I'm not sure I would ever use it and it's very stiff and doesn't fit much. 

I absolutely love the Deux Lux gold wallet. This was the color I've been wanting and was so happy when my trade was accepted!





I really love these Betsey Johnson sunglasses. I have a hard time finding sunglasses because a lot of time they are too tight for my big head but these fit perfectly!



My Benefit samples. I really love Benefit and I was super excited when they partnered with LBB. I like these samples much more than the Redken ones they had previously. I have not opened them but I've used Porefesstional before and it's great! It has more of a mousse like texture and I use it over make-up to minimize the appearance of my pores. Never tried the mascara or eye cream but I have high hopes. I've used the BadGal mascara and did not like it at all so I'm glad I got They're Real. 

Please let me know if you'd like more pics or have any questions!


----------



## kim5725 (Sep 17, 2012)

Another LBB! Disclaimer I did have 7 exchange credits and my starting bag was valued around $430. I ended up with about $1000 worth with LOTS of trading. I gifted a few items to my friend so not all items are pictured.  I started with the Nila Anthony Black Woven bag and gave it up twice because of amazing offers. So happy I was able to get it back! Wanted mainly jewelry because I have a ton of bags and no room to store them. Here it goes!

















I wanted to use this bag for travel but it's not really that sturdy. I'll probably still use it as a carry-on, but definitely can't throw it around like my Longchamp bag. I love the gold hardware, the perfect gold tone. Also in the inside, the is a zippered pocket but you'll also notice there's another small pocket that separates from the rest of the bag so you almost have a large compartment and a small one. Overall I'm happy with the bag. 









The Pocket Watch wall clock. I got this for my boyfriend to put in his apartment. This was one of my "must haves" on the site and I'm so happy I was able to get it on my last day. It looks very nice and classy. I thought that the back would continue the chrome effect from the front but it's just black with the battery compartment. A little disappointing but I think my boyfriend will still like it. 









The Gorjana Heart earring. Super cute and light. 













All of my Rachel Reinhardt earrings. They are gorgeous and dainty. Look very high quality. I really wanted the other beaded drop ones but was unsuccessful. 









I love the rain earrings. They are a textured black leather and are very well made. Very classy looking. 









The RJ graziano black threaded earring which I have been wanting for a LONG time! They are super gorgeous and I can't wait to wear them out. The Rachel Reinhardt green bracelet is so pretty, I'm in love with her jewelry, totally my style. Lastly the Spring street bracelet. Very pretty and fits my small wrists nicely. 







Kenneth Jay Lane color block bangle and green Duck necklace. Totally didn't expect the duck to be that big. I also wish it was just a little more green. Definitely returning the bangle. I don;t see what's so special that justifies the $75 price. Not so sure about the necklace, but I will probably keep it. 

















Kenneth Cole earrings, very pretty but I may return them because I don't think I would every reach for them. The all the rage blue necklace will probably go back. It is fairly short so it's more of a choker type necklace that would lay on your collar bone. I really like the detail on the closure though. 





The BCBG ring watch. This was most likely a return but I'm so happy I was able to trade for it. I really wanted this color and it is super cute! I wear a size 6-7 depending on the finger and it fits comfortably. 









Spring street make-up bag. Very cute and perfect size for just the essentials. Love the rhinestone for the zipper closure. 

















Deux Lux small make-up bag and heart wristlet. Love the blue make-up bag but not sure about the wristlet. I may gift it to someone because I'm not sure I would ever use it and it's very stiff and doesn't fit much. 

I absolutely love the Deux Lux gold wallet. This was the color I've been wanting and was so happy when my trade was accepted!





I really love these Betsey Johnson sunglasses. I have a hard time finding sunglasses because a lot of time they are too tight for my big head but these fit perfectly!



My Benefit samples. I really love Benefit and I was super excited when they partnered with LBB. I like these samples much more than the Redken ones they had previously. I have not opened them but I've used Porefesstional before and it's great! It has more of a mousse like texture and I use it over make-up to minimize the appearance of my pores. Never tried the mascara or eye cream but I have high hopes. I've used the BadGal mascara and did not like it at all so I'm glad I got They're Real. 

Please let me know if you'd like more pics or have any questions!


----------



## rougefirefly (Sep 17, 2012)

My LBB this month came in.

The coin purse was bigger than I thought. I put it next to my coach wristlet, so that you can have something to compare it to. I really like it though, even though the zipper is so hard to open and close.









My Deux Lux is bigger than I thought to and it's really cute as well.









My Big Buddha Clutch. Again, bigger than I thought. lol It does have a bit of a strange smell, like everyone else said.









I'm not sure how I feel about the Jessica Simpson earrings. I like them with my hair down, but they do not look right with my hair up.









I also got the Present Time layered picture frame. It's really big too! I don't have pictures of it. I can't wait to put some pics in it and put it in my room.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 omg &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## lunadust (Sep 17, 2012)

haha http://www.petco.com/N_5311_23_30_4294949053/Halloween-Cat-Halloween-Costumes-And-Apparel.aspx?cmref=Category&amp;cmrefv=Halloween+Costumes+%26+Apparel&amp;cmrefr=5000&amp;cmrefid=4294949053&amp;cmrefpf=1

There's a shark fin I'd buy if any of my cats would let me put it on them but they'd probably dart around the house like its after them.


----------



## Scoutgirl1228 (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AMA983 (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scoutgirl1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks for posting!  I wonder if there is some variation in the colors of this bag, yours looks SOO different in color than mine and looks more true to the photos on LBB than I thought mine did.  I ended up keeping mine too, it's really the perfect size for me and I kind of like deciding which textured side I'm going to "wear" on a given day.


 Looking at your photos again, I do wonder if there is variation! I definitely like both colors, but you're right - I do think mine is a bit lighter. Oh LBB!


----------



## EverydayJen (Sep 18, 2012)

This is my 4th, 5th, whatever-th LBB and my least favorite =(  And I apologize for the not so great photos - usually I take them in the day and outside for best light but it's late and I'm inside lol

I really was hoping this statement piece would measure up. When I got it though it was obviously not new. The packaging was torn and scotch-taped back together with 1/2 the necklace falling out. I really can't believe someone put that in like that thinking it was okay. Not all together awful but not a great start.









When I opened it I noticed it was in two pieces. I was afraid it was broken and started inspecting. Saw this missing bead first. 





Then I noticed the back of the charm looks like it is supposed to be removable - actually a nice idea if that is in fact how it is supposed to be.





The necklace is beaded so tight though that the beads won't lay nicely and the corner of this bead looks chipped.





The beads are nice and solid, I'm guessing polymer beads. But ew what is this ick??





And it is short. Like almost choker chain short. It is too bad there are so many issues with it because it would be cute w/ or w/o the medallion piece.





Which might I add is a nice weight and cute design but up close it looks a little gritty.





The beads are really nice though!!! Ugh I wanted this to work!!





I love this Spring Street bracelet! So pretty - not nearly as bulky or cheap looking as the site makes it look.





I have pretty small hands so hopefully this helps with sizing. The bracelet is solid. On the site it looks like gold plated plastic or something. Over all I am super pleased. 





I am not normally a big earring gal but these were simple like me and I do love them. They are pretty light weight - yay!





The gold is not super shiny and has a bit of a hammered look. The welds at the top are a little messy but if anyone other than my husband gets close enough to my ears/neck to notice that I'll have some 'splaining to do!!! 









Then the Molly bag. Another one I wanted to work for me but really didn't. 

First the sticker or something that is all over the fringe. Good news is it peels off w/ no damage. It is annoying though!





This bag is like super security I'll give it that! First the snap close...





Then the pull close...





Then the flap that has a button close!  





It is like a sack inside - which I do like and the lining is adorable. 

(sorry for the color variations in the photos - this is what happens in bad lighting! This photo above showing the front of the bag is probably the best representation of the color)





The pockets on the flap are cute but no clue what I'd use them for.





Do love the hardware!





I could do without the braided shoulder strap - the non-detachable one.





The bottom 





The back.





The fringe, the heavy braided strap and the over all frumpy look of it is what I don't like. It will likely go back. 

I did have the BJ pearl &amp; fireball bracelet again.  The first one I gave to my niece so I needed a replacement - the photos are a few pages back if you'd like to see it again.

HTH!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EverydayJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my 4th, 5th, whatever-th LBB and my least favorite =(  And I apologize for the not so great photos - usually I take them in the day and outside for best light but it's late and I'm inside lol
> 
> I really was hoping this statement piece would measure up. When I got it though it was obviously not new. The packaging was torn and scotch-taped back together with 1/2 the necklace falling out. I really can't believe someone put that in like that thinking it was okay. Not all together awful but not a great start.


Eek that's suck about the necklace they really should have some better quality control in place in the warehouse for things like this.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Sep 18, 2012)

My bag came today here are some shots of the products.

Carol Dauplaise Hammered Drop Earrings





Deux Lux Confetti Coin Purse Teal





Deux Lux Sparkle Baby Cosmetic Bag Sapphire 





Duex Lux Sparkle Baby Pouch in Twinkle





Street Level Multi Compartment Satchel





I'm a little disappointed with the satchel the zippers are tough to zip and stick I'm hoping if I add a little wax or something to them they will zip more smoothly. It is much bigger than I was expecting but I think I will get some good use out of it.


----------



## turtlemomma (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a little disappointed with the satchel the zippers are tough to zip and stick I'm hoping if I add a little wax or something to them they will zip more smoothly. It is much bigger than I was expecting but I think I will get some good use out of it.


 When I got a Deux Lux awhile back, I found the zipper really difficult to work as well.  After I rubbed some wax on it (from a white birthday candle) it worked much better.  I still need to wax up my DL confetti coin case - so cute!  What are you using yours for?  I used it as a wallet for a wedding last week, but other than that, I don't really know what I'll do with it.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *turtlemomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When I got a Deux Lux awhile back, I found the zipper really difficult to work as well.  After I rubbed some wax on it (from a white birthday candle) it worked much better.  I still need to wax up my DL confetti coin case - so cute!  What are you using yours for?  I used it as a wallet for a wedding last week, but other than that, I don't really know what I'll do with it.


 I think I might put my keys on it, I'm always loosing my keys in my purse so maybe if they are attached to something bigger I'll be able to find them easier lol. Either that or I might keep it in my car because the bf likes to throw change in my cup holders!


----------



## maeiland (Sep 19, 2012)

1. Steve Madden Large Snake Tote - Love this bag so much! I traded $110 of items for it &amp; i'm glad I did. It's roomy but not so big that's it's bulky.

2. Big Buddha Zig Zag Luna Clutch - I opened my bag with this and I refused to let it go. It's the perfect size if you don't want to carry a big bag, it'll fit a small wallet, my phone, &amp; a few more little items.

3. Benefit See &amp; Be Seen Sasha Fragrance - Not my usual type of fragrance but after a couple hours the smell grew on me. It's a very strong floral smell so if that's not your thing i'd steer clear.


----------



## DonnaJ (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I might put my keys on it, I'm always loosing my keys in my purse so maybe if they are attached to something bigger I'll be able to find them easier lol. Either that or I might keep it in my car because the bf likes to throw change in my cup holders!


 I'm the same. When I saw this in a hardware store I bought it in a neon aqua color. Now I always see my keys, even in the bottomless pit of my bag! lol


----------



## turtlemomma (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I might put my keys on it, I'm always loosing my keys in my purse so maybe if they are attached to something bigger I'll be able to find them easier lol. Either that or I might keep it in my car because the bf likes to throw change in my cup holders!


 If you have so few keys that they fit in there: 

1 - I'm jealous and 

2 - no wonder they get lost! 

I bought this off Amazon and it helps keep my keys easy to find: 





http://www.amazon.com/Finders-Key-Purse-Crown-Finder/dp/B000WE49Q0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1348109337&amp;sr=8-2&amp;keywords=key+hook+purse+keychain Well, not that design but you get the idea. The only thing is that it does not hook to the outside of all purses, if they are thick, so sometimes I hook it to the edge of the inside pocket with the design element facing out. 

It's been a lifesaver, especially days when I have one arm holding a baby and no strength left to dig around for keys.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *turtlemomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you have so few keys that they fit in there:
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm the same. When I saw this in a hardware store I bought it in a neon aqua color. Now I always see my keys, even in the bottomless pit of my bag! lol


 Thanks for the suggestions ladies those both look handy!

@Turlemomma I do only have like 5 keys lol I used to have a whole key ring but when I moved to the city I sold one of my cars and that took off a big portion of stuff from my key ring! lol


----------



## bgcutiepie00 (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok, so I thought I'd post some items I have received in my last bag. I have one on its way right now and I cannot wait to get it!!!!!


 Betsey Johnson Pearl and Chain Bracelet (returned though because it was too large on my wrist) 








Betsey Johnson Heart Earrings (these are black and pink) 






Deux Lux Love Drops Evening Pouch (returned because it was a bit small for me)






Olivia + Joy Tycoon Bag in Green


----------



## bgcutiepie00 (Sep 20, 2012)

This was another bag - I wanted all jewelry so no bags!!!!!


Casemate Hoot Owl Iphone Case






All the Rage Mixed Metal Necklace (this had a loose loop on it but very easily fixed with some pliers)






All the Rage Blue Beaded Necklace (this is very lightweight which I like, the beads are plastic)






Spring Street Necklace (I cannot recall the specific name though)






JUKO Blue Leather Bracelet






Spring Street Earrings






Betsey Johnson Pink Drop Earrings






Robert Rose Mixed Metal Fringe Earrings






Betsey Johnson Hippo Necklace






JUKO Pink Bow Tie Necklace






Coral Beaded Necklace






JUKO White Cord and Gold Bracelet (returned because it was a little big on my wrist)






All the Rage Coral Earrings (returned because they are very large and heavy)






Fabric Gold Beaded Necklace (returned because I didn't love it - it was a little stiff)






BCBG Star Bracelet (returned because it was too large for my wrist but it was so cute)


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 20, 2012)

After almost a month of waiting for my bag its finally here! Everything shown was in my bag I closed except that SM tote which I originally had in mustard but they ran out of that color so I got the cognac instead. Sorry for the bad quality, they were taken with my phone. 

Spring Street Seven Wonders Necklace





Deux Lux Ditsy Wristlet (this was my opening item and I am not in love with it, I thought it was sparkly but it has a flower print that is more matte than sparkly most likely will be returning)





Gossip Girl Bag &amp; Benefit Eye Cream





Steve Madden Large Snake tote 





RJ Graziano Bead Necklace (this is so beautiful in person, the picture doesn't do it justice)


----------



## cloudyskyblue (Sep 25, 2012)

This is a fabulous thread! I really appreciate everyone's real life pictures! Here is some of the items I got in my last couple of bags. Sorry for any repeats and poor photography skills.





Vieta Pilar satchel (abslutely love), Big Buddha coin purses (love), Spring Street Rooster ring (This fits best on my size 7.5-8 pointer finger. It has an adjustable inner ring, but I think it would move around a lot on smaller size fingers.) , Robert Rose Silver Wire cuff (I think mine was bent out of shape in shipping.), Robert Rose textured stretch bracelet (love), Pink Pewter (?) Riley Gold Swirl headband (so pretty) and Collection 18 (?) stripes and diamonds neck wrap (not sure about the colors, but love the scarf)







Vieta Pilar, Big Buddha coin purses, Melie Bianco iPad case. This gives a better idea of size. Sorry it is blurry. I like the iPad case a lot and it fits my Asus tablet nicely.





Vieta interior. There is also a snap closure pocket in the back with the same pretty lining.





Big Buddha coin purses. The smaller ones fit inside the larger ones. I think these would be great gifts! Excellent quality.





Briannefaye houdstooth scarf. I liked it better on the site. It is smaller than I thought it would be and I think the material would snag on just about everything because of the way it is made. I will have to be careful when I wear it.





I forgot what these are called. they are the $26 Robert Rose (?) bracelets that also come in gold. My wrists are about 6 inches and the bracelets are pretty big. My hands are a medium size and they stay on, but if you have small wrists and hands these bracelets might fall off! They are really pretty, though.

The Vieta bag is absolutely gorgeous and my favorite thing that I have gotten from LBB so far. I would also definetly recommend getting one of the $24 Melie Bianco iPad cases if they are still on the site. When I was trading, they were pretty easy to get, probably because not eveyone has a tablet! I couldn't get a good close up of the Rooster ring, but I saw a really good one on Facebook and a video in the gallery. Hope these pictures help!


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 25, 2012)

I just got the scarf today and it is not "oversized". It's beautiful and I'll keep it, but I was hoping for more length.

I got the Vieta Ash bag today too. I need to post pics. It's brown and caramel colored. It's so freakin' amazing. It's gorgeous and feels and smells like it should. No icky smells and the texture of the faux leather is nice.


----------



## turtlemomma (Sep 25, 2012)

Someone please post pics of the Pacha by Vieta, please please!


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the scarf today and it is not "oversized". It's beautiful and I'll keep it, but I was hoping for more length.
> 
> I got the Vieta Ash bag today too. I need to post pics. It's brown and caramel colored. It's so freakin' amazing. It's gorgeous and feels and smells like it should. No icky smells and the texture of the faux leather is nice.


 I second that. the bag is beautiful. It's not as big as the picture on the site though.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Sep 26, 2012)

Here are some pics from my last LBB!  The link to my blog in my signature has full reviews of everything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TacomaGirl (Sep 26, 2012)

I tried and tried to trade for the Carol Duplaise gemstone earrings.  Now that I see them in pictures, I'm so glad none of my trade offers were accepted. I imagined them being dainty. I was wrong.


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## AMA983 (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Oh my - this is gorgeous!!


----------



## bgcutiepie00 (Sep 27, 2012)

Here is my bag for the month of September:

Kikkerland Dashshund Salt &amp; Pepper Shakers





Kenneth Cole Pull Through Earrings









Ben Amun Blue Seed Bead Necklace









Deux Lux Sparkle Baby Cosmetic Bag









Vieta Pilar Satchel













Ivanka Trump Sequin Shoulder Bag













Latique Adel Satchel













Vieta Justine in Black


----------



## javagirl87 (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow, that latique looks nothing like the color that's on LBB. I like it a lot more now...too bad they are all almost sold out haha

What do you think of the qualities? I'm getting a Vieta bag in the mail soon and am curious if it's sturdy or not


----------



## bgcutiepie00 (Sep 28, 2012)

I know, I was thrilled with the color honestly. I wonder if they are all the same, you know how sometimes there are those few that are just "off" but I love it! I was so happy that I ened up with that LaTique because I have nothing in my collection that color at all.

The quality seems pretty good on both the Vieta and the LaTique also. They are smooshy like leather which I really find appealing! I've got a Vieta that I purchased at a Boutique here in town last year and it has held up nicely but I rotate out my bags quite a bit. I haven't carried the Justine yet but can't wait. I'm going to return the Pilar just because I'm not in love with it! 

Which Vieta are you getting??


----------



## javagirl87 (Sep 28, 2012)

Ohhh okay good to know. I'm getting the Cloud. Right now i'm using a Melie Bianco purse and a Street Level messenger bag/satchel. The Street Level fell apart within 2 weeks, and MB the purse is going strong after 3 months (but with some threads coming lose on the handles). Time for new bagggs!


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohhh okay good to know. I'm getting the Cloud. Right now i'm using a Melie Bianco purse and a Street Level messenger bag/satchel. The Street Level fell apart within 2 weeks, and MB the purse is going strong after 3 months (but with some threads coming lose on the handles). Time for new bagggs!


 Excuses...excuses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 28, 2012)

Deux Lux Sparkle Baby Cosmetic Bag








So glad that I traded my blue makeup bag for the pink one ....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Thanks for posting


----------



## jeemckin (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried and tried to trade for the Carol Duplaise gemstone earrings.  Now that I see them in pictures, I'm so glad none of my trade offers were accepted. I imagined them being dainty. I was wrong.


 They would be so cute if they weren't so bulky.  I thought what you thought so I traded down for them.  I received them yesterday in the mail and was disappointed.  I already sent them back.


----------



## sarah7parry (Oct 2, 2012)

This is my second LBB, Very Happy with it!





Latique Adel Flapover Satchel- Great bag for the fall. Love the style





2 Bandits Masada Earrings- LOVE these! Great Quality.





Jessica Simpson Oval Hoop Earrings- Was worried that they were going to be too big but they are perfect! love these.





Mocha Feather Cuff- Really cute. Bends to fit any wrist size. Little worried that with a lot of bending it will break though...





Kenneth Cole Wood Bangles- These are going back. I thought they would be a lot smaller and better quality.


----------



## Jenny Bee (Oct 2, 2012)

Got a bag o' jewelry today. I've got too many purses as is, so I've been focusing on jewelry and accessories this month. Here are some pics: 





Pile o' stuff. I gifted some things to myself for the next bag, but this is what was shipped.





I love this Kenneth Jay Lane $100 glass bead necklace. It's so cool, and heavy with the artisinal glass beads. What surprised me was the length, as I'd envisioned it as more of a chest-length necklace as pictured on the site, but it's really one that rests on the collarbone. The beads are lovely, and it feels quite sturdy. I have another one on its way to me to be a gift, so I'm glad I like this one.





This is the Robert Rose Long Gold Y Necklace or something like that, $38. No one wanted to trade for this, but I suspected it would turn out to be nicer than the awful photo on the site. It is. The end tassels hit somewhere below my chest, and the whole thing is surprisingly delicate. It's very simple and creates a nice line. It's also very shiny gold and seems well-crafted. Most of the Robert Rose pieces have been, in my opinion. Here are a couple more close-ups so you can see the detail and the size:













I really like this Dream Mullick Peacock Charm Necklace ($34). Charm is about dime-sized, and hits at just the right place right below my collarbone. It reminds me of one of the saint charm necklaces my Catholic friends wear, but with its own magic peacock spin. The lobster clasp tends to stick, so I'm going to figure out how to losen it. Here's the back:









I opened with these The 2 Bandits earrings ($33), and never regretted it. They're exactly what I wanted. Great size, stylish but unobtrusive, go with all sorts of things, and I just love the simple design and the antique silver. I'll be wearing these bunches. 





The NYLA STAR Samantha Earrings ($55) are another one of those that were grossly misrepresented by the photo on the site (which made them look like huge 80s circular earrings). These are so beautiful! It was really hard to get a decent photo of these because the sparkle kept messing with the auto focus. They're 14K gold with pave cubic zirconia. I absolutely love them. The one issue I have with mine is that the earring back piece (shown here) on one earring was defective, with much to big a hole for the post and no gripping power. I'll need to either have them replaced or substitute another back piece when I wear them. Planning to call Customer Service about a replacement. Here's a close-up of them in my ear, so you can see the size better:









Lastly, the Spring Street Maharaja Necklace ($40). I really wanted to like this, and I sort of do. BUT it took a good 15 minutes of necklace wrangling to get the thing untangled, and I'm just not going to mess with that regularly. The clasp, too, was a little wonky. So, I'll return it for credit. It is cute and well-made, though. 

That's all for now! Also got some benes that aren't pictured, but y'all have seen them all, so I didn't see any point. I have more pics to post from some other recent hauls I hope to get around to posting some time soon.


----------



## stargirl01 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey, guys. If anyone still wants the SM bag that was popular some time ago, it's here: http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/steve-madden-handbag-btaylor-large-tote?ID=590216


----------



## seap3 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks - I really like it in pewter.  Although at $88 I won't be able to get it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scoutgirl1228 (Oct 4, 2012)

Well after 15 days I finally got my September bag.  I'm hopeful for the new shipping service they are using for my October bag!  This bag was my best yet and I'm happy with most of the items, those I wasn't happy with I actually already sold on the LBB Traders Facebook page. 

First I ended up with 6 Benefit samples:





Deux Lux Confetti Coin Purse &amp; All the Rage Collar Necklace - both I kind of got stuck with in the end, not things I'd use by I've already sold them to other LBBers



   

​ 

Urban Expressions Licorice Clutch - LOVED this online but it's too big for me in person to use as a clutch, there is a cross body chain though so I'm considering keeping it to use that way.  I'm a bit of a perfectionist so it's driving me a bit crazy that the stitching is a bit a mess right in the front and the texture of the "leather" is a little worn off in just the brown sections, odd.



     

​  ​ Steve Madden Snake Tote in Cognac - I was torn on this one, loved so much about it but it's just too big for me to use on any kind of regular basis so I sent it on to a new home.  Love the green lining in contrast with the cognac color of the bag.

        

   

​ 
BALIBELTS Studio Pipe Detailed Satchel - This one is possibly my favorite of the bunch, it is really soft "leather" and a bit more slouchy than I was expecting.  I was thinking this would be a really structured bag but it's not, I had to fill it to show the shape in this photo.  However, it came with two cut strips like the one shown in the close-up so I'm debating trying to fix it since I like it so much.  So sad.



   

​ And lastly the Street Level Large Multi Compartment Satchel in Green - There have already been lots of photos of the interior so I'll just say that I'm loving all the options and feel really organized using this guy!



​  ​


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Oct 5, 2012)

THEYRE USING NEWGISTICS FOR SHIPPING NOW. UGH! Awful choice LBB! So, it shipped the 3rd and will arrive the 16-18th to my apartment. Wow..


----------



## lunadust (Oct 5, 2012)

It already took at least a week for me to get my box. I'm afraid to find out how long it'll take now.


----------



## AMA983 (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> THEYRE USING NEWGISTICS FOR SHIPPING NOW. UGH! Awful choice LBB! So, it shipped the 3rd and will arrive the 16-18th to my apartment. Wow..


 I agree. Terrible choice LBB. Mine shipped Tuesday 10/2, even though I closed last Thursday 9/27. With UPS it took about a week to reach me in Mass. Now I have no idea when I'll get my bag since the website just says "in transit".


----------



## LilacBunny (Oct 5, 2012)

Newgistics took an extra two days for me. I was getting my bags via UPS in 6 days and this service took 8. Obviously I don't love the extra days. But I also don't like the tracking. I liked that UPS would tell me what day it would arrive as soon as it had shipped. Newgistics updated less often and with no delivery date.

 



And my super beautiful but huge Viper bag. (I have got to start reading the sizes!) If anyone wants a better look just let me know and I'll break out the good camera.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daisybee (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LilacBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Newgistics took an extra two days for me. I was getting my bags via UPS in 6 days and this service took 8. Obviously I don't love the extra days. But I also don't like the tracking. I liked that UPS would tell me what day it would arrive as soon as it had shipped. Newgistics updated less often and with no delivery date.
> 
> ...


 Ooooh, I'd like a picture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Can it fit binders and notebooks?


----------



## turtlemomma (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LilacBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And my super beautiful but huge Viper bag. (I have got to start reading the sizes!) If anyone wants a better look just let me know and I'll break out the good camera.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It's super beautiful!!! I now wish I had vied harder for the black version.  C'est la vie!


----------



## LilacBunny (Oct 7, 2012)

The bag is huge...messenger sized and has a great cross body strap. What is a little odd is that it feels like there should be a flap but you access the main storage of the bag through that zipper. That cuts down a little on how wide the things you carry can be. (That said it could still carry books, notebooks or even a laptop that isn't super wide.)





It's really well made, a great color and the materials all feel great.


----------



## AMA983 (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LilacBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Newgistics took an extra two days for me. I was getting my bags via UPS in 6 days and this service took 8. Obviously I don't love the extra days. But I also don't like the tracking. I liked that UPS would tell me what day it would arrive as soon as it had shipped. Newgistics updated less often and with no delivery date.
> 
> ...


 Cute Viper!

I received my bag yesterday, so it took roughly the same amount of time as UPS. I agree though, I dislike Newgistics' tracking system.


----------



## javagirl87 (Oct 7, 2012)

OH wow that is weird about the zipper opening...i'm getting this bag in the mail any day now and now i'm not as excited about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I really need a bag for my computer and textbooks but I'm afraid they won't fit anymore, and that it'll just be a hassle getting things in and out. i'm used to flap openings  though


----------



## AMA983 (Oct 8, 2012)

Here are some photos from my latest LBB. 





BrianneFaye Geo Bracelets in Gold &amp; Silver:





They are dainty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was planning on wearing them together since I'm big on mixing gold &amp; silver lately. I wear them on the tightest clasp and they are a little big on my 6.5 wrists but I like the look of them.

Kenneth Cole New York Orbital Earrings:





They are big but super light-weight. I can barely feel them in my ears! I adore the hammered look. Love them.

And my FAVORITE bag from LBB thus far...the Vieta Cloud Satchel:

















I traded my black Olivia &amp; Joy swanky for this at the 11th hour and I could not be happier. The quality of the Vieta is amazing. It came with a dust bag (but it wasn't in the dust bag). All the hardware was covered with plastic, as were the handles. It's sturdy and I love the closure. I also love the fact that when you undo the closure flap, there is a zipper to secure all contents of the bag. The lining is wonderful and there's a cute zipper pocket on the back. The hardware is gorgeous. A super win!

Also pictured is the Benefit eye cream. I used it last night and it didn't irritate my sensitive eyes, which is a plus. I will continue to use!

Edit: Forgot to mention the Vieta came with a detachable cross body strap as well. I probably won't use it, but it's nice to have. The straps are long enough to carry the bag over my shoulder, and I prefer this.


----------



## twirlyswirly (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey guys!  Here's my LBB stuff over a few bags and months on and off.  I've lost my gorgeous sphere necklace and leaf earrings, so pics of those will come later if they turns up.  *crosses fingers* Pics are also missing of 3 things which won't upload @[email protected]  I'll try again later.  Anyways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> here's my lovely LOOTS in the HARSH bathroom light! 

 Robert Rose Wood Coil Bracelet.  Robyn Rhodes Cresent Moon Necklace.  'ZAD Leaf Bangles Set of 3.  I love all three of these!!!



   

   



ZAD Beaded Knit Bangle Set of 8.  I wore these so much...there's only 2 left!



   



'ZAD Animal Rings Necklace.  Kenneth Jay Lane Set of 3 Wood Bangles.  Necklace and 4 rings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  the wooden bangles are pretty horrific though.



   

   



All the Rage Tribal Horn Necklace.  Big Buddha Ruched Hobo Bag.  All the Rage Fabric Beaded Necklace.  the gold on the tribal necklace is EXTREMELEY shiny and i love my Ham Bag!



   

   



Big Buddha Mosaic Clutch Wallet.  She &amp; Josh Bow Box Satchel.  Nila Anthony Painted Envelope Clutch.  The wallet is so gorgeous, whereas the bow and clutch could be better in quality.



   

   



Carol Dauplaise Owl Ring.  Betsey Johnson Polka Dot Heart Drop Earrings.  All the Rage Eye of Horus Earrings.



   

   



Nila Anthony Color Block Buckled Crossbody.  My go-to bag!!!  Just throw it on everyday!



   

   

  

Kenneth Jay Lane Circle Patterned Bangle.  Mocha Arrow Cuff.  I've been wearing this arrow almost everyday with my leather wrap watch.  The wooden bangle is......HUMONGOUS, but I like it that way!!!  The circles on it look way less wooden than in LBB's photos.



   



'ZAD Vintage Purse Necklace


----------



## Nisha760 (Oct 11, 2012)

got my bag today! very happy with everything. the latique adel flapover is the perfect size, the candle smells great and i love the headphones! great bass with them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pellen (Oct 12, 2012)

This is my September bag! I am so so happy with it!





 ​ This is the ZAD Animal Rings Necklace. I love it so much and have worn it with all kinds of stuff!





This is the Street Level Blue Color Bock Tote. I know there were a lot of questions about the outer color, it is like a grey white... hard to explain. It is HUGE and holds a metric crapton! I really like it, but again it's huge!





Spring Street Rope Anchor Necklace! OMG this is amazing! I know there have been people complaining about it's quality, but to me I thought it was great quality, the knot was shaped very well, and the anchor does match the size of the rest of the necklace! I have worn this a ton!!!


----------



## vugrl (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my September bag! I am so so happy with it!
> 
> ...


 This is my first bag and I'm getting the Street Level also. I'm now more excited since seeing your pics!!! I'm already itching to build a new bag. LOL!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my September bag! I am so so happy with it!
> 
> ...


 Great bag and I love your glittery nails!


----------



## annieha10 (Oct 13, 2012)

October bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Clutch haul~  I love clutches.


----------



## javagirl87 (Oct 13, 2012)

Yay I got my Viper and Cloud satchels! My laptop doesn't fit in them though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTippa (Oct 14, 2012)

Ok so i'm putting up some pics of a few of the things I just got in my bag earlier this week.

This is the All That Rage beaded necklace. It's a really nice piece. I put a quarter next to it for a point of reference with the size of the beads because I thought they would be a little smaller than what they are.









Disney Couture Believe Hoops. These are really pretty.  I thought from the pics on the website the little gems were yellow, but they are little white diamonds. The only thing that bothers me about these hoops is that it only has Believe inscribed on one side of each hoop.









Spring Street manicure set. I really wanted this because i thought the gems were super pretty on it, which they are but the fabric is awful. The retail price of this on lbb was 35 dollars and I wouldn't pay more than 5 for it at Target.  The tools on the inside are pretty decent though, and this a cute piece to throw in your purse to use as an on-the-go set.













My Bene's. The eye cream is nice and really moisturizing, the fragrance I don't really like it. Once again quarter being used as a point of reference for the size.





The pink Big Buddha coin purses. The leather is really soft and smooth. I thought these were going to be bigger. i honestly wanted to be able to fit my toothbrush and tooth paste into the largest one to use as an overnight bag but as you can see it won't fit.  The color of these bags is very true to the site pics. I think i'll use them still as overnight bags, just not for my oral hygiene products.













This was my favorite piece in this bag!!  The owl string bracelet! It's so cute! The Owls are heavy! Very good quality! The pics don't do them justice at all.









I also got 3 bags that I didn't photograph. The Vieta Akira tan tote, and the Vieta Cloud, along with a BCBG straw tote. I'm sure someone's already posted pics of them, but if not I can. I just wanted to get these ones up first.


----------



## lechatonrose (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *annieha10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> October bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Clutch haul~  I love clutches.


 Any comment on the Michael Marcus polish quality?


----------



## xannursx (Oct 14, 2012)

i just recieved a top coat from michael marcus, at first i thought the smell too strong, like bad chemical. but it dried pretty well and fast. its also 3 free


----------



## annieha10 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Any comment on the Michael Marcus polish quality?


 Seems ok.  Didn't see anything that amazed me but wasn't disappointing either. 

Funny thing happened though... I received both my LBB package and Loose button on the same day.

Loose button had an Essie polish 'recessionista' that was like... OMG the same color as the Michael Marcus that I just received.

I actually painted 2 fingers Essie and 3 with the MM and asked everyone I met and .. no one was able to tell the difference.

LOL


----------



## twirlyswirly (Oct 15, 2012)

Yay!! My jewelry-focused LBB came in today!  I'm pretty happy with everything and can't wait to wear it all!!!

Robert Rose Wavy Wood Bangle is gorgeous!!! It's really solid and heavy.  Definitely very good quality.  I am in love with this and it's RGB coloring! It's an odd mesh of past with present, while staying modern and structural,  that I adore.





TRU Branch Earrings.  I think I'm going to wear this a LOT!  The earrings aren't shiny at all, and they look exactly like hoop earrings, but with very cool jagged branches!  Very casual for when you don't want your jewelry to shine but still shows uniqueness at closer glance.





AV Max Teardrop Stone Earrings.  The bead glitters and sparkles, but in a rich and deep glinting kind of way.  Love these so much!!!  It's got gold and a deep gray hue so you can wear this with anything!





Spring Street Natural Stone Pendant Necklace.  Okay, this one confuses me a little.  The pendant is about 2 inches wide and the cloth part is about 3/4 inch thick.  The necklace is way larger and less dainty than in LBB's photo.  However, the pretty pastel pink color still keeps the necklace dainty in essence.  The bow that ties in the back peeps out cutely on the side of your shoulder sometimes, or makes a cute bow on the back of your neck when your hair is tied up.  I love that.  The cloth strap with a tiny gold chain weaved through it is also a nice statement.  Also, I think the pendant would be shades of pink.  Instead, the pendant is grey with lines of pink on it.



   



Gorjana Brinkley Leather Tassel Earrings.  These are a beautiful color and are extremely light.  The leather is okay quality.  However I am irritated that the back of each tassel is a the faded side of leather.  So when they swish around, you have bright blue tassels intermixed with obviously the back-side of the earring.  They definitely do not seem as luxe as $70 on the website.  However, real leather earrings can run quite expensive on handmade websites.





Jenny Bird Lantern Bracelet.  As a warning, if you have larger wrists, this will not fit you!!!!  They barely fit on my wrist which is about 2 inches in width.  The magnetic clasp is reaaaaally cool.  I love how it feels when you clasp it on.  I can't wait to layer this with other bracelets for a pop of pink!  The disappointing part, though, is that the lantern part does not open.  I was hoping it would be a lantern that could twist apart to put things in.  Either way, I'm very pleased with it!!!





That's all!  I can't wait for my other bag which is home-based  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jksparkles (Oct 16, 2012)

Does anyone have pics of the big buddha quilted tote? I'm trying to decide whether to keep or trade.


----------



## sarah7parry (Oct 16, 2012)

Some more pictures for you guys! I love almost everything!

Arrow Cuff-- I have this in the bronze feather. Its great. Really flexible, might break over time if its opened and closed too much!





Micha Design Bullet Earrings- LOVE these! They aren't too heavy, perfect length.





Robert Rose necklace (dont remember what its called)- I wasn't sure about this necklace at first, but I absolutely love it. The bars move which I think its good-- makes it a little bit more flexible to wear. Really looking forward to wearing this one





BrianneFaye Geometric Necklace-- I was really excited about this. I traded it away and immediately started trading for it again... It is SUPER tiny. I haven't tried it on yet, but I really hope it fits. It definitely will be above the collarbone.





Deux Lux Cosmetic Bag-- Suprised at how big it is. I know people have said they have had problems with the zippers on these, but mine works fine! Great little travel bag.





Trial Size Pore-fessional- I didn't know I was going to get this little trial size in my bag! It was a nice little surprise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Bad Gal Lash/Redken Straightening Lotion- Both pretty good sizes for samples.





Kenneth Jay Lane Peanut Necklace- Very nice quality necklace. Peanut is sold and a little heavy. Love the chain. Falls to my belly button. LOVE!





BrianneFaye Scarf-- Disappointed in the color-- its more of an orangey yellow.  Length isnt too bad. Loosely woven so I would be careful to not get it caught on everything-- Might send this one back...


----------



## camillealise (Oct 16, 2012)

This is my october little black bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love everything so much!


----------



## AMA983 (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *camillealise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is my october little black bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love everything so much!


 Love everything but especially these pieces!! ^^


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Oct 17, 2012)

That Cameo is sooooooo gorgeous against your lace top!


----------



## ladybritt (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jksparkles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone have pics of the big buddha quilted tote? I'm trying to decide whether to keep or trade.


 I just got my bag today! I got the red one and took some pics for my blog.





















I hope the size and color translates well with my photos, in person it is a tiny bit more of a rich, darker red IMO. But not too much different than the LBB photo.

As for everything else, I really love it! The tassels are cute and the bag is very soft. The stitching seems pretty good and the handle and hardware are nice. You might be able to hold this on your shoulder but it seemed a little difficult, I guess it depends how full it is lol




I can't wait to carry this. It also doesn't have an odd smell, which is always a plus!

I also got the Betsey Johnson sunflower earrings and the red lantern bracelet in this bag, if anyone wants pics of those I should have a blog entry up soon


----------



## maeiland (Oct 17, 2012)

Got my LBB today! Here is what I got:

*Steve Madden Pewter Stud &amp; Tassel Crossbody* - This bag is great! You can't go wrong with Steve (3rd SM bag i've received from LBB) The color is gorgeous as are the details on the bag. (the studs &amp; tassel) The top of the bag hits at my waist while wearing it as a crossbody.

*A.V. Max Silver Tassel Earrings* - I got these in a trade and couldn't trade them up for the life of me. I'm very glad I couldn't because I really do love them. They feel sturdy but not heavy. The drop on these are perfect for me, not too long at all.

*Carol Dauplaise Tiger Ring* - Very cute ring if you're in to statement/cocktail rings. Unfortunately they are not my thing and even though it's a gorgeous ring, i'd never wear. What I like about it is that the jaw moves with your finger. I have chubby size 9 fingers and it was snug on me but keep in mind I kept it on the package so I could send it back. I would definitely recommend this ring to people who would wear it.

Now for some pictures!





I was pleasantly surprised when I flipped it open to find it had a big zipped front pocket





back zipper. I like that the stud detail goes to the back a bit.









Just a closeup of the chain &amp; studs.





Pretty much the length of my starbucks card.





I was really happy to see that it wasn't just hook





It's soo big! ;p









You can see it's pretty stretched out on my middle finger (my chubbiest finger ;p)


----------



## ladybritt (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my LBB today! Here is what I got:
> 
> ...


 LOVE your bag! I agree that you can't go wrong with Steve Madden, I love all of my bags a few SM sunglasses I have. I like the ring, too, but just not for me as well. The earrings are really cute, though!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 17, 2012)

I really want to open a bag but I just don't feel like trading.

Has anyone else felt like that?


----------



## maeiland (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOVE your bag! I agree that you can't go wrong with Steve Madden, I love all of my bags a few SM sunglasses I have. I like the ring, too, but just not for me as well. The earrings are really cute, though!


 I also have the round black Steve Madden sunglasses from LBB and i'm obsessed with them. ;p


----------



## stargirl01 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey, ladies!

If anyone has a Street Level pink envelope clutch that they're willing to sell I would buy it... or trade something from the gallery for it. I got one in my last lbb, but the post office delivered my box to the wrong house AGAIN. :'( It had one of those cute zaya clutches too, booo....


----------



## Naughty Piranha (Oct 18, 2012)

Got my 3rd LBB in today! This one was stuff for me/the house, versus the last one that was all gift items! 





Here are the home items; I love ALL of them! The candle is a decent size &amp; smells like classic vanilla, the elephant is rather small but still adorable, and the bird catchall is a nice heavy weight.  So happy they added more home items!!





Here's the Mocha Skull bracelet. It's cute; I might gift it to my little sister though, we'll see. It's perfect for stacking!





LOVE the Ben Amun seed bracelet - the seed beads are sparkly &amp; a great color - right between blue and purple. The leather is nice, too.





The Jenny Lantern bracelet - it's pretty &amp; delicate, however it JUST fits my wrist, which are pretty normal sized. I'm worried it will fall off if I flex my wrist - going to be returned, I recommend it for small wristed gals!





Mocha bracelet - I'm returning this, too. It's nice and sparkly, but too big &amp; the circles seperate leaving odd gaps in the bracelet. Recommend this for smaller wrists, too, or if you don't mind some gaps (can hide them underneath).





LOVE these Wildfox Fox earrings! Star of the bag for me  They feel well made, come in a cute pink bag, the gems for eyes are adorable, and they're quirky and dainty at the same time. I highly recommend Wildfox as a brand, and I'll be sure to pick up more pieces in the future!









Steve Madden PDA - love this! It actually fits my Samsung Galaxy SII, which has a larger screen then iPhones. A seperate compartment comes out if you want to minimize - it's really nice, and I LOVE the berry color! If they had a sapphire color I'd pick that up, too.









I might be the only one, but I don't like the Zaya clutch. It just looks &amp; feels like a $20 clutch - I also don't think I'd use it very frequently. Returning.









Koret gold bag - LOVE! The leather is more of a pale yellow than tan, but it's very obviously high quality and really nice. It's a shoulder bag, and too short to be a crossbody on my 5'10" frame, but I love it regardless!









And the NA black chain crossbody - I don't have any smaller black crossbody's, so I thought this would be perfect! It does have a slight smell, but I'm sure it will fade. The bag has a nice heavy weight to it due to the chains, &amp; I love the pockets and polka dots!













Love this bag overall  Superstars for me are the Fox earrings, Koret, NA and PDA. Only regret is not getting a scarf!


----------



## lunadust (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm in love with my Koret bamboo bag. Their bags are fabulous!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 18, 2012)

Those fox earrings are adorable I so wish my ears were pierced. Great haul!


----------



## Naughty Piranha (Oct 18, 2012)

Koret is definitely going on my list of bags to get in the future - I tend to be critical of non-quality pieces, and I know Koret will surpass my expectations! 

I already wore the Fox earrings today, and it's the first day I have them - I have a feeling we'll be having a close relationship Lol


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stargirl01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, ladies!
> 
> If anyone has a Street Level pink envelope clutch that they're willing to sell I would buy it... or trade something from the gallery for it. I got one in my last lbb, but the post office delivered my box to the wrong house AGAIN. :'( It had one of those cute zaya clutches too, booo....


 Hey stargirl, I have one if you're interested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  PM me with an offer!

That really stinks about your package...you can't get it back??!  That's crazy sucky!


----------



## denise89 (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissTippa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This was my favorite piece in this bag!!  The owl string bracelet! It's so cute! The Owls are heavy! Very good quality! The pics don't do them justice at all.
> ...


 That owl bracelet is so cute! I gotta have it haha.


----------



## denise89 (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *camillealise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why haven't I seen that owl container? I probably missed out on it haven't been able to open a bag recently! Its so adorable! I love everything you got, lucky gal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lechatonrose (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why haven't I seen that owl container? I probably missed out on it haven't been able to open a bag recently! Its so adorable! I love everything you got, lucky gal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It's actually the owl candle holder =). It's posted on the item that it only holds tealights, so I wouldn't be surprised if others use it in similar ways


----------



## denise89 (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's actually the owl candle holder =). It's posted on the item that it only holds tealights, so I wouldn't be surprised if others use it in similar ways


 Oh haha thanks for the correction! Is it still available? I don't see it in the home section on LBB.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh haha thanks for the correction! Is it still available? I don't see it in the home section on LBB.


 Its still in the trading gallery. theres five left.


----------



## javagirl87 (Oct 21, 2012)

yeah I just got mine as well and was shocked it only holds tealights (didn't read the description). it's just realllly difficult to light a tealight and then drop in there without haveing the candle flip over since its so big (but not big enough for any other candle). the person who made this did not think it through. i'll be using it for my pens and lip glosses on my desk


----------



## italiablu (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah I just got mine as well and was shocked it only holds tealights (didn't read the description). it's just realllly difficult to light a tealight and then drop in there without haveing the candle flip over since its so big (but not big enough for any other candle). the person who made this did not think it through. i'll be using it for my pens and lip glosses on my desk


Or just get a candle lighter and then you can light it in the container.


----------



## Tarinitup (Oct 21, 2012)

I also got 3 bags that I didn't photograph. The Vieta Akira tan tote, and the Vieta Cloud, along with a BCBG straw tote. I'm sure someone's already posted pics of them, but if not I can. I just wanted to get these ones up first.

Ooooo...please post pics of the Vieta Akira, I've seen the black one but have been dying to see how the color and all looks on the tan one!


----------



## Tarinitup (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissTippa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok so i'm putting up some pics of a few of the things I just got in my bag earlier this week.
> 
> ...


 oops...I posted that last one wrong I guess (sorry, first time saying anything on here).

So, this is the person I was indicating when I was asking for the tan Akira tote by Vieta to have a picture posted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thank you!


----------



## LilacBunny (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naughty Piranha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Steve Madden PDA - love this! It actually fits my Samsung Galaxy SII, which has a larger screen then iPhones. A seperate compartment comes out if you want to minimize - it's really nice, and I LOVE the berry color! If they had a sapphire color I'd pick that up, too.


 Just wondering...is your GS3 in a case? I refuse to take mine out of the case because I'm sure to break it, but I'd love to have something like this that would hold it! (I've gotten SO many wristlets lately where it won't fit. )


----------



## stargirl01 (Oct 22, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey stargirl, I have one if you're interested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â PM me with an offer!

Â 

That really stinks about your package...you can't get it back??! Â That's crazy sucky!


It's gone forever. Even checked at the post office. :'( LBB was really nice about it and gave me a refund. I'll PM you now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Naughty Piranha (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LilacBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wondering...is your GS3 in a case? I refuse to take mine out of the case because I'm sure to break it, but I'd love to have something like this that would hold it! (I've gotten SO many wristlets lately where it won't fit. )


 No, the phone is by itself - it probably wouldn't fit with a case on it, unfortunately. :-(


----------



## MissTippa (Oct 22, 2012)

Here ya go! Vieta akira tote. This bag is so nice! It's well made, really nice feeling fabric -like a suede or something... I'm thinking about returning it though or selling it... I might just try to deal with it, i don't like the strap. I haven't tried to adjust it yet though. But anyway, here are the pics! It really is a nice bag! Reminds me a lot of Fossil Satchels.


----------



## MissTippa (Oct 22, 2012)

Here ya go! Vieta akira tote. This bag is so nice! It's well made, really nice feeling fabric -like a suede or something... I'm thinking about returning it though or selling it... I might just try to deal with it, i don't like the strap. I haven't tried to adjust it yet though. But anyway, here are the pics! It really is a nice bag! Reminds me a lot of Fossil Satchels.


----------



## Tarinitup (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh yay, I do like it!  Thank you for posting the pics...I'm excited to get it now!


----------



## klgrose2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

After a 2 week wait from the time that the my bag shipped, I finally got it today! I thought about filming an unboxing video, but I was too excited to wait to do that. So, I just decided to do this post instead.

What I got...





The first item that I picked for myself was the Deux Lux Ditsy Love wristlet. I held onto this for the entire trading period and I'm so glad that I did because I absolutely love it!!









Close up detail of the sequins on the bag. You can see that each sequin has a really pretty floral detail. You can only see this by looking really closely.









Next, is an item that I traded like crazy to get. I wanted it so bad because it looked like it would be the perfect necklace to dress up any plain outfit quickly. I really loved that it was rose gold as well. It is the Carol Dauplaise five row necklace (I think that is what it is called). However, when I received the necklace today, it was evident that the LBB website pictures were once again deceiving. I love the look of the necklace and it is exactly as pictured on the site, but it is extremely short. Even when clasping the necklace at very end of the extender, it is too short for me. I am hoping that I may be able to buy an additional extender, because I really do love this necklace.













Please excuse the fact that I am wearing a t-shirt, I didn't want to change my clothes just to take pictures! You can tell in this picture the length that it is. The necklace is clasped at the very end of the extender in this photo. It looks fine, I just prefer my necklaces long.

My second favorite item is next! They are the Catherine Stein Design beaded drop earrings. I traded down for these because I had an item that I really did not want. I am so glad I did though because I am in LOVE with these earrings. They are extremely light, which I was not expecting.They aren't too big either, I just love them!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They look like paw prints, how could you not love them??













Lastly, are the Boston Warehouse fish salt and pepper shakers. I also love these. I going to set them out as decoration because they are so cute!





One last photo of the necklace and earrings together...





Overall, I am really pleased with my LBB #2!


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Oct 23, 2012)

Forgot to post pics of my last LBB!  Link to my blog in my signature with full review.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lunadust (Oct 23, 2012)

> After a 2 week wait from the time that the my bag shipped, I finally got it today! I thought about filming an unboxing video, but I was too excited to wait to do that. So, I just decided to do this post instead. What I got... https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/164232/
> 
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/164232/ The first item that I picked for myself was the Deux Lux Ditsy Love wristlet. I held onto this for the entire trading period and I'm so glad that I did because I absolutely love it!!
> ...


 I really wantthat necklace! I gotthe matching earrings in my last bag. The single person that has the necklace right now isn't responding to my offers tho lol.


----------



## glamigirl (Oct 23, 2012)

since computers can vary,was wondering if the buddha coin purses are more of a bright pink or is it closer a dark fuchsia color?  thanks in advance!


The pink Big Buddha coin purses. The leather is really soft and smooth. I thought these were going to be bigger. i honestly wanted to be able to fit my toothbrush and tooth paste into the largest one to use as an overnight bag but as you can see it won't fit.  The color of these bags is very true to the site pics. I think i'll use them still as overnight bags, just not for my oral hygiene products.


----------



## Olivia Fern (Oct 23, 2012)

At Target in the travel/suitcase aisle they have toothbrushes that fold up.  That would fit in your coin purse if you still want to use it for that!


----------



## turtlemomma (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> since computers can vary,was wondering if the buddha coin purses are more of a bright pink or is it closer a dark fuchsia color?  thanks in advance!


 The color in the pic is pretty true on my screen.  I think the pic is *slightly* darker than real life.  They are true pink and they are bright.


----------



## Bag Addict (Oct 25, 2012)

Does anyone have photos of the gray patent quilted Big Buddha Tote?? Would love to see what it looks like in real life. Thanks!


----------



## sarah7parry (Oct 25, 2012)

Some pictures from my most recent LLB. Ended up with A LOT of earrings, but I LOVE everything! No returns for the first time ever!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

'ZAD - Stone Pendant Hoop Earrings- On the website it says that these are 3 inches WIDE, which is not true. They are 3 inches long. I was really worried when I saw that but I went to the ZAD website and got the correct information-- I feel like this is key when looking at the specification on LLB, they always seem to be a little off. The crystal is clear, which I love! On the website they look a lot darker.





T.R.U. - Arrow Head Earrings- Opened by bag with these, got some really good offers but I could NOT trade them. They are such good quality, better than I though they would be. In love with them!





Mata Traders - Artifact Earrings- I actually already owe a few pieces from Mata Traders. I work for a similar fair trade company and met them at a trade show this year. The company is AMAZING, and the people who work there are great. I would definitely recommend checking out there website. They have great dresses and jewelry. These are long, but look great with my hair down.





a.v. max - Feather Earrings- These were the only earrings I wasnt sure of, but they are great quality. The sliver chain is so shiny and the feathers are nice and smooth.





Laundry by Shelli Segal - Circle Crystal Stud Earrings- SO happy with these! I love the little pyramid stud accent around the edge and the yellow gem in the middle is matte. I thought it was going to be bright and shiny, and I love that it isnt.





Kenneth Cole New York - Horse Shoe Earring- These are amazing. So shiny, very light weight. So happy I kept them!





Spring Street - Crystal Drop Earrings- I was going to trade these because they were getting such high offers, but then I saw the pictures that Kim posted and I had to have them! They are dainty, great quality,and so sparkly!





Steve Madden - Adjustable Hook Belt- I had the red and black belt twice in my bag and I traded it away. I am so happy that I got it back in the end!! It was kind hard to get a good picture of the belt, but the buckle is very shiny, the leather is a little stiff, but you can tell if you wear it a bit it will loosen up. I really love that I can wear it highwaisted, or adjust to wear on my hips.









NOT PICTURED: Mineralogie Eyeshadow. I got the light pale pink color. I used it last night and it was a nice base. good sized sample.


----------



## Pellen (Oct 26, 2012)

This is my October LBB. I decided to take the plunge on a couple things that I liked, but I wasn't in LOVE with and I have been really surprised at how much I love love love them. I just closed an all Jewelry bag and will probably open a November bag that will be all gifts, unless I get lucky and get some amazing multis.​ 


                                                                       



Robyn Rhodes Firefly Charm Necklace. I have been wearing this with everything it seems since I got it, and have gotten so many complements!!!​  ​ 

                                                                



Spring Street Casablanca Flower Necklace. This is an amazingly beautiful piece. Both my husband and my daughter said it reminds them of Christmas. Not sure how that works. Only issue is that it is short, like choker short. I am going to need to get an extender to wear it comfortably. But, I would not send it back!!!!​  ​ 



 ​ 



















Last item is the Street Level Box Cross body. I really like this bag!!! I am finding that Street Level Bags are really sturdy! I was questionable about the size, but turns out it is perfect. The color really is Salmon, I had such a hard time getting an accurate photo of the color. It's definitely not as Orange as it looks in my pictures or the ones on LBB which I was very happy about.​


----------



## AMA983 (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sarah7parry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some pictures from my most recent LLB. Ended up with A LOT of earrings, but I LOVE everything! No returns for the first time ever!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I LOOOVE both of these!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you for posting those Laundry earrings!  I have them in my bag right now and debated whether or not to trade them. They are very unique and pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTippa (Oct 26, 2012)

the big buddha coin purses are the same color as the are on the  lbb page, it's a bright pink but not a neon pink.. similiar in color to the street level clutch that was on the site recently.


----------



## Scoutgirl1228 (Oct 27, 2012)

My October bag is one of my all time favorites, not returning anything here!  I noticed a couple of these are in the opening or trading gallery currently so I thought I'd post some photos in case anyone is considering adding them to their bag.

First up is my new work bag, the Melie Bianco Brianna Top Handle Bag.  I'm currently wearing it as shoulder bag with the top handles but it does have a longer detachable strap as well.  This isn't a wide bag, the measurements on the website say 5" but that is not correct, at the widest it's 4".  I'm including an interior shot as well to give you an idea of how much it holds.  My make-up bag is 3" across at the widest point for reference.  (BTW on my nails is the item I opened this bag for, the Button London polish set in All Hail the Queen)





​ 
Next up are my two wallets/clutches.  I stuck with basic black so they can go with everything.  I know there have been shots of the MMS Zaya clutch already so I'll just say that I LOVE it and I'll add an extra shot of the interior of the Steve Madden PDA case as I didn't realize the middle card holder was removable, which is a good thing as my iPhone wouldn't fit in here with it's case on if the middle card holder was stationary (well, it would fit but the case wouldn't close).





​  ​ Sadly these last two aren't in the opening or trading gallery any more but I really like them so I thought I'd still share in case they come back as a return for some lucky person.  On the left is the RJ Graziano Large Chain Link Necklace ($55) and on the right is the Kenneth Core Asymmetrical Multi-Chain Necklace ($48). 



​


----------



## xheidi (Oct 28, 2012)

Just wanted to post what I've received this time around from my LBB:​  ​ 


​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 28, 2012)

How did you get your stuff so quickly!!

I am so excited about my SM clutch/crossbody now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I have those Wildfox earrings coming to me as well.

Thanks for posting. Do you like the bag? Good quality?


----------



## xheidi (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How did you get your stuff so quickly!!
> 
> ...


 I got it in four days, which is pretty slow compared to the old shipping, but I guess it's a standard speed. I'm not too upset with the new shipping system other than it being slower than I usually get it.

The SM Quilted Clutch is fabulous! I love it! The quality is pretty good too, but it has a smell inside. A little airing out would do the trick!

Let me know if you guys want to see anything up close!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got it in four days, which is pretty slow compared to the old shipping, but I guess it's a standard speed. I'm not too upset with the new shipping system other than it being slower than I usually get it.
> 
> ...


 That is so quick even for the new shipping. Mine usually took up to 7 days I can't imagine how long its going to take now.

Please do a close up of the stag earrings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Are they too big?


----------



## xheidi (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is so quick even for the new shipping. Mine usually took up to 7 days I can't imagine how long its going to take now.
> 
> ...


 They look pretty big for my ears. : But oh well. They're too pretty!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They look pretty big for my ears. : But oh well. They're too pretty!


 
They look amazing on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They also look very good quality, I do not regret giving up two items for these earrings.

Thank you so much for posting the pictures


----------



## xheidi (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No problem!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like helping out when I can.

I traded away my lock and key necklace for the studs and I don't regret it at all! I wished I could've gotten the fox studs too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shooby (Oct 28, 2012)

Not gonna lie, I just got my Vieta Akira and I think the quality is pretty bad. The outside fabric feels cheapy cheap compared to some of my Nica bags and even Nila bags from LBB. The crossbody strap is just unforgivable- super thin, cheap, and uncomfortable, but the 'shoulder straps' are way too small for that. 

I was sure Vieta would be great quality- I'm disappointed.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No problem!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like helping out when I can.
> 
> I traded away my lock and key necklace for the studs and I don't regret it at all! I wished I could've gotten the fox studs too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know but at the end of my trading there were only two people that had the foxes and they wouldn't give them up but its okay I wanted the stag ones way more than the foxes.


----------



## xanadu (Oct 29, 2012)

Does anyone have pictures of the izzy &amp; ali embossed box satchel?


----------



## AMA983 (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shooby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not gonna lie, I just got my Vieta Akira and I think the quality is pretty bad. The outside fabric feels cheapy cheap compared to some of my Nica bags and even Nila bags from LBB. The crossbody strap is just unforgivable- super thin, cheap, and uncomfortable, but the 'shoulder straps' are way too small for that.
> 
> I was sure Vieta would be great quality- I'm disappointed.


 That is a bummer. I have the Vieta cloud and it's excellent quality. I was hoping to see more Vieta on LBB.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 30, 2012)

@ Xheidi I noticed you received the Chocolate marshmallows in your bag. Have you tasted them yet? Were they pretty good?


----------



## Debsxx3 (Nov 1, 2012)

> Just wanted to post what I've received this time around from my LBB:
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


 It's not shiny like in the pic in lbb? I want to get the black one


----------



## Jacinta (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *klgrose2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No need to apologize for that shirt!  This KY girl happens to love it! 




GO CATS!!!


----------



## Souly (Nov 3, 2012)

Big Buddha's Quilted Tote in Grey









This has to be the ugliest bag I have ever seen! They sent the wrong one.

I was supposed to get the croc tote. I will post pics when it comes.





Sugarfina's candy. I got the heavenly sours &amp; chocolate marshamallow

eggs. I like the sours. I don't like the marshamallows. NCLA polish





Candles!





These are huge!


----------



## teegardenbr (Nov 3, 2012)

Here is my Betsey bow necklace, and Robert Rose necklace. Sorry for the quality of the photos. :/


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 3, 2012)

So I can see why the new shipping sucks. By bag has no updated since it shipped and been about 3 days.


----------



## Debsxx3 (Nov 4, 2012)

> So I can see why the new shipping sucks. By bag has no updated since it shipped and been about 3 days.Â


 My last bag was like that. The shipping never updated so I complained after 2 weeks and eventually got a refund since I never received my bag. They said it could have been stolen, but who knows.


----------



## chachithegreat (Nov 4, 2012)

This is my first time posting, but I always appreciate all of the pictures you guys post!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is my most recent bag and I loved all of my items. Big Buddha Coin Purses in Pink, Mata Traders Chain Loop Earrings, Betsey Johnson Leaf Drop Earrings, Kenneth Jay Lane Pave Heart Bangles, and Lavender Girl (?) Goddess Headband:

















Here is a picture of my last bag, taken with my iPhone, so it's terrible: 





I just wanted to post it, though, because I felt the quality of the Koret crossbody was awful. I got the brown/tan one and the green one and they felt very plasticy to me? The clasps felt cheap, as well. I sent both back for exchange credit.

However, the rest of that bag was amazing, especially the fox earrings and the peacock iPhone case. It's SO CUTE. I used to size something from my Fancybox subscription, so that pic is better quality:


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Debsxx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My last bag was like that. The shipping never updated so I complained after 2 weeks and eventually got a refund since I never received my bag. They said it could have been stolen, but who knows.


 I am so sorry! Hopefully that doesn't happen with this bag, I really love everything in my bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Plus it has candy lol

I will e-mail them Monday if it doesn't update, this really sucks though.

Thanks for the help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lunadust (Nov 5, 2012)

Last months haul! This was from three bags I opened. 





















I was surprised by the earrings. They are so pretty in person! I think I'm returning the ring. I love it but you can see how it leans forward. FYI anyone trying to locate these rings elsewhere, They are actually made by Argento sc. They have Swarovski crystals but are not made by swarovski.


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 5, 2012)

Still no update on my bag from last month it was shipped on 10/30  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I messaged them &amp; they didn't have an answer as to why it hasn't moved/no updates. They said they would have someone check on my order but I just looked at the gallery &amp; half the items that were in my bag are no longer available.

Hopefully they give me an update on my bag soon, last time there was an issue with my bag as well one of the items ran out stock so they couldn't send me that item. But I waited seriously a week and a half because no one had the answer as to where my bag was at.


----------



## klove (Nov 5, 2012)

> Still no update on my bag from last month it was shipped on 10/30  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I messaged them &amp; they didn't have an answer as to why it hasn't moved/no updates. They said they would have someone check on my order but I just looked at the gallery &amp; half the items that were in my bag are no longer available. Hopefully they give me an update on my bag soon, last time there was an issue with my bag as well one of the items ran out stock so they couldn't send me that item. But I waited seriously a week and a half because no one had the answer as to where my bag was at.


 Uh oh...my last bag shipped out the 30th and hasn't moved either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was going to give it one more day and then call customer service. I REALLY hope it's not lost.


----------



## xannursx (Nov 5, 2012)

my bag was shipped on the 23 and i still havent recieved it, however mine is  very slowly making its way to me


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 5, 2012)

Maybe they really are having issues with their shipper. I am just a worrier because I felt like this bag was super amazing lol


----------



## lunadust (Nov 5, 2012)

its taken about a week and a half to get mine.


----------



## MissDvor (Nov 6, 2012)

So this may not be the place to post it...but I can't seem to find the chat! Where is it on the page? Or is it not available via iPad?


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Nov 6, 2012)

No chat for iPad, currently!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xheidi (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Debsxx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not shiny like in the pic in lbb? I want to get the black one


 It's shiny.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My photo prob didn't capture it.


----------



## Cathleen Serio (Nov 8, 2012)

How do I get one ofr these? I love it.

Email deleted per Terms of Service.


----------



## Souly (Nov 9, 2012)

The Steve Madden Crocodile Tote. I love it!


----------



## chachithegreat (Nov 10, 2012)

Look at how huge the Steve Madden skull scarf is! 





The skulls salt and pepper shakers. I'm probably going to return because these definitely don't match my kitchen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chachithegreat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was *thrilled* when I unfolded -- and unfolded and unfolded and unfolded some more -- that one, especially after the disappointment that was the houndstooth scarf!  I love huge scarves like this one that I can also wrap around my shoulders.


----------



## Jenny Bee (Nov 12, 2012)

Oooh, that's huge! I love it!


----------



## Jacinta (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## xannursx (Nov 14, 2012)

got this snake bracelet in my package today, not even available in the gallery. was supposed to get http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/5408/mocha-chain-link-bracelet instead. maybe a future item perhaps? very nice bracelet either way =]


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Steve Madden Crocodile Tote. I love it!


 Very pretty!  That is a nice winter color, too!


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 18, 2012)

I am so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I sent my LBB to my parents house since I live in an apartment &amp; haven't lived there for long so I finally opened my bag today (back to my parents home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My Wildfox stag earrings were so badly wrapped/packaged...they were not even in their little fabric pouch they were out floating by themselves &amp; they got crushed and the backs of them got completely bent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I carefully put them back into place but you can see that they will fall apart &amp; they will not last since the backs are very thin. The Stag is actually beautiful &amp; of great strong material but the backs of courses can't be thick since it is going in your ear. But it sucks so much since I traded so much for them! And now that the item is not even going to last, also the Mineralogy eyeshadow was shattered (it was a bonus so who knows may not get anything).


----------



## amberlamps (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Send them a picture and they'll give you an exchange credit. My stags came broken, one of the posts isn't even on the stag head. They gave me an exchange credit and said I can keep them too. I'm going to see if my SIL's dad can fix them. I also traded pretty much everything for those.


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Send them a picture and they'll give you an exchange credit. My stags came broken, one of the posts isn't even on the stag head. They gave me an exchange credit and said I can keep them too. I'm going to see if my SIL's dad can fix them. I also traded pretty much everything for those.


 I sent them an e-mail without pictures but I will send them pictures. It just makes me upset since those earrings where so hard to get &amp; no one wanted to give them up unless you traded your whole bag for them.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Mine didn't even come in a little fabric pouch, were they supposed to?


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine didn't even come in a little fabric pouch, were they supposed to?


 Yes if you go through the picture thread you will see its a light pink pouch that says Wildfox on it


----------



## amberlamps (Nov 19, 2012)

September LBB ($50)





Ettika Buddha Necklace, Disney Couture Believe hoops

Not pictured: Olivia &amp; Joy grey vanish hobo (too lazy to find)

November LBB #1 ($50)

Broken Wildfox Stag Earrings





Not pictured: Steve Madden Indigo Leopard Tote (too big/too lazy)

November LBB #2 (3rd overall) ($30)





Lemon Knee Highs (hopefully these fit)





ZAD crystal hoop earrings





a.v. max feather earrings





Sugarfina piglets





Deux Lux sparkle baby heart pouch

Taken from my iPod. Not pictured: Sugarfina Heavenly Sours (because I ate them).

Annnd, I'm expecting ($30):


----------



## Valerie Dodson (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes you can use it on ipad you just have to open up a tab and enter http://chatwing.com/chatbox/c3423aafa22b2538acf5bc7bfcf5bba0?popout=true

and it shuld work. Sometimes it is a little slow and you have to reload but it still works I do it all the time on my ipad!


----------



## MissDvor (Nov 20, 2012)

> Yes you can use it on ipad you just have to open up a tab and enterÂ http://chatwing.com/chatbox/c3423aafa22b2538acf5bc7bfcf5bba0?popout=true and it shuld work. Sometimes it is a little slow and you have to reload but it still works I do it all the time on my ipad!


 Valerie, you are my hero!


----------



## Souly (Nov 20, 2012)

Street Level Long Studded Tote





 LOVE this bag! I also got the lace burlesque bag - did not like it. It's on ebay.





Tarocco candle in red orange. It smells amazing! Youngblood palette, olive oil soap, 2 blushes and lipstick.

I also got the raspberry infinity loop scarf. It's so cute! You really have to mess w/ it to make it look good.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 21, 2012)

Just a little note for those of you who've thought about trading for the Truth Art Beauty products. I got the bath salts in my last bag and the oil leaked over everything: we're talking really disgusting, and the box smelled like minty cardboard. Really gross. The other items were wrapped in plastic so thankfully the salts themselves were the only problem.

BUT. 

I emailed LBB and they apologized, gave me a credit, etc. Great!

AND.

They also contacted Truth Art Beauty, who apologized and sent me a free full size bath salts (with no oil and no scent, so it could not leak) as well as a full size Argan face nourish. Included was a handwritten apology from the CEO. I thought this was incredibly kind and excellent customer service. 

I just wanted to share my experience with you here, bc I know this thread gets a lot of views from people who are thinking about trading for products. It sounds like whatever happens if you get a Truth Art Beauty product, they will make it right!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a little note for those of you who've thought about trading for the Truth Art Beauty products. I got the bath salts in my last bag and the oil leaked over everything: we're talking really disgusting, and the box smelled like minty cardboard. Really gross. The other items were wrapped in plastic so thankfully the salts themselves were the only problem.
> 
> ...


That sucks, but that is awesome they sent you new stuff! I have that coming in my box now, I hope that it does not happen to me!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 21, 2012)

I got a TAB body oil a few months ago that smelled like cooking oil.  The resolution was similar:  LBB credit and a gift code (can't recall the amount, but it was enough to get bath salts and a new body oil, although I think I had to pay a couple of bucks for shipping) from TAB.  I was on the verge of quitting LBB when I got that bottle of ick, but the above-and-beyond CS kept me around!


----------



## mysticalkisses (Nov 27, 2012)

Here are my latest 2 bags from LBB! I have been a member for 6 months now and I this is the first time I actually got some handbags lol.









Steve Madden Studded Crossbody





Balibelts Studio Fringe Satchel





Street Level Dome Satchel





BCBGeneration Clutch 





Twos Company Tea Light Candle Holder





Mocha Silver Chandelier Earrings





Laundry by Shelli Segal Crystal Stud Earrings


----------



## pookydbear (Nov 28, 2012)

Got this in my LBB box today and it's sooo adorable! Will post up pictures later of other items but for now  check out this Betsey Johnson bow necklace! (sorry for the horrible lighting guys!)





 LBB didn't show the key attached at the  clasp on their website but it's really adorable.









length without using the 3in. extension.


----------



## noholoca (Nov 29, 2012)

I just jumped on board with LBB in October and wanted to post pictures here of what I have received so far!  Only a few of these items are currently in the trading gallery, but in case you were ever curious about something and it by chance resurfaces upon ye ol site, then you'll know if it's worth it to you to go after or not!  So far I have done 2 $49 bags and 1 $29 bag.



 This here was my first bag.  I'm not usually a big fan of wristlets but I am a big fan of sparkly and everything in this bag is sparkly.  I love this Deux Lux wristlet!  It has more than enough space for what I like to carry with me when I'm out for a fun evening hang.  I'm looking forward to getting more use out of this which will probably be next spring since it is already winter coat weather where I live and...it doesn't look as cute with a bulky coat.  The Mocha bracelets I'm looking to give away.   I thought they'd be more stretchy for my 5 year old sized wrists, but alas they are too big!  And then not to leave out the Deux Lux cosmetic bag.  It's big.  It's sparkly.  Really sparkly.  I love it!



When LBB announced the $29 bag I just couldn't resist!  I really just wanted the Betsey Johnson cat drop earrings (which, if you look closely one of them lost it's rhinestone eyeball! haha).  That was definitely a "love or hate" piece and I looooved it!  Still do! I've worn them a lot already and love the little "spunk" it adds to either my outfit or attitude--or both!  I took a gamble with the necklace.  I think it's an All The Rage piece.  And I hit the jackpot.  I love it.  It's pretty long, which I like.  As I mentioned before I am in all my winter garb where I live and I have a lot of boring sweaters howevaaa boring no more with this piece!  And last here are 'Zad earrings.  My bag was ending and I decided to keep these because they reminded me of another pair of earrings that I have that I really like (yes, yes, I'm aware that sounds silly!). I don't have much of a review on them.  I wore them once.  They looked good!  



This arrived at my door just the other day.  It's the Big Buddha Quilted Tote!  Generally something like this isn't my style but it reminds me a lot of my adorable, sweet and precious grandmother.  She used to have a vinyl tote of similar color (but it had little English boys all over it, it was from Harrod's in London) and she had a drawer of silk scarves I would always play with when I was a little girl.  She's been gone half my life but I think of her every day and go through random phases where I just love to surround myself with things that remind me of her.  Next up here is the Lariat.  I'm still indifferent with this.  I may live in the Great White North but my blood and heart is southern and I love about anything that reminds me of a cowboy.  I've had a bolo or two in the past and was excited to get another one but it's way bigger than I was expecting.  And..  It looks pretty cheesy..  Question:  Do I attempt to rock the cheese?  Or let this cheese stand alone?  And last here but soytenly not least are the Ali Khan Beaded Tassel Earrings.  I was having a trading melt down and my bag was about to end and end the misery I traded down some ugly earrings for these!  I don't think I'll wear these very often but I cannot deny that they are really pretty.  My boyfriend really likes these too (for me, not for him! geeeez) so they shall be making an appearance soon.

This is the first post/blog thing-a-ma-jig I've ever made and if anyone out there has read this whole thing I applaud you!  If I haven't annoyed the bajeezus out of you yet then I will post again when my next LBB arrives!  

Happy Trading and Happy Holidays, everyone!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 1, 2012)

Got my first bag in a while!









SO PRETTY.





The Steve Madden Navajo Infinity scarf and earflap hat...these are so warm!


----------



## coldrose (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi guys, I've been enjoying everyone's posts and finally decided to take the plunge and try LBB right before Thanksgiving! I wanted to share with you what I got because I have so much fun looking at everyone else's pictures.

I opened my bag the day before they did the 3 samples in your bag promotion so I was a little sad that I just missed out! But I opened with a pairs of Betsey Johnson sunglasses. I don't remember my other starting items though.

I ended with these items. I put the link to the product pages of each item:





Nila Anthony Color Block Box Top Handle Bag

Nila Anthony Striped Backpack

Big Buddha Set of 3 Coin Purses

Mata Traders Geometric Necklace

Pink Pewter London Beaded Headband

Betsey Johnson Monkey Stud Earrings

Ali Khan New York Beaded Drop Earrings

Secret Agent Beauty Agent Lips Galore Lip Gloss









I'm really happy with my first little black bag! I know some people have mentioned how the millions of samples is making trading hard, but I quite enjoy the samples, especially at this time of the year, they're easy stocking stuffers! In this bag, I only got 1 sample, but I opened another bag on cyber monday and I got a bunch of the new December samples in that one.

First impressions - trading is soooo addicting. I definitely spent a looot of time on the website- making offers, waiting to see if my offers were accepted. I talked on chat a little bit and I definitely see the clique-y vibe y'all were talking about. I thought it was cool to see Dan Murillo, the CEO, in the chat several times. haha, a lot of the ladies in chat were kind of flirting with him, it was hilariously awkward. That man is damn good with PR though, bantering right back and telling people who have problems to cc him in the email to Customer Service to make sure it gets resolved. pretty cool guy! He also had a bag open with the deux lux ditsy and people really wanted him to trade it. He was like, "the high is 75, i'm ready to play ball" or something to that effect. I just think it's really cool that he actually uses the site and knows how the trading really goes!

The biggest complaint for me is actually the color and size accuracy of the product pictures. I know there was that yellow looking NCLA nail polish called dirty martini, which is actually an olive color. If you look up swatches you'll see how different the color is from their picture. They also need to put something that people know the size of next to these items, like a coin or something next to the jewelry and like.. a toaster next to the bags. Haha actually a real model carrying the bag would probably be best. I didn't realize the size of some of the jewelry until I saw Lola's product reveal videos. Some things that I thought were little dainty things turned out to be huge doorknockers!

Sigh, the only way I could justify opening two bags was that it would be my Christmas shopping so I'm going to have to let a lot of these items go. but next year I'm definitely opening a bag just for me!!


----------



## maeiland (Dec 6, 2012)

Here are some pictures from my most recent lbb.

Marc Ecko Red Violet Side Studded Tote - It's big but not so big that it looks crazy. I really love it.





Rampage Oversized Round Sunglasses - These are really cute and so is the little pouch it came in.









All The Rage Crystal Drop Earrings - Not a great picture but these earrings are really cute &amp; sparkly. They're also very light.





Jardin Amour Necklace - I adore this necklace so much. You can't see it in this picture but it's pretty sparkly. I'll be wearing this a lot.





I also got the BeFine packette box which looks very interesting. I like the assortment of products in the box and that i'll be able to get a few uses out of each just as a trial. I wouldn't say it was worth the $12 that LBB claimed but I figured it wouldn't be.


----------



## maeiland (Dec 6, 2012)

While I was taking pictures of my most recent box I took a couple of some items from my last box that I happened to be wearing/using today.

Koret Burlesque Small Shopper - I've been using it non stop since I got it and i've received many compliments





'Zad Crystal Teardrop Earrings - Really cute earrings but a tad heavy.


----------



## Nisha760 (Dec 6, 2012)

My end of Nov LBB


----------



## GlamTrotter (Dec 10, 2012)

Huge Bag Haul This week.....I clearly have issues lol  So I hope these pictures are allowed, I know I have so many


----------



## maeiland (Dec 11, 2012)

> Huge Bag Haul This week.....I clearly have issues lol Â So I hope these pictures are allowed, I know I have so many


 All I could look at is your gorgeous Phosphor watch. I want the white one so badly.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Dec 11, 2012)

Awesome bag haul! The pink cosmo fold over is even cuter in person, how are the quality of the Pink Cosmo bags would you say?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 11, 2012)

Some goodies I got today! I tried out the $29.95 bag.


----------



## AMA983 (Dec 11, 2012)

This little box finally arrived today, after shipping on Monday 11/26. Over 2 weeks from CA to Mass. At least I can say I adore all the items. I received:

1- Steve Madden Studded Foldover Clutch
2- Jardin Love Bangle
3- Carol Dauplaise Glitz Teardrop Earrings
4- 'ZAD Floral Print Bangle
5- All the Rage Mixed Metal Chain Necklace
6- Collection 18 Jersey Loop Scarf

My little haul:





The necklace is really, really pretty. A great statement piece.





I LOVE these earrings. Sparkly and perfect for the holidays. They seem to be very well made. They were available in gold and silver - I received the silver.





LOVE and ZAD bangles. For the life of me, I could not get a decent picture of the ZAD floral bangle. But it's really cute &amp; feminine. I love the Jardin bangle too. Great quality.





I did purchase the scarf and the necklace and I have to say that feature is dangerous. BUT I am so happy I did, because I love both pieces. The scarf is looking like a dark teal on my camera, but the color is true to the photo on LBB. It's a gorgeous blue and very soft.


----------



## AMA983 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GlamTrotter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Huge Bag Haul This week.....I clearly have issues lol  So I hope these pictures are allowed, I know I have so many


 OMG I love this!! Want.


----------



## lunadust (Dec 12, 2012)

What I got in the mail yesterday!









I know everyone was hating on the shimmer necklaces/bracelets but I love them! The tan one actually has gold beads in it.













This watch is amazing! So lovely!


----------



## AMA983 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What I got in the mail yesterday!
> 
> ...


 I love the watch and black necklace! So pretty. Is that the french connection white snood I spy?


----------



## lunadust (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the watch and black necklace! So pretty. Is that the french connection white snood I spy?


 yes! and the lemon sweater socks! I wanted the raspberry scarf instead but I'm sure the snood is warmer lol. I have being cold!!!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 12, 2012)

Ahhhh that watch. I can't wait to get mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Luna are those chandelier earrings heavy? They're on their way to me, but I went back and forth about them because they looked heavyish.


----------



## lunadust (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhhh that watch. I can't wait to get mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Its so pretty and its not busy at all which I love. I'm afraid of scratching it up now. I did need to take out half the links to fit my tiny wrists lol.


----------



## lunadust (Dec 12, 2012)

I also paid for 2 day shipping to get that watch asap!


----------



## amk4284 (Dec 12, 2012)

I never post here, but I have to say that the Philippe Snowflake necklace is gorgeous! Just crazy beautiful.









Close up of the Jardin and Flea Market Girl necklaces





BJ necklace from a previous bag, not really feeling it, too large.





Robert Rose, Jardin, and French Connection





The knee highs are very long, will look nice over a pair of tights/in boots





These are large, I used a beer chip for reference


----------



## AMA983 (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes! and the lemon sweater socks! I wanted the raspberry scarf instead but I'm sure the snood is warmer lol. I have being cold!!!


 I regret not getting the raspberry scarf when I had the chance! But the snood has got to be so warm and cozy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Dec 14, 2012)

I haven't been here to check out the pics lately, helping my son study for finals. I just want to say, I LOVE THE HUGE BAG HAUL!!!!! I don't care that you posted a million pictures. I hope you keep posting all the pictures you want. You have great taste in bags, because I want all of those! (Either that or you are a fabulous photographer and just make them all look so good. lol)


----------



## DonnaJ (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some goodies I got today! I tried out the $29.95 bag.


 
The snake necklace is cuter than I thought it would be. I didn't even try for it because from the picture on lbb it doesn't look that great. They definitely need some better pictures on the site.


----------



## DonnaJ (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its so pretty and its not busy at all which I love. I'm afraid of scratching it up now. I did need to take out half the links to fit my tiny wrists lol.


 How are you keeping the sparkle bracelets on your wrists, those must just fall right off your hand, no?


----------



## DonnaJ (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amk4284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never post here, but I have to say that the Philippe Snowflake necklace is gorgeous! Just crazy beautiful.
> 
> ...


 
Different strokes for different folks. LBB wouldn't work if we all liked the same things and it's funny my favorites from your haul are the big stuff, like your Betsey and all the earrings. I really don't like the tiny jewelry like by Philippe or Gorjana that much. I mean, I do like them, but I wish they were BIGGER! lol


----------



## Elleisforlove (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhhh that watch. I can't wait to get mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Luna are those chandelier earrings heavy? They're on their way to me, but I went back and forth about them because they looked heavyish.


 Well well well look what we have here.

Why hello wife. We meet again.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amk4284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never post here, but I have to say that the Philippe Snowflake necklace is gorgeous! Just crazy beautiful.


 I am seriously just so excited for this I don't think I will be able to contain myself until Tues when my bag gets here. I also got the tiny wings necklace as well and am definitely going to offer my soul up for the butterfly one now it seems. By Philippe and his rose gold jewelry is quickly becoming one of my every day go to favorites


----------



## Elleisforlove (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What I got in the mail yesterday!
> 
> ...


 Such a nice haul girl! I am so J of your mother nature necklace and THANK YOU for trading me your extra snowflake! I think you made my whole winter &lt;3


----------



## Freezymama (Dec 16, 2012)

How do you come out with so much stuff? I think I now what I'm doing but after trading I get most 3 items in my bag :/ any tips ??


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Freezymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do you come out with so much stuff? I think I now what I'm doing but after trading I get most 3 items in my bag :/ any tips ??


 I never get the huge bags personally because there are always just a handful of items I want and I trade until I can get my hands on them and then I stop. And, I work during the peak trading hours. BUT.

The girls who get the massive bags dedicate as much time as possible to trading. A key is accepting as many multi-item trades as you can get your hands on...then trade each item up as best as you can. A strategy I've seen work is to trade only up for the first 5 or so days, in small increments if needed, and then the last day or two is when you go after what you really want. The girls with the best hauls are willing to trade everything in their bags and don't get attached to their main item. 

A lot of it is luck, honestly...being on at the right time to get the right trades. But it takes time and WORK.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 17, 2012)

Love my December haul! I have enough moisturizer for the winter, a cute bag, and the "bigger" rose gold necklace. The blackberry perfume smells so good too. I like the scarf and hat but the color is different than on lbb. Favorite part of course is baby discovering his feet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elleisforlove (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm confused by this. Baby found his feet?


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah, my baby (in the background) has been playing with his feet nonstop. I thought it was cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 17, 2012)

Those grey/pink socks are so comfortable! I have the rainbow pair as well, but haven't used them yet.

I'm so happy there's nothing in LBB right now that I can't live without. My no-buy has been going pretty sweetly recently.


----------



## morre22 (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, my baby (in the background) has been playing with his feet nonstop. I thought it was cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love those body washes they are awesome!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those grey/pink socks are so comfortable! I have the rainbow pair as well, but haven't used them yet.
> 
> I'm so happy there's nothing in LBB right now that I can't live without. My no-buy has been going pretty sweetly recently.


 Agree! some of it looks cute but i'm stopping for a while. If they do another mega sample fest though I'll probably cave. Getting 8 items to start was great for trades. So excited to try my goodies!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well well well look what we have here.
> 
> Why hello wife. We meet again.


 Oh hello wife, fancy meeting you here


----------



## turtlemomma (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 That tote is so cute in person!  Now I kind of wished I had kept it.  But I do love my street level woven.  That baby is super cute!  I miss those feet kicking days so much.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, my baby (in the background) has been playing with his feet nonstop. I thought it was cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I thought that was what you meant but I didn't see how it related to your LBB. Now I see baby and it all makes sense! I love when they find their feet, it's like when they realize they are actually their own tiny little human and not an extension of you.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's my most recent bag.





Vieta satchel...I love that this has so many pockets, and it has an almost suede feel to it. Not a fan of the zipper though, it sticks easily, and I don't like that the only place to attach the crossbody strap is on the rings for the smaller handles.





Steve Madden leopard tote. I love this! It's huge and lovely. I love the zipper pockets and the handles are long enough to sling over my shoulder without much trouble.





Flea Market Girl handcuff necklace - I traded my ass off for this! Super cute and lightweight.

Zad beaded necklace - MUCH nicer in real life than I thought - it has a nice weight to it, metal and glass rather than cheap plastic.





And the bonuses. I traded everything else for the Lavanilas...this is my favorite scent to wear and I like having the little bottles!

Befine sampler has a good assortment of things...and the YuBe is just a freebie they threw in.


----------



## teegardenbr (Dec 28, 2012)

I miss the days when this thread was super popular! I would much rather see a picture of a product then watch a 4 minute video on it. I guess maybe that is just me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My next LBB bag I will post pics on here again, though! Maybe it will be the popular thing again someday.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I miss the days when this thread was super popular! I would much rather see a picture of a product then watch a 4 minute video on it. I guess maybe that is just me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My next LBB bag I will post pics on here again, though! Maybe it will be the popular thing again someday.


 I agree with you...I love seeing pics and don't really have the patience to sit through the videosl


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Dec 29, 2012)

I have been slacking posting pictures here as well so here they are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

By Philippe Necklace and Guess Tiger Ring





Steve Madden Tinsel infinity scarf and French Connection "white" snood the white is more like off white, cream kind of color though.


----------



## javagirl87 (Dec 30, 2012)

I didn't post pics but I made a video of my haul! i look kinda bad cuz i'm still sick, so i'm not wearing any makeup


----------



## TacomaGirl (Dec 30, 2012)

I like the By Phillipe necklace, it would look great layered with another necklace or two.


----------



## Katinka31 (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Between a couple of bags, I amassed a stockpile of the Vanilla Blackberry scent -- it smells soooooo gooooood.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katinka31* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## AMA983 (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I miss the days when this thread was super popular! I would much rather see a picture of a product then watch a 4 minute video on it. I guess maybe that is just me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My next LBB bag I will post pics on here again, though! Maybe it will be the popular thing again someday.





> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree with you...I love seeing pics and don't really have the patience to sit through the videosl


 I miss those days too! 

Here's my latest LBB - it was a $29.95 bag. I closed right before Christmas and just got it yesterday. I opened with the scarf. LBB put the dry shampoo &amp; candle in my bag and I was pumped to try both. The only item I traded were the earrings (I had some Ali Kahn black beaded ones, and someone in chat was nice enough to trade me for these RR gems). Love everything! Burning the candle right now, it smells delicious. The scarf is super thin, so good for warmer weather.

1) TIGI - Dirty Secret Dry Shampoo

2) Collection 18 - Collegiate Stripe Square Scarf

3) Robert Rose - Square Drop Earrings

4) Goose Creek Candle Co. - Whipped Pumpkin Latte Candle


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm so sad I haven't gotten one of those candles yet! I keep getting them in my bags, but end up trading them away...


----------



## AMA983 (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so sad I haven't gotten one of those candles yet! I keep getting them in my bags, but end up trading them away...


 They trade well, but I recommend keeping one!


----------



## renolyn (Jan 7, 2013)

I just got the Whipped Pumpkin Latte candle today as well in my LBB. I was a bit put off when I smelled it in the jar, but it smells MUCH BETTER when it burns. And it's freaking huge.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 9, 2013)

Got a bag today. It was MIA for about 4 days (It normally departs Fishers, IN and gets to my post office within a day, because I am only a couple of hours from Fishers, but this time there were no updates or anything for 4 days) and the box arrived completely CRUSHED. Thanks for that, Newgistics...

But luckily nothing was harmed.





Nila Anthony cosmetic case. Not too excited about this, but it's much larger than expected and will come in handy when organizing my makeup stash. No one wanted the yellow, I'd have been happier with one of the other colors!





NCLA polish in Rock Solid...LOVE THIS. A pretty grey with silver glitter.





Pixi polish in mink grey. Ehh. Kind of a weird color, not sure how I feel about it. We'll see how it wears!





Flea Market Girl Medieval Axe necklace...I had to have this! I traded way down for it, but it was worth it. So cute!





Vieta Maddie satchel. Love this! I was skeptical, because the other Vieta bag I got (Blaze) ended up having a defective zipper and I just wasn't thrilled with it, but I had already shipped this bag. Well, I am much happier with this bag. It feels nice, looks cute, and is super roomy.





Several pockets...love the front one.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ohh that Maddie is really nice! I had it in my bag for a minute but ended up trading it for a blue Peg I hope the Peg is as nice as the Maddie, my bag should be here in a few days but you know since its being shipped newgistics it might be much longer... lol


----------



## amk4284 (Jan 9, 2013)

The mint/navy briannefaye. This is huge, I have a cal king bed and it spans the width. The navy is more a deep purpley color as well.



SM envelope clutch, love it.



Close up on studs


----------



## jackiecat (Jan 9, 2013)

I got the axe too- I love it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jackiecat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the axe too- I love it!


 Isn't it darling? I had to have it...it is EXACTLY my style when it comes to jewelry...right up my alley. Wore it today and got so many compliments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JennyDBV (Jan 10, 2013)

Just got my bag last night and wanted to share the items that I received. The Ali Kahn necklace and bracelet is gorgeous and sparkly !!! Also I am madly in love with the Spring Street feather

necklace. I am waiting for the matching feather bracelet and ring to get here next week.

NCLA polishes in Hello, I Love you , Rock Solid, Call Me for the After Party 

Michael Marcus polish in Once you go Matte

Robert Rose Elegant Pendant necklace

Ali Kahn 3 row beaded necklace

Ali Kahn beaded bracelet

Spring Street feather necklace


----------



## renolyn (Jan 10, 2013)

I got the NA makeup bag as well and was SHOCKED with how large it was! I also got the giant Pumpkin candle...hate the way it smells in the jar, but love it when I burn it. Weird. Did anyone get the other candle scents? Are they any good?


----------



## JennyDBV (Jan 10, 2013)

I received the Vanilla Cashmere and it smells  very sweet in the jar. I haven't burned it yet but going to try it out tonight.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So I tried Mink Grey out today and it's awesome! The formula is really good - almost opaque in one coat, dries nice and shiny. I like the color more than I thought...it's a greige with a purple lean. Pretty and very different from anything I own! NOw I want to get my hands on more PIxi polishes.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 11, 2013)

Okay so even though newgistics sent my bag out of state and then back to CA I still got it today. LOVE the Vieta Peg it's so nicely made really glad I traded till the last few hours of my bag to get it lol. The Love Nail Tree stuff is pretty cool too however they are on the shorter side when it comes to length. Lastly the Deux Lux Wallet I started with love it too really nice as all Deux Lux products I've come across.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2013)

THat bag is so pretty, I had it in my bag at one point. Jealous of your wallet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## noholoca (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey all!  Thought I'd share with you my two December little black bags.  I opened one in November which shipped in early December, and the second one I opened just before my first one closed.  December was a month of LBB experimentation for me as it was the first time I opened a bag with a high retail value with every intention of trading it away.  I was really trying to go for one of the last two black Elise Hope front flap satchel but who ever had them was not budging.  It was my first time using the full 7 days to trade away (which was mentally exhausting!).  Overall everything worked out because I love the items from that bag!!  I got an Ivanka Trump wallet that I couldn't be happier with!  Also, side note: I've never had a wallet that came so nicely packaged, along with a little dust bag.  It's great quality, plenty of inside compartments.  I also ended up with a pair of Betsy Johnson sunglasses.  As soon as these landed in my bag, I just couldn't trade them.  They rock!  And lastly, my bag was about to end and I closed with By Philippe crystal drop earrings. I can get down with some dainty pieces and I've worn these a bunch!

!



So as I mentioned before, I really loved the Elise Hope front flap satchel and when my first December bag was near closing time, I got an email from LBB announcing new arrivals to the site and low and behold, there was the beige/tan version of that bag!  I logged into the gallery to find that it was already sold out! Blah!  So again, I opened with a different bag and had to combine an item with it to trade for it.  Obviously I haven't even used this bag yet.  I think ultimately I prefer the black one.  I also may too LBB crazy because I'm still very much enjoying my November bag (BB quilted tote).  But alas, it is a pretty bag and it comes with a dust bag too.  I also ended up with an iPhone case.  I'm not very happy with it.  Don't get me wrong, I love the sparkles, but I didn't know the outside color of it would be such a bright orange. Not my taste.  Aaaannnd, lastly here I got three of the Pixi nail polishes.  Yay!





Did I mention I'm LBB crazy?!  I recently closed my January LBB.  I logged in on the first and fell in love with another BB bag.  I also fell in love with a Deux Lux iPad case and stayed on the entire 7 day trading time trying so hard to trade my other items up for that case but nada!  I ended up with a sale purse which I think is what hurt me.  I ended up keeping the sale purse, along with a Pink Pewter headband (last minute I traded down for that because the other item in my bag I for sure did not want at all).  I feel like this upcoming LBB may be the first one I make a return.  We'll see!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 16, 2013)

Four goodies I got today! The Pink Cosmo satchel and two necklaces, I traded my soul for...took foreeeeever to get them! The Big Buddha bag, I was unsure but it is awesome in person! Huge and so cute and different from all my other bags.









Both of these necklaces are freakin' adorable. Glad I got my hands on both of them.





This bag is so much bigger than it looks. It's a cute grey color and a great shape.





The whole bag is two compartments, which I love...and the inside is pretty satiny material.





Looove this. It is huge and perfect. Love how thick and sturdy the strap is.





The studded part is actually a little pouch...cute!


----------



## KayEss (Jan 17, 2013)

Was looking at LBB last night on a whim (I have never purchased before) and I saw a bag I really liked, so I went for it! Not sure how my bag is going to end up but hopefully I'll be trading for some awesome items (I got some earrings I don't love, the pumpkin candle, and an odd hat for my other items but I'm sure over 7 days there will be some movement). Surprisingly addicting!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 18, 2013)

Just sharing what the beaded jewelry tree looks like. It's pretty and holds a lot but some of the longer necklaces kind of drag. Happy I have it and can see my jewelry at a glance.


----------



## morre22 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that! I really want one now lol


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 19, 2013)

Spring Street Feather Bracelet love this I'm just not happy that it doesn't have a closure













Flea Market Girl Key Necklace My favorite I just need to shorten the chain.







Geranium Garden Moss Bangle I got this in a last minute trade, it's not bad but a little uncomfortable because the details lay against your wrist









Dye Ties Bundle of 5 Fall Hair Ties

I love the twistbands Birchbox sent out so i stock up when I can





Ali Khan New York Long Beaded Necklace This is long, I mean LONG. very pretty though.









Goose Creek Candle Co. Sugar Plum Pillar Candle this smells so good the whole box smelled wonderful



 

Green Vieta Aimee Satchel this is a very pretty purse, it looked dark teal on my screen but it's definitely a dark green. I love the detail on the front

















It's a good size bag, I'm just a good sized gal also











I loved everything except the michael marcus eyeshadow, which was chalky.


----------



## denise89 (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Four goodies I got today! The Pink Cosmo satchel and two necklaces, I traded my soul for...took foreeeeever to get them! The Big Buddha bag, I was unsure but it is awesome in person! Huge and so cute and different from all my other bags.
> 
> ...


 Can you fit a big notebook in that bag for school?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## denise89 (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> In the brown one, definitely...it could fit some books, too, and the strap is nice and thick and sturdy, so you woudln't have to worry about it breaking or digging into your shoulders.


 Yes the brown one! Nice, thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its a beauty.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 23, 2013)

Annnd here's my latest box of goodies. This is my last one for a while, for a few months at least.





Goose Creek Candles in Butter Cookie, Vanilla Cashmere, Gingerbread Crisp, and Whipped Pumpkin Latte. I was determined to get one of these candles, and I ended up with four! They all smell awesome...my favorite might be the gingerbread!





NYX eyeshadow palettes in Strike a Pose and Jazz Night. Loooove. These are so pretty, can't wait to try them.





Latique Sutton Tote in Grey...This is so so pretty in person, sparkly and soft and  the perfect size.


----------



## amk4284 (Jan 23, 2013)

They Lydell multi-row bracelet, this thing is gorgeous. I am so glad I got this, it's more of a bronzy gold compared to a shiny gold.





Geranium square stone bracelet.









Lydell topaz gem bangles, I love these too. The pics don't do them justice. I thought they would be too small for my wrists but they fit perfectly.





The coveted ATR mint necklace, this really is very pretty. It will look great with a LBD.





The Myztique structured satchel, I love this bag. I'm usually very picky with bags but I'm glad I got this one. (Don't mind my books in the back)









I don't usually buy gold jewelry at all, but I am very happy with my all gold jewelry this time. The NYX palatte is very sheer also.


----------



## ImALopez08 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello there! Thought I'd share my most recent Lbb haul! Loved everything I got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Nyx One Night in Morocco love all the colors and is great for traveling!





The Deux Lux Felix Zip Wallet is very well made and I am very happy with it in fact I am already using it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





Ploka dots&lt;3





The Geranium button studs are too cute and the quality is pretty good. Love the packaging it came in super cute!





Geranium quotation mark studs





The Betsey Johnson leopard flower studs are a bigger than I thought they'd be but I am still super satisfied with them. Unfortunatley, it came damaged but its a simple fix. 





Ncla glitter polish in High Above The City Limits is a very pretty rose gold and everyone wanted it. There was only 5 or 6 when I had it and I was very lucky to snag one up 





And lastly the Goose Creek Candle in Gingerbread Crisp it smells like I want to eat it! lol! Get one while you can! You will not regret it! I also have the pumpkin one coming to me hope it smells just as great and thats a wrap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey was your wallet card slots too small? I order the same Deux Lux wallet but in gold and I love it but the card slots are too small. They almost seemed shut with glue. Let me know if you had the same issue.


----------



## amberlamps (Jan 24, 2013)

I think that's common with DL wallets. I bought one at TJMaxx on clearance and some of the slots are too small/glued in.


----------



## ImALopez08 (Jan 24, 2013)

I had no problems with small card slots. My cards fit perfectly maybe you got a defective wallet..?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jan 25, 2013)

I have one of the DL wallets and the card slots are just fine in mine.


----------



## lunadust (Jan 25, 2013)

I got the mint wallet and the slots are small in mine too. I had to really work cards in there.


----------



## xheidi (Mar 10, 2013)

Does anyone have the street level studded duffle bag they're selling or swapping? Please pm me. Thanks.


----------



## pookydbear (Mar 10, 2013)

These are all the bags + nume I've gotten from LBB. Missing the black studded Pink Cosmo.







Deux Lux Love Drops Saddle Bag- Fawn

This looks nothing like the picture -__- ' 













Melie Bianco Dana Ostrich Bow Messenger- Wine

This bag is adorable and super light but has weird color splotches.









Koret Dome Satchel- Chocolate
This bag has so much room but  is also kind of heavy. Great work bag.







Deux Lux Love Drop Wristlet- Black
Love it







Deux Lux Love Drop









Steve Madden Studden Foldover Clutch- Black

This thing is huge!!! 









Street Level Satchel- Wine

The floral design inside is what sold me. So pretty but after about a week all 3 zippers started sucking =,(









Izzy &amp; Ali Color Block Top Handle Satchel- Green/Blue
Love this bag!!







Koret Oversized Clutch- Green

This clutch is huge!!!! Thank god it came with a strap because it is adorable as a  cross body.









Olivia +Joy Exposed Hobo - Black
Been waiting for a cute hobo bag on LBB for a while so I was happy to get this. Great bag  but it has some weird pattern on the bag =/







I was so excited to get this but i seriously think LBB sent me a used ward! GROSS! I took it out of the box and the wand had oil on it and it was scratched up..


----------



## KayEss (Mar 16, 2013)

Just posted a review to my blog with photos, so go check it out! I LOVE my bag this time around!!


----------



## Krista Lazer (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chachithegreat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Look at how huge the Steve Madden skull scarf is! 





The skulls salt and pepper shakers. I'm probably going to return because these definitely don't match my kitchen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got this scarf last year for christmas and lost it at a concert.  Does anyone have any idea where I could still find this?  I'm dying to get it back!!!


----------

